# LG 34UM95 and LG 34UM65 Owners Club



## SolarNova

Ultra wide screen is indeed a VERY nice, but I wont be getting one, its to small. Im used to running a 42" 16:9, smallest I would go is 37" 16:9 which is still taller than a 34" 21:9, also its 1440p not 2160p which is a shame.

That said if ur going from a triple screen setup to this I bet it will look great. no more bezels.


----------



## King4x4

And less gpu requirements.


----------



## TheGreyEdits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just preordered mine... LG 34UM95! It's gonna replace my 3xDP2710 Koreans (3x1440) eyefinity setup since I am gonna be needing the real estate on my desk and 4K screens have a lot more PPI then needed for my needs (Not to mention that they are big!)
> 
> Anybody else preordered any of these gigantic 34'' monstrosities?


Where did you order it friend? I really want one to replace my 29EB93!


----------



## King4x4

www.computeruniverse.com but they started delying the shipment that I cancelled it and bought a U28D590.

This screen will be released worldwide by the end of April.


----------



## ApoXX

I just got my LG 34UM95 from South Korea yesterday and so far I'm really enjoying it.

I'm coming from a 30" (2560x1600) monitor that's been on the fritz. Compared to the 30", I'm definitely enjoying the extra horizontal space for multitasking but I do miss having the extra couple of inches of vertical space for programming and photo editing. Tthis is about as wide as I'd want to go with a flat, single monitor but quite nice for watching anamorphic movies on and doing video editing with.


----------



## TheGreyEdits

How much did it cost you with import tax!! £900?


----------



## Suffokate666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApoXX*
> 
> I just got my LG 34UM95 from South Korea yesterday and so far I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> I'm coming from a 30" (2560x1600) monitor that's been on the fritz. Compared to the 30", I'm definitely enjoying the extra horizontal space for multitasking but I do miss having the extra couple of inches of vertical space for programming and photo editing. Tthis is about as wide as I'd want to go with a flat, single monitor but quite nice for watching anamorphic movies on and doing video editing with.


I just got mine in too! I had a quick question though, my menu on the monitor itself (accessed via the joystick) is all in Korean, so I have literally no idea *** it says. Got any ideas on if you can change the language on it, or am I just going to have to muddle my way through it?


----------



## Squirrely

So it appears Newegg had stock of this item for a grand total of ~5 hours last night and ~10 minutes this morning!

I was lucky and was able to snag one this morning during that window of time. Refreshing the page over and over again this morning paid off!

It should be arriving later on in the week. Can't wait! Anyone else here able to snag one from Newegg?


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrely*
> 
> So it appears Newegg had stock of this item for a grand total of ~5 hours last night and ~10 minutes this morning!
> 
> I was lucky and was able to snag one this morning during that window of time. Refreshing the page over and over again this morning paid off!
> 
> It should be arriving later on in the week. Can't wait! Anyone else here able to snag one from Newegg?


[H]


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> I just got mine in too! I had a quick question though, my menu on the monitor itself (accessed via the joystick) is all in Korean, so I have literally no idea *** it says. Got any ideas on if you can change the language on it, or am I just going to have to muddle my way through it?


can you guys post some photos and try to OC it to 75+ Hz?

also, hoping for someone with a single GTX680 to try and drive that beast, i'm still hoping i will be able to use it with my single card until the 800 series comes out.


----------



## Squirrely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> [H]


Squirrels live in more than one tree you know!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> can you guys post some photos and try to OC it to 75+ Hz?
> 
> also, hoping for someone with a single GTX680 to try and drive that beast, i'm still hoping i will be able to use it with my single card until the 800 series comes out.


Whenever I get mine I'd be more than happy to post some photos. I may tinker with it a bit and try to OC it as well after a few days.

Unless you select ultra everything, a GTX680 should be able to drive it. 4k is where you would start running into problems with that card.


----------



## Koehler

Damn LG has released their new monitors.

They look very high quality.


----------



## MetalCase

Monitor club without any picture? What kind of people are you guys?!









Now I can order this monitor on Danish website but I'm not sure if I should buy it or not. It cost about 1.500$ and I think the Dell will get release soon too so probably the price will go down. Right now its between a 4K Monitor or this LG 34UM95 but man its a really hard choice......


----------



## stfnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> Monitor club without any picture? What kind of people are you guys?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can order this monitor on Danish website but I'm not sure if I should buy it or not. It cost about 1.500$ and I think the Dell will get release soon too so probably the price will go down. Right now its between a 4K Monitor or this LG 34UM95 but man its a really hard choice......


Alot of people seem to be in the similar position. Myself included. It was either going to be the 28D590 but I'm pretty much set on this 34UM95 now. I think 4k comes too soon for me. My GPU would not handle it even though I just upgraded it.


----------



## Koehler

Everyone must watch this review:






IMO this is the best monitor of 2014.


----------



## nabarun

I ordered my today , should be here by thursday it's gonna replace my 3 samsung 24" led's , bye bye nvidia surround

my current


will post my new setup on thursday


----------



## dirtm

hmm, good reviews so far. can't wait to see if this thing can be overclock and if so by how much.
Keep us posted, I'm sure there will be some happy owners either way.


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm seriously considering ditching my 120Hz for this. Looks incredible on Linus Tech Tips review. 60Hz is a downgrade but I've been wanting to try 21:9 display for a while. Only downside is the price, I'm not sure if I can ever afford the thing.


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

Would be funny to see a snapshot how it would format this forum.

Code:



Code:


With ............ reeeeaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyy..............................................loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong..........................................loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong....lines.

Reminds me spectators at tennis match heads turning.


----------



## carlmmii

I managed to pick mine up at my local fry's, rather than waiting 3-5 weeks for amazon shipping. Been waiting for this day to come for too long.

















Close-up of the monitor itself. Looks very sexy when the cables are routed back properly.









Shot with my Qnix 27", and my Macbook Air (and Pandora in the back). The awesome thing about this monitor is that it will actually hijack the USB connections for use with the thunderbolt connection when you switch to it, meaning I just have my kb/m plugged directly into the monitor (which is plugged in to my PC), and when I want to use the Macbook Air, the kb/m automatically get switched over to it. No setup required, no extra hardware required. Very cool.

One thing I'm wondering about is the "Response Time" setting this has. I don't have a working high-speed camera, so I can't see what exactly is happening, but to my eyes, the setting doesn't have any noticeable effect (those settings being "Off", "Low", "Medium", and "High"). Does anyone know exactly what this is controlling, whether it's display lag, pixel response, or some other crazy thing? The manual is absolutely no help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> can you guys post some photos and try to OC it to 75+ Hz?


Unfortunately, it will not overclock. I tried just nudging it to 65Hz and it ended up doing the wavy line dance.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> Would be funny to see a snapshot how it would format this forum.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> With ............ reeeeaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllyyyyyyyyyy..............................................loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong..........................................loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong....lines.
> 
> Reminds me spectators at tennis match heads turning.


Even though I'm against full-width viewing _just_ for this reason... this is pretty funny.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Escovado

I just bought a 34UM95 monitor at Frys today too, but I can't get it to work. I have it hooked up to my AMD 7990 video card using a mini-display port to display port cable. I installed the drivers on the CD ROM (no drivers are available for download on LG's site yet). I also got the latest official released AMD drivers. Windows 8.1 detects the monitor, but insists the maximum screen resolution is only 800x600 and it causes "DisplayPort link failure messages. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## King4x4

change your displayport cable.


----------



## carlmmii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> change your displayport cable.


Agreed, although it could mean either the cable itself is bad, the mini-DP->DP adapter is bad, or there's just not proper contact being made between one of the links. At the very least, just try disconnecting everything and then reconnecting, and wiggling things around to see if anything ends up happening.

Unfortunately, the drivers don't pick the best times to do the handshake with the monitor to figure out which resolutions it's capable of, so you may end up having to do this multiple times.


----------



## nabarun

please add me to the list

ditched nvidia surround

before



after


----------



## SuprUsrStan

How do modern games handle this monitor? Are UI elements all in the right places?


----------



## nabarun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How do modern games handle this monitor? Are UI elements all in the right places?


just tested bf4 it runs fine,

gonna keep testing other games


----------



## carlmmii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How do modern games handle this monitor? Are UI elements all in the right places?


It's the same principle as nvidia surround / eyefinity. There are a lot of games that support greater-than-16:9, but there are a lot of workarounds for those games that don't natively support it. That's the great thing about this -- the groundwork is already in place for being a non-standard thing when it comes to the online community.


----------



## kossair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlmmii*
> 
> One thing I'm wondering about is the "Response Time" setting this has. I don't have a working high-speed camera, so I can't see what exactly is happening, but to my eyes, the setting doesn't have any noticeable effect (those settings being "Off", "Low", "Medium", and "High"). Does anyone know exactly what this is controlling, whether it's display lag, pixel response, or some other crazy thing? The manual is absolutely no help.
> Unfortunately, it will not overclock. I tried just nudging it to 65Hz and it ended up doing the wavy line dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm against full-width viewing _just_ for this reason... this is pretty funny.


Respons Time setting does indeed control the pixel response. It should help reducing blurring, but setting it too high will most likely introduce inverse ghosting and visible artifacts. Usually, it's better to keep it on low/medium.

'Gratz on your setup btw, so clean and tidy. Love it!


----------



## Escovado

Well...I got the monitor to work using a mini DisplayPort to HDMI connector. None of the local retailers have any mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort adapters / cables, so I ordered a couple (next day delivery) from Amazon.com. It has a beautiful picture, but the HDMI connector only gives me a maximum of 30Hz for a refresh rate. That's terrible for games. Please tell me you guys are getting 60Hz from the DisplayPort connection at native resolution.


----------



## carlmmii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Please tell me you guys are getting 60Hz from the DisplayPort connection at native resolution.


Yup, 60hz native over displayport. I'm only getting 50hz for my macbook air over thunderbolt though. :/


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Pre-ordered through B and H but going to cancel since MC has them in stock.

It's such a beautiful monitor, I'm really jealous.


----------



## exyia

anyone got a recommendation for a VESA monitor arm on this monitor? I'm just worried the extra size and weight of this monitor would make it picky on supporting monitor arms


----------



## Escovado

I got my Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable and I got my video running with this monitor. I just ran into another problem: I have two AMD Radeon 7990's installed using the 14.4 driver release under Windows 8.1. I can run full-screen graphics in crossfire if the monitor's refresh rate is 50Hz, but the system crashes (reboots) if I try to run full-screen graphics in crossfire with a 60Hz refresh rate. Phooey!









Any suggestions?


----------



## Escovado

I did some more testing. Apparently, when I'm running both of my AMD Radeon 7990 video cards in CrossFire (4 way) using the DisplayPort 1.2 input on this monitor, 30Hz is the maximum refresh rate I can run at reliably. 50 or 60Hz will crash immediately upon entering full-screen graphics for most applications. I've reverted back to the 13.12 drivers with the same result. When I disable crossfire, everything runs perfectly at 60Hz. Whatever...Looks like I am going to have to return this monitor.


----------



## Kuhne

This sucks because I preordered this from b&h a while ago and now stores are getting it In stock and b&h will ship until may 21... I could cancel and order somewhere else but bah....I'll just wait.

Since my rig is mainly a gaming rig I would like some reviews from people actually playing games with this with a single gpu. I'm not a big sli fan and I recently built my desktop computer around a mini tower case I really fell in love with. I put a signature superclocked titan black on it and overclocked that sucker close to 1300mhz while keeping at around 60c. My unngine valley marks at extreme hd setting at 1080p are 80fps, which is pretty descent for one card, I'm pretty sure I'll get a bit better score when I overclock my cpu.

My worry though, is that even at this setting my machine won't be able to drive the lg34um95 very well. I'm even thinking of canceling the order and setting for the 65 instead but I'm not sure that's the way to go either, as far as I know the titan black on its own should get great results on most games at native resolutions in this monitor.

I hope someone here can provide some insight.

Thanks


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhne*
> 
> Since my rig is mainly a gaming rig I would like some reviews from people actually playing games with this with a single gpu.


Well, running single AMD Radeon 7990 (two Tahiti GPUs on a single card) at native resolution (3440 x 1440), I get around 40 fps in Metro Last Light with everything maxed-out on the detail settings. STALKER: Lost Alpha gets about 35 fps with everything maxed out as well. And around 50 fps in Battlefield 4 with maximum detail settings.

An Nvidia Titan is a little bit slower than an AMD 7990. I hope that gives you some idea.

Edit: The Titan Black should give you satisfactory results on this monitor. It does provide a beautiful and emersive gaming experience.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Well, running single AMD Radeon 7990 (two Tahiti GPUs on a single card) at native resolution (3440 x 1440), I get around 40 fps in Metro Last Light with everything maxed-out on the detail settings. STALKER: Lost Alpha gets about 35 fps with everything maxed out as well. And around 50 fps in Battlefield 4 with maximum detail settings.
> 
> An Nvidia Titan is a little bit slower than an AMD 7990. I hope that gives you some idea.
> 
> Edit: The Titan Black should give you satisfactory results on this monitor. It does provide a beautiful and emersive gaming experience.


That is impressive, from my experience the black and the 7990 are very similar in benches aren't they?

Are you talking about everything maxed out including AA? Because I'm guessing with this monitor, reducing AA won't affect it too much with that beautiful resolution and it should provide a satisfactory bump in performance.

I'm not planing on buying a new rig or upgrading in about 3 years (which is when I sell everything and build a new one) so this rig needs to be game worthy for star citizen and beyond.

The numbers you give me are satisfactory as metro is demanding as hell!

I'm thinking the black might be close to the 7990 numbers once I overclock it to around 1250mhz boost, I didn't mean at stock speeds as the 7990 kind of destroys it but once overclocked I'm sure the black could more or less put up a losing but admirable effort

Nice card by the way.


----------



## Escovado

I have the 7990s overclocked to 1200 Mhz and water cooled. Everything is maxed except AA which is set to 4X on BF4 and 2x for the other games.


----------



## Kuhne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I have the 7990s overclocked to 1200 Mhz and water cooled. Everything is maxed except AA which is set to 4X on BF4 and 2x for the other games.


To be honest, if your 7990 ms getting you those numbers at full res, I'm not entirely sure buying this monitor was a good idea with a titan black. You say I should get satisfactory results but if you are getting 40fps at metro, I calculate I'll barely be over 30.


----------



## Escovado

I've not looked at the Titan black, so I don't know anything about it. The numbers I quoted were from watching Fraps during play for a single 7990 with all the rendering details set to maximum and AA from 2-4X.

Reading your post again, I see you used the Unigine Valley Benchmark. Using the same settings you posted (Render: Direct3D11, Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen, and Preset: Extreme HD) I got 81.5 fps. That's with a single 7990 @ 1200Mhz and my CPU (Intel 4930K) overclocked to 4.4Ghz. Considering you got 80fps without an overclocked CPU, I don't think your system will have any problems driving this monitor.

You could also turn the details down a notch or two. Consider this:

Running the Metro Last Light benchmark program, with everything maxed and SSAA on, I get an average of 40 fps at native resolution (3440 x 1440). If I turn off just the SSAA and run the benchmark again, the average frame rate jumps to 50 fps. And to be honest, I had to strain to see any difference in the image quality on this monitor. And if I also drop the detail levels from Quality: Very High to High, Texture filtering: AF 16X to 4X, Motion Blur: Normal to Low, and Tesselation: Very High to Normal, I get 63 fps. And the image is still great.

Returning to the the Unigine Valley Benchmark. With the settings at Render: Direct3D11, Mode: 3440x1440 8xAA fullscreen, and Quality: Ultra, I got 41 fps. Dropping the antialiasing to 2xAA and the Quality to High, I got 62.4 fps.

I consider a monitor to be a long-term investment over the other components. My last flat-panel monitor was used through 4 system builds over a period of 7.5 years. I'm very disappointed that I can't get 4-way CrossFireX to work (two 7990s), but I still might keep this monitor anyway because I also work on my system and that big chunk of screen real estate without any bezels is nice to look at.


----------



## Kuhne

Thanks for the valley score, you are maybe 1 or 2 fps,over my score in that one at the same preset so that calms me down a bit. I guess I won't cancel my order then.

I would think it would be better if you keep your display as crossfire support (or a fix) for your problem shouldn't be far away and if you can run it fine with one card, it may be worth it. The screen looks too beautiful to me to let it go










I will play around with the settings too. Kinda forced to do so as upcoming games will be kind of tough to run at max in this monitor. True it depends on developers and engines and other factors but we know star citizen uses cryengine for starters, then they are upping the ante in many more ways than one, so I'm kinda of resignated to lowering some settings to be able to run that game at full res in this monitor.

What's your take on the 1080p version? Same size, just as pretty and way simpler to drive for my setup and future games.


----------



## senna89

Escovado apart the VGA have you notice an increasement of *CPU* usage in game compared to displaying in 16:9 ? ( more object in screen ) ?


----------



## Difunto

I got mine from microcenter for $1034 With tax on saturday and am coming from a 27"xstar 2560x1440 @96hz and i really like this monitor! Its fast and i don't notice any input lag. I got a spyder4pro to calibrate it also and make sure u get a usb cable. Can some1 that has the monitor test arkham city in 3440x1440 and tell me if you get the black bars or full screen?


----------



## Escovado

Senna89,

I don't have a convenient way to measure and record CPU load that during game play, sorry. I haven't noticed anything in that regard. Even if a game takes advantage of the wider field of view, the vast majority of the rendering and clipping work is still done on the GPU as far as I know.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Senna89,
> 
> I don't have a convenient way to measure and record CPU load that during game play, sorry. I haven't noticed anything in that regard. Even if a game takes advantage of the wider field of view, the vast majority of the rendering and clipping work is still done on the GPU as far as I know.


That's correct. Physics on a game and other calculations managed by the CPU aren't just tied to what is visible on the screen but are done for some area around the player. The aspect ratio shouldn't make any difference in this respect.


----------



## Escovado

Now, if I can only find out why I can run my Radeon 7990s in CrossFire through the HDMI connector, but *not* through the DisplayPort.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Now, if I can only find out why I can run my Radeon 7990s in CrossFire through the HDMI connector, but *not* through the DisplayPort.


Have you tried enabling DP 1.2 in the monitor control panel? Or, conversely, disabling it?

I'm still waiting on my monitor to ship, but I've read that some individuals are having issues with enabling DP 1.2 in the settings.

Not that this is a practical suggestion, but do you have a drive or partition where you can do a clean install of Windows and install the newest drivers fresh? Back when I ran CrossfireX, I saw stranger things resolve technical problems.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> Have you tried enabling DP 1.2 in the monitor control panel? Or, conversely, disabling it?
> 
> I'm still waiting on my monitor to ship, but I've read that some individuals are having issues with enabling DP 1.2 in the settings.
> 
> Not that this is a practical suggestion, but do you have a drive or partition where you can do a clean install of Windows and install the newest drivers fresh? Back when I ran CrossfireX, I saw stranger things resolve technical problems.


I've tried CrossFire with 1.2 on and off. It makes no difference. Other than the joystick interface being a little awkward sometimes, I've had no problem with changing monitor settings.

AMD has a utility program that wipes all traces of their software and drivers from the system--and it works well! That's not an issue. I started a thread on this question here and here, but have gotten no responses so far. I've also opened a support ticket with Diamond (the maker of the 7990 cards) and I'm awaiting a response form them. I suspect this is some kind of bandwidth limitation issue that I probably can't do anything about.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> anyone got a recommendation for a VESA monitor arm on this monitor? I'm just worried the extra size and weight of this monitor would make it picky on supporting monitor arms


Depends on the setup, should be just fine with an ergotron MX wall mount, the LX would probably do as well. I can't comment on desk mounted arms personally but the desk top variants of the LX/MX should handle it just fine as well. There's an HP version of the LX desk variant that's black and a bit cheaper too that would go well with the bezel color.

B&H has this for $899, very tempted unless I hear word of other manufacturers going for their own versions


----------



## Escovado

I have had no luck getting any kind of response from AMD or Diamond Multimedia (the OEM for my Radeon 7990s) regarding the incompatibility with this monitor. So, I called LG this morning. The computer monitor tech support person I spoke to has never heard of anyone using more than one video card (CrossFire / SLI) to render graphics in a computer.










Aaaaaaallrighty then...


----------



## Difunto

idk why but my monitor seems faster when i have this settings


----------



## PCM2

For anybody struggling to see that, he's using 'Aspect Ratio' scaling via the GPU from what I can make out.


----------



## Difunto

right click the image and open in new window?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> right click the image and open in new window?


Firefox was having none of that. It was keeping a tiny cached copy of it for some reason. I see it full sized now, much better.

As to your question I'm not really sure why it would make a difference unless perhaps running a non-native resolution.


----------



## Difunto

Yea idk why but i was having some input lag thrn i installed the monitor drivers and the nvidia drivers and it seems to be faster. I think we just need a new firmware or new monitor drivers


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I have had no luck getting any kind of response from AMD or Diamond Multimedia (the OEM for my Radeon 7990s) regarding the incompatibility with this monitor. So, I called LG this morning. The computer monitor tech support person I spoke to has never heard of anyone using more than one video card (CrossFire / SLI) to render graphics in a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaallrighty then...


In an other thread a user mentioned that is is in fact possible to drive the display at 60Hz using HDMI. You need to create a custom resolution though, and maybe use CVT reduced blank. You do need to look for the AMD tool to create custom resolutions though, I can't remember how it's called. Maybe that would solve your problem?


----------



## Escovado

I finally got ahold of AMD's tech support. They confirmed that the HDMI output in that situation is limited to 30Hz. The tech who talked to me on the phone was stumped, so he told me he would kick the support ticket up to tier 2. I assume it's someone with more knowledge. Anyway, I'll post an update if I get any resolution from them..er...No pun intended.


----------



## Escovado

I have an update: I did some more experimenting and re-installing drivers, etc. I even went through the hassle of switching the cards. I have established that the LG 34UM95 does work with CrossFire enabled at all the supported resolutions below the native resolution of 3440 x 1440.

I also got a hold of a Samsung UD590 4k monitor and plugged it into the same connector. The native 4k resolution of 3840 x 2160 works perfectly with CrossFire enabled.

It's been narrowed down to this: *It's the 3440 x 1440 resolution only with CrossFire enabled that's crashing the video cards.* I passed the updated information on to AMD and added it to the support ticket. Hopefully they will have a fix for it in a driver update.


----------



## vuldin

Just ordered this display from Amazon for $999. There is no delivery estimate yet, but I hope sometime next week! That's wishful thinking though.

Another thing I purchased specifically to use with this display is a Sanus VMD1-B1, and the only place I could order online seemed to be the Apple store. Here is a link the manufacturer's product page:

http://www.sanus.com/en_US/products/mounts/vmd1/

This is a vesa mount that clamps to the desk and seems to have the widest range of motion from the all the mounts I looked at. The only potential issue is that while the weight of the LG display is well within the supported weight of the VMD1-B1, the specs say it only supports displays under 30". I expect the weight is the important thing, but if it turns out this display doesn't work with this mount I'll post an update (either way I'm sure pics will be posted).


----------



## Escovado

I just received and installed one of these VESA mounts for my LG 34UM95 monitor:

Ergotron MX Mounting Arm for Mid-Sized LCDs and All-In-One Computers

It was designed to hold those old Apple 30" Cinema displays. It was easy to set up and it works great with this monitor.


----------



## anteater

What is the major difference between 34UM96 and 34UM65? Other than the price.


----------



## vuldin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I just received and installed one of these VESA mounts for my LG 34UM95 monitor:
> 
> Ergotron MX Mounting Arm for Mid-Sized LCDs and All-In-One Computers
> 
> It was designed to hold those old Apple 30" Cinema displays. It was easy to set up and it works great with this monitor.


I kinda wish I would have seen that one before going with the Sanus VMD1-B1, only due to the price difference. From what it looks based on the pics they both have similar range of movement. The one big difference I see is that the Sanus clamps to the end of a table. It looks like the Ergotron is bolted into the table from the pics.


----------



## Escovado

The Ergotron both clamps to the edge or uses a mounting hole in the desk. I'm using the clamp. I'll post a photo when I get home. It looks like the Sanus might have a larger vertical range of motion than the Ergotron.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteater*
> 
> What is the major difference between 34UM96 and 34UM65? Other than the price.


The native resolution of the 34UM95 is 3440 x 1440 while the native resolution of the 34UM65 is 2560 x 1080.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteater*
> 
> What is the major difference between 34UM96 and 34UM65? Other than the price.


The 34UM95 is just much much better. More functionality and much better for games/movies because of the resolution.


----------



## benareeno

Even sitting right in front of these screens, you would be hard pressed to "see" the resolution difference.

Someone saying one is just much better than the other with out doing any quantitative and qualitative analysis is just meaningless....

I will add my meaningless 2cents - save your money and get the 65 model as you will not likely "see" much of a difference...despite what the stated resolution is.

Or better yet, compare the 2 side by side...if possible.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benareeno*
> 
> Even sitting right in front of these screens, you would be hard pressed to "see" the resolution difference.
> 
> Someone saying one is just much better than the other with out doing any quantitative and qualitative analysis is just meaningless....
> 
> I will add my meaningless 2cents - save your money and get the 65 model as you will not likely "see" much of a difference...despite what the stated resolution is.
> 
> Or better yet, compare the 2 side by side...if possible.


Fry's had both the 95 and 65 monitors out when I bought my 95. The difference in resolution was obvious. If an 80% increase in the number of pixels in the same surface area between the 95 and the 65 is not a quantitative difference, then I don't know what else to tell ya.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Fry's had both the 95 and 65 monitors out when I bought my 95. The difference in resolution was obvious. If an 80% increase in the number of pixels in the same surface area between the 95 and the 65 is not a quantitative difference, then I don't know what else to tell ya.


Yeah the difference is obvious between the UM95 and UM65.


----------



## benareeno

It just can't be better for movies because of more resolution. You can't create more detail than what is there to begin with. It may look smoother due to smaller pixel structure...that might be a plus.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benareeno*
> 
> It just can't be better for movies because of more resolution. You can't create more detail than what is there to begin with. It may look smoother due to smaller pixel structure...that might be a plus.


- People buying HDTV to watch DVDs a decade ago would disagree with you.
- People buying 4K TVs to watch 1080p movies would disagree with you.

There definitely is a difference when upscaling content. It's not major by any means, but it does look better.


----------



## benareeno

people who buy 4k tv's because they think 1080p will look better...will likely see it look better (because they are expecting this).

It can't look better...in fact, it can only look worse. Scaling artifacts vs native resolution.

You THINK it will look better...therefore it will.

If I THINK these speaker cables will sound better...they will, because of my bias to believe it to be so.

I am not concerned about a bunch of spec obsessed morons who think resolution is the be all end all of picture quality. You just can't make native 1080p look BETTER than it does natively. This should not be a point of contention....

a smoother pic may be preferable and may be the advantage you are seeing...but increased resolution is not it.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benareeno*
> 
> It just can't be better for movies because of more resolution. You can't create more detail than what is there to begin with. It may look smoother due to smaller pixel structure...that might be a plus.


I don't buy high resolution monitors to watch 1080p movies. I buy them for work (more room for windows) and for gaming (more detail). The 34UM95 delivers both quite nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benareeno*
> I am not concerned about a bunch of spec obsessed morons who think resolution is the be all end all of picture quality. You just can't make native 1080p look BETTER than it does natively.


You're confusing the amount of information in a video frame with the presentation of the information.

As far as 1080p movies looking better on a 4K screen are concerned...if you have a large screen, say 60" for example, then the 4K monitor will look better than a 1080p monitor of the same size because the upscaling algorithm to 4K will smooth out the pixelation. At larger projection sizes a 4K will look better than a 1080p monitor when viewing 1080p content.


----------



## boostdq

Hey guys

How do you think the 34UM95 will go at playing at 1080 resolution?

If I'm going to pay out the nose for a monitor, I may as well pay even more for a 1440 for the future. I'm just worried about how my 780 will handle 1440 in the more demanding games for now. My computer is an ITX so to go SLI I would need a new motherboard, case, power supply and the graphics card.

I've kept my current 20" monitors for 8 years now, so I imagine I'll be keeping this monitor for just as long.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> How do you think the 34UM95 will go at playing at 1080 resolution?
> 
> If I'm going to pay out the nose for a monitor, I may as well pay even more for a 1440 for the future. I'm just worried about how my 780 will handle 1440 in the more demanding games for now. My computer is an ITX so to go SLI I would need a new motherboard, case, power supply and the graphics card.
> 
> I've kept my current 20" monitors for 8 years now, so I imagine I'll be keeping this monitor for just as long.


I kept my old Dell 24" 1920 x 1200 monitor for about 8 years as well. The 34UM95 displays 1080p resolution at the following sizes: 2560 x 1080 (fills the whole screen, same resolution as the 34UM65) and 1920 x 1080 (screen surrounded by black bars). You could certainly run the windowed desktop at 3440 x 1440 and your games at the lower resolution of 2560 x 1080 to keep the 21:9 viewing effect. Don't sell your 780 short, I'm sure you can run your games at the full resolution, but just drop the detail levels.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I kept my old Dell 24" 1920 x 1200 monitor for about 8 years as well. The 34UM95 displays 1080p resolution at the following sizes: 2560 x 1080 (fills the whole screen, same resolution as the 34UM65) and 1920 x 1080 (screen surrounded by black bars). You could certainly run the windowed desktop at 3440 x 1440 and your games at the lower resolution of 2560 x 1080 to keep the 21:9 viewing effect. Don't sell your 780 short, I'm sure you can run your games at the full resolution, but just drop the detail levels.


Is there a big graphical difference between 1080p and 1440p on the screen while gaming?

I was thinking of going with the cheap 1080p version now and later go with the 1440p version unless the difference is big.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> Is there a big graphical difference between 1080p and 1440p on the screen while gaming?
> 
> I was thinking of going with the cheap 1080p version now and later go with the 1440p version unless the difference is big.


Like I said earlier in this thread, Fry's had both versions on display and there was a big improvement to my eyes. An 80% increase in the number of pixels in the same surface area makes a difference. Whether it's worth the extra $300 is up to you.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Like I said earlier in this thread, Fry's had both versions on display and there was a big improvement to my eyes. An 80% increase in the number of pixels in the same surface area makes a difference. Whether it's worth the extra $300 is up to you.


Thanks for the reply.

Living in Sweden so the cost of electronics is a little bit higher.
The difference in price is almost double the money for the 1440p version.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Living in Sweden so the cost of electronics is a little bit higher.
> The difference in price is almost double the money for the 1440p version.


That has nothing to do with you being in Sweden. There are retailers here in the USA who are also trying to sell the 1440p model for $1500 US (twice the price of the 1080p). The suggested retail price of the 1440p model is $1000 US. I would simply wait on buying one of these until the retail channel fills up a bit. Once the hype dies down then the price will drop too.


----------



## Escovado

Here's an online example of what's going on with the prices on this monitor:

This is the page on the monitor from LG which shows the suggested retail price of $999 US:

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM95-P-ultrawide-monitor

$999 is what I think the 1440p veresion of this monitor is worth IMHO.

And here is a page from a popular U.S. retailer:



Note that the Korean distributor (Neofeel) is charging a $500 markup over the retail price because the monitor is not yet available through the normal retail channels at NewEgg.com. When NewEgg gets them in stock, they will charge $100 over the suggested retail price. Again, just wait until the retail channel fills up in a few weeks and then the price will come down.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> That has nothing to do with you being in Sweden. There are retailers here in the USA who are also trying to sell the 1440p model for $1500 US (twice the price of the 1080p). The suggested retail price of the 1440p model is $1000 US. I would simply wait on buying one of these until the retail channel fills up a bit. Once the hype dies down then the price will drop too.


We have higher prices on electronics with around 15% and when we ad the VAT into the cost of the products. So to get the approximate cost of something we convert $1 to 10sek.

So LG 34UM95-P with shipping and everything the suggested retail price is $1000 in US and costs 10'000kr i Sweden. The LG 34UM65-P is fairly cheap (aprox $550) and only slightly more expensive than the older Dell 29" 21:9 monitors. But it is increasing in popularity pretty fast and prices going up!

I think I will follow your advice and wait a bit for the LG 34UM95-P.

Would it be to much to ask if you could take a screenshot from inside a game when you are playing at native resolution (3440x1440) and then take a screenshot when you are playing at 2560x1080 from that exact same position?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> We have higher prices on electronics with around 15% and when we ad the VAT into the cost of the products. So to get the approximate cost of something we convert $1 to 10sek.
> 
> So LG 34UM95-P with shipping and everything the suggested retail price is $1000 in US and costs 10'000kr i Sweden. The LG 34UM65-P is fairly cheap (aprox $550) and only slightly more expensive than the older Dell 29" 21:9 monitors. But it is increasing in popularity pretty fast and prices going up!
> 
> I think I will follow your advice and wait a bit for the LG 34UM95-P.
> 
> Would it be to much to ask if you could take a screenshot from inside a game when you are playing at native resolution (3440x1440) and then take a screenshot when you are playing at 2560x1080 from that exact same position?


Regardless of the exact details of how the final price gets decided anywhere, the prices for this monitor are artificially high right now because they're new and not readily available. I guess I got lucky that Fry's didn't try to gouge consumers when they sold the first lot of them two weeks ago. Yeah, wait a while for the prices to become more reasonable. Let them ripoff the "gotta have it now" people for the time being.









I wouldn't mind taking a couple of screen shots, but posting them here won't help because the server scales the images down to the same sizes.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Regardless of the exact details of how the final price gets decided anywhere, the prices for this monitor are artificially high right now because they're new and not readily available. I guess I got lucky that Fry's didn't try to gouge consumers when they sold the first lot of them two weeks ago. Yeah, wait a while for the prices to become more reasonable. Let them ripoff the "gotta have it now" people for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking a couple of screen shots, but posting them here won't help because the server scales the images down to the same sizes.


If you have drop box just zip down all the files into a single file and put it in the public folder and send the link









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> If you have drop box just zip down all the files into a single file and put it in the public folder and send the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here are the screen shots:

My Desktop 1440p

My Desktop 1080p

Wolfenstein New Order 1440p

Wolfenstein New Order 1080p

Metro Last Light Benchmark 1440p

Metro Last Light Benchmark 1080p

The most noticeable difference is in the desktop screen real estate. Since I work on my computer as well as play the extra desktop space in 1440p is important.

I tried to get the same scenes in the game screen shots, but the games wouldn't let me freeze the position and change resolutions. I got them as close as I could for comparison. In Wolfenstein, I had to kill the Nazis before taking the screenshot and nothing fell in the same place. However, I stood in the same position and pointed at the same thing in the distance.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Here are the screen shots:
> 
> My Desktop 1440p
> 
> My Desktop 1080p
> 
> Wolfenstein New Order 1440p
> 
> Wolfenstein New Order 1080p
> 
> Metro Last Light Benchmark 1440p
> 
> Metro Last Light Benchmark 1080p
> 
> The most noticeable difference is in the desktop screen real estate. Since I work on my computer as well as play the extra desktop space in 1440p is important.
> 
> I tried to get the same scenes in the game screen shots, but the games wouldn't let me freeze the position and change resolutions. I got them as close as I could for comparison. In Wolfenstein, I had to kill the Nazis before taking the screenshot and nothing fell in the same place. However, I stood in the same position and pointed at the same thing in the distance.


Thanks but photobucket resized the images to 1000x400 something.

If you use dropbox you can link directly to image or zip file

Like this:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7114232/Alan%20Wake/ScreenS/AlanWake%202012-02-22%2013-35-09-61.jpg


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> Thanks but photobucket resized the images to 1000x400 something.
> 
> If you use dropbox you can link directly to image or zip file
> 
> Like this:
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7114232/Alan%20Wake/ScreenS/AlanWake%202012-02-22%2013-35-09-61.jpg


Click on the magnifying glass icon twice, (on the page and then in the popup view) and then the browser will display the full size bitmap. You can then right-click on it and download from the browser. I'm using Google Chrome.


----------



## Escovado

EDIT: I fixed the URLs on my original links so they go to the HTML view page on photobucket. You can then, click on the magnifying glass icons to get the original image. *yeesh* what a PITA.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> To make it easier, I changed the URLs to link to the original images:
> 
> [edit] Bah! Photobucket tries to go back to the thumbnails anyway.


I manually just added .html in the end of the paths and it works that way.

Thanks for the screen shots it made it pretty clear that it adds more detail the further away the object is. It is hard to notice anything on the guy standing in the front of the camera in Metro. But the backpacks on the guys in the distance is looking much better in 1440p.
The ammo packs on the ground also looks better and the textures on the walls is more detailed and has better lines.

So it is clearly much better with higher resolution and can be notice. I bet it looks even better when the graphics is moving.

I'm going for the LG 34UM95-P that's for sure. Thanks for helping me decide.


----------



## Escovado

I edited my OP and added the ".html" to the links.


----------



## TeriyakiTurtle

Has anyone spoken about input lag?? Everyone says the input lag on the 34um95 is horribly slow. Is it good for fps gaming and how noticeable is it?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeriyakiTurtle*
> 
> Has anyone spoken about input lag?? Everyone says the input lag on the 34um95 is horribly slow. Is it good for fps gaming and how noticeable is it?


Slow compared to what? Maybe I'm not accustomed to a TN panel's responsiveness as opposed to the IPS panel in the 34UM95. I'm playing FPS games on this monitor @ 3440 x 1440 all the time and I don't notice any lag. Games: Battlefield 4, Wolfenstein New Order, Metro Last Light and STALKER Lost Alpha.


----------



## TeriyakiTurtle

I'm not sure, I have just heard that it has bad input lag. My finger is hovering over the buy button so I want to make sure it's a perfect display ! I'm still using an old 19" AOC display so this upgrade will be so much different.


----------



## Difunto

am with escovado, i don't notice any input lag at all.. and i still have my overclocked x-star. and i haven't gone back to it because this monitor is just beautiful and this resolution and aspect ratio is the best ever!


----------



## TeriyakiTurtle

Ok! Bought it right now ;D damn that thing looks sexy.


----------



## vuldin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeriyakiTurtle*
> 
> Ok! Bought it right now ;D damn that thing looks sexy.


Where did you buy from?


----------



## TeriyakiTurtle

From overclockers.co.UK as I'm in the UK they don't have it in stock as of now but put my order in for when they have stock in a few days







it's the cheapest I can find as it's 800 pounds.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeriyakiTurtle*
> 
> Ok! Bought it right now ;D damn that thing looks sexy.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Slow compared to what? Maybe I'm not accustomed to a TN panel's responsiveness as opposed to the IPS panel in the 34UM95. I'm playing FPS games on this monitor @ 3440 x 1440 all the time and I don't notice any lag. Games: Battlefield 4, Wolfenstein New Order, Metro Last Light and STALKER Lost Alpha.


Responsiveness and input delay is two different things.

Responsiveness is how long it takes for the pixels to change colors.
Input delay or lag is how long it takes for the image to go from your computer to an actual picture on the screen.

The responsiveness is supposed to be 5ms wich is perfect for a 60hz screen. The input delay is rumored to be bad but this is a individual thing depending on the user how much he is affected by it.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> Responsiveness and input delay is two different things.


I was speaking in a phenomenological sense (as opposed to a specific technical specification) of my interacting with a FPS game using this monitor. Sure, it takes more time to transmit a 3440 x 1440 bitmap to the monitor as opposed to a 1920 x 1080 bitmap, but I haven't noticed anything affecting playability comparing the 34UM95 with anything other monitors I have used.


----------



## steven88

For those of you who have who this monitor for awhile....and tested a bunch of games, what is the outcome?

I'm interested in picking up this monitor...but I do fear the compatibility issues. Do alot of games suffer from black bars? Or messed up HUDs? If it does, is it a simple or hard fix? My main focus on this monitor is gaming...with productivity/work being secondary. I play all types of games such as FPS/RPG/Adventure. I'm a HUGE Assassin's Creed fan....I'm afraid that this monitor won't be compatible?

Also, any word on the Dell version of this monitor? I really want to pick this up....I'm not fearful of the IPS lag...I've gamed on IPS screens before and they don't bother me. I just don't want to drop $1000 and have tons issues playing games....paying $1000 just to have 1/3th of your screen taken away =

Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> For those of you who have who this monitor for awhile....and tested a bunch of games, what is the outcome?
> 
> I'm interested in picking up this monitor...but I do fear the compatibility issues. Do alot of games suffer from black bars? Or messed up HUDs? If it does, is it a simple or hard fix? My main focus on this monitor is gaming...with productivity/work being secondary. I play all types of games such as FPS/RPG/Adventure. I'm a HUGE Assassin's Creed fan....I'm afraid that this monitor won't be compatible?
> 
> Also, any word on the Dell version of this monitor? I really want to pick this up....I'm not fearful of the IPS lag...I've gamed on IPS screens before and they don't bother me. I just don't want to drop $1000 and have tons issues playing games....paying $1000 just to have 1/3th of your screen taken away =
> 
> Thanks in advanced!!


I have had no problems with the games I've been playing. They all fill the screen. Of course, the newer games can take better advantage of the wider field of view (FOV) available with this monitor. Metro: Last Light, Wolfenstein: The New Order and Battlefield 4 do the best. The new Wolfenstein will let you adjust the FOV out to 100 degrees (instead of the default 90). Older games like the Left 4 Dead and STALKER series have the same 90 degree FOV, but the edges of the screen stretch out the image to accommodate the smaller FOV. I believe this stretching is done by the graphics driver (AMD Radeon in my case). I could take or leave the stretching interpolation, but it's better than black bars IMO.

I have never played Assassin's Creed, so I can't tell you how it handles the wide screen.

The only issue I have had with this monitor is that I can't run my two Radeon 7990's with CrossFire enabled at the native resolution (3440 x 1440). Every other resolution works (including 4k when I tested a 4k monitor), except 3440 x 1440. I'm still waiting to hear a response from my AMD support ticket.

I can only speak from using AMD video cards. Anybody with Nvidia video cards encounter issues with games?


----------



## TeriyakiTurtle

Assassins creed doesn't support 21/9 at all , but people on wide screen gaming forum are working on a fix! And 2 780ti's are working good on it but the drivers aren't great with odd resolutions because this is the only monitor of its kind so far.


----------



## Gone2MauiNow

Would prefer the 34UM95 but might have to settle for the 34UM65 since I want it to be the output for 3 different systems.

1. Work notebook Dell E6430 with PR0X docking station(includes displayport)
2. Home gaming rig with GTX670 SLI
3. Home general use PC with HD3000 integrated graphics (willing to install discrete)

Since you can't get a KVM with displayport switching at a decent price that supports the 34UM95 resolution, I would be forced to use HDMI on 2 of the three systems.

The documentation for this monitor says Max resolution on HDMI is 3440 x 1440 @ 50 Hz. But what cards drive that resolution via HDMI?

Any suggestions? I would really prefer the higher resolution display. Thx.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gone2MauiNow*
> 
> Would prefer the 34UM95 but might have to settle for the 34UM65 since I want it to be the output for 3 different systems.
> 
> 1. Work notebook Dell E6430 with PR0X docking station(includes displayport)
> 2. Home gaming rig with GTX670 SLI
> 3. Home general use PC with HD3000 integrated graphics (willing to install discrete)
> 
> Since you can't get a KVM with displayport switching at a decent price that supports the 34UM95 resolution, I would be forced to use HDMI on 2 of the three systems.
> 
> The documentation for this monitor says Max resolution on HDMI is 3440 x 1440 @ 50 Hz. But what cards drive that resolution via HDMI?
> 
> Any suggestions? I would really prefer the higher resolution display. Thx.


You can create a custom [email protected] x 1440 @ 60 Hz using hdmi


----------



## dahi

What's going on with the availability? Anybody have any insight? I pre-orderd on May26th, but heard nothing since then. I've seen release dates of 6/6, 6/11, and 6/30.

I'm wondering if they found a nasty hardware problem and they are fixing before re-releasing? I can't remember where I read it, but someone said they noticed flicker and another reported terrible bleeding in the corners. Other than that, seems mostly everyone is happy. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> What's going on with the availability? Anybody have any insight? I pre-orderd on May26th, but heard nothing since then. I've seen release dates of 6/6, 6/11, and 6/30.
> 
> I'm wondering if they found a nasty hardware problem and they are fixing before re-releasing? I can't remember where I read it, but someone said they noticed flicker and another reported terrible bleeding in the corners. Other than that, seems mostly everyone is happy. Can't wait to get mine!


The monitor is not even listed anymore at Microcenter or Fry's and I know for sure it was listed at Fry's. The UM65 is, but not the 95. Something strange is indeed happening and I'm getting really impatient. Still stuck in the 'stone ages' on a 24" 60hz dell.


----------



## Escovado

I've noticed flickering a few times with my LG 34UM95. I've also noticed a couple of occasions where the monitor didn't power up correctly and there was garbage in the monitor's frame memory. The garbage revealed (through a split of the image down the middle) that the monitor is really using two controllers for the screen; the same way the 4K monitors are implemented at the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if there are some glitches that need to be ironed-out in this monitor.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I've noticed flickering a few times with my LG 34UM95. I've also noticed a couple of occasions where the monitor didn't power up correctly and there was garbage in the monitor's frame memory. The garbage revealed (through a split of the image down the middle) that the monitor is really using two controllers for the screen; the same way the 4K monitors are implemented at the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if there are some glitches that need to be ironed-out in this monitor.


This is interesting info. I appreciate your honesty. I'd wait until; they start shipping again and then RMA yours so you can get an updated hardware version, assuming they are doing that, but what else would cause such a delay? Only pother thing I can think of is low yields on IPS panels since these are such a rare size for now.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> This is interesting info. I appreciate your honesty. I'd wait until; they start shipping again and then RMA yours so you can get an updated hardware version, assuming they are doing that, but what else would cause such a delay? Only pother thing I can think of is low yields on IPS panels since these are such a rare size for now.


I have no reason to RMA the monitor, because it works just as reliably and anything else high tech I have owned. The bad bits in the frame buffer were probably caused by a glitch in the data coming from the startup of the DisplayPort connection. I saw that happen twice when starting up my system. The flickering I saw happened a couple of times as well. The DisplayPort connection seems to be a lot more sensitive to communication errors/ interference than, say, DVI or VGA. Anyway...it is interesting how much one can deduce about the hidden implementation of some devices when they malfunction for whatever reason.

Today, I'd buy the monitor again without hesitation if I had to. I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Norrie

Just got a LG 34UM95-P on Saturday to go with my trash can Mac Pro and PC.

The display is awesome for the audio editing / recording work I do but I think I may have a issue with the USB ports on the monitor and would like to ask a massive favour and see if anyone here could test something for me ?

My issue is that I have the display connected over thunder bolt to the Mac Pro and then I put a USB self powered drive or SSD in a enclosure connected to the USB 3 port.

I can then see the drive but can't use it

I can use it if I use a USB data + power cable and connect to 2 ports on the monitor then the drives work fine.

Spoke with LG today and they told me that some drives will need external power but I have tried 6 different drives in various enclosures and still the same issue.

Has any one else ran into this problem or could perhaps please test it with a few USB 3 self powered drives?

I've tried Samsung evo SSD's in various enclosures OCZ vertex 460 drives in various enclosures , WD my passports , WD elements , oand a load of other various drives but all the same issue unless they are mains powered or I use the double cable.

Pen drives seem to work fine as do keyboard or mouse.

I am a bit concerned that I may have a issue with the voltage running to the USB ports as I didn't have this problem with my LG 29EA93
For example a Vertex ower Consumption of.... Idle: 0.6W, Active: 2.70W. The USB ports on the display say 5v so this should be ok ?

Would really appreciate if anyone else could test there ports with a few drives?

Thanks to all for any help.

Oh and for anyone interested in seeing the monitor in my setup it is here
https://www.facebook.com/Norrie.Christie.Drums/media_set?set=a.383906558416719.1073741832.100003921334468&type=1
ReplyQuote MultiREP+


----------



## dahi

Folks, Newegg has the monitor in stock. I just ordered mine. Hurry if you want one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2RY1CB7713&cm_re=lg_34um95-_-0JC-001Y-00002-_-Product


----------



## dahi

Ugghh, the price is $1495.00 They sold it to me for $1099.00 just 5 minutes ago. That's ****ed up. I almost didn't buy it at $1099.


----------



## Murlocke

$1495 is third party. Either you bought the last one from Newegg, or you ordered an import.


----------



## dahi

Wait! I gave you the wrong link, here is the link to the $1099 non-import.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005635&cm_re=lg_34um95-_-24-005-635-_-Product


----------



## Azefore

Well I guess no one has checked Adorama here for $899


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well I guess no one has checked Adorama here for $899


It's not actually in stock, if you go through the checkout there's a little note saying it's backordered.

And.. Oh my god.. that review...
Quote:


> I used the HDMI cord to connect this to my MBP Retina. Everything worked great with the exception of the speed webpages were rendering (really really slow and I couldn't actively use a webpage if another one was trying to render). Which I thought was odd
> 
> I searched some forums and saw a setup like mine w/ the exception that that user was using the Thunderbolt cable instead of the HDMI cable. Got it last night - no more slow web pages. That being the fix is odd to me and when I explained my issue to a few Apple Store floor reps they didn't expect the Thunderbolt to fix the issue. Happy it did.
> 
> Love this monitor - no matter what apple comes out with (or if they come out with something) in June this is a great buy.


Basically give's it 4 stars because HDMI can't handle 3440x1440 at 60hz, which he doesn't realize even after fixing it.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well I guess no one has checked Adorama here for $899


Nice price. I paid $999 at Fry's. So, I'm still happy. $900 - $1000 is what the monitor is worth IMHO. NewEgg is just gouging people because the monitor is hard to find at the moment. I'd wait to a couple of months before buying one.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Oh my god.. that review...
> Basically give's it 4 stars because HDMI can't handle 3440x1440 at 60hz, which he doesn't realize even after fixing it.


Heh.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's not actually in stock, if you go through the checkout there's a little note saying it's backordered.
> 
> And.. Oh my god.. that review...
> Basically give's it 4 stars because HDMI can't handle 3440x1440 at 60hz, which he doesn't realize even after fixing it.


HDMI (<2.0) can't handle 21:9 either, so quite a fail on many levels.


----------



## itokverygood

good,That said if ur going from a triple screen setup to this I bet it will look great. no more bezels,thanks


----------



## Azefore

I'll buy one once competition shows up with AOC and Dell coming out with theirs, I think $650-700 is a good price range with regular 1440p driven down so much as it is


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Well I guess no one has checked Adorama here for $899


Not in stock. I follow pretty much every major site that has this monitor such as Adorama, B&H(both of them are $899 for pre-order), Amazon, Newegg and others. Nobody had it in stock until Newegg sent me an notification that they had them. So yes, you can get it cheaper, but I didn't feel like waiting anymore. Plus, I've had my two Dell monitors since 2006. I can't believe it's been that long. I have a 24" 2407WPF and a 21" 2107PF. Great monitors and I will continue to use them, but I'm ready for a new primary monitor.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Not in stock. I follow pretty much every major site that has this monitor such as Adorama, B&H(both of them are $899 for pre-order), Amazon, Newegg and others. Nobody had it in stock until Newegg sent me an notification that they had them. So yes, you can get it cheaper, but I didn't feel like waiting anymore. Plus, I've had my two Dell monitors since 2006. I can't believe it's been that long. I have a 24" 2407WPF and a 21" 2107PF. Great monitors and I will continue to use them, but I'm ready for a new primary monitor.


Depends on how valuable your money is to you, if you've used your monitors that long already and want to pocket that extra cash a month or two isn't really anything. I've used my 2007WFP since 2006 until I splurged in late 2010 for my 27" ACD. I feel like in this market consumers are finally getting to be really picky and drive down prices well enough. I just feel like $899 should (and probably is) the real regular market price until competition launches sometime before Holiday '14.


----------



## HeliXpc

UM95 had too much input lag for me, the UM65 has much better input lag, almost zero and is great for gaming! but for productivity the 95 is better, i prefer the 65, lower input lag and easier on the eyes.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> UM95 had too much input lag for me, the UM65 has much better input lag, almost zero and is great for gaming! but for productivity the 95 is better, i prefer the 65, lower input lag and easier on the eyes.


I've done lots of gaming on the 95 at the native resolution (3440 x 1440) and I haven't noticed any input lag. I guess I'm just not a sensitive guy. I dropped the screen resolution of my 95 to the native resolution of the 65 (2560 x 1080) to get the same data rate between the graphics card(s) and the monitor as the 65. Then played through the same games. I guess it's a little snappier, but I prefer the extra detail of the higher resolution. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mva5580

Anyone have any good settings for the 34um95?


----------



## Bestio

For 34um95 I read 18.9ms of average input lag, good result for a 3440x1440 IPS display, but maybe not fast enough for the most demanding hardcore players.


----------



## Squirrely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mva5580*
> 
> Anyone have any good settings for the 34um95?


A lot of people, including myself, has had a lot of success with the "Cinema" color preset. Here are my settings:

*Brightness:* Subjective to your room's enviroment but I keep mine at 55.
*Color preset:* As mentioned earlier the Cinema preset is great.
*Response time:* Middle
I may of missed some but those are pretty much it. When you use that Cinema preset it locks in a lot of other settings.

Of course you can tinker with setting custom RBG values and similar. If you do that though you're better off using a hardware calibrator as it does have the ability to be internally calibrated by one.


----------



## dahi

How much backlight bleed is acceptable? My lower left corner is bleeding terribly. I'd say 20% of the lower left corner.


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrely*
> 
> A lot of people, including myself, has had a lot of success with the "Cinema" color preset. Here are my settings:
> 
> *Brightness:* Subjective to your room's enviroment but I keep mine at 55.
> *Color preset:* As mentioned earlier the Cinema preset is great.
> *Response time:* Middle
> I may of missed some but those are pretty much it. When you use that Cinema preset it locks in a lot of other settings.
> 
> Of course you can tinker with setting custom RBG values and similar. If you do that though you're better off using a hardware calibrator as it does have the ability to be internally calibrated by one.


Hardware calibrator? Like what, I'm noob


----------



## Squirrely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kskwerl*
> 
> Hardware calibrator? Like what, I'm noob


Like a Spyder4Pro. They are mainly used for people who do work which depends on color accuracy. Or...people who just want their panel to be completely color accurate.







(Like me as I may pick up one soon, hah)


----------



## kskwerl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrely*
> 
> Like a Spyder4Pro. They are mainly used for people who do work which depends on color accuracy. Or...people who just want their panel to be completely color accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Like me as I may pick up one soon, hah)


Thanks man appreciate it!


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bestio*
> 
> For 34um95 I read 18.9ms of average input lag, good result for a 3440x1440 IPS display, but maybe not fast enough for the most demanding hardcore players.


It makes me laugh when people claim things like a 9 ms difference is going to make a difference in their gaming performance. Unless those people are top tier Starcraft II (yes I'm being very specific with the game choice of example here) or Warcraft III (or Starcraft Brood Wars for that matter) players, then I highly doubt they can feel the difference. Smh.

Waiting for the Grand Master top 8's to come out and tell us all about their input lag.

That said, anyone here find a good monitor (x2) to position on the left and right side of this 34UM95 one as a triple display? Mainly for chat boxes, diagnosis, webpages, static display basically. I'm thinking turning them vertically if they're widescreen, but in that scenario the length has to match the 34UM95's height.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> It makes me laugh when people claim things like a 9 ms difference is going to make a difference in their gaming performance. Unless those people are top tier Starcraft II (yes I'm being very specific with the game choice of example here) or Warcraft III (or Starcraft Brood Wars for that matter) players, then I highly doubt they can feel the difference. Smh.
> 
> Waiting for the Grand Master top 8's to come out and tell us all about their input lag.










.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> That said, anyone here find a good monitor (x2) to position on the left and right side of this 34UM95 one as a triple display? Mainly for chat boxes, diagnosis, webpages, static display basically. I'm thinking turning them vertically if they're widescreen, but in that scenario the length has to match the 34UM95's height.


How about two more 34UM95s? I would if I had the space on my desk! Does LG have a 2560 x 1440 monitor? I wouldn't be surprised if a newer one with similar styling would fit along side of it. Maybe the LG 27EA83R-D. The panels are the same height. Put them both on VESA arm mounts and you can line them up. Since I'm doing Windows 8.1 touch screen development, I'm considering an Acer T272HUL 2560 x 1440 touch capable monitor to go along side my 34UM95-P


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about two more 34UM95s? I would if I had the space on my desk! Does LG have a 2560 x 1440 monitor? I wouldn't be surprised if a newer one with similar styling would fit along side of it. Maybe the LG 27EA83R-D. The panels are the same height. Put them both on VESA arm mounts and you can line them up. Since I'm doing Windows 8.1 touch screen development, I'm considering an Acer T272HUL 2560 x 1440 touch capable monitor to go along side my 34UM95-P


Lol, well I meant more of an affordable approach since they'd only be used for near-static productivity such as diagnosis/charts, chat boxes, streaming videos while I do something on the main screen, etc. I was looking at these : http://www.amazon.com/AOC-e1659Fwu-16-Inch-USB-Powered-Portable/dp/B00CMKOVMO/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
But I hear from a review on youtube that its completely software-based and thus no power button, so I'm not sure how it would react while having a game on full screen on the 34UM95, I'm wondering if my mouse cursor flying over to the AOC screen would make camera movement in games impractical.

As for more options, so far it's been kinda tricky getting the exact measurements of possible monitors I've seen online since not all list their dimensions without their mount. And of course there's the issue of VESA mounting, not all of them are going to have the holes for it so that narrows choices down. Not having a DVI port shouldn't be a problem since you can always use a DVI to VGA cable so at least there's that. It's really a matter of finding a decent monitor that can fit the ~14.96 inch (380 mm) height of the 34UM95, whether vertically or horizontally, and without resorting to 27 inchers xD.

If anyone finds anything I'll be lurking the thread. If I find anything first, I'll update.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> How much backlight bleed is acceptable? My lower left corner is bleeding terribly. I'd say 20% of the lower left corner.


Anybody have any comments on backlight bleed? What does your 34um95 look like? Do you ahve any bleeding? If I don't watch movies, should I be concerned? Thanks!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Anybody have any comments on backlight bleed? What does your 34um95 look like? Do you ahve any bleeding? If I don't watch movies, should I be concerned? Thanks!


*All* LCD and plasma monitors, since they are back lit, are going to have backlight bleed. It's the nature of the beast. When the entire screen is completely black you can observe some on the corners--like on every other LCD monitor I have ever seen. Since the screen is so wide, your viewing angle can exaggerate the effect on the edges. That being said, no one (I hope) sits around staring at a completely black screen. When you actually use the monitor for something (like watch movies), the blacks fade into the background from your eyes adjusting to the brighter pixels.

Even 34UM95 owners on this thread over at the hard forum who say "wow that has a lot of backlight bleed" later admit that they don't notice it in normal usage. Um...yep.

I'm not trying to be snarky here, but I put obsessing over black light bleed in the same category as people who claim they can sense a 5 millisecond difference in input lag.

Bottom line: The monitor looks beautiful. I do software development, gaming (once you've had widescreen you ain't never going back) and watch movies on this monitor. I used my old Dell LCD monitor for 8 years before replacing it with this one. I am very happy with my purchase. I consider it a long-term investment.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> *All* LCD and plasma monitors, since they are back lit, are going to have backlight bleed. It's the nature of the beast. When the entire screen is completely black you can observe some on the corners--like on every other LCD monitor I have ever seen. Since the screen is so wide, your viewing angle can exaggerate the effect on the edges. That being said, no one (I hope) sits around staring at a completely black screen. When you actually use the monitor for something (like watch movies), the blacks fade into the background from your eyes adjusting to the brighter pixels.
> 
> Even 34UM95 owners on this thread over at the hard forum who say "wow that has a lot of backlight bleed" later admit that they don't notice it in normal usage. Um...yep.
> 
> I'm not trying to be snarky here, but I put obsessing over black light bleed in the same category as people who claim they can sense a 5 millisecond difference in input lag.
> 
> Bottom line: The monitor looks beautiful. I do software development, gaming (once you've had widescreen you ain't never going back) and watch movies on this monitor. I used my old Dell LCD monitor for 8 years before replacing it with this one. I am very happy with my purchase. I consider it a long-term investment.


Thanks for your feedback. I agree that obsessing over it does nothing. All LCD monitors that I have owned have had some backlight bleed, but I never worried about it. However, my 34UM95's backlight bleed is HUGE! It takes up almost the entire lower left quadrant of the monitor. Admittedly, when the monitor isn't all black(which is 99.9% of the time), I see nothing.


----------



## Escovado

Have you tried turning down the brightness? My brightness was set to 100 out of the box. I dropped it down 50 and it improved the blacks.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Have you tried turning down the brightness? My brightness was set to 100 out of the box. I dropped it down 50 and it improved the blacks.


Mine is also 100. I haven't touched it yet. I did use the built in calibration with my Spyder 4, doesn't that adjust the brightness automatically? I'm at work, so I can't do anything until I get home. Thanks!


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Anybody have any comments on backlight bleed? What does your 34um95 look like? Do you ahve any bleeding? If I don't watch movies, should I be concerned? Thanks!


I just got a 34UM95 and registered to reply. The monitor is hard to find, so I wasn't able to find much feedback from actual owners prior to purchasing and wanted to provide some info since this thread is coming up in searches.

I received my 34UM95 last week from Newegg (shipped and sold by Newegg, not an importer). It has what I would consider severe backlight bleed. It does affect color reproduction in the lower left corner and is visible during certain normal usage conditions, not just solid black. Turning the brightness down does make it less noticeable, but in my viewing environment, I can't bring the brightness much below 70% before it starts becoming too dim.

My previous monitor, a 24" Apple Cinema Display, and my wife's 27" iMac do not exhibit anywhere near this level of backlight bleed. Nor do any of the LCD panels I've ever used, including my current 70" HDTV. This LG has quite simply the most severe and pronounced backlight bleed I've ever experienced. Since Newegg does not have any inventory available, they were unable to offer a replacement. I opened a case with LG, and while their warranty department was a bit challenging to work with due to excessive hold times and confusion about inventory availability, they claim to be shipping me a new replacement which should arrive in five to seven days.

While I can accept backlight bleed to an extent, I do hope that the replacement monitor exhibits significantly less bleed, because otherwise I find the monitor to be exceptional. Though I am not a professional gamer, I do game on the monitor and do not notice any perceptible lag. I'm also very happy with the size and resolution, and would prefer this monitor over most of the 4K displays available today. I'm anxiously awaiting the replacement, because if it resolves the bleeding, I'll be thrilled with the purchase despite paying a bit of a premium due to its limited availability.

My advice is do not hesitate to purchase this monitor if it's what you're in the market for, but purchase from a reseller with a customer friendly return policy (advanced replacements, free shipping) and be prepared to deal with a return if you find the bleeding unacceptable.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I just got a 34UM95 and registered to reply. The monitor is hard to find, so I wasn't able to find much feedback from actual owners prior to purchasing and wanted to provide some info since this thread is coming up in searches.
> 
> I received my 34UM95 last week from Newegg (shipped and sold by Newegg, not an importer). It has what I would consider severe backlight bleed. It does affect color reproduction in the lower left corner and is visible during certain normal usage conditions, not just solid black. Turning the brightness down does make it less noticeable, but in my viewing environment, I can't bring the brightness much below 70% before it starts becoming too dim.
> 
> My previous monitor, a 24" Apple Cinema Display, and my wife's 27" iMac do not exhibit anywhere near this level of backlight bleed. Nor do any of the LCD panels I've ever used, including my current 70" HDTV. This LG has quite simply the most severe and pronounced backlight bleed I've ever experienced. Since Newegg does not have any inventory available, they were unable to offer a replacement. I opened a case with LG, and while their warranty department was a bit challenging to work with due to excessive hold times and confusion about inventory availability, they claim to be shipping me a new replacement which should arrive in five to seven days.
> 
> While I can accept backlight bleed to an extent, I do hope that the replacement monitor exhibits significantly less bleed, because otherwise I find the monitor to be exceptional. Though I am not a professional gamer, I do game on the monitor and do not notice any perceptible lag. I'm also very happy with the size and resolution, and would prefer this monitor over most of the 4K displays available today. I'm anxiously awaiting the replacement, because if it resolves the bleeding, I'll be thrilled with the purchase despite paying a bit of a premium due to its limited availability.
> 
> My advice is do not hesitate to purchase this monitor if it's what you're in the market for, but purchase from a reseller with a customer friendly return policy (advanced replacements, free shipping) and be prepared to deal with a return if you find the bleeding unacceptable.


Thanks for your comments! My monitor looks similar to yours as far as backlight bleed is concerned. Probably not quite as bad except in the lower left corner like yours. I have hesitated to return to Newegg as well because they don't have any stock. Did LG let you do an advance replacement?


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Thanks for your comments! My monitor looks similar to yours as far as backlight bleed is concerned. Probably not quite as bad except in the lower left corner like yours. I have hesitated to return to Newegg as well because they don't have any stock. Did LG let you do an advance replacement?


Yes, LG is doing an advance replacement, or at least they claim to be. I say "claim" because all I have at this point is a verbal confirmation. I have not been provided a case number, email confirmation, or tracking number so far. I'll provide an update if I receive any of those things or if the replacement shows up/fails to show up.

Had LG not offered an advance replacement, I'd have returned the monitor to Newegg for a refund and either waited for sufficient inventory, waited for a competitor's offering with the same resolution, or gone with a 27" 2560x1440 display.


----------



## SaLX

Dell announced their 34 incher back in September (roughly). It's based on the same screen, however I can imagine they're trying to improve it given such a long wait.

This is theoretical: can different manufacturers improve on the same base unit (ie the bleed)?


----------



## Escovado

Here's a photo of my monitor:



However, I have a big issue with this photo for one reason: Since the cell phone camera amplifies the brightness, this photo makes the back light bleed on my monitor look ten times worse than it does to my naked eye.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Dell announced their 34 incher back in September (roughly). It's based on the same screen, however I can imagine they're trying to improve it given such a long wait.
> 
> This is theoretical: can different manufacturers improve on the same base unit (ie the bleed)?


As evidenced in this thread, it is common for manufacturing tolerances to vary greatly even between samples from the same model and manufacturer, so it is entirely possible that another manufacturer could improve on those tolerances further.

Given its size and resolution, this an inexpensive display and its build quality (plastic body and flimsy stand) reflects that. Another manufacturer may decide to implement the same or similar panel with tighter tolerances and improved build quality, albeit at a likely higher cost. Backlight bleed may not be able to be eliminated entirely, but it can certainly be improved over what I've experienced.


----------



## virtguy

Outside of the backlight bleed I've encountered, I'd like to comment on some of the other aspects of this monitor and my (mostly positive) experiences with it. Hopefully this will help other shoppers looking for owner experiences that stumble on this thread.


I primarily play Final Fantasy XIV. At 3440x1440 using a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290, my frame rates took about a 40% drop, often dipping below 40fps. At 1920x1200, it rarely dropped below 60fps. I've ordered a 2nd GPU to compensate.
FFXIV looks beautiful at 3440x1440 and the additional horizontal real estate (without sacrificing vertical resolution compared to a 2560x1440 display) is immersive and useful in gaming.
The Thunderbolt port works perfectly with a 2012 15" Retina MacBook Pro with a Geforce 650M GPU, despite LG stating the monitor is only supported by the new Mac Pro. The USB ports and built in audio also function properly over Thunderbolt with the RMBP.
Enabling DisplayPort 1.2 with the R9 290 results in a very erratic 'flicker' which is so severe it renders the computer unusable until reverting back, despite the GPU and monitor both claiming to support DP1.2.
Audio over DisplayPort works properly with the R9 290, and I have my desktop speakers plugged into the monitor rather than directly to the PC or Mac.
I have not found a more efficient means of switching inputs than going several menu items deep to select another input. I find this inconvenient and wish there was a way to replace the 'Reader' shortcut with an input selection shortcut. If there's another way to change inputs, I haven't stumbled across it, but haven't spent much time searching, either.
The anti-glare coating is sufficient without diffusing the light output too much. I far prefer it to the fully glossy Apple Cinema Display this monitor replaced.
I do not yet have a USB3 A-B cable long enough to reach from the display to my PC, so I'm currently using a USB2 A-B cable. The keyboard and mouse work perfectly connected to the USB2 ports on the display, but a Transcend USB3 media card reader behaves erratically connected to the USB3 port. It does not exhibit this erratic behavior over Thunderbolt with the MacBook Pro.
Though the hinge doesn't move, the display does wobble on the stand quite a bit with even a slight bump to the desk. If I end up keeping the monitor, I'll likely replace the stand with a vesa mount of some sort.
The side-by-side (PBP) option does not work with Thunderbolt and DisplayPort as the inputs. Either input can only work with HDMI as the alternate input.


----------



## dahi

I, too, have run into the R9 290 issue where DP 1.2 is erratic at best. It flickers, causes games to minimize, causing entire right half of the screen to twitch, makes mouse and keyboard almost unusable. I ended returning the R9 290 and getting a GTX 770. No issues at all.

I also didn't have a USB 3 A to B cable at first. The monitor calibration won't work without it from my experience. I have since ordered a cable from Amazon and everything works great.


----------



## huskystafford

Hi all.

I bought monitor in Europe. I was waiting for monitor 8 days from my order. Price in my country is 887 Euros = 1201 dollars . I got monitor little cheaper, cause i took monitor on firm expense. Price was : 800 Euros = 1083 dollars.

I turned ON display port 1.2 and works without problem. I got slight backlight bleed in left and right corner, and very little bleed on bottom of the monitor. It is only noticable when i look at Dead pixel test(black color).

When i work, look at movies or play games, i do not notice any bleed. My settings right now are on factory defaults. I tried few games, just for test. I did not notice any lag, but i am not pro gamers. I tried: Warthunder, World of tanks, Burnout paradise, Sniper elite v2. All of those games had no issues with full screen and default resolution. Movies look fantastic on this monitor(full screen-no black bars). The feeling is like your in movie theater.

note for gamers: In world of tanks - with my graphic card on one 25.5 1920x1200 monitor i had around 90 fps on ultra. With new monitor i have 45 fps on ultra.

I run this monitor on : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB WindForce 3X OC

Real estate is awesome. I run 3 monitors now. 1-LG 34UM95 IPS 21:9 and 2x 1920x1200 25.5inch Samsung and LG 16:10 monitor. Height of the active screen is the same. But width from LG 34UM95 IPS 21:9 is so big, that i was surprised when i put it out of the box. After you try this size and this format of monitor, there is no going back. I will buy another to replace my 2x 25.5.

Image is very crisp and sharp. Text is easy readable, and the biggest advantage of this monitor for me is: I work a lot on computer, and i did a test run of this monitor. Usually my feeling in head was, like i have a head pressure, and my eyes was very tired. With this monitor, there is no such a ting. I worked almost 12 hours, with half and hour break, and i did not noticed any of those symptoms. Do not know if Flicker Safe technology works or not, but with this monitor i can work whole day without problems.

Actually this monitor is very good buy.

One other thought: Its a shame, that when we pay this kind of money for monitor, we do not get monitor without any bleed. Probably manufacturers would made monitors without bleed if nobody would not buy them for year or two. But I am still happy, that i bought this monitor.

I recommend it.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> It makes me laugh when people claim things like a 9 ms difference is going to make a difference in their gaming performance. Unless those people are top tier Starcraft II (yes I'm being very specific with the game choice of example here) or Warcraft III (or Starcraft Brood Wars for that matter) players, then I highly doubt they can feel the difference. Smh.
> 
> Waiting for the Grand Master top 8's to come out and tell us all about their input lag.


Not anything about being elite and be able to notice difference between X amount of input delay. In general you can't notice input delay under 30ms. But a lot of other problems with screen tearing and such becomes a major problem if the input delay is higher than it takes for your graphics card to draw a single frame out of X number of hertz your screen is running. So in other words you want a 60 hertz screen to have less than 16.6ms input delay.


----------



## Bestio

Damn IPS Glow, I like these Monitors but I really can't stand that ugly effect in dark scenes.
I had to switch to my old TN display to play Dark Soul 2 and Thief, cause the glow on borders of my Yamakasi in these dark games was unbearable.
OC,RU has jsut revieved the 34UM65, and the only big cons on that monitor is "Horrifying uniformity of illumination on a black background (like 29-inch counterparts) (you can see the GLOW test 



)

Very good is the input lag: "measured using the average SMTT INPUT-lag based on ten photos appeared insignificant - 2.9 ms (DVI-D connection). Max did not exceed 4 ms, which is an excellent result that will satisfy any and all users and potential buyers."


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Outside of the backlight bleed I've encountered, I'd like to comment on some of the other aspects of this monitor and my (mostly positive) experiences with it. Hopefully this will help other shoppers looking for owner experiences that stumble on this thread.
> 
> 
> I primarily play Final Fantasy XIV. At 3440x1440 using a Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290, my frame rates took about a 40% drop, often dipping below 40fps. At 1920x1200, it rarely dropped below 60fps. I've ordered a 2nd GPU to compensate.
> FFXIV looks beautiful at 3440x1440 and the additional horizontal real estate (without sacrificing vertical resolution compared to a 2560x1440 display) is immersive and useful in gaming.
> The Thunderbolt port works perfectly with a 2012 15" Retina MacBook Pro with a Geforce 650M GPU, despite LG stating the monitor is only supported by the new Mac Pro. The USB ports and built in audio also function properly over Thunderbolt with the RMBP.
> Enabling DisplayPort 1.2 with the R9 290 results in a very erratic 'flicker' which is so severe it renders the computer unusable until reverting back, despite the GPU and monitor both claiming to support DP1.2.
> Audio over DisplayPort works properly with the R9 290, and I have my desktop speakers plugged into the monitor rather than directly to the PC or Mac.
> I have not found a more efficient means of switching inputs than going several menu items deep to select another input. I find this inconvenient and wish there was a way to replace the 'Reader' shortcut with an input selection shortcut. If there's another way to change inputs, I haven't stumbled across it, but haven't spent much time searching, either.
> The anti-glare coating is sufficient without diffusing the light output too much. I far prefer it to the fully glossy Apple Cinema Display this monitor replaced.
> I do not yet have a USB3 A-B cable long enough to reach from the display to my PC, so I'm currently using a USB2 A-B cable. The keyboard and mouse work perfectly connected to the USB2 ports on the display, but a Transcend USB3 media card reader behaves erratically connected to the USB3 port. It does not exhibit this erratic behavior over Thunderbolt with the MacBook Pro.
> Though the hinge doesn't move, the display does wobble on the stand quite a bit with even a slight bump to the desk. If I end up keeping the monitor, I'll likely replace the stand with a vesa mount of some sort.
> The side-by-side (PBP) option does not work with Thunderbolt and DisplayPort as the inputs. Either input can only work with HDMI as the alternate input.


MMOs are greatly effected by CPU, especially CPU cache. The loading of player characters is CPU bound.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> MMOs are greatly effected by CPU, especially CPU cache. The loading of player characters is CPU bound.


While I won't dispute that, there's a noticeable performance drop at the higher resolution even in sparsely populated areas. And that is expected since it's more than twice the pixels.

That said, I do have an i7-4790K on preorder.


----------



## dahi

Anandtech reviews the LG 34UM95

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8057/lg-34um95-monitor-review
Quote:


> If I sound like I've come away liking the LG 34UM95 a lot, I really have. It has surprised me at what a difference the extra vertical resolution makes with 21:9. It does a wonderful job as a single monitor while not impacting my ability to multitask at all. Even though I don't play many games that would utilize the extra field-of-view I would still strongly consider the LG 34UM95 as my only monitor. It performs very well on the bench, it looks very good in use, and most importantly it helps me get things done. If you've previously discarded 21:9 as a niche, obscure format, you should try out the 34UM95. It has managed to convince me that 21:9 isn't so much of a niche anymore.


The more I use my monitor, the more I love it, even with the terrible backlight bleed on the lower left. You have to be hard pressed to notice it when something other than black is on the screen. Some things I've done to make the experience even better is to enlarge the desktop icons and enlarge and change the text of the window titles and menu text. Now, if I could make the startbar bigger, I'd be very happy.

Here's a desktop screenshot


----------



## dahi

Doesn't look like I can edit my post. Here is the link to the full image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gh9aiz1y5cwve58/Screenshot%202014-06-19%2014.08.06.png


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Anandtech reviews the LG 34UM95
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8057/lg-34um95-monitor-review
> The more I use my monitor, the more I love it, even with the terrible backlight bleed on the lower left. You have to be hard pressed to notice it when something other than black is on the screen. Some things I've done to make the experience even better is to enlarge the desktop icons and enlarge and change the text of the window titles and menu text. Now, if I could make the startbar bigger, I'd be very happy.
> 
> Here's a desktop screenshot


Excellent review from Anandtech as always.

Looks like the LG 34UM95 really has caught the attention of tech reviewers.


----------



## CBZ323

I'm loving mine as well. There is some bleeding at the bottom but unless you are looking at a very dark image it's not noticeable at all.


----------



## huskystafford

I use this monitor for few days now. I noticed that my monitor had 2 very short strange moments. Monitor had 2 episodes of flicker which lasted last than a second. But enough for me to notice that. It made sound as well. It was like electricity would come back to screen. Does anybody have any idea?


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> I use this monitor for few days now. I noticed that my monitor had 2 very short strange moments. Monitor had 2 episodes of flicker which lasted last than a second. But enough for me to notice that. It made sound as well. It was like electricity would come back to screen. Does anybody have any idea?


People report if you turn on DisplayPort 1.2 then it will do like you say above. Some people make it go away by turn on DisplayPort 1.2 then restart the PC/Monitor maybe you can try that.


----------



## Escovado

Pardon me for being a bit snarky, but I find this amusing...

The AnandTech review of the LG 34UM95 reports an input lag of 18ms for a 1080p frame. As a comparison, I found a review of the BenQ XL2720T Gaming Monitor at AnandTech that reports an input lag of 22.1ms for 1080p frame. Both monitors were tested using the same methodology. The LG 34UM95 is actually 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T gaming monitor at processing input. Of course, When the 34UM95 is running at its native resolution (3440x1440) it is going to be slower because 2.5x the pixels are being sent down the pipe per frame as opposed to 1080p. That being said, it seems to me that those who have complained about the input lag on the 34UM95 being "horribly slow" and no good for gaming are talking out of their proverbial anal cavities.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> I use this monitor for few days now. I noticed that my monitor had 2 very short strange moments. Monitor had 2 episodes of flicker which lasted last than a second. But enough for me to notice that. It made sound as well. It was like electricity would come back to screen. Does anybody have any idea?


I've had the monitor hiccup like that before on me, only it keeps flickering. It seems like the DisplayPort connection is not synced with the video card on power up. It has only happened to me a couple of times, but restarting the monitor fixes it.


----------



## dahi

Doesn't look like I can edit my post. Here is the link to the full image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gh9aiz1y5cwve58/Screenshot%202014-06-19%2014.08.06.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> People report if you turn on DisplayPort 1.2 then it will do like you say above. Some people make it go away by turn on DisplayPort 1.2 then restart the PC/Monitor maybe you can try that.


Yep, what he said. Plus, I had severe problems with an R9 290. What video card are you using?

On a side note, if I can run my monitor at 2440x1440x60Hz, what does DP 1.2 buy me? I know it has twice the bandwidth, but does this actually help in anyway with this monitor and higher resolution?


----------



## huskystafford

I run this monitor on : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB WindForce 3X OC


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Yep, what he said. Plus, I had severe problems with an R9 290. What video card are you using?


I was using a single Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X card and was experiencing the flickering when enabling DP1.2. I was not able to eliminate the flickering with any combination of power cycling or changing settings. I opened a case with Sapphire to see if they had an updated bios that might solve it, but they were unfamiliar with the issue and offered no solutions.

A couple days ago, I got a second identical card for doing Crossfire. I tested the DP1.2 issue by pulling the original card and using only the new card. It's only been in use for a day, but so far the new card has not exhibited any flicker with DP1.2 enabled.

On another note, I received an email from LG with a return shipping label and confirmation that they were shipping a replacement monitor. There's no tracking info, but I'm anticipating by the end of next week.


----------



## huskystafford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I was using a single Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X card and was experiencing the flickering when enabling DP1.2. I was not able to eliminate the flickering with any combination of power cycling or changing settings. I opened a case with Sapphire to see if they had an updated bios that might solve it, but they were unfamiliar with the issue and offered no solutions.
> 
> A couple days ago, I got a second identical card for doing Crossfire. I tested the DP1.2 issue by pulling the original card and using only the new card. It's only been in use for a day, but so far the new card has not exhibited any flicker with DP1.2 enabled.
> 
> On another note, I received an email from LG with a return shipping label and confirmation that they were shipping a replacement monitor. There's no tracking info, but I'm anticipating by the end of next week.


Will u get new monitor before u send old one, or ull be without monitor when waiting for new one?


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> Will u get new monitor before u send old one, or ull be without monitor when waiting for new one?


No, LG is doing an advance replacement. So once I receive the replacement, I'll return the original. If the replacement is no better than the original, then I'll send the replacement back to LG, send the original back to Newegg, and order another one once stock is replenished or evaluate other options.


----------



## huskystafford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> No, LG is doing an advance replacement. So once I receive the replacement, I'll return the original. If the replacement is no better than the original, then I'll send the replacement back to LG, send the original back to Newegg, and order another one once stock is replenished or evaluate other options.


How much you will need to pay for shipment of ur old monitor? I was returning corsair psu one year back(advanced RMA), and shipment was quite expencive. Around 40 Eurous...

Good news that LG has advanced replacement of this monitor. So i dont need to worry about waiting, if i decide that monitor is faulty







Its hard to go back, now when i enjoy 21:9 34 inch size.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> How much you will need to pay for shipment of ur old monitor? I was returning corsair psu one year back(advanced RMA), and shipment was quite expencive. Around 40 Eurous...
> 
> Good news that LG has advanced replacement of this monitor. So i dont need to worry about waiting, if i decide that monitor is faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to go back, now when i enjoy 21:9 34 inch size.


LG provided a return shipping label, so shipping is free.

I also got used to the aspect ratio and resolution very quickly and don't want to go back to a 16:9 ratio or lower resolution display. I was concerned that it would take up too much space on the desk or that it would feel overpowering (I've never been a fan of multi-monitors) but neither of those were problems.


----------



## huskystafford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> LG provided a return shipping label, so shipping is free.
> 
> I also got used to the aspect ratio and resolution very quickly and don't want to go back to a 16:9 ratio or lower resolution display. I was concerned that it would take up too much space on the desk or that it would feel overpowering (I've never been a fan of multi-monitors) but neither of those were problems.


This is great news. If ill have issues, i can solve this without any pain of being without monitor or paying a lot for shipment. Good luck with your new monitor off course.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I was using a single Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X card and was experiencing the flickering when enabling DP1.2. I was not able to eliminate the flickering with any combination of power cycling or changing settings. I opened a case with Sapphire to see if they had an updated bios that might solve it, but they were unfamiliar with the issue and offered no solutions.
> 
> A couple days ago, I got a second identical card for doing Crossfire. I tested the DP1.2 issue by pulling the original card and using only the new card. It's only been in use for a day, but so far the new card has not exhibited any flicker with DP1.2 enabled.]


I spoke too soon. After waking the computer from sleep today, the flickering was present on the new GPU. So it's either a problem with R9 290 GPUs or the monitor itself.


----------



## exyia

this is my first time using DP, but I get some flicker on start-up as well

as well as my windows being resized (smaller) as if the DVI 1080p accessory monitor is being loaded first (yes I checked that the 34UM95 was set as the primary display)


----------



## pompss

guys compared to 4k monitor , which requires at least two video card 290 to have 40-60 fps, what single video card is enough for this montior?/
I mean i want to buy it instead the Samsung and Asus 4k only if i can run it decently 40-50 fps with a single video card like gtx 780 ti or 290x.
Always have problems with dual gpu and r9 295x2 so i want to avoid adding second videocard also i dont wanna consume 800-900 watt to play a damn video games . starts become expensive.


----------



## Bloodcalibur

So just to clarify for those that might be worried about "input lag" myth about being able to play games that require surgical accuracy at a fast pace: I just got away playing with over 380 APM on a match of Warcraft 3 (checked via Replay Parser). This was my last account before I left the game a while ago from the sheer number of drophacking going on during that week: http://classic.battle.net/war3/ladder/w3xp-player-profile.aspx?Gateway=Azeroth&PlayerName=BL%5DooDCalib%5BuR

Most of those games were played on a 60 hertz monitor with 8 ms response time, a few hundred were played on a BenQ RL2455HM (RTS Mode). Tried playing using the LG34UM95 and felt no issues regarding how accurately I can maintain 380-420 APM. My micro felt as comfortable as always. I also play using a Razer Taipan set to 6600 DPI on a Razer Destructor 2 mousepad, so accurately clicking tiny units on screen while performing at 380+ APM most gamers can imagine how much more accuracy it would take than playing at, say, ~900-1500 DPI. I also play FPS at high DPI. I know it isn't conventional to do so, but I've never had problems performing twitch 180 degree turn-and-shoot maneuvers at 6600 DPI. My mouse rarely moves more than 0.8 of an inch in any direction no matter what I'm playing or doing. I can span the entire screen with my cursor with less than an inch of mouse movement. Furthermore, there are certain actions on games like Warcraft 3/Starcraft that require ~20 inputs from the mouse and keyboard in ONE full second. These are games where 1/5th of a second feels like a long time.

So, if I can't find a difference, I can't imagine there are too many out there who could complain about such an issue effecting their performance or experience. Gamers need not be afraid to purchase this monitor. I've been able to play games at the center of my screen and still have enough space at the left, right, and sometimes top and bottom to view other things simultaneously (eg: chat boxes, webpages, diagnostics/charts, etc.). IMO it's far more important to choose a good mouse and mousepad, and for RTS gamers, a good mechanical Red Switch keyboard on top of that.

Hope this post is informative for those reluctant to buy.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> So just to clarify for those that might be worried about "input lag" myth about being able to play games that require surgical accuracy at a fast pace: I just got away playing with over 380 APM on a match of Warcraft 3 (checked via Replay Parser). This was my last account before I left the game a while ago from the sheer number of drophacking going on during that week: http://classic.battle.net/war3/ladder/w3xp-player-profile.aspx?Gateway=Azeroth&PlayerName=BL%5DooDCalib%5BuR
> 
> Most of those games were played on a 60 hertz monitor with 8 ms response time, a few hundred were played on a BenQ RL2455HM (RTS Mode). Tried playing using the LG34UM95 and felt no issues regarding how accurately I can maintain 380-420 APM. My micro felt as comfortable as always. I also play using a Razer Taipan set to 6600 DPI on a Razer Destructor 2 mousepad, so accurately clicking tiny units on screen while performing at 380+ APM most gamers can imagine how much more accuracy it would take than playing at, say, ~900-1500 DPI. I also play FPS at high DPI. I know it isn't conventional to do so, but I've never had problems performing twitch 180 degree turn-and-shoot maneuvers at 6600 DPI. My mouse rarely moves more than 0.8 of an inch in any direction no matter what I'm playing or doing. I can span the entire screen with my cursor with less than an inch of mouse movement. Furthermore, there are certain actions on games like Warcraft 3/Starcraft that require ~20 inputs from the mouse and keyboard in ONE full second. These are games where 1/5th of a second feels like a long time.
> 
> So, if I can't find a difference, I can't imagine there are too many out there who could complain about such an issue effecting their performance or experience. Gamers need not be afraid to purchase this monitor. I've been able to play games at the center of my screen and still have enough space at the left, right, and sometimes top and bottom to view other things simultaneously (eg: chat boxes, webpages, diagnostics/charts, etc.). IMO it's far more important to choose a good mouse and mousepad, and for RTS gamers, a good mechanical Red Switch keyboard on top of that.
> 
> Hope this post is informative for those reluctant to buy.


how about video card power requirements for this monitor??
DO you think a single gtx 780 ti kingpin or classified could run at 45-50 fps with this monitor high details??


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I spoke too soon. After waking the computer from sleep today, the flickering was present on the new GPU. So it's either a problem with R9 290 GPUs or the monitor itself.


I returned my R9 290 and have no problems with my GTX 770. Probably a new driver will fix the problem soon.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys compared to 4k monitor , which requires at least two video card 290 to have 40-60 fps, what single video card is enough for this montior?/
> I mean i want to buy it instead the Samsung and Asus 4k only if i can run it decently 40-50 fps with a single video card like gtx 780 ti or 290x.
> Always have problems with dual gpu and r9 295x2 so i want to avoid adding second videocard also i dont wanna consume 800-900 watt to play a damn video games . starts become expensive.


I ended up getting a GTX 770 and most games run fine. I've played Titanfall, Tomb Raider, Bioshock and others. I'm amazed on how well Titanfall runs actually. Yes, I've had to turn down the graphics a bit on everything but Titanfall, but the 770 is a stopgap until the 880's come out, which I think is a minimum to truly appreciate and use this monitor at its native resolution.


----------



## dahi

Something I've noticed. Wanted to see if anyone else has seen this? When I first bought this monitor, I paired it with an R9 290 and had immediate mouse and keyboard problems. The mouse and keyboard would stop working periodically and would usually get worse as time went on. I blamed the video card and thought my problems were gone after moving to a 770. Last night I started having the same problem even though I had reinstalled Windows, removed all USB connections(except for the wireless receiver for keyboard and mouse) and had a pretty much clean system. I started looking around the web and it was actually Logitech's own support page that solved my problem. It said that USB 3 devices could interfere with the mouse or in some rare cases, a new peripheral could cause interference.

Well, I had a USB extender and moved the wireless receiver in front of my monitor and all my problems went away! I think this monitor is the cause of my interference as it is the only thing that has changed. I've not had any problems in 12 hours. This is the longest I've gone without problems. Anybody notice mouse/keyboard problems?


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> how about video card power requirements for this monitor??
> DO you think a single gtx 780 ti kingpin or classified could run at 45-50 fps with this monitor high details??


Absolutely. I have a 780 Ti Kingpin at 1283 MHz on stock cooling for now, and it runs Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440, V-Sync Off, the highest AA settings available, Highest detail, etc, and it averages 37-45 FPS. I had DOTA 2 in the background and alt tabbed back and forth frequently, both games were running smooth with no hiccups between tabbing either, so VRAM wasn't an issue either.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcalibur*
> 
> Absolutely. I have a 780 Ti Kingpin at 1283 MHz on stock cooling for now, and it runs Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440, V-Sync Off, the highest AA settings available, Highest detail, etc, and it averages 37-45 FPS. I had DOTA 2 in the background and alt tabbed back and forth frequently, both games were running smooth with no hiccups between tabbing either, so VRAM wasn't an issue either.


thanks

I whish i never sold my kinping for this crap of 295x2 card.

Still in time for return it.


----------



## huskystafford

few hours ago my monitor disconnected for one second and reconnected by itself.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Pardon me for being a bit snarky, but I find this amusing...
> 
> The AnandTech review of the LG 34UM95 reports an input lag of 18ms for a 1080p frame. As a comparison, I found a review of the BenQ XL2720T Gaming Monitor at AnandTech that reports an input lag of 22.1ms for 1080p frame. Both monitors were tested using the same methodology. The LG 34UM95 is actually 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T gaming monitor at processing input. Of course, When the 34UM95 is running at its native resolution (3440x1440) it is going to be slower because 2.5x the pixels are being sent down the pipe per frame as opposed to 1080p. That being said, it seems to me that those who have complained about the input lag on the 34UM95 being "horribly slow" and no good for gaming are talking out of their proverbial anal cavities.


You can't really say the UM95 is 18.5% faster becuase:

With 60hz screen you want less than 16.6ms input lag and UM95 has 18 so it is behind with 1 whole frame.
With 120hz screen you want less than 8.3ms unput lag and XL2720T has 22 so it is behind with 3 whole frames.

With so many frames per second being drawn and sent to your screen before the first one is finished is going to cause some major screen tearing. With the high refresh rate you might not notice the screen tearing as much but instead you will be getting the feeling of a blurry image along the areas with the lines.

I personally would not brand the Benq a gaming monitor nor would I get one for that purpose. The input lag aside and looking at all the other aspects of the screen it is a pretty bad monitor in general.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> You can't really say the UM95 is 18.5% faster becuase...


I never said the UM95 is 18.5% faster. Read my post again carefully. I was talking about the *input lag*. I said:

'The LG 34UM95 is actually 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T gaming monitor *at processing input.*' than a so-called gaming monitor--which it is according to their tests. My comment was directed at those who whine that the 34UM95 is no good as a hard-core gaming monitor because of all the "horrible input lag."


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I never said the UM95 is 18.5% faster. Read my post again carefully. I was talking about the *input lag*. I said:
> 
> 'The LG 34UM95 is actually 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T gaming monitor *at processing input.*' than a so-called gaming monitor--which it is according to their tests. My comment was directed at those who whine that the 34UM95 is no good as a hard-core gaming monitor because of all the "horrible input lag."


The LG 34UM95 is an awesome gaming monitor then.

18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T is unprecedented for a 34" IPS monitor.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The LG 34UM95 is an awesome gaming monitor then.
> 
> 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T is unprecedented for a 34" IPS monitor.


I've been gaming a lot on the 34UM95 and I love it. At the same resolution (1920 x 1080) the LG 34UM95 is 18.5% faster than the BenQ XL2720T. However, I didn't buy the 34UM95 to use it at 1080p. I run it at 3440 x 1440. At that resolution the 34UM95 will be "slower"--but only because it's pushing 2.5x the pixels per frame. I'll take the hit in speed for all the great eye candy.


----------



## huskystafford

I putted my monitor on display port 1.1 to see if i can solve flickering issue. What is difference for end user if he uses display port 1.2 or 1.1?


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> I putted my monitor on display port 1.1 to see if i can solve flickering issue. What is difference for end user if he uses display port 1.2 or 1.1?


A lot of people has reported that AMD graphics cards is having problems with 4K screens and flickering. And tests later was showing this is due the poor power sent from the graphics card through the ports so with low quality cables you could see flickering. This was solved using the high quality Samsung cable that came with the 4K screen.

I'm not saying this is your problem but it might be a thing you could try out and see if it helps. The UM95 has lower resolution that 4K screens but still not that far away. So it might be worth a try.


----------



## huskystafford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus8958*
> 
> A lot of people has reported that AMD graphics cards is having problems with 4K screens and flickering. And tests later was showing this is due the poor power sent from the graphics card through the ports so with low quality cables you could see flickering. This was solved using the high quality Samsung cable that came with the 4K screen.
> 
> I'm not saying this is your problem but it might be a thing you could try out and see if it helps. The UM95 has lower resolution that 4K screens but still not that far away. So it might be worth a try.


I use : Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB WindForce 3X OC

I did some testing. I put monitor on display port 1.2 and then i restarted my system. I use display port 1.2 for 2 days now and it did not have any flicker moments.


----------



## huskystafford

Possible fix for LG 34UM95 Display port 1.2 issue.

- I turn on display port 1.2
- I restarted computer with this setting
- I run 3th day without any break, that is 92 hours without any flickering moments.

We will see what happens in few days. I keep u updated if this works.


----------



## huskystafford

i had 2 flickering moments for half a second 4th day. Back on display port 1.1 which works normal.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just a heads up since I couldn't find this info anywhere in the internets.

This monitor will run off a 2011 MBA w/ Intel HD 3000 @ 50Hz (PAL) over Thunderbolt 1. As far I know, no one has tried this so far. Just set this up in this config in the meanwhile for my old man while I build him a new comp.


----------



## Someone09

Hey there,

I might be ordering either the 34UM95 or the 34UM65. Probably rather the 95 than the 65.









I know my questions are a bit off-topic but maybe you guys could help me anyway:
I also stumbled across the 29UM65. Is the only difference to the 34UM65 really just the size?
Does anyone know what the "normal sized" 2560x1440 version of the 34UM95 from LG would be?


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Thanks for your comments! My monitor looks similar to yours as far as backlight bleed is concerned. Probably not quite as bad except in the lower left corner like yours. I have hesitated to return to Newegg as well because they don't have any stock. Did LG let you do an advance replacement?


After 14 days, my advance replacement still has not shown up. I do have an email confirmation from LG with a PDF and return shipping label confirming the advance replacement. I called LG a few moments ago, and the representative looked into my request.

The representative returned a few moments later stating that an advance replacement service was not offered for this particular monitor. I offered to forward him the email with the attachment to the contrary, but he stated it would take a long time for the email to "get through the system." I asked what could be done at this point to deliver the replacement as promised, and he was unable to offer any other assistance. I certainly don't want to be without a monitor for an undermined amount of time while LG attempts to sort out their processes.

I still have a few more days, so I will be watching Newegg's inventory for availability so I can return this one for a replacement. Based on my experience dealing with LG's support, I would not recommend buying this monitor if you're concerned about backlight bleed and do not have an easy, customer friendly return policy with free return shipping.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I might be ordering either the 34UM95 or the 34UM65. Probably rather the 95 than the 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my questions are a bit off-topic but maybe you guys could help me anyway:
> I also stumbled across the 29UM65. Is the only difference to the 34UM65 really just the size?
> Does anyone know what the "normal sized" 2560x1440 version of the 34UM95 from LG would be?


27" is the normal sized.

For the 29" is 23" normal sized.

But before you go running away getting two extra 27" screens make sure the borders fits perfectly.

Also not 100% sure about the information and to lazy to google and confirm if I'm right. So do that if you like.


----------



## Someone09

No, I meant what would be the 27" version of the 34UM95.


----------



## SaLX

This is an interesting development from Philips:
Quote:


> Superior resolution is provided by the new 21:9 Panoramic Ultra Wide Screen, which delivers a resolution of 3440 x 1440 for heavy-duty multitasking and data applications. ..................In addition, with users showing an increased appetite for screen space. The screen size for this model isn't listed in the press release, *but we assume that will be a 34" sized model*.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> This is an interesting development from Philips:


if you're ok with waiting for it

AOC "announced" a 3440x1440 panel too, but in this day and age....who knows when you can actually BUY so called "released" products

Just got my counterbalance Ergotech stand










it's not rated for 34" panels (couldn't find anything that was), but was within it's weight limit. actually worked out decently well. tiny tiny tiny bit of sag at the base, but it's holding. had to torque down the tensioner bolts much much more than usual

I really wish they used the money from putting in speakers on this monitor to give a proper adjustable stand....but at least it has VESA holes


----------



## General Fumoffu

Does the 34UM95 has any issues with " AMD r9 " cards ? Because i'm actually hesitating clicking on the buy button


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Does the 34UM95 has any issues with " AMD r9 " cards ? Because i'm actually hesitating clicking on the buy button


I have tried my 34UM95 with two Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X cards. Neither card would work with DisplayPort 1.2 enabled in the monitor. Also, I occasionally notice a bit of tearing right now the center of the screen, but it is subtle and infrequent enough to not be a problem. I also get an error sometimes in Windows when waking the computer from sleep that there is a display port failure.

None of those things are too severe to warrant a particular complaint from me. I did order a 2nd 34UM95 from Newegg when I saw they were available this past Tuesday, and requested a refund on this one because of the backlight bleed. When the new one arrives, I'll keep it if it's better than this one, or else start the whole process over again.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I have tried my 34UM95 with two Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X cards. Neither card would work with DisplayPort 1.2 enabled in the monitor. Also, I occasionally notice a bit of tearing right now the center of the screen, but it is subtle and infrequent enough to not be a problem. I also get an error sometimes in Windows when waking the computer from sleep that there is a display port failure.


Hum that's quite troublesome, maybe it's because you have crossfire ? Well i'm buying it, if there is too many problems I will send it back or wait for the Nvidia 800 series .


----------



## Escovado

I'm still waiting for some kind of answer from AMD regarding my two 7990 cards (quad crossfire) not working with this monitor when crossfire is enabled.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Hum that's quite troublesome, maybe it's because you have crossfire ? Well i'm buying it, if there is too many problems I will send it back or wait for the Nvidia 800 series .


Wasn't related to crossfire as I was only using a single card when I got the monitor. The 2nd card was added since card performance dropped with the higher resolution. Tried both cards individually and the did the same thing.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> Hum that's quite troublesome, maybe it's because you have crossfire ? Well i'm buying it, if there is too many problems I will send it back or wait for the Nvidia 800 series .


It's not crossfire, it's the R9 290, same thing happened to me with one card.


----------



## Norrie

Hi guys

I am now on my second LG 34UM95-P I bought it to go with my trash can Mac Pro and PC.

The display is awesome for the audio editing / recording work I do but I think I may have a issue with the USB ports on the monitor and would like to ask a massive favour and see if anyone here could test something for me ?

My issue is that I have the display connected over thunder bolt to the Mac Pro and then I put a USB self powered drive or SSD in a enclosure connected to the USB 3 port.

I can then see the drive but can't use it it will actually crash my Mac Pro and I need to hot plug the drives to get the mac running again

I have spoken with Over Clockers who I have bought it form and they are having the same issue on PC

I can use it if I use a USB data + power cable and connect to 2 ports on the monitor then the drives work fine.

Spoke with LG t and they told me that there is no known issues doing what I describe ( i am now waiting to hear back from them again since this is the 3rd monitor I know of with this issue )

Has any one else ran into this problem or could perhaps please test it with a few USB 3 self powered drives?

I've tried Samsung evo SSD's in various enclosures OCZ vertex 460 drives in various enclosures , WD my passports , WD elements , oand a load of other various drives but all the same issue unless they are mains powered or I use the double cable.

Pen drives seem to work fine as do keyboard or mouse.

Would really appreciate if anyone else could test there ports with a few drives?

Thanks to all for any help.

Oh and for anyone interested in seeing the monitor in my setup it is here
https://www.facebook.com/Norrie.Christie.Drums/media_set?set=a.383906558416719.1073741832.100003921334468&type=1
ReplyQuote MultiREP+


----------



## 4K-HERO

I was hoping to make this monitor my center in an eyefinity setup. Just wondering if the monitor supports 3440x1080, and if it looks normal and not stretched out in that resolution. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

-also what is the difference between the um65 and um95


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norrie*
> 
> I can use it if I use a USB data + power cable and connect to 2 ports on the monitor then the drives work fine.


The monitor isn't supplying adequate power to the USB ports to power the drive. That's a common issue and is the reason they make the cables that you're referring to that use two USB ports. I wouldn't consider this a defect. To work around it, I'd get a powered USB3 hub and plug that into the monitor, and plug the drives into the hub.


----------



## Norrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> The monitor isn't supplying adequate power to the USB ports to power the drive. That's a common issue and is the reason they make the cables that you're referring to that use two USB ports. I wouldn't consider this a defect. To work around it, I'd get a powered USB3 hub and plug that into the monitor, and plug the drives into the hub.


I agree with what you are saying however on ever other device i own the drives all work fine and LG have also said that the drives I am using should work connected to the monitor without the need for added power.

When you think of the amount of power needed to run a SSD its very little and should be no need to make the drive powered


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> This is great news. If ill have issues, i can solve this without any pain of being without monitor or paying a lot for shipment. Good luck with your new monitor off course.


I received my replacement monitor today. As I mentioned in this post, since LG was unwilling or unable to fulfill the warranty commitment with an advance replacement, I ordered another monitor from Newegg when I saw stock was available, and requested an RMA for my original. Since I'm a Newegg Premier subscriber, I did not have to pay return shipping.

The replacement is *much* better in terms of backlight bleed. There's essentially no bleed in the bottom left. However, there is some bleed on the right and bottom side. It's more than I'd like, but I'd say it's within the barely tolerable range. I'm not expecting absolute perfection, but I think I can live with it. It kind of gets lost in the IPS glow when sitting at normal positions where the original monitor was quite obvious.

It also does have the same flicker with DisplayPort 1.2. I have another PC with an R7 265 GPU that I'm going to try out and see if it works properly with DP1.2 enabled.


----------



## General Fumoffu

Just ordered mine with a R9 280x not expecting much on games but i'm waiting for the 8xx series . Can't wait to receive it with all my other parts


----------



## Someone09

Just placed an order for a 34UM95.
Can´t wait to see what this baby can do. (Or can´t do.)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I received my replacement monitor today. As I mentioned in this post, since LG was unwilling or unable to fulfill the warranty commitment with an advance replacement, I ordered another monitor from Newegg when I saw stock was available, and requested an RMA for my original. Since I'm a Newegg Premier subscriber, I did not have to pay return shipping.
> 
> The replacement is *much* better in terms of backlight bleed. There's essentially no bleed in the bottom left. However, there is some bleed on the right and bottom side. It's more than I'd like, but I'd say it's within the barely tolerable range. I'm not expecting absolute perfection, but I think I can live with it. It kind of gets lost in the IPS glow when sitting at normal positions where the original monitor was quite obvious.
> 
> It also does have the same flicker with DisplayPort 1.2. I have another PC with an R7 265 GPU that I'm going to try out and see if it works properly with DP1.2 enabled.


That's unbelievable that they didn't offer advanced replacement. Many others claim to have gotten them. They must be getting an extremely high RMA rate on these, or you got a bad rep.

I would hope you don't have to pay return shipping for a faulty product, normal members can just request a prepaid label.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That's unbelievable that they didn't offer advanced replacement. Many others claim to have gotten them. They must be getting an extremely high RMA rate on these, or you got a bad rep.
> 
> I would hope you don't have to pay return shipping for a faulty product, normal members can just request a prepaid label.


They _offered_ an advanced replacement, they just failed to deliver on it. They didn't seem very clear on their own practices, having initially told me they'd need a credit card to do an advance replacement (which would have been fine) and after sending me to the billing department, telling me that a card wouldn't be necessary since they were shipping new inventory instead of refurbished inventory. That didn't really make sense to me, but large businesses rarely do.

I called LG a total of three times, and each time it was fairly disorganized. I don't know if that's just how they are or if the newness and relative lack of availability of this model is giving them trouble. If my two samples are any indication, I would not be surprised if this model didn't have a high RMA rate. It seems to be target to the prosumer market, but its manufacturing tolerances don't seem to hold up to the scrutiny that that audience would put it under.

If you're going to offer a monitor with hardware calibration that comes calibrated from the factory and has higher end options like Thunderbolt ports, you should expect that the audience buying such a monitor will care about things like backlight uniformity.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4K-HERO*
> 
> I was hoping to make this monitor my center in an eyefinity setup. Just wondering if the monitor supports 3440x1080, and if it looks normal and not stretched out in that resolution. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> -also what is the difference between the um65 and um95


Didn't see anyone answer this... 3440x1080 vs 3440x1440 is not remotely the same aspect ratio, of course it would look stretched. There's no realistic way of displaying that on this screen without big black bars or massive distortion/stretching.

The 34UM65 is 2560x1080, which is only 81 PPI which is the same as a 27" 1080p monitor. That's way too low of a PPI in my opinion... The 34UM95 has a 109 PPI.


----------



## ticotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> After 14 days, my advance replacement still has not shown up. I do have an email confirmation from LG with a PDF and return shipping label confirming the advance replacement. I called LG a few moments ago, and the representative looked into my request.
> 
> The representative returned a few moments later stating that an advance replacement service was not offered for this particular monitor. I offered to forward him the email with the attachment to the contrary, but he stated it would take a long time for the email to "get through the system." I asked what could be done at this point to deliver the replacement as promised, and he was unable to offer any other assistance. I certainly don't want to be without a monitor for an undermined amount of time while LG attempts to sort out their processes.
> 
> I still have a few more days, so I will be watching Newegg's inventory for availability so I can return this one for a replacement. Based on my experience dealing with LG's support, I would not recommend buying this monitor if you're concerned about backlight bleed and do not have an easy, customer friendly return policy with free return shipping.


My 34UM95 arrived on july 8 DOA. Se my postings in the Hardware news (trying to get it moved to this thread). I returned it to B&H. Hopefully it will not take long to get the replacement & it ok.
Did you ship it to Huntsville? I know where LG is located & I'm tempted to go by after work & talk to them.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticotoo*
> 
> My 34UM95 arrived on july 8 DOA. Se my postings in the Hardware news (trying to get it moved to this thread). I returned it to B&H. Hopefully it will not take long to get the replacement & it ok.
> Did you ship it to Huntsville? I know where LG is located & I'm tempted to go by after work & talk to them.


No, I returned it back to Newegg after LG failed to provide an advance replacement. The shipping label LG provided was to Canton, MI, though the "Ship To" name was LG Electronics Alabama.


----------



## Pe8er

My screen arrived yesterday. So far it's been perfect - no rattling, no missing screws, no backlight bleed, no flickering. Knock on wood, cross my fingers so it stays this way!!









Also: God this thing is beautiful!!


----------



## ticotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> No, I returned it back to Newegg after LG failed to provide an advance replacement. The shipping label LG provided was to Canton, MI, though the "Ship To" name was LG Electronics Alabama.


I stopped by LG after work. Its a huge warehouse with offices & a service training facility & LG service trucks. I talked with them & they said they use to do warranty service there, but now its shipped out of state. Anyway its interesting that is where the letter return address is located. I'm not sure if it isn't a port of entry warehouse since its next to the airport and I know we have the new extended 747's flying in from Asia.


----------



## Someone09

Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow.

Would be cool to have the weekend to play with/on it.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> My screen arrived yesterday. So far it's been perfect - no rattling, no missing screws, no backlight bleed, no flickering. Knock on wood, cross my fingers so it stays this way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: God this thing is beautiful!!


Would you mind looking at a solid black image, full screen, in a dark environment? If it truly does have no backlight bleed, I'd be interested to know the serial number to see if we could determine when it was produced. I saw someone on another forum mention there might be a recall on them due to the bleed.

And yes, bleeding aside, the monitor is gorgeous and I love the form factor. Don't see how I could ever go back.


----------



## NomadSoul

I'm noticing something odd with my 34UM65 4/2014 build date. When in _custom_ picture mode with super energy saver set to _Off_, should a fully black screen be present for several seconds, the display begins to dim itself until finally the backlight itself is turned off. I assume that's perhaps normal (good to know if it isn't though!), but that isn't the problem per se.

The problem is, if the what seems to be the automatic process of dimming / turning off the backlight for a pure black screen is 'interrupted' part of the way and the image resumes, it stays heavily dimmed. It gets stuck on a dim brightness. Adjusting the brightness up or down one mark restores the brightness to what it should be. Firmware bug or defective unit?

Unfortunately, this has been occurring in real world use. During movies or games that have a momentary fade to black for dramatic effect, or during credit sequences where one name is followed by a full black screen then another name and so on. Interestingly, the bug *doesn't* occur in cinema mode. Nor does it occur in custom mode when super energy saver is set to Low.

If some other 34UM65 owners are willing, I'd appreciate it if they could see if the issue exists on their own display. Here's how I reproduced the issue:

The issue can be reproduced reliably on my monitor by switching to the custom picture mode. Setting super energy saver to off. You'll want the brightness up to a high setting so you can see the change easily. Then putting up a pure black full screen that would trigger the display to begin turning off it's backlight in response to the black screen. A freeware program called 'Dead Pixel Buddy' can do this, or a custom made pure black image. From there, once a full screen black screen is up, wait 4-5 seconds exactly and exit out of the black screen just before the backlight turns itself off completely. The screen will appear unnaturally dim and inconsistent with existing brightness settings. Adjusting brightness up or down one setting then back will restore it just fine.


----------



## Murlocke

Well, I can officially say 4K and 16:9 are dead to me.

All these pictures are taken in the exact same standing location.

16x9 60 FOV:


21x9 60 FOV:


21x9 74 FOV:


21x9 90 FOV:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Would you mind looking at a solid black image, full screen, in a dark environment? If it truly does have no backlight bleed, I'd be interested to know the serial number to see if we could determine when it was produced. I saw someone on another forum mention there might be a recall on them due to the bleed.
> 
> And yes, bleeding aside, the monitor is gorgeous and I love the form factor. Don't see how I could ever go back.


They all have some form backlight bleed pretty sure, even the Prad video shows some light leakage.









Mine only has about a 1x1 inch of it about 2 inches from the left corner on the bottom. I've never noticed it even in dark games, but I can see if it I throw up a solid black screen and during dark loading screens and dark game menus. My rooms a tad darker than normal, and now that I've got my brightness where I like it, you'd have to know where it is and stare for it to see it even in dark games. This thing is pretty bright by default, I have mine set to 18 out of 100 to match my old display's brightness.

I'm 99.9% sure my bleed spot is caused by a tight screw or the bezel being too tight, because if you push on the bezel around the edge it does the same effect. Sadly, the screws are not accessible without prying the monitor apart. I think most people are seeing IPS glow, and there is quite a bit of that in darker games, but that happens on all IPS panels. Cameras oversaturate the IPS glow levels to obscene levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> However, there is some bleed on the right and bottom side. It's more than I'd like, but I'd say it's within the barely tolerable range. I'm not expecting absolute perfection, but I think I can live with it. It kind of gets lost in the IPS glow when sitting at normal positions where the original monitor was quite obvious.


What you said here is exactly how I would describe it on mine too. I am extremely picky and just knowing it's there bothers me _so much_, even if I only see it during times that don't really matter. I have 90 days to decide if I can live with it. Getting one with no bleeding seems nearly impossible, and I feel like this one is probably in the top 20% already...


----------



## antivanity

i currently have a 3 monitor setup, main is the UM95 and other 2 are 1200p 24" monitors. The problem im having is when windows 8.1 tells the monitors to go to sleep the UM95 seems to turn off fully and windows re-positions all of my programs on the main screen to one of my others. I have not found a solution yet... any clues ?


----------



## Pe8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Would you mind looking at a solid black image, full screen, in a dark environment? If it truly does have no backlight bleed, I'd be interested to know the serial number to see if we could determine when it was produced.


Come on, do you really think I wouldn't do that immediately upon turning it on, after reading all the horror stories over here?







As I said - I have no backlight bleed. So far. Aaaaaaaaaaand I have sacrificed at least 6 goats so that it doesn't happen in the future. There is the usual IPS glow, but it disappears depending on the view angle. Here's my serial number:



And a few screenshots:






By the way, I have a 4790K, 16GB RAM and a 780Ti Superclocked. With ultra settings and relatively low anti-aliasing, Crysis 3 is cruising at a stable 50 fps.


----------



## Someone09

So, my monitor arrived today and I am currently sitting in front of it.

So far, I love it. Looks gorgeous, no bothering light bleed and just works...so far.

If it just wasn´t that expensive...but oh well....


----------



## NomadSoul

What response time setting is everyone using with these?


----------



## Pocky4Th3Win

Has anyone tried the 34UM65 yet? Would love to hear feedback on how the lower res model performs since its a far cheaper option.


----------



## Someone09

Ok, after 24 hours of playing and working on the 34UM95 I gotta say, I freaking love it.

I have had a 3x1080 setup before and also tried out single 4k monitors and the "woah effect" wasn´t as good as with this baby.

IMO it looks much better than a TN 4k panel without having all those scaling issues and without the need to have like three Titan Blacks to power it.
I am actually surprised how well a single 780 Ti handles this thing. Never the less, I will be getting a second one.









Although the LG Split Screen thingy isn´t working as I was expecting it to, I am growing to love how it is. (Though it sometimes stops working when putting the computer to sleep.)

So yeah, assuming no issues arrise in the next 1.5 weeks, I am so going to keep it and 4k can kiss my a§§ for the next 2 years.


----------



## dsimms

I've got the 34um95 on backorder through B&H and have an HDMI question. I'm not a gamer. I'm a computer tech/web builder and I'll use this for production, mostly website, Photoshop, email and web surfing. I've got a Sony Flip laptop (SVF15N26CXB) with the Nvidea GeForce GT 735M and only HDMI video output. Since it's a lower powered video card and I don't have displayport or thunderbolt, I think I'm limited to 50hz refresh rate by the HDMI 1.2, which shouldn't be a problem. My concern is it supporting the 3440 X 1440 resolution. I hooked it up to a Samsung 28" 4K with 3840 X 2160 resolution at Best Buy and it ran that fine. Just not sure if the 21:9 format presents a resolution the card won't have.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsimms*
> 
> I've got the 34um95 on backorder through B&H and have an HDMI question. I'm not a gamer. I'm a computer tech/web builder and I'll use this for production, mostly website, Photoshop, email and web surfing. I've got a Sony Flip laptop (SVF15N26CXB) with the Nvidea GeForce GT 735M and only HDMI video output. Since it's a lower powered video card and I don't have displayport or thunderbolt, I think I'm limited to 50hz refresh rate by the HDMI 1.2, which shouldn't be a problem. My concern is it supporting the 3440 X 1440 resolution. I hooked it up to a Samsung 28" 4K with 3840 X 2160 resolution at Best Buy and it ran that fine. Just not sure if the 21:9 format presents a resolution the card won't have.


If you can set 3840x2160, you'll be able to set 3440x1440.


----------



## dahi

I setup an RMA for my 37 day old monitor. The problem is that for the second time the right half of the monitor freezes but the left half still works fine. I can even drag windows through the right half and end up on my third monitor on the right of that.

I wanted to share my RMA story so other know what to expect, at least for the short term. I tried to use the online chat, and after 15 minutes of waiting, I was told that I would have to call in for support. After an hour on hold, I used the email support while still on hold. After 1.5 hours, I was just about ready to hang up and to my surprise someone answered. Some cool dude down in Panama City, Panama. He went through a couple of things with me and ultimately decided on an RMA(like I was gonna accept anything else).

He took all my info and said I would be sent to the advanced replacement dept to take my credit card info. Another 15 minute wait and I finally get through to someone in Alabama. Another very nice lady. She says they don't have surplus stock so they would be sending me a new one. Wow! I was surprised. Thinking about it some more, I'm thinking they know there is a problem with the earlier monitors and they are just replacing them but not telling anybody about it. She told me that it would ship out of Texas and take 3-5 business days. The really strange thing is, she said I wouldn't need to use my credit card and she had already placed the order. So, I'm cautiously optimistic that I will get a new monitor in the next 3-5 days.

Once I get the new monitor I'll report back on what rev and build date is. So, if I get a new monitor, I will be very happy.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> He took all my info and said I would be sent to the advanced replacement dept to take my credit card info. Another 15 minute wait and I finally get through to someone in Alabama. Another very nice lady. She says they don't have surplus stock so they would be sending me a new one. Wow! I was surprised. Thinking about it some more, I'm thinking they know there is a problem with the earlier monitors and they are just replacing them but not telling anybody about it. She told me that it would ship out of Texas and take 3-5 business days. The really strange thing is, she said I wouldn't need to use my credit card and she had already placed the order. So, I'm cautiously optimistic that I will get a new monitor in the next 3-5 days.


That's exactly how my RMA attempt went. First spoke with tech support to determine the monitor needed replacing, then was sent to a billing department to provide credit card information for an advance replacement. Once that person answered the phone, they said they would have to ship a new monitor, and for some reason couldn't take a credit card for new inventory. She confirmed that it would be an advance replacement nevertheless and we ended the call.

A day or two later, I got an email with a letter stating that they would provide an advance replacement, as well as a return shipping label. I waited two weeks, but no replacement monitor showed up. I called LG back and was eventually told that they could not provide an advance replacement on this model.

Maybe they've got their process sorted out now, but I would recommend calling them every couple of days until you have a clear and consistent answer than your replacement has shipped.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> That's exactly how my RMA attempt went. First spoke with tech support to determine the monitor needed replacing, then was sent to a billing department to provide credit card information for an advance replacement. Once that person answered the phone, they said they would have to ship a new monitor, and for some reason couldn't take a credit card for new inventory. She confirmed that it would be an advance replacement nevertheless and we ended the call.
> 
> A day or two later, I got an email with a letter stating that they would provide an advance replacement, as well as a return shipping label. I waited two weeks, but no replacement monitor showed up. I called LG back and was eventually told that they could not provide an advance replacement on this model.
> 
> Maybe they've got their process sorted out now, but I would recommend calling them every couple of days until you have a clear and consistent answer than your replacement has shipped.


Which is exactly why I said I was cautiously optimistic









But I'm all in at this point since my 30 day window to return it to NewEgg passed







I will definitely email them in a couple of days to find out status. Calling would be a nightmare if I have to wait on hold for 1.5 hours again :O


----------



## nxtiak

Hi guys, I just ordered the UM95 a couple days ago from B&H Photo, hopefully it ships soon. Glad to hear people are receiving them recently.

I'm still curious on what stands people use with this monitor.
Earlier in the thread people suggest the Ergotron LX or MX.

Ergotron has a page specifically for the UM95 and they suggest the LX HD arm, that thing costs over $200, HD because it supports larger weight. http://www.ergotron.com/Support/QuickFinderbyDisplayModel/tabid/387/ManufacturerID/1050/ModelID/40638/CategotyID/5/Default.aspx

I've seen a YouTube video of someone with the MX, and looking at the MX, it can only adjust vertically 5".
The regular LX can go higher but the weight and size depth of the UM95 is very close to the LX's maximum.

Does anyone have an Ergotron LX with the UM95?

EDIT: Just found someone on another forum with the 34UM95 and Ergotron LX: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=83ffab74c901c165db6c57cef57b4f30&p=1040806114&postcount=610


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Hi guys, I just ordered the UM95 a couple days ago from B&H Photo, hopefully it ships soon. Glad to hear people are receiving them recently.
> 
> I'm still curious on what stands people use with this monitor.
> Earlier in the thread people suggest the Ergotron LX or MX.
> 
> Ergotron has a page specifically for the UM95 and they suggest the LX HD arm, that thing costs over $200, HD because it supports larger weight. http://www.ergotron.com/Support/QuickFinderbyDisplayModel/tabid/387/ManufacturerID/1050/ModelID/40638/CategotyID/5/Default.aspx
> 
> I've seen a YouTube video of someone with the MX, and looking at the MX, it can only adjust vertically 5".
> The regular LX can go higher but the weight and size depth of the UM95 is very close to the LX's maximum.
> 
> Does anyone have an Ergotron LX with the UM95?
> 
> EDIT: Just found someone on another forum with the 34UM95 and Ergotron LX: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?s=83ffab74c901c165db6c57cef57b4f30&p=1040806114&postcount=610


I have both the MX and LX dual(plus extension). The MX is much nicer looking than the LX, though both are amazing. I haven't felt restricted at all with the MX and the 34UM95, nor have I worried about the weight. I use the LX for a 24" and another 21" on top of the 24". You can't go wrong either way really.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I just placed an order at Newegg. But I just noticed the model number was 34UM95-P. Is there any difference between 34UM95-P and 34UM95?


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> I just placed an order at Newegg. But I just noticed the model number was 34UM95-P. Is there any difference between 34UM95-P and 34UM95?


There's several model numbers, the 34UM95-P is the latest model.


----------



## dsimms

I'm thinking the same thing. A lot of suppliers have stopped carrying this model, but carry the 34um65, probably due to the high number of RMAs. The backorder issue with the remaining suppliers (B&H, Adorama, etc) is probably while LG has been holding/modifying the old pipeline models and preparing the new ones, possibly the -P models. Hopefully the end result will be new orders won't have some of the backlight, flicker, or half screen issues and current owners will get replacements. LG isn't being transparent about their issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Thinking about it some more, I'm thinking they know there is a problem with the earlier monitors and they are just replacing them but not telling anybody about it. She told me that it would ship out of Texas and take 3-5 business days. The really strange thing is, she said I wouldn't need to use my credit card and she had already placed the order. So, I'm cautiously optimistic that I will get a new monitor in the next 3-5 days.
> 
> Once I get the new monitor I'll report back on what rev and build date is. So, if I get a new monitor, I will be very happy.


----------



## Escovado

The 34UM95-P is just the full model number. I bought one when they first hit the stores and "34UM95-P " was on the box.


----------



## dahi

My first attempt at a background for this monitor. There aren't very many out there for this resolution so I made my own.

3440x1440-dragon-full.png 3158k .png file


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> My first attempt at a background for this monitor. There aren't very many out there for this resolution so I made my own.
> 
> 3440x1440-dragon-full.png 3158k .png file


Yeah man, it's my first world problem at the moment.

I'm just using 1440p/4K wallpapers cropped.


----------



## SaLX

Seems the AOC is going to be substantially cheaper than the LG. I'm also seeing prices dropping on the LG 34UM95 too.

I wonder how they are making such a price cut possible given it's the same screen.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Which is exactly why I said I was cautiously optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm all in at this point since my 30 day window to return it to NewEgg passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely email them in a couple of days to find out status. Calling would be a nightmare if I have to wait on hold for 1.5 hours again :O


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Which is exactly why I said I was cautiously optimistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm all in at this point since my 30 day window to return it to NewEgg passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely email them in a couple of days to find out status. Calling would be a nightmare if I have to wait on hold for 1.5 hours again :O


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> That's exactly how my RMA attempt went. First spoke with tech support to determine the monitor needed replacing, then was sent to a billing department to provide credit card information for an advance replacement. Once that person answered the phone, they said they would have to ship a new monitor, and for some reason couldn't take a credit card for new inventory. She confirmed that it would be an advance replacement nevertheless and we ended the call.
> 
> A day or two later, I got an email with a letter stating that they would provide an advance replacement, as well as a return shipping label. I waited two weeks, but no replacement monitor showed up. I called LG back and was eventually told that they could not provide an advance replacement on this model.
> 
> Maybe they've got their process sorted out now, but I would recommend calling them every couple of days until you have a clear and consistent answer than your replacement has shipped.


Update: They don't have any "new or old stock" so they want to refund my money. At this point, I am spooked that something is seriously wrong with these monitors and I reluctantly plan to take the refund and wait and see how everything pans out. I specifically asked them if their was a known issue,. Of course, they just told me that they send all new monitors to dealers first. So yeah, as much as I love my monitor, I am going to get a full refund directly from LG(which is really weird!) and wait for competitors and see who has the best monitor at that time.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Update: They don't have any "new or old stock" so they want to refund my money. At this point, I am spooked that something is seriously wrong with these monitors and I reluctantly plan to take the refund and wait and see how everything pans out. I specifically asked them if their was a known issue,. Of course, they just told me that they send all new monitors to dealers first. So yeah, as much as I love my monitor, I am going to get a full refund directly from LG(which is really weird!) and wait for competitors and see who has the best monitor at that time.


Sorry to hear, but don't blame you. While the backlight bleeding on my 2nd monitor isn't as bad as the first, the 'split screen tearing' is more noticeable and happens more frequently. With the first monitor, it happened so rarely that it wasn't really worth mentioning. With this one, it happens more often and seems to be more exaggerated.

The effect is as if there are actually two controllers inside the display, the output is being split between them, and they're getting out of sync. For all I know, that may be close to the truth.

I'm so disappointed these monitors are having such problems, as the form factor is sublime. I'm hooked on the resolution and aspect ratio for sure.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Sorry to hear, but don't blame you. While the backlight bleeding on my 2nd monitor isn't as bad as the first, the 'split screen tearing' is more noticeable and happens more frequently. With the first monitor, it happened so rarely that it wasn't really worth mentioning. With this one, it happens more often and seems to be more exaggerated.
> 
> The effect is as if there are actually two controllers inside the display, the output is being split between them, and they're getting out of sync. For all I know, that may be close to the truth.
> 
> I'm so disappointed these monitors are having such problems, as the form factor is sublime. I'm hooked on the resolution and aspect ratio for sure.


I have seen a glitch on a couple of occasions when the monitor got out of sync with the video feed on power up or waking up from sleep. The bad pixels on the screen revealed a split down the center. Since the screen is a oddball size, I wouldn't be surprised if they are using two controllers to drive the monitor. IIRC, that's how the current crop of 4k monitors are wired up.


----------



## johnnystuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Seems the AOC is going to be substantially cheaper than the LG. I'm also seeing prices dropping on the LG 34UM95 too.
> 
> I wonder how they are making such a price cut possible given it's the same screen.


No thunderbolt, no hardware calibration and maybe few other smaller things like worse speakers. But the stand looks way better than the LG's, and the monitor itself looks better overall imho. Not counting the pivot option which is kinda meh on a beast this large but for some professional use maybe it's pretty cool (no idea just guessing who can need it). Then being first and with no direct competitors LG surely pumped the price a bit so now it will drop fast.


----------



## Marcus8958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnystuff*
> 
> No thunderbolt, no hardware calibration and maybe few other smaller things like worse speakers. But the stand looks way better than the LG's, and the monitor itself looks better overall imho. Not counting the pivot option which is kinda meh on a beast this large but for some professional use maybe it's pretty cool (no idea just guessing who can need it). Then being first and with no direct competitors LG surely pumped the price a bit so now it will drop fast.


Thunderbolt is something the majority of the users can live without.
Hardware calibration sure is nice. But for half the money it is something you can skip.
Speakers on monitors is close to useless. Just buy a cheap pair of £5 ones from ebay and duct tape it to the back of your screen.

But the price tag on the monitor is in the perfect range. Very competitive with the poorly made 4k screens and with the better 27" 2560x1440 panels.


----------



## johnnystuff

It's not half the money but for sure both those things are something I can skip. Saying the speakers I meant minor little things, I don't know exactly what (well, other than the speakers). And the LG at this moment is not priced correctly obviously since it's out there all alone and super attractive. Come september when the AOC is out and I'd expect it to drop till about 600-650£ and I talk in pounds just to compare it to the 500 of the AOC. Dunno in $, but in € I can pay the LG 900 now (about 700£), already 100+ less than 1 month ago.


----------



## SaLX

Any idea how much the Dell 34" screen will be retailing at?


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> I have both the MX and LX dual(plus extension). The MX is much nicer looking than the LX, though both are amazing. I haven't felt restricted at all with the MX and the 34UM95, nor have I worried about the weight. I use the LX for a 24" and another 21" on top of the 24". You can't go wrong either way really.


Thanks, I received the LX (tall mount) last weekend and I like it a lot for my Dell 24". Now if BH Photo would ship my 34UM95...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hey all,

Really looking at the 34um95 but massdrop just put up an lg 34um94 for $899. It says it's a preorder and it's coming in August, and that it's the 'pro-line' of the 'consumer' -95 model. The specs look exactly the same, but I dont know if you guys have seen anything about the -94 model as opposed to the 95. All help is appreciated! I'm mainly looking for one for CAD and gaming.

Thanks.


----------



## gdmaddog

Anyone else booting to a black screen after installing the LG software (34UM95)? It complains endlessly if I plug in the USB hub on this thing, and if I do install the drivers and software, on next reboot, I get a solid black screen and no response from the KB. Booting in Safe Mode and reverting to prior to the install fixes it.


----------



## dahi

This is what it looks like when one half of your screen stops working...

photo.JPG 2757k .JPG file


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> Update: They don't have any "new or old stock" so they want to refund my money. At this point, I am spooked that something is seriously wrong with these monitors and I reluctantly plan to take the refund and wait and see how everything pans out. I specifically asked them if their was a known issue,. Of course, they just told me that they send all new monitors to dealers first. So yeah, as much as I love my monitor, I am going to get a full refund directly from LG(which is really weird!) and wait for competitors and see who has the best monitor at that time.


Your experience seems very unusual indeed.

I have the LG 34UM95 and have no problems with it at all.

Btw just because you've had a bad experience does not mean LG is bad. LG is one of the leading electronics firms in the world. Things can go wrong with any other electronics company.


----------



## crazyg0od33

How tough would it be to drive the 95 with a single 780ti? Eventually I'll add another but for now I just want to be able to play some games with decent frame and quality


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> How tough would it be to drive the 95 with a single 780ti? Eventually I'll add another but for now I just want to be able to play some games with decent frame and quality


This monitor is very light to run. It shouldn't be too much of a problem but of course there is game where you can't run on max setting.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetalCase*
> 
> This monitor is very light to run. It shouldn't be too much of a problem but of course there is game where you can't run on max setting.


awesome thanks!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> How tough would it be to drive the 95 with a single 780ti? Eventually I'll add another but for now I just want to be able to play some games with decent frame and quality


Until a week ago I was running it with a single 780 Ti and I was really surprised how well everything ran. Especially when comparing it to 4k.


----------



## buffnerd

Would a 770 sli be worth running on this or should I just ditch the 770 in favor of the 780 6gb?
I see a few games using up the 3gb and a minor future proof would be nice.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffnerd*
> 
> Would a 770 sli be worth running on this or should I just ditch the 770 in favor of the 780 6gb?
> I see a few games using up the 3gb and a minor future proof would be nice.


Unless you're willing to OC the crap out of your 770 SLI, i would go with 780 SLI if i were you. I OC'ed my 2GB 770's to match 780 SLI performance, so i can wait on Maxwell to arrive and upgrade to 880's. At 1372Mhz+, they perform really well at this resolution. Much better than i expected...


----------



## buffnerd

Perfect. Just what I needed to know.

Looks like 780 6gb will be on the horizon, pending the 800 series.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm excited for what seems like the refresh of this monitor coming out at the end of august. MSRP is $999, meaning I can finally get it cheaper than $1000 at a store of my choosing!!


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm excited for what seems like the refresh of this monitor coming out at the end of august. MSRP is $999, meaning I can finally get it cheaper than $1000 at a store of my choosing!!


I'm impatiently waiting for B&H Photo.... I ordered when it was on sale for $899, free ship, no tax for me.
Mine missed the July 25th shipment, now waiting for the August 25th.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah - I'll grab it if I see it at $899 again


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Unless you're willing to OC the crap out of your 770 SLI, i would go with 780 SLI if i were you. I OC'ed my 2GB 770's to match 780 SLI performance, so i can wait on Maxwell to arrive and upgrade to 880's. At 1372Mhz+, they perform really well at this resolution. Much better than i expected...


What benchmark program is that? I don't recognize it.


----------



## packetlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm excited for what seems like the refresh of this monitor coming out at the end of august. MSRP is $999, meaning I can finally get it cheaper than $1000 at a store of my choosing!!


Has Tom's reviewed the refresh here? I don't recall that the original had a VESA mount?


----------



## crazyg0od33

The original had a Vesa mount.

Edit - unless that was just the very first wave of the refresh and that's why the monitors are sold out and so expensive... :/


----------



## Escovado

I have one from the first batches released in the USA and I'm using the VESA mount.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> What benchmark program is that? I don't recognize it.


Sleeping dogs... The game.


----------



## exyia

got my i1 display pro to try the whole color calibration thing with the hardware LUT - never messed with monitor calibration before, but given the feature and price of this monitor, I believed those who said it was worth doing and thought I'd give it a shot

I'm VERY happy with the results. definitely recommend it to others - part of the $1k price tag is the hardware LUT, everyone should really take advantage of it. any/all the default color profiles were way oversaturated on greens and it was a headache trying to get it right. made a lot of Skyrim ENB's look weird


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got my i1 display pro to try the whole color calibration thing with the hardware LUT - never messed with monitor calibration before, but given the feature and price of this monitor, I believed those who said it was worth doing and thought I'd give it a shot
> 
> I'm VERY happy with the results. definitely recommend it to others - part of the $1k price tag is the hardware LUT, everyone should really take advantage of it. any/all the default color profiles were way oversaturated on greens and it was a headache trying to get it right. made a lot of Skyrim ENB's look weird


Know any other more price friendly calibration units that work with this LG's built in ability?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Know any other more price friendly calibration units that work with this LG's built in ability?


none that were recommended enough (I googled extensively)

it was a tough pill to swallow (the price), but it's worth it. such a great piece of mind knowing that my monitor is guaranteeing proper color accuracy no matter what


----------



## ryanrenolds08

So I got my 34um65 a few days ago and I am blown away. I wanted to get an ROG Swift but with the mixed reviews/results coupled with the fact that I wanted to go larger than 27 meant I had to look elsewhere. I was skeptical after reading lots of users having backlight bleed issues...

I am pleased to say I am simply BLOWN away by this panel. I am even trying to find backlight bleed and I cant. The colors are vibrant, the monitor itself is gorgeous and this thing is HUGE. The added screen realestate is very nice in Diablo 3 (full screen picture mode) and BF4 among others. I was petrified to go from a 120hz monitor back to 60 but this panel doesn't dissapoint. I do notice a little less "fluidity" especially in fast paced games but nothing that has hurt my K/D ratio.









Overall, I am very pleased I purchased this monitor and would recommend it. I am a proud owner


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I am even trying to find backlight bleed and I cant.


You actually throwing up a solid black screen?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You actually throwing up a solid black screen?


Yes sir. There _may_ be about an 1/8 of an inch in the upper right hand side that goes down an inch or two but thats it. The blacks are black...guess I lucked out.









Aren't the 65 and 65-P less prone to backlight bleed? Seemed like the 95 was hit or miss whether it was bad? I wanted to go with a 95 but on games that don't scale I would rather have 1080p height and just scale it down to a 27" 19x10 (for all intensive purposes).


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> Yes sir. There _may_ be about an 1/8 of an inch in the upper right hand side that goes down an inch or two but thats it. The blacks are black...guess I lucked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the 65 and 65-P less prone to backlight bleed? Seemed like the 95 was hit or miss whether it was bad? I wanted to go with a 95 but on games that don't scale I would rather have 1080p height and just scale it down to a 27" 19x10 (for all intensive purposes).


I have to let my eyes adjust, but there is definitely some bleed towards the bottom corners (not directly in the corners, but along the bottom) and some along the top of the panel. It's hard to see while gaming, but if I stare for it I can see it in very dark scenes. IPS glow masks it almost 100%, I assume you are moving your head to be directly in front of the corners when looking for the bleed?

I've been on the fence about exchanging, mine seems better than most still, but when you drop a grand on a monitor and it's "possible" to get one without any bleed whatsoever, it's tempting. The test I use (f11 to full screen): http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1

Lean back in your chair as far as you can (3-4ft away) and stare for a good 30s. If you still see none, try turning the lights off and blocking all ambient light.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I have to let my eyes adjust and it has to be a solid black screen (only cursor), but there is definitely some bleed in the bottom corners and some in the top corner. It's hard to see while gaming, but if I stare for it I can see it in very dark scenes. IPS glow masks it almost 100%, I assume you are moving your head to be directly in front of the corners when looking for the bleed?
> 
> I've been on the fence about exchanging, mine seems better than most still, but when you drop a grand on a monitor and it's "possible" to get one without any bleed whatsoever, it's tempting.
> 
> The test I use (f11 t o full screen):
> http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php?p=1


That is one of the tests I have used. Like I said, I think I lucked out. Yes, I get right in front of it....to the point that I probably looked rediculous trying to find bleed. There might be just a LITTLE bit (couple mm x 1 inch) in the upper right hand corner but nothing else bleeding through anywhere.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Lean back in your chair as far as you can (3-4ft away) and stare for a good 30s. If you still see none, try turning the lights off and blocking all ambient light.


Done this too. Nothing...I mean NOTHING coming through. Another test is running around in the tunnels of Fallout 3, with backlight bleed those textures will go shiny or not show up at all and the tunnels look fabulous on this panel. It is a 65-P, don't know if that makes a difference but it is a panel made very recently.


----------



## crazyg0od33

guys - why can't the guy just enjoy his monitor. Holy crap lol.

This is like when people jumped on me for saying my 780Ti can max my games out at 1080p.

Yeah, I get that something like that is normal, but not what I'm used to, so it's nice.

This guy doesn't have backlight bleed that he can see - end of story.

yeesh

/endrant


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> guys - why can't the guy just enjoy his monitor. Holy crap lol.
> 
> This is like when people jumped on me for saying my 780Ti can max my games out at 1080p.
> 
> Yeah, I get that something like that is normal, but not what I'm used to, so it's nice.
> 
> This guy doesn't have backlight bleed that he can see - end of story.
> 
> yeesh
> 
> /endrant


they jelly, he got a good panel, they didn't. IPS is so hit and miss its a wonder anyone likes it


----------



## Niko357

Hey guys, so what is the best calibrator out there to use with this monitor? I heard Colormunki is better for calibrating the blacks and the Spyder4 gives you a wash out contrast. Still not sure which brand to go though. So Spyder4 Pro or Colormunki Display? Thanks


----------



## WhiteRice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Really looking at the 34um95 but massdrop just put up an lg 34um94 for $899. It says it's a preorder and it's coming in August, and that it's the 'pro-line' of the 'consumer' -95 model. The specs look exactly the same, but I dont know if you guys have seen anything about the -94 model as opposed to the 95. All help is appreciated! I'm mainly looking for one for CAD and gaming.
> 
> Thanks.


The 34UM94 has a 3-year warranty while it's just 1 year for the consumer model.

Also the drop has gotten to the max discount: $850

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lg-34um94-ultrawide-monitor?mode=guest_open


----------



## rubencarmona

Dear Niko357

Be aware that if you calibrate your screen you will get a lower contrast. When you calibrate your display, you want to have a view of what is coming out on the output. And a print has a lower contrast than a monitor, so it's normal that you will get what you call a "washed out" contrast.

I calibrate with a Spyder4Pro and have no problems getting things matched...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteRice*
> 
> The 34UM94 has a 3-year warranty while it's just 1 year for the consumer model.
> 
> Also the drop has gotten to the max discount: $850
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lg-34um94-ultrawide-monitor?mode=guest_open


wow thanks! I'll have to really consider jumping in on the drop now!


----------



## Niko357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubencarmona*
> 
> Dear Niko357
> 
> Be aware that if you calibrate your screen you will get a lower contrast. When you calibrate your display, you want to have a view of what is coming out on the output. And a print has a lower contrast than a monitor, so it's normal that you will get what you call a "washed out" contrast.
> 
> I calibrate with a Spyder4Pro and have no problems getting things matched...


Hey thanks. What you said made sense. Are you using the built in software in the LG or the spyder software when you calibrate the monitor? Thanks again.


----------



## dsimms

Anyone receive the 34UM94 that could compare it to the 34UM95? Looks like the 94s are shipping, although also backordered. They look close - the differences I found were a black bezel, no factory calibration and a 3 year warranty on the 94. I've got a 95 back ordered thru B&H which is supposed to ship at the end of this month (August), but might switch the order to a 94 based on the 3 year warranty. I'll bet LG made it 3 years based on the number of returns on the early 95s.


----------



## crazyg0od33

So I just want to confirm. Even with a MacBook pro retina display laptop, I can just plug in a displayport or HDMI and have it full-screen? Even with the Nvidia 750m card inside?


----------



## jake51

Hi
New member here








I have ordered the UM65 today
But now I'm having second thoughts
What about the black level, is it good enough for gaming?
Outlast is an extremely dark game, and it looks good on my Benq GL2750
Have any of you played Outlast on the LG, and if so how did it look?
Thanks
Jakob


----------



## Exiym

Hello All-

New to the forums as a brand new build and 34UM95 owner. Have to say that this is by far the best monitor I've personally used.

I too however have some Yellowish tinge in the bottom left and top left corners, as well as some on the bottom right.

My question is- has anyone here recieved an advanced replacement from LG when making a claim? I'm looking into this and want to hear people's experiences. Thanks!

P.S. Here's an ARMA 3 screenshot for anyone interested- this game looks incredible on Ultra @ 3440x1440.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exiym*
> 
> Hello All-
> 
> New to the forums as a brand new build and 34UM95 owner. Have to say that this is by far the best monitor I've personally used.
> 
> I too however have some Yellowish tinge in the bottom left and top left corners, as well as some on the bottom right.
> 
> My question is- has anyone here recieved an advanced replacement from LG when making a claim? I'm looking into this and want to hear people's experiences. Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Here's an ARMA 3 screenshot for anyone interested- this game looks incredible on Ultra @ 3440x1440.


They are not doing advance replacement right now, only buybacks.

And on that note, I did sign up for the buyback, but changed my mind at the last minute and decided to hold onto the monitor for now. I love my monitor and I would hate to be without it, so I will wait until I can either RMA or do the buyback later.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just joined the drop for the 34UM94!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> They are not doing advance replacement right now, only buybacks.
> 
> And on that note, I did sign up for the buyback, but changed my mind at the last minute and decided to hold onto the monitor for now. I love my monitor and I would hate to be without it, so I will wait until I can either RMA or do the buyback later.


So if you have a problem they just straight buy the monitor back from you? The main reason I don't want to use Massdrop is "no refunds". I'm rebating returning mine to Costco and using Massdrop to save $200.


----------



## dahi

That's correct, they will straight up buy the monitor back. At least that is how it worked for me. As of yesterday, they say they don't have any used or new stock at all. All new stock goes to stores.


----------



## Talfrey

I am considering pulling the trigger on the Group Buy.

Is there any reason I shouldn't? :|


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talfrey*
> 
> I am considering pulling the trigger on the Group Buy.
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't? :|


Staring at the one I have now, I feel it was worth it even at $1050 + 1 year warranty. At $850 + 3 year warranty, it's a steal as long as you don't get one with major backlight issues. It's been awhile since a monitor has made my jaw drop, and i've seen a lot of monitors. My only major problem with the monitor is the black levels aren't nearly as good as the local dimming VA panel next to it... but can't really expect it to be. Everything else is better on this though. They are the best black levels i've seen on a IPS display.

P.S. Get a better stand.


----------



## jchon930

i'm afraid to buy this monitor because of such a high res... i'm assuming this monitor is going to put a gtx 780 on its knees even at medium settings?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> i'm afraid to buy this monitor because of such a high res... i'm assuming this monitor is going to put a gtx 780 on its knees even at medium settings?


Not medium settings... A highly OC'ed 780 should be fine at Medium settings, and it also depends on the type of games you play. A game like dirt3 would run at maximum settings, but a game like crysis 3 would run at the lowest settings to achieve playable framerates


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not medium settings... A highly OC'ed 780 should be fine at Medium settings, and it also depends on the type of games you play. A game like dirt3 would run at maximum settings, but a game like crysis 3 would run at the lowest settings to achieve playable framerates


We can also choose to run games at 1440p correct? It just will have black bars on the sides?

I'm not too concerned about the majority of games I play but for the few that may be taxing I'll just run at 1440p


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not medium settings... A highly OC'ed 780 should be fine at Medium settings, and it also depends on the type of games you play. A game like dirt3 would run at maximum settings, but a game like crysis 3 would run at the lowest settings to achieve playable framerates


yea, thats what i was thinking. I just got this 780 too...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> We can also choose to run games at 1440p correct? It just will have black bars on the sides?
> 
> I'm not too concerned about the majority of games I play but for the few that may be taxing I'll just run at 1440p


You will never want to go back to 16:9 after seeing 21:9. I'm 100% sure you'd rather turn down settings, it's like going back to 4:3.

My 780Ti manages the resolution just fine, the 780 will have to turn some stuff down though. AA is not very important at this PPI, worse case you turn it off and get a pretty big boost.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not medium settings... A highly OC'ed 780 should be fine at Medium settings, and it also depends on the type of games you play. A game like dirt3 would run at maximum settings, but a game like crysis 3 would run at the lowest settings to achieve playable framerates
> 
> 
> 
> yea, thats what i was thinking. I just got this 780 too...
Click to expand...

Well, if you get another one for SLI later down the road, you'll be very VERY happy at max settings in almost all games.


----------



## johnnystuff

Has anyone tried to fix the bleeding issue by debezeling the beast before or instead of trying the RMA russian roulette thingy? It looks pretty evident it's an assembly issue to me but I can't figure out if the panel has been actually twisted by the mounting (and thus kinda damaged) or it's just too heavily compressed into the bezel for some weird design choice. Btw, is there any warranty sticker on the bezel?


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnystuff*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fix the bleeding issue by debezeling the beast before or instead of trying the RMA russian roulette thingy? It looks pretty evident it's an assembly issue to me but I can't figure out if the panel has been actually twisted by the mounting (and thus kinda damaged) or it's just too heavily compressed into the bezel for some weird design choice. Btw, is there any warranty sticker on the bezel?


Someone from Overclockers.co.uk tried fix the Backlight Bleed on the buttom of the monitor and it works.

Link: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18565786&page=84



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well, in case this might be useful to anyone, I was able to fix all the bleeding myself.

I used a thin piece of cardboard to "massage" space between the panel and the frame on the sides , applying very slight pressure bending inwards and outwards and that has gotten rid of the side bleeds.

The bottom bleeds were caused by the bottom plastic piece slotting into the main frame creating extra pressure points.

I've detached the piece from left and right slightly and put it back in making sure it does not fully "click" back into slots.

The whole procedure took around 15 minutes and was unintrusive.

It's been a week now, the bleed has not come back which makes me think that the fix is permanent.


----------



## johnnystuff

Wow perfect! Not even a complete debezeling. Well not even partial, just some loosening near the hot spots.

I couldn't believe LG all of a sudden wasn't able anymore to produce the best panels in the world but someone down there in the design department lost his job I guess.


----------



## SaLX

So all the RMA's have basically involved some guy in the service centre mindlessly poking at a bit of cardboard against your screen; and in turn, reshipped back to you without breaking a sweat?

Sweet.

I'm waiting for the Dell.


----------



## crazyg0od33

apparently this new line of 95's and 94's have fixed this backlight issue, but we'll see when they come in


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> apparently this new line of 95's and 94's have fixed this backlight issue, but we'll see when they come in


@crazy - I've read many posts saying this and that has been fixed, yet new and very recent posts here and on other forums describe the same problems with new buys the same as the early adopters had.

LG are clearly surging up in the electronics world with a lot of quality stuff. They _used_ to be the byword for crap (and remember Samsung were regarded as crap too at one point), however their QC and customer service looks like .. er crap.

Am I wrong in thinking this?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have no idea - don't have my monitor yet. I can't really give my opinion and then say it's right, but I haven't had to RMA with LG. But I have one of their Cinema3D TV's and I love it - and I see a lot of reviews saying these monitors are great. So we'll see when mine comes in, but I can't say you're either wrong or right - just that I am excited to get mine either way.

And by new line I mean the one's that all of the stores are saying will ship late august and are up for preorder - I don't think any of the recent posts are those ones yet


----------



## Someone09

So, I have been using this monitor for about a month now I think. And I still love it. I mean, the high price still hurts a bit...but oh well...

Anyway, I have a bit of backlight bleed but the only time I notice it is on the BF4 loading screen...so yeah...doesn´t bother me.

But I also had some flickering and sometimes black screens (possibly signal loss issue) which mostly happened after waking up the computer/monitor or logging into windows and usually only lasted for half a second or something so it didn´t bother me that much either.
One week ago I connected the monitor via a new ("premium") Display Port cable and so far I havn´t noticed any flickering or black screens.

Now I love it even more.









Just thought I´d leave that info here.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> So, I have been using this monitor for about a month now I think. And I still love it. I mean, the high price still hurts a bit...but oh well...
> 
> Anyway, I have a bit of backlight bleed but the only time I notice it is on the BF4 loading screen...so yeah...doesn´t bother me.
> 
> But I also had some flickering and sometimes black screens (possibly signal loss issue) which mostly happened after waking up the computer/monitor or logging into windows and usually only lasted for half a second or something so it didn´t bother me that much either.
> One week ago I connected the monitor via a new ("premium") Display Port cable and so far I havn´t noticed any flickering or black screens.
> 
> Now I love it even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I´d leave that info here.


I've also seen the connectivity between the monitor and the computer get messed up a bit when after waking up the system. I don't have any backlight bleed, just a bit of IPS glow. I'm still waiting (probably in vain) for a driver fix from AMD so I can run quad crossfire again. I'm still very happy with this monitor as well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Is there anywhere to find some good wallpapers for this resolution? I've know found a couple but may be looking in the wrong place...


----------



## Someone09

Not many, no.

I just use 4k wallpapers and crop them if possible.


----------



## rubencarmona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko357*
> 
> Hey thanks. What you said made sense. Are you using the built in software in the LG or the spyder software when you calibrate the monitor? Thanks again.


I use the spyder software. But because my monitor can't do hardware-calibration. If yours can, than use the LG software.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is there anywhere that'll let you rent a calibration kit? Not really looking to BUY one and I don't exactly know what to do with one anyway...


----------



## eladrion

LG ACB8300 cost 40 euro and its only for lg monitors with true color software


----------



## crazyg0od33

It works well? I've kind of heard that calibration, while good for prints and editing and stuff, isn't the best for games as the colors come off less vibrant after calibration. Would you guys outright recommend calibration if the majority of what I do Is game, movies (blu ray) Internet browsing, and 3D CAD modeling?


----------



## eladrion

One owner of 34um95 made a review and compare i1 display with the lg one ...write on youtubeLG ACB8300 and you will see it..


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Can anyone else never see themselves playing on a 16:9 monitor again? This aspect ratio is absolutely phenomenal for gaming.


----------



## Someone09

I personally would go as far as saying that I don´t see any reason to go back to a surround setup.


----------



## mrgamer81

Hi, i want to buy this monitor(lg 34um95)How is the input lag on this one? I have 290x crossfire, do u think it will run ok?


----------



## nxtiak

My 34UM95 JUST shipped today from B&H Photo!!!!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Hi, i want to buy this monitor(lg 34um95)How is the input lag on this one?


I havn´t noticed any input lag. But on the other hand, I have never noticed it anyway...so I might not be the right one to answer that question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> I have 290x crossfire, do u think it will run ok?


I´d say 290x crossfire or 780 Ti SLI is the swee spot for this monitor.


----------



## mrgamer81

ok, thanks


----------



## Squirrely

As everyone else has said in this thread: This monitor is amazing. If you're on the edge about getting it...just do it!

I've had it since it's release date in the US as I managed to pick one up at $999 when Newegg had them in stock for the first time.

On to the reasoning for my post...I have noticed two very strange problems with it and I am not sure if anyone else has had them.

Very rarely I've had vertical tearing right in the middle of the screen. After looking around a bit it seems that someone else had the problem as well. Is there a known solution? It happens quite rarely and it doesn't bother me too much but it would be nice to fix it.

Another issue which I can't find any other reports on is the screen making a loud pop randomly. I think it could be the speakers but I am not sure as it has only happened to me twice. Has anyone else heard your monitor do it?

(More questions!) I have seen people suggest getting a "Premium" Displayport cable to go with this monitor. I am currently just using a normal one. What would change if I would order one?

I have thought about RMA'ing the panel but I just do not wish to. Simply put I do not want to play the _RMA Russian Roulette_ game, haha. Besides those two quirks (which I believe are just something software related) the panel is pristine!

Thanks!


----------



## Zeddakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> My 34UM95 JUST shipped today from B&H Photo!!!!


When did you order your's? I'm just trying to get a feel for how much longer of a wait I might have. Thanks!


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeddakis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> My 34UM95 JUST shipped today from B&H Photo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When did you order your's? I'm just trying to get a feel for how much longer of a wait I might have. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I ordered July 15, missed the July 25 shipment. My order said August 25, but shipped today the 12th.


----------



## Zeddakis

Awesome! I ordered my on July 19th, so hopefully I am getting close. Thanks!


----------



## eladrion

Owners one question...anyone just left it at cinema mode??is it good for movies,gaming?


----------



## stolikat

I know this may have been asked before but why is this monitor not being carried by Newegg or Amazon? Whats up with that?


----------



## MetalCase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolikat*
> 
> I know this may have been asked before but why is this monitor not being carried by Newegg or Amazon? Whats up with that?


Its because when they got it in stock then people will buy it right away within a few hours. I think most of the LG 34UM95 that sold from other vendor is the same monitor that people send it back because of Backlight Bleed ect. So not many people will buy it or want to send it back and forth. Of course its only a guess but its true that Amazon/Newegg sold this monitor like hot yummy cake


----------



## eladrion

Guys do you suggest buying vesa mount?


----------



## nyk20z3

Its between this and a Asus ROG Swift.

Any problems with scaling in windows 8 with this monitor ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> Guys do you suggest buying vesa mount?


I'm getting an ergotron my desk mount


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrely*
> 
> Very rarely I've had vertical tearing right in the middle of the screen. After looking around a bit it seems that someone else had the problem as well. Is there a known solution? It happens quite rarely and it doesn't bother me too much but it would be nice to fix it.


I've tried two 34UM95 monitors, two R9 290 GPUs, and three DP cables, but continue to have the occasional vertical tearing. While I'd prefer it not to be there at all, it isn't frequent enough for me to deal with the RMA process and end up with another unit with terrible backlight bleed.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> Guys do you suggest buying vesa mount?


I'm using this VESA mount: Ergotron MX Desk Mount LCD Arm


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I've tried two 34UM95 monitors, two R9 290 GPUs, and three DP cables, but continue to have the occasional vertical tearing. While I'd prefer it not to be there at all, it isn't frequent enough for me to deal with the RMA process and end up with another unit with terrible backlight bleed.


I've only seen the vertical tearing when the system is woken up or on startup. It looks like something gets out of sync between the monitor's controller (s) for the panel and my system. A shutdown and restart of the monitor fixes it.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I've only seen the vertical tearing when the system is woken up or on startup. It looks like something gets out of sync between the monitor's controller (s) for the panel and my system. A shutdown and restart of the monitor fixes it.


For me, it only lasts for an instant and reverts to normal with no intervention on my part. I notice it occasionally when gaming, but it's infrequent and short lived enough to put up with.

What I find far more annoying is the monitor going to sleep, occasionally resulting in a DisplayPort link failure warning and resizing all my windows to something like 640x480 when waking backup.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Its between this and a Asus ROG Swift.
> 
> Any problems with scaling in windows 8 with this monitor ?


^^This^^

I'm also trying to decide between 34UM95 and the SWIFT. And now I see 34UM94 possibly coming out? What's that all about?

The brand-new PC I'll be assembling in a couple weeks also deserves a brand-new monitor to go with it! My current (very old) 26" 1920 X 1200 will be relegated to secondary monitor.


----------



## crazyg0od33

The 94 is the pro model and has a 3 year warranty and possibly is all black as opposed to silver. Otherwise exactly the same. I've heard from a lot of places and people that 21:9 is way more of a noticeable upgrade than super high refresh rate.


----------



## nyk20z3

That's what i figured that the LG will offer a lot more Bang and its not just designed for gaming.


----------



## mrgamer81

Bought a 34um95 two days ago, while this is one beautiful monitor and the colors are really good but the input lag is killing me. Tried bf4, it does look really good, but for me it's just to slow.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Bought a 34um95 two days ago, while this is one beautiful monitor and the colors are really good but the input lag is killing me. Tried bf4, it does look really good, but for me it's just to slow.


That's too bad. I game on this monitor all the time and the input lag doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just grabbed an Ergotron MX desk mount for $114.99 on Amazon to go with this monitor


----------



## SaLX

New 34' curved monitor from LG announced: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-unveil-34-inch-219-curved-ips-monitor-at-ifa-2014.html


----------



## chuuurles

is it 1440p?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Nah same 3440x1440

so I guess if thats the 1440p you meant, then yeah


----------



## chuuurles

opps thats what i meant, thanks!. Could be exciting for sim racing!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Probably going to be insanely priced though :/

I wonder what a surround setup would be like with a flat one in the center, and 2 curved on the sides haha


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> New 34' curved monitor from LG announced: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-unveil-34-inch-219-curved-ips-monitor-at-ifa-2014.html


Ha! Give me a21:9 monitor with a 5040 x 2160 resolution.


----------



## Exiym

WHEN...IS...DP1.2...GOING...TO...BE...PATCHED...

Anyone?

It's not just an AMD problem. It's Nvidia as well. This flickering of the screen with 1.2 is unacceptable. I want my 10bit colors dammit!


----------



## Escovado

More monitor prOn:

LG's new curved device is a 34-inch ultrawide display


----------



## nxtiak

Anyone have an issue with all your opened windows going to like 5" square size after the monitor wakes up from standby?
Running Windows 8.1, pretty annoying having to resize windows over and over again.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Anyone have an issue with all your opened windows going to like 5" square size after the monitor wakes up from standby?
> Running Windows 8.1, pretty annoying having to resize windows over and over again.


That's a Windows 8.1 thing. I have seen it with this monitor connected to my desktop home system. And also with the 30" Apple Cinema display I run from a docked Surface 2 Pro.


----------



## eladrion

guys i have a problem and cant find displayport 1.2 to my country because lg told me in greece they dont ship with displayport included....i was really upset send an email to try lg to give me one but i dont think they will send me


----------



## hasenbein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exiym*
> 
> WHEN...IS...DP1.2...GOING...TO...BE...PATCHED...
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> It's not just an AMD problem. It's Nvidia as well. This flickering of the screen with 1.2 is unacceptable. I want my 10bit colors dammit!


Er... for what do you need the 10-bit colors??

First, you need a suitable graphics card; second, if you turn on/off DP 1.2, in normal applications the colors on the screen will look EXACTLY the same.
So, simply don't use DP 1.2 and be happy with your monitor.


----------



## hasenbein

Aside from that:

I bought the monitor last week and am really happy with it.

Optimal (and way better than my previous dual-monitor setup) for my needs: Website programming, image editing, audio editing, music scoring.

My device has one dead pixel in the lower left corner and slight light bleed in the lower right corner.
Either don't bother me - the dead pixel is very near the border and only visible when the screen color at this point is really bright, and since monitor brightness set to "0" suffices perfectly most of the time the bleed is not visible.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Anyone have an issue with all your opened windows going to like 5" square size after the monitor wakes up from standby?
> Running Windows 8.1, pretty annoying having to resize windows over and over again.


Yep, I'm also on 8.1 and that's currently my biggest annoyance since going to this monitor. My previous monitor was a 24" Cinema Display and I didn't experience it with that.


----------



## funfordcobra

Bought a new lg34umd65, RETURNED it for the LG34um95 AND AM RETURNING IT TOO DUE TO HORRIBLE BLACKLIGHT BLEED.


So disappointed in both monitors. The UM65 is a joke. The UM95 has great everything but the bleed.


----------



## machinehead

I bought a Korean ips 1440p 27 incher back in January and it was the damn nicest improvement I had ever seen. I can barely even look at my old 1080p lcd any more. I had regretted the purchase....until I found out that this lg super wide exists, and that it will hit 8-900 on sale. I would totally love this over 3 Koreans. I play mostly mmo's that aren't very immersive in eyefinity/surround and I despise bezels. So now I have to save up cash until I can get one of these bad boys lol


----------



## andytom69

I have one of the few 34um95 present in Italy, has little bleeding is acceptable, you know on what does this ..even the body of the monitor.
I bought a good display port cable, the one supplied is poor, putting on 1.2 option to vibrate the pictures, I feel tonight


----------



## Grults

Hello everyone,

I own a 65 and was wondering about something: it doesn't display any low resolution screens, like the boot post screen (hence i can't enter BIOS setup), grub boot menu etc. Is it only mine, or do others also experience this? To be more precise, it just stays in power save mode during these things, like when the computer is off.


----------



## Someone09

How is your monitor connected to your GPU?

If it´s via DP, try HDMI.


----------



## Grults

@ Someone09,

If you are reffering to me, i work with the DVI input of the monitor. Should this matter though?


----------



## Someone09

I have read of a similar problem on the Asus 4k topic.

I can´t exactly remember what the exactl problem was but it was something like the GPU won´t activate the DP output when another port is already connected to another monitor. Something like that...

But when connecting the primary monitor to HDMI, it would work. That´s why I´d suggest to hook it up via another cable...just for troubleshooting.


----------



## kenken3686

Guys,

I have been doing a lot of research and reading comments. Finally purchased 34UM65 a few days ago. I would have bought the 34UM95 but just could not find any stock in Canada.

I came from a 46" 1080p TV setup. Initial feedback is that the response time of the 34UM65 is quick, at least when comparing to my old setup. The monitor is excellent for games that supports it. I tried League of Legends, Fifa14 and Sleeping Dogs. The extra view that the resolution adds to the horizontal view is helpful.

I didn't notice any obvious backlight bleeding, if anything then just a tiny bit on the bottom right corner.

*Question: Did your monitor came with a factory screen protector that needs to be removed? I see this layer on the edge and not sure if it needs to be peeled off?*

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kenken3686/media/34UM65setup.jpg.html


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenken3686*
> 
> *Question: Did your monitor came with a factory screen protector that needs to be removed? I see this layer on the edge and not sure if it needs to be peeled off?*


Yes. Remove the film. It's shipping protection from scratches.


----------



## kenken3686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Yes. Remove the film. It's shipping protection from scratches.


But the film is very sticky, I couldn't even lift it one bit with my nail.

Is there a safe way to do it?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenken3686*
> 
> But the film is very sticky, I couldn't even lift it one bit with my nail.
> 
> Is there a safe way to do it?


Of course, the film is sticky. But it should just peel off.


----------



## kenken3686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Of course, the film is sticky. But it should just peel off.


This is why I am unsure because I don't want to damage the panel.

Your 34UM had the same film?


----------



## Escovado

Yes. It's the film along the bottom bezel. The same protective film can be found on the base that comes with the monitor.

BTW - It won't hurt anything to leave it on. Eventually, it might start coming off by itself from exposure to the air.


----------



## Azefore

For anyone that's still on the fence about the monitor like I was/am there's news from LG.

They'll be making a curved 34 model as well now, link for details.



Might put my money on this one instead of waiting for AOC/Dell's standard competitive models


----------



## andytom69

i found my display port problem 1.2
i've connected another cable hdmi in my r8 290x and to monitor , after go to able 1.2 dport and all right


----------



## SaLX

_"We will probably have 20 versions of monitors with this resolution within the next few months. The Dell U3415W looks like it will be around £500 ($830) probably plus VAT in the UK"._

The Dell U3415W is basically the same as the flat 3440's from AOC and LG. The curved monitor will be a lot more, but it is in the pipeline at least; plus it'll have better customer support and presumably better QC.


----------



## kenken3686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Yes. It's the film along the bottom bezel. The same protective film can be found on the base that comes with the monitor.
> 
> BTW - It won't hurt anything to leave it on. Eventually, it might start coming off by itself from exposure to the air.


OK I think I am trying to peel the anti glare layer... lol

I should not touch it.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenken3686*
> 
> http://s61.photobucket.com/user/kenken3686/media/34UM65setup.jpg.html


Hah, I just bought the same IKEA desk.
Thinking of buying a soundbar also and putting it on top of my shelf:


----------



## indstri

Hi, I picked up a 34UM95, and noticed a gap between the bezel and panel on the bottom right corner. I've attached a pic. Does anyone else have this? Possible the bottom plastic clip on bezel isn't lined up? I threw in a pic of the bottom left for comparison as well.

Thanks!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indstri*
> 
> Hi, I picked up a 34UM95, and noticed a gap between the bezel and panel on the bottom right corner. I've attached a pic. Does anyone else have this? Possible the bottom plastic clip on bezel isn't lined up? I threw in a pic of the bottom left for comparison as well.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just noticed my right bottom bezel is the same way, it's gaping a lot more than the left side.


----------



## indstri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> I just noticed my right bottom bezel is the same way, it's gaping a lot more than the left side.


My apologies if I pointed out something that is going to cause others grief -- just trying to figure out if it's intended or not.


----------



## nxtiak

I just found an awesome program to revert windows back to the size and position you set.
http://www.stefandidak.com/windows-layout-manager/

Took me about 10-15 minutes to figure out how to use the program and set up my defaults for several programs.
Now, I just press the hotkey I setup (Shift+Escape) and boom, all the windows go to where I selected.


----------



## andytom69

t seems to be a firmware problem of the monitor, however, only by connecting the cable d- port supplied and setting option 1.1 everything seems ok ( that it comes with hdmi at 50hz and dport 60), but with obvious limitations of bandwidth, trying 1.2 to set the monitor does not go the signal is not latched. Then I tried to connect to the monitor also on the same hdmi cable vga (I have a cf to 290x) and magically the function 1.2 has worked, among other things, a clear improvement of the well-known images in extreme cases with large band. I have also provided the purchase of a good cable 1.2. However, it is worth


----------



## Grults

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenken3686*
> 
> *Question: Did your monitor came with a factory screen protector that needs to be removed? I see this layer on the edge and not sure if it needs to be peeled off?*


The panel it's self does not have scratch protection film on it, only the bottom bezel strip has one. What you see at the corners of the panel is indeed the anti-glare film, and that's why you can't lift it with reasonable force. Do not attempt to peel that one off.


----------



## kenken3686

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Hah, I just bought the same IKEA desk.
> Thinking of buying a soundbar also and putting it on top of my shelf:


LOL, I just got the desk as well. The extender is so useful, love it.

I didn't want to spend money on new speakers yet, so I am using the sound bar from my old TV setup. I think it will do for now.

I placed the sub on the bottom left and computer on the right. My computer is also on a wooden piece. =)


----------



## Descadent

i've had that desk for years now. it's a great desk...although I have an obutto r3volution sim racing cockpit i use now

anyways... what's up with the stock of this monitor? and 3rd party sellers that has it on newegg or amazon is $1200+ -_-

needs to come back down to reality or is LG just having issues producing them or what?


----------



## crazyg0od33

My desk physically isn't big enough for this monitor - so I'm going with the Ikea Linnmon table top (78" long) with some various legs I found.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indstri*
> 
> My apologies if I pointed out something that is going to cause others grief -- just trying to figure out if it's intended or not.


Mine is that way too on both sides. Looks like it's intended.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Any way to watch netflix in 21:9 currently?


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Any way to watch netflix in 21:9 currently?


If you're watching a 21:9 movie on Netflix, make it full screen, then use the LG menu to into the Ratio menu and change it to either Cinema 1 or Cinema 2 aspect ratio.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Thanks +REP!

Is there a quick wiki or database or anywhere to see what movies are 21:9?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Thanks +REP!
> 
> Is there a quick wiki or database or anywhere to see what movies are 21:9?


There's no current list and it gets tricky since 21:9 isn't exactly the 2.35:1 ratio which you would define as the classical cinemascope ratio. 21:9 equates to 2.37:1 and AFAIK anamorphic films come in just around 2.39:1.

I'd say more than half of all movies are in the same aspect ratio for fitting on the monitor nicely, more or less. So it'd be a hard task to have a list, plus some movies change between 16:9 and 21:9 during the film as well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

cool! thanks for the help all! Can't wait for Massdrop to start shipping these babies out


----------



## exyia

anyone have problems with True Color Finder and ScreenSplit working when there are multiple displays?

On a GTX Titan (well 3 of them, but that's irrelevant).
Titan has:
2 DVI
1 DP
1 HDMI

when SLi'd and not on surround, only the first card can be used for displays, so this is what's available

I have
1 34UM95 -> so it wins the DP slot
3 1080p Monitors with only VGA/DVI, one of them also has DP, but can't use that because of the LG -> so trying DVI on all of them (don't have an HDMI adapter)

The minute I connect or disconnect even one of these DVI monitors, True Color Finder and Screen Split completely lose detection of the 34UM95. Tried both DP1.1 and DP1.2, no luck.

this is really annoying. will call LG tomorrow but I just have a feeling they'll be clueless


----------



## ExcelStrife

Hey guys. I have - 2x GTX 780's SC in SLI, 16gb Dominator, a Gigabyte Sniper 5 G1 Killer as well as a 4770k might add a third 780 soon. I'm certain I can still get 60fps in my games on the 34um95, but I'm worried umcomming games will start to struggle. I know that games will run better on the 34um65 for sure. So here's my question: Should I get the 34UM95, be a baller and worry about getting stronger GPUS in a year or so, OR get the 34UM65, being a little less baller but not making my cards obsolete as quick. I see it two ways. the 34UM95 is more future proof of a monitor, but the 780's are more future proof on the 34UM65.

So all you guys who have these monitors. what do you suggest. Aside from resolution, does the 34UM65 lack in color in comparison to the 34UM95?

Help me decide!


----------



## indstri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcelStrife*
> 
> Hey guys. I have - 2x GTX 780's SC in SLI, 16gb Dominator, a Gigabyte Sniper 5 G1 Killer as well as a 4770k might add a third 780 soon. I'm certain I can still get 60fps in my games on the 34um95, but I'm worried umcomming games will start to struggle. I know that games will run better on the 34um65 for sure. So here's my question: Should I get the 34UM95, be a baller and worry about getting stronger GPUS in a year or so, OR get the 34UM65, being a little less baller but not making my cards obsolete as quick. I see it two ways. the 34UM95 is more future proof of a monitor, but the 780's are more future proof on the 34UM65.
> 
> So all you guys who have these monitors. what do you suggest. Aside from resolution, does the 34UM65 lack in color in comparison to the 34UM95?
> 
> Help me decide!


I think there are several people in this thread that are running 780s in SLI and getting enough FPS to enjoy the games they play. Some also feel the need for high AA is lessened at this resolution, but that appears to be more of a personal preference.

For myself, I sold my 780 Lightning and moved to two 290x Vapor-X OC's in CF. That will be my upgrade for the next year or so as I usually bump my GPUs once a year. I can always adjust game settings to adjust later in the year.

My reasoning for the 290x's was the Vapor-X models review well in comparison to the TI's, and I can take advantage of the extra VRAM. I was also able to grab the OC model for less than $600 a piece compared to Amazon wanting almost $650.


----------



## ExcelStrife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indstri*
> 
> I think there are several people in this thread that are running 780s in SLI and getting enough FPS to enjoy the games they play. Some also feel the need for high AA is lessened at this resolution, but that appears to be more of a personal preference.
> 
> For myself, I sold my 780 Lightning and moved to two 290x Vapor-X OC's in CF. That will be my upgrade for the next year or so as I usually bump my GPUs once a year. I can always adjust game settings to adjust later in the year.
> 
> My reasoning for the 290x's was the Vapor-X models review well in comparison to the TI's, and I can take advantage of the extra VRAM. I was also able to grab the OC model for less than $600 a piece compared to Amazon wanting almost $650.


Thanks for the advice man, so what I gather from that would be to perhaps not get a third 780. But instead to get this monitor and enjoy it with the cards I have now, and upgrade gpus when need be.


----------



## indstri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcelStrife*
> 
> Thanks for the advice man, so what I gather from that would be to perhaps not get a third 780. But instead to get this monitor and enjoy it with the cards I have now, and upgrade gpus when need be.


If you all ready have 2 780s in SLI I think that will do you good for now, and I wouldn't want to go to 3 with newer GPUs around the corner. So yeah,I I'd not overthink it and just enjoy what you have.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExcelStrife*
> 
> Hey guys. I have - 2x GTX 780's SC in SLI, 16gb Dominator, a Gigabyte Sniper 5 G1 Killer as well as a 4770k might add a third 780 soon. I'm certain I can still get 60fps in my games on the 34um95, but I'm worried umcomming games will start to struggle. I know that games will run better on the 34um65 for sure. So here's my question: Should I get the 34UM95, be a baller and worry about getting stronger GPUS in a year or so, OR get the 34UM65, being a little less baller but not making my cards obsolete as quick. I see it two ways. the 34UM95 is more future proof of a monitor, but the 780's are more future proof on the 34UM65.
> 
> So all you guys who have these monitors. what do you suggest. Aside from resolution, does the 34UM65 lack in color in comparison to the 34UM95?
> 
> Help me decide!


The pair of 780s in SLI you have are plenty powerful enough to drive the 34UM95 monitor. I'm running a single AMD 7990 (two 7970s in crossfire) and it works great. There's almost no need for AA at this resolution so I shut it off and set the game video detail levels to their highest. The games I play now: Battlefield 4, Metro series, the new Wolfenstein and the STALKER series.


----------



## funfordcobra

For people wanting a quick fix for bad backlight and IPS glow with the lg34um95, set your brightness to 0 and calibrate from there. I was able to eliminate 90% of the bleed and glow starting from there. I know 0 brightness is unacceptable but lg is wasting peoples time and stating that unacceptable bleed levels to us are normal for their monitors and returning monitors with no problem found when you RMA. 2 weeks wait plus gas, time, and stress for a 1000 dollar monitor to be RMA sucks.

There's a reason why these aren't being pumped out despite their popularity. There is a very high return, refund, exchange, RMA rate.

There was a shipment due at Fry's on 8/26 but LG pulled them out of all Fry's trucks. I think they know what the problem is but I really don't know why they are denying RMA when they know there is a problem out.


----------



## funfordcobra

from this with stock settings. The brightness is on 50%.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140821_082217.jpg.html

to this with brightness set to 0 and calibrate from the ground up not using true color finder.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140829_081125.jpg.html

Great monitor. I really didn't want to exchange or RMA. Very pricey for the low quality bleed and ips glow issues although. LG customer service leaves you in the dark most times. It's a roll of the dice that you will get what you want and usually as always, the house wins..

If you can wait, I'd get the AOC or BENQ versions dropping in a few months for around 50%-70% the price. Those versions are almost guaranteed to be overclockable too.

If you can't wait though and can find one available, this monitor is awesome.


----------



## exyia

LG Support is terrible

tried 3 different people - all of them tell me their software (True Color Finder and Screen Split) are incompatible with multiple screens - only for ONE screen (earlier they told me because it wasn't an LG monitor....pfft).

but it works when I have one accessory display, just not when I have 2 or more accessory displays. No matter how many times I say that, they just fail to understand and are complete idiots.

I gave up and used the X-Rite i1Display Pro's software instead. Much more mature and works better. Still not sure if I should of bothered with a calibrator anyway now that I'm not using the hardware LUT. I'm no photographer, but I liked the idea that the colors were being guaranteed at the hardware level (anyone interested in an i1Display Pro? lol)

but that said, agree on the brightness. It's WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too bright from the factory (I think I ended up using ~40), and I've hardly noticed much backlight bleed that everyone is up in arms about.


----------



## Niko357

Hello, I have a few questions regarding calibration on this monitor.

1. Does the ColorMunki Display calibrator work/compatible with the LG True Color Finder? I tried to search all over the internet for the solution,but so far no luck. True Color Finder could not connect with the Xrite sensor.

2. How come I can't adjust the "*Black Level*" on this monitor from the settings. I can't adjust it (it's Grey out). It's set to "*High*". Is the monitor defective?

3. What is the difference if I go ahead and use the Xrite ColorMunki software instead of the LG True Color Finder to calibrate the monitor? Would it be less accurate with the Xrite software?

Thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

I know that for #3, it's all the same - the Xbrite should be a tiny bit better, but you can use any calibrator. I dont know if it works with the LG software though


----------



## SaLX

Seems like Dell are going to be launching their widescreen range in December. At last.


----------



## hasenbein

"0% brightness is unacceptable"?

Up to now I had to turn all my monitors down to 0% because otherwise they just were too bright, especially for working over extended periods of time.

Of course other people might have brighter rooms with the sun shining in more, but turning down brightness is just a sane, ergonomical way to use a monitor.

My LG34UM95 is just perfect with 0% brightness.


----------



## Niko357

Hi, does anyone here have the same problem on their LG 34UM95? Is this user, hardware or software error? For some reason,I couldn't not click on this setting. I have my monitor connected via display port to my video card.I already sent a message to LG, but they still haven't replied. Am I the only one that having this problem? Thanks again.


----------



## dahi

From the manual:

"Sets the offset level (for *HDMI only)*."


----------



## eladrion

anyone had problems with dead pixels?my retailer doesnt give any doa and called lg and told me that in this monitor pixel warranty is only for 5+ dead pixels and until i unbox my ordered monitor i am worried...


----------



## hasenbein

I have one single dead pixel - but it is so far in the bottom left corner and so hardly visible that I would never have the idea to complain.

Another story would be if one dead pixel would be somewhere more near the center - then, once seen, it couldn't be unseen and would of course be a nuisance.

Calm down, your monitor will be OK, and if not, there will be a solution.


----------



## Escovado

No dead pixels on my 34UM95.


----------



## mctan

I purchased my 34UM65-P from AccessoriesWhole. I havew the same concern as i read that a num of people having dead pixels and bad backlight bleeding.
Luckily mine comes with zero dead pixel and neligible backlight bleeding. Luck of the draw i guess.


----------



## elelunicy

Apparently mine doesn't go into power saving mode. It just keeps showing "No signal. Entering power saving mode shortly" in a loop when my PC is in standby mode. Any idea why?


----------



## funfordcobra

I have exchanged this monitor 3 times at 2 different stores. Here are my backlight bleeding results. No dead pixels found on any.
1st returned.


2nd returned.


3rd. I've decided to keep because I'm sick of dealing with it and this one seems the best. Not what I expected from a 1000 dollar LG panel so say the least. Although the bleed sucks, its a fantastic monitor.


So if backlight bleeding is an issue for you, make sure you buy it from a place that will let you return it until you find one that's good.


----------



## eladrion

anyone playing maybe world of warcraft to ask him a question? ty


----------



## SaLX

Unsubbed from here. All the ****ty issues with this monitor just don't make it a worthwhile investment. Waiting for the Dell solutions to appear.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Unsubbed from here. All the ****ty issues with this monitor just don't make it a worthwhile investment. Waiting for the Dell solutions to appear.


Buh - Bye!


----------



## Pahani

Just received my UM95 yesterday! It's freaking awesome









The bundled software is somewhat hinky though, Autorun on the CDs didn't work for me. Never got the Driver CD to work, but the Software CD installed after some diving into the disc files.

ZERO dead pixels, and just a small amount of backlight bleed from the lower right.

System specs:
4790K, not overclocked
Maximus VII Formula
32GB 2400MHz G.Skill RAM (XMP set)
SLI EVGA GTX 780SC 6GB

Benchmarks:

War Thunder
Battle of Berlin (Ultra settings)
59.8 Avg FPS
59.0 Avg Minimum FPS
5498 Rating

This rig isn't a benchmark baby.....configured for daily use with almost 30 System Tray apps







ROFL

Anyway, figured people might assume all the monitors are bad, with all the problems posted in this thread.......and that simply ain't true.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Anyway, figured people might assume all the monitors are bad, with all the problems posted in this thread.......and that simply ain't true.


Agreed. People tend to post more when they are unhappy about something. My issue has been with AMD's drivers not supporting quad crossfire at the 34UM95's native resolution. The monitor I have has been great. Some IPS glow, but no backlight bleed.


----------



## trialhero

Has anyone had the "Black Level" option disabled for the monitor? Mine is stuck on "High" and the option is grayed out. EDIT: nevermind I saw that the option is only for HDMI earlier back in the thread.


----------



## andytom69

I still have not solved my problem with dport 1.2
I have to disconnect more 'times the power to operate


----------



## Someone09

Have you already tried another DP cable?


----------



## andytom69

i use this
http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0050VGZBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
same problem the original
the image is shaky, and monitor turn off
i try unplug powet connector , and restart
the lg support do not solve


----------



## jsan

I had some quick questions and comments about this monitor that might have been asked and answered in the original thread, so please forgive me.


What is the best way to purchase this Monitor as I am in Canada (Edmonton)? at a good price? what is a good online or instore place?

Is the difference between 34UM95 and 34UM94 only the 3 year warranty on the 94 and 1yr warranty on the 95? Which one will I be able to get in Canada?

I only read last few pages of the original thread, and it had people posting their light bleed pictures, how common is this problem? How can I ensure I get a good monitor that doesn't have these problems? date of mfg?

I have Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro 13.3" (Intel Core i7-4500U | 256GB SSD | 8GB RAM | Windows 8.1) Would this ultrabook be able to run this monitor? I will mainly run HD bluray movies via VLC or MPCHC. Photoshop, Lightroom, Premier, AI, Word, browse internet.

What are some inconveniences or problems I can expect from this monitor, other than the light bleed?

Anything else I need to know about this monitor?
Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsan*
> 
> I had some quick questions and comments about this monitor that might have been asked and answered in the original thread, so please forgive me.
> 
> 
> What is the best way to purchase this Monitor as I am in Canada (Edmonton)? at a good price? what is a good online or instore place?
> Is the difference between 34UM95 and 34UM94 only the 3 year warranty on the 94 and 1yr warranty on the 95? Which one will I be able to get in Canada?
> I only read last few pages of the original thread, and it had people posting their light bleed pictures, how common is this problem? How can I ensure I get a good monitor that doesn't have these problems? date of mfg?
> I have Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro 13.3" (Intel Core i7-4500U | 256GB SSD | 8GB RAM | Windows 8.1) Would this ultrabook be able to run this monitor? I will mainly run HD bluray movies via VLC or MPCHC. Photoshop, Lightroom, Premier, AI, Word, browse internet.
> What are some inconveniences or problems I can expect from this monitor, other than the light bleed?
> Anything else I need to know about this monitor?
> Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it.


1) None. Not worth purchasing this monitor imo unless you would like to be spending ~$1000 (or CAD equivalent) for a crapshoot at getting a panel that doesn't have atrocious backlight bleed.

2) Correct. Don't have any clue which one is available in Canada. The 94, last I checked, still isn't available here in the USA.

3) I can tell you I went through *six* of these monitors. All six had backlight bleed that was so miserable to look at that it warped the color space even on a non-black background. It is a VERY common problem. Had May/June/July mfg dates.

4) As long as you have DP1.2, you'll be able to run this monitor at 60Hz.

5) Get a better stand. The default stand is utter trash. Pick up an Ergotech Freedom arm.

6) Stay away from it imo. Wait till the Dell ultrawide 3440x1440p curved monitor comes out this winter. At such a large form factor (34") ultrawide 1440p, you actually start to also see the effects of IPS glow on the edges of the monitor while sitting in the middle. That compounds with the miserable backlight bleed of this monitor. Ultrawide form factor is arguably one of the only display types that will really benefit from being curved, rather than flat.

7) Even though you didn't write a question 7, I'll tell you that LG's customer service is complete and utter trash. Like COMPLETE and UTTER trash. If you want to delve into buying this monitor despite all the downsides, expect no warranty from LG. Even despite that they are offering 3 yrs on the 34um94.

Here is my experience:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I do not whatsoever recommend this monitor at all anymore. This has turned from just what I thought was maybe a one-time problem, to a full blown problem regarding backlight bleed. Just returned monitor 6 and got a refund, rather than exchanging it again. Tired of assembling and disassembling this monitor over and over for them to have this awful QC. It isn't my job to do QC on LG's products.
> 
> The photos you see are ones I took from approximately 8 feet away (or more) from the monitor with a black background. Unfortunately I didn't take a picture of how bad the first monitor was, but these pictures make up for the sheer disregard that LG has in regards to QC'ing their panels for what is arguably a flagship product of theirs.
> 
> Also, #4 will be missing because I didn't take a picture after it developed noticeable bleed after approximately 3-4 days. That was the only one of the SIX that started w/o bleed originally.
> 
> And finally, pardon the camera. The camera on my HTC One has a defective sensor (the red hue around the outside) and I haven't had the time to get a warranty claim started on it yet.
> 
> *Monitor #2:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #3:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #5:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor #6 (Final):*
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you it is backlight bleed because it maintains that bleed from any viewing angle and is noticeable all the way in the hallway outside the office this monitor WAS sitting in. The pictures don't do it justice how bad this bleed is. In fact, I'd say the pictures don't fully show how bad it was on ALL of these monitors. And the regular IPS glow exacerbated this bleed.
> 
> Buyer be wary when purchasing this monitor. We gave *SIX* chances for LG, spread across the past 30 days (Fry's return/exchange policy), and two different shipments to Fry's, to desperately get a working monitor. Because the sad thing about this is how absolutely amazing this aspect ratio is. But it is destroyed by garbage tier quality control at LG, who shouldn't have this bad QC/design considering they make the panel it uses and the monitor themselves. They basically control every aspect of this monitor in the manufacturing stages.
> 
> LG needs to get their act together.


----------



## funfordcobra

I agree, I am on my 4th that I am keeping. I don't recommend this monitor. August build date on 3 of them, July on the 1'st. My first lg34um95-p actually had a hairline crack on the bottom left of the screen, no manuals, installation CDS, spec sheets, HDMI or DP cable, and no mounting screws all from a factory sealed box.... I had to threaten legal action and go pretty far up the cooperate ladder to get frys to replace it.. To my dismay it was another bad unit. Bleed was worse.

KNOW THIS: If your monitor beaks and LG deems that it isn't a manufacturer defect, it is a 1000 dollar brick. They do not fix these and most the pics you see in this thread LG would send right back to you and say that "Backlight Bleed on this monitor is within spec." Wasting your time, money, and likelihood of ever getting a full refund because the process takes so long... (even if they just ship it back with no RMA work done)

I know theres no such thing as a perfect monitor **** jesus Fkn Christ.. Even the new asus PG278Q $800 144HZ 1440p with GSYNC does not work with SLI setups... what is happening with these "high end" products...

I am really tempted just to throw 350 bucks on one of these Korean overclockable monitors. People are having a lot less issues, stable overclocks, and if there's backlight bleed you can just fix it yourself.

ALSO: LG has a 5 dead pixel standard.......good news is out of 4 monitors I HAD NO DEAD PIXELS. Bleed was the worst I've seen though.


----------



## jsan

Thanks *Kinaesthetic* I didn't know the problem was this bad.

I won't be spending my money on this monitor. I've dealt with mfgs in the past and they're not fun to deal with. I gotta pay shipping one way and they sometimes send back the product without fixing.

You got me interested in the Dell curved monitor. Any idea on the possible release date and model name?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsan*
> 
> Thanks *Kinaesthetic* I didn't know the problem was this bad.
> 
> I won't be spending my money on this monitor. I've dealt with mfgs in the past and they're not fun to deal with. I gotta pay shipping one way and they sometimes send back the product without fixing.
> 
> You got me interested in the Dell curved monitor. Any idea on the possible release date and model name?


Model name is U3415W.

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/09/02/dell-u3415w/1

Release date in China = November. Global release date = December. No actual numerical date so far, but that should give you a good idea on the timeframe. And if there is ANYTHING wrong with your Dell monitor, they'll take care of you unlike 99% of the companies out there. There is a reason why Dell gets away with a premium cost. Their CS is basically the best out there. One dead pixel out of 7+ million = they'll replace your monitor. Seriously.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsan*
> 
> Thanks *Kinaesthetic* I didn't know the problem was this bad.
> 
> I won't be spending my money on this monitor. I've dealt with mfgs in the past and they're not fun to deal with. I gotta pay shipping one way and they sometimes send back the product without fixing.
> 
> You got me interested in the Dell curved monitor. Any idea on the possible release date and model name?


I suppose I've been one of the lucky ones; no backlight bleed and no dead pixels. I'm happy with mine, but given the issues people have had, I'd wait for the next generation of these monitors before putting my money down.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I suppose I've been one of the lucky ones; no backlight bleed and no dead pixels. I'm happy with mine, but given the issues people have had, I'd wait for the next generation of these monitors before putting my money down.


Monitor #4 for me had no backlight bleed or dead pixels......for about three days of use. After ~3 days of use, with the layers heating and expanding with use, pretty darn severe backlight bleed started to show up. It wasn't as bad as the other five, but still bad enough to warrant returning the monitor to Fry's and attempting another exchange.

So yes, you are one of the lucky ones. REALLY lucky.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So yes, you are one of the lucky ones. REALLY lucky.


Ha! Only lucky to a point: I have a quad-crossfire set up with two AMD 7990s. Only problem is, their drivers crash when I try to run both cards in crossfire at the native 3440x1440 resolution. The quad-crossfire works perfectly with a 4k monitor (3840x2160) and all other resolutions, but 3440x1440...fugetaboutit! Both AMD and LG have been no help in the matter either.


----------



## hasenbein

It seems to be necessary to again point out some important things which lead to irritation of users and unnecessary fears:

1. If you are not a graphics designer or something like that and if you do not have a graphics card which explicitly supports 10-bit mode, you absolutely DON'T need Displayport 1.2.
The picture and the colors will be ABSOLUTELY THE SAME with Displayport 1.1 or 1.2.
You gain absolutely NOTHING by activating DP 1.2 except getting flicker problems etc.

2. It may be that some graphics cards have problems with that, I don't know, but this monitor works perfectly with DP 1.1 and 60Hz. As proves mine, running on a Radeon HD 7750.
The claims that for 60Hz DP 1.2 is necessary are false.


----------



## jsan

Below are the specs for my ultrabook. It has Intel HD Graphics 4400 for video chip-set,. Is that capable of running this monitor to watch HD movies, Adobe software and general browsing? Seeing that this monitor has a few issues, I''l wait for the Curved Dell monitor or 2nd gen LG. But I still need to know if I need to invest in a new laptop that will run this monitor to its fullest.

Processor
4th Generation Intel Core i7-4510U Processor (2.00GHz 1600MHz 4MB)
-
Operating System
Windows 8.1 64
-
Display
13.3" QHD+ LED Glossy Multi-touch with integrated camera (3200x1800)
-
Graphics
Intel® HD Graphics 4400
-
Memory
8.0GB PC3-12800 DDR3L SDRAM 1600 MHz
-
Hard Drive
256GB SSD
-
Network Card
Intel® Wireless-N 7260 (802.11bgn)
-
Bluetooth
Bluetooth Version 4.0
-
Battery
4 Cell 54 Watt Hour Lithium-Ion

Edit: Forgot to mention it only has micro-HDMI out, no display port


----------



## babycharm00

have anyone seen the new LG 21:9 Curved UltraWide Monitor 34UC97?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> have anyone seen the new LG 21:9 Curved UltraWide Monitor 34UC97?


Yup.


----------



## funfordcobra

I wanted to post this in both threads so people could be aware that there are bad QC issues.

I have been through 4 of them. I finally got one that was acceptable on my 4th try, 2 stores, and 2nd shipment.

Here are pics of the first three. I would really question one curved ones as well if they can't get this technology right yet.

#1 Deemed acceptable bleed from LG support through email pics.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140821_082217.jpg.html

Learned it was luck of the draw with these so I kept returning.

#2 I didn't even contact LG. I'm sure they would say this was "OK" as well. Returned. None in stock, so was refunded. Waited 3 weeks for 2'nd shipment with August manufacturing date.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140905_101018.jpg.html

#3 August manufacturing date. This one was by far the best. I struggled with keeping it and just dealing with it, but it's a freaking $1000 monitor... I had to take it back, it was giving me nightmares.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140905_095613.jpg.html

#4 I finally found one that is good and hasn't been giving me any problems besides the vertical tearing every hour or so. That was an Issue with all 4. I hope it keeps up. I didn't have any dead pixels out of 4 monitors.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/Mobile Uploads/20140829_081125.jpg.html


----------



## babycharm00

I guess LG 28+ monitors are a pain but theyre are a lot cheaper than the dells. don't want to +$1000 for a monitor that gives me problems but also don't want to spend +$2000 for the specs almost between the 2 +32in. guess I might have to wait for the minks to be worked out on the LG's.


----------



## exyia

don't forget to update nvidia drivers guys

I've only played a few games, but it seems to have solved a few quirks for me (not sure on the no-signal, sleep mode annoyance yet) - main one being my gpu's getting bored and sporradic/dropping gpu usage on bf4 and slowing down to base clocks

could just be an isolated issue for me, but with how much attention they've given g-sync and in turn, display port - I think the new driver fixed a few quirks

don't forget to enable SLi again too....doh!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> don't forget to enable SLi again too....doh!


I had forgotten to reenable it after the second to last driver update, too.
Took me half a week to notice it. lol


----------



## RogueRaptor

I have owned two of these displays both Rev00 unfortunately. Both have had none exceptable levels of ips glow/bleed for the £800 price tag. But apart from this the display is beautiful to look at with full deep colours (using icc profiles) great levels of detail compared to another ips monitor I own. The immersion level in driving games that support 3440x1440 is off the chart. Ok I haven't owned and sat in front of a multi monitor set up but from 2560x1440 the picture just sucks you in diving in bonnet view.
I do love this monitor but I had to get rid of it. If I was only playing driving games or slow movement games this monitor or the curved version would be a dream buy. But because I play more fast paced games and running 780 ti classys in sli the abundant of screen tear across such a large display is hugely annoying. Plus I noticed a big difference in input lag which resulted in me changing the sensitivity in games such as bf4, borderlands 2, metro LL.
The input lag was more noticable for me tho others may differ. I so much wanted to keep this display and if it wasn't for the games I play it would have been a keeper as the picture quality is beautiful. I could look at static pics at this res all day. If the bleed was sorted, a G-sync module or Adaptive sync/free sync introduced, and possibly a nudge up in the refresh rate I think a lot more people would turn to this display because it has the wow! factor and the picture quality to go with it. Going to try a rog swift for now or just hold out and see where the tech takes us. VA panels with 240hz light strobe?


----------



## RogueRaptor

LG 34UM95 version, forgot that part.


----------



## Sobile

Hi,

Could someone help me with my monitor. I can't get Windows 8.1 x64 to install monitor driver for my 34UM95-P. Device manager is showing it as Generic PnP monitor. I believe this is causing me problems watching videos and movies on internet, for example Netflix and Youtube video playback has black borders around the video. So the movie is playing about half the size of the monitor. Resolution is set to 3440x1440. No option 1440p available.

I have lost the installation CD so I can't install the driver from there. I might be able to find it somewhere in my hard drives if I only knew the name of the driver for it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me with my monitor. I can't get Windows 8.1 x64 to install monitor driver for my 34UM95-P. Device manager is showing it as Generic PnP monitor. I believe this is causing me problems watching videos and movies on internet, for example Netflix and Youtube video playback has black borders around the video. So the movie is playing about half the size of the monitor. Resolution is set to 3440x1440. No option 1440p available.
> 
> I have lost the installation CD so I can't install the driver from there. I might be able to find it somewhere in my hard drives if I only knew the name of the driver for it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


My Win8.1 x64 auto detected the driver, but it is also on LG support's website.


----------



## Sobile

Only the software is there. The monitor driver is missing. I've tried manually installing it but I can't find the driver


----------



## Sobile

Please.... Anyone? Name of the driver used?


----------



## funfordcobra

I plugged in my monitors and they were all recognized as LG34um95-p. The only software I know of is on the site. There's nothing on the CD that isn't on the LG site.


----------



## Sobile

Ok. So no help there. How about the location and name of the driver file that is in use in device manager... Mine is: C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\Monitor.sys. I think that should be something else. I'd really hate to reinstall Windows.... Propably Clean install would fix this


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me with my monitor. I can't get Windows 8.1 x64 to install monitor driver for my 34UM95-P. Device manager is showing it as Generic PnP monitor. I believe this is causing me problems watching videos and movies on internet, for example Netflix and Youtube video playback has black borders around the video. So the movie is playing about half the size of the monitor. Resolution is set to 3440x1440. No option 1440p available.
> 
> I have lost the installation CD so I can't install the driver from there. I might be able to find it somewhere in my hard drives if I only knew the name of the driver for it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


ummm...do netflix or youtube actually SUPPORT ultrawidescreen? If the video is 1440p, it's only going to show in the middle of the monitor. If the video supports 21:9 THEN it will use the entire screen? Or am I wrong here?

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevierg*
> 
> Frustratingly there are a few annoying things. Netflix for instance doesn't have a zoom option for it's videos. So any 21:9 content they have is boxed in with boards at the top and the sides of the video. One way I've managed to get around this is by flipping the screen to 1920x1080, then using the monitors streatch options. This allows you to get full screen 21:9 1080p content from the likes of netflix and youtube (if they've not been uploaded correctly). Not perfect, but hey, if you're only watching the odd movie, it not the worse thing in the world.


^^ That's a quote from page 14 of another 34um95 thread

alos, test youtube with this






It has 1440p as an option for sure (I can see it) so try that and let us know if you can at least choose it


----------



## Sobile

Some videos do but the problem I'm having is that half the screen area is black.... Its only maybe the size of 24" monitor.


----------



## crazyg0od33

do you have a picture?

When the video doesnt support 21:9, it goes to 2560x1440, 27" monitor style if I recall. SO it'll box off the sides and look like it's 27"


----------



## Sobile

I tested with the Iphone video. 1440p. And at lest the height was correct but on the sides was 10cm of black bar on each side


----------



## Sobile

This is 1440p.


----------



## Sobile

So nobody can give me the name of the driver...? Fresh install it is then... I'll get back to you after it's done


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait so the whole screen is white, and the video is in the corner? Thats not normal

if not - if the video is the whole middle of the screen and the black bars are the sides (pillarboxing) - that's normal. It's not a 3440x1440 video. And neither is most of what's on netflix. You'd need a blu-ray or something (I know the Hobbit works) that supports 21:9

So basically I dont think a fresh install is necessary, I just dont think you realized what the monitor does when the video content isn't 21:9...

Unless I'm totally off on what I'm thinking and someone else wants to jump in?


----------



## Sobile

But I have been watching movies on Netflix with little or no bars before.... Please the name of the driver.... No native resolution possible with generic PnP


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> So nobody can give me the name of the driver...? Fresh install it is then... I'll get back to you after it's done


The Windows 8.1 Plug-N-play driver for the monitor is on the CD that came with the monitor. For some reason, it is not available for download on LG's web site. This may have changed since a system update, but Windows couldn't find a suitable driver for it when I first installed my monitor last May. I had to explicitly tell the device manger to load the driver from the CD. If you can't find the Windows 8.1 driver, then PM me your email address and I can send it to you as an attachment.


----------



## Sobile

Finally got the right driver. Thank you Escovado. But unfortunately there is something else wrong with my computer. Native 1440p resolution is still missing and the monitor keeps reminding me about it. And no, the videos don't work.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What are your system specs?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> Finally got the right driver. Thank you Escovado. But unfortunately there is something else wrong with my computer. Native 1440p resolution is still missing and the monitor keeps reminding me about it. And no, the videos don't work.


Double check in the Device Manager that the LG PnP driver is selected for the monitor and not the default PnP.

What cable connector / port are you using?


----------



## Sobile

Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
Intel i7 3770
AMD Radeon HD7970 Matrix Platinum
Windows 8.1 Pro x64


----------



## Sobile

Right Driver is selected. I'm using DisplayPort to connect to my monitor


----------



## Escovado

OK. But what cable are you using? Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort or a DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable with an adapter. You need a high-quality cable for this monitor. A reduced-bit cable will limit you to 1080p I had problems with adapters and ended up getting a Mini-DisplayPort to DisplayPort cable.

Edit: I see that the AMD Radeon HD7970 Matrix Platinum has standard display ports.


----------



## Sobile

I'm using the displayport-displayport cable that came with the monitor. no need for adapters. Don't think they send the best cables with the monitor but should be good enough. Besides it used to work at the beginning.


----------



## Escovado

How to Choose a DisplayPort Cable, and Not Get a Bad One!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> I'm using the displayport-displayport cable that came with the monitor. no need for adapters. Don't think they send the best cables with the monitor but should be good enough. Besides it used to work at the beginning.


Yeah, the cable that came with the monitor should work. I don't know what else to tell you at this point.


----------



## Sobile

Everything seems to be installed correctly an I've tried reinstalling everything and clean install of windows a couple of times. Resetting Bios and everything. Nothing helps. Monitor keeps showing Native resolution and Daisy-Chain may not be available depending on PC performance, graphic card or interface. I'm thinking that the DP cable is broken or my GPU is. I'm going to go get a new cable soon and try that. Cable selection here is poor so I'm going to have to get this: http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/38649/cgdcv/Fuj-tech-DisplayPort-monitorikaapeli-20-pin-uros-uros-2m I hope that is good enough.

BTW. Is your resolution 1440p or 3440x1440?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Okay quick question guys, has anyone gotten to overclock this to 100Hz-120Hz?

I want this monitor, but don't want to trade in my QNIX at 100-120Hz


----------



## funfordcobra

61 hz is the maximum overclock I could get.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sobile*
> 
> Everything seems to be installed correctly an I've tried reinstalling everything and clean install of windows a couple of times. Resetting Bios and everything. Nothing helps. Monitor keeps showing Native resolution and Daisy-Chain may not be available depending on PC performance, graphic card or interface. I'm thinking that the DP cable is broken or my GPU is. I'm going to go get a new cable soon and try that. Cable selection here is poor so I'm going to have to get this: http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/38649/cgdcv/Fuj-tech-DisplayPort-monitorikaapeli-20-pin-uros-uros-2m I hope that is good enough.
> 
> BTW. Is your resolution 1440p or 3440x1440?


I'm running native resolution of 3440x1440.


----------



## gnet158

LG 34um65 owners: Can you please post a pick with a 50/50 split screen, showing a web browser in one and a app (any app) in the other? I want to see how that looks, ideally I'd be browsing the web and editing photo/videos in the other. I ordered a new QX320QHD for $461 but wonder if the extra $138 is worth the upgrade.


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnet158*
> 
> LG 34um65 owners: Can you please post a pick with a 50/50 split screen, showing a web browser in one and a app (any app) in the other? I want to see how that looks, ideally I'd be browsing the web and editing photo/videos in the other. I ordered a new QX320QHD for $461 but wonder if the extra $138 is worth the upgrade.


I do this all the time. Here you go:


----------



## itomic

Does anybody has this one LG 25UM65-P ?? Its small so i wonna know user experience.


----------



## Pahani

I'd like to get the LG Calibrator (ACB8300), but I can't find it anywhere.....

Could someone point me to somewhere in the US where it's available? My UM95 looks good enough, IMO.....but calibration couldn't hurt!


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> I'd like to get the LG Calibrator (ACB8300), but I can't find it anywhere.....
> 
> Could someone point me to somewhere in the US where it's available? My UM95 looks good enough, IMO.....but calibration couldn't hurt!


don't bother. Either get a professional "real" calibrator (as in not Lg) or just save the money

if you manage to find and then buy the LG calibrator, then you're stuck using their broken software.

bought an i1 Display Pro just for this monitor - wasted days with the awful LG software with my multi-monitor setup (it's flat out broken and won't detect the LG anymore), wasted time with clueless customer support asking for a software update to fix this simple problem, then gave up and used the i1's own software (which I then learned was vastly better), and in the end it just wasn't worth it and I sold off the calibrator

I've posted about this too many times already but...if you need a calibrator in your line of work, you already know you do. others that are wondering if they need one...chances are you don't. save the money


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> don't bother. Either get a professional "real" calibrator (as in not Lg) or just save the money
> 
> if you manage to find and then buy the LG calibrator, then you're stuck using their broken software.
> 
> bought an i1 Display Pro just for this monitor - wasted days with the awful LG software with my multi-monitor setup (it's flat out broken and won't detect the LG anymore), wasted time with clueless customer support asking for a software update to fix this simple problem, then gave up and used the i1's own software (which I then learned was vastly better), and in the end it just wasn't worth it and I sold off the calibrator
> 
> I've posted about this too many times already but...if you need a calibrator in your line of work, you already know you do. others that are wondering if they need one...chances are you don't. save the money


Roger that. Thanks for the info, kicking that idea to the curb! LOL


----------



## gnet158

Thanks,

One more question, how much shorter is this monitor compared to a traditonal '27 monitor. I can't tell if they are the same height wise? And how is reading text on screen? I went to Fry's and see the monitor, but it was playing their promotional video (connected via HDMI) and the text looked soft in the video. Don't know if that was due to the video or using HDMI?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> I do this all the time. Here you go:


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnet158*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> One more question, how much shorter is this monitor compared to a traditonal '27 monitor. I can't tell if they are the same height wise? And how is reading text on screen? I went to Fry's and see the monitor, but it was playing their promotional video (connected via HDMI) and the text looked soft in the video. Don't know if that was due to the video or using HDMI?


The monitor measures 14.625 inches height wise. The whole monitor is like having 2 22" monitors side by side without the bezels. Text is extremely sharp. I sit approx 2-3 ft away depending on what I'm doing. However, I do enlarge all icons and text to make everything nice and big by holding down ctrl and moving my mouse wheel. Makes desktop icons look so purty and webpages readable at the distance I sit. HDMI should look just as sharp. I used it briefly waiting for my new video card to come in and it the text was fine, but the 50Hz was an issue. I've had this monitor for almost 4 months now and I love it.

If you can live with the known shortcomings, this monitor is excellent. Shortcomings are backlight bleed(only a problem with movies), not the greatest quality, ****ty stand(buy a VESA mount), then you should be fine. The upside is amazing real estate. I WFH and I remotely connect into my PC at work which is 1920x1200. I have that window open along with a web browser and a few other windows and I never feel like I'm constantly switching back and forth between windows. I hide my start bar for maximum real estate, but I also have two other monitors that help me out as well. One is mainly for video surveillance, and the other is for rainmeter and misc stuff. Hope this helps.


----------



## gnet158

Thanks for all your help Dahi,

I cancelled the Qnix '32 and I ordered the LG34UM64-P only because it has a three year warranty instead of the one year that comes with the LG34UM65-P. They are the same monitor but ones consumer 65-P and the 64-P is commercial. Same price so that was that made this a no brainier. Can't wait until it shows up.


----------



## MoonGard93

I'm interesting at the LG 34UM65-P the only problem is that response 5ms (GTG) anybody experience ghost while gaming ? I'm not really hardcore but i do gaming a lot. Looking forward for any reply. Thanks


----------



## Aelius

Is it just me, or does YouTube's Theater mode (which enlarges the video but doesn't go fullscreen) not work on 21:9 monitors when the browser is not maximized? I kept trying to figure out why YouTube videos on my 21:9 monitor wouldn't enlarge in Theater mode yet they would enlarge on my dinky little laptop. After forcing my 21:9 monitor's display resolution to 16:9, YouTube videos finally started enlarging in Theater mode when my browser is not maximized.

Can anyone else test this and verify my results? All you have to do is un-maximize your browser and watch a YouTube video in Theater mode (the button to the left of the fullscreen button on the video controls) and see if it enlarges or not. You can tell whether or not it's enlarging by pressing the Theater mode button again to go back to default video size. And if your experience is like mine, the video sizes will be the same no matter what mode you're in.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Is it just me, or does YouTube's Theater mode (which enlarges the video but doesn't go fullscreen) not work on 21:9 monitors when the browser is not maximized? I kept trying to figure out why YouTube videos on my 21:9 monitor wouldn't enlarge in Theater mode yet they _would_ enlarge on my dinky little laptop. After forcing my 21:9 monitor's display resolution to 16:9, YouTube videos finally started enlarging in Theater mode when my browser is not maximized.
> 
> Can anyone else test this and verify my results? All you have to do is un-maximize your browser and watch a YouTube video in Theater mode (the button to the left of the fullscreen button on the video controls) and see if it enlarges or not. You can tell whether or not it's enlarging by pressing the Theater mode button again to go back to default video size. And if your experience is like mine, the video sizes will be the same no matter what mode you're in.


Works fine, the browser window has to be wide enough for theater mode.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Is it just me, or does YouTube's Theater mode (which enlarges the video but doesn't go fullscreen) not work on 21:9 monitors when the browser is not maximized? I kept trying to figure out why YouTube videos on my 21:9 monitor wouldn't enlarge in Theater mode yet they _would_ enlarge on my dinky little laptop. After forcing my 21:9 monitor's display resolution to 16:9, YouTube videos finally started enlarging in Theater mode when my browser is not maximized.
> 
> Can anyone else test this and verify my results? All you have to do is un-maximize your browser and watch a YouTube video in Theater mode (the button to the left of the fullscreen button on the video controls) and see if it enlarges or not. You can tell whether or not it's enlarging by pressing the Theater mode button again to go back to default video size. And if your experience is like mine, the video sizes will be the same no matter what mode you're in.


unless they fixed it recently, Theater mode is always bugged on a fresh restart/boot and won't resize. I've always had to toggle it back and forth - which I got tired of and just use normal now with larger sized windows /shrug


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

Anybody has experience pivoting this display into portrait mode?


----------



## Inimigo

I am definitely getting one. Just waiting for the missus to travel and pick it up here.
I'm going for the 65.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Got my UM94 from massdrop today. Bleed is pretty rough - I can see it in the corners on black backgrounds even with the lights on. I don't know what LG considers "normal" for backlight bleed, but it's at least 3 inches into the screen in both bottom corners and random spots around the monitor...


----------



## dahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Got my UM94 from massdrop today. Bleed is pretty rough - I can see it in the corners on black backgrounds even with the lights on. I don't know what LG considers "normal" for backlight bleed, but it's at least 3 inches into the screen in both bottom corners and random spots around the monitor...


Yep, that sounds about right. Pretty much what mine looks like. If you aren't watching movies, it's not really noticeable. I think you'll find that the screen real estate makes up for the backlight bleed.


----------



## gnet158

My 34UM64-P will up today, can't wait. I'll check for backlight bleed, as long as it's not worst than my current dell U2412M then I'll be happy.


----------



## crazyg0od33

So just a word on how my call with LG just went - keep in mind I purchased for $850 from Massdrop

Me: "Hi, I just received this monitor - backlight bleed is pretty significant, can I get a replacement?"

LG: "Unfortunately to do a direct swap, we need to have the monitor in stock, and we don't have any of that model in stock right now. I can process a 'defective return' and we will take the monitor back and give you a refund."

Me: "Ok, well I didn't exactly buy it from a store that I can just walk into and pick up a new one. How would the refund work? Would I get the money back on my debit card?"

LG: "I don't have that info...the defective returns specialist will call you to explain how it all works within 2 business days. It could be a direct deposit, it could be a store credit."

Me: "Well I bought it at a discount, from a site where 'store credit' won't apply. Can I start a defective returns case and if the way in which a refund is provided doesn't work for me, keep this monitor until there is stock again to do a swap?"

LG: "I don't know."

Me: "Any idea when there will be stock again?"

LG: "I don't have that information."

And then I stopped talking. So basically - if we have any backlight bleed, we're screwed. Not only can we NOT do a swap, but we may also get refunded $850 - which wouldn't allow us to buy the monitor again since no place has them this cheap - in potentially store credit, which is useless to massdrop.com

So...yeah


----------



## mega killer

hi guys
anyone who have this monitor can you overclock it


----------



## Someone09

Havn´t tried it myself yet but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 61 hz is the maximum overclock I could get.


----------



## mega killer

i think he got a bad one the oc change from one to one


----------



## mcshoes

Just got the LG 34UM65 from NewEgg Third Party retailer Adorama for $599. I have already contacted LG and Adorama for a replacement. I have light bleed in the bottom left corner. It's pretty noticeable during games, movies, and even when I have After Effects open. I am a motion graphic artist so this really bugs me. Adorama has offered me a refund and LG said they will do a swap. Mine was manufactured in Aug Rev. 2. I like the ultra wide and its great for work, but I feel it shouldn't have this issue especially since its advertised as an editing monitor. Should I just get my money back or send it to LG? They both said they will email me a prepaid UPS label in 24-48hours.


----------



## jovi9

This seems to be a SERIOUS issue with a uncomfortable high percentage of LG 21:9 monitors. i returned my LG 29UB65-P 29" to B&H and will order the LG 34UM65-P but with B&H you get a 7-14 business days wait time but i cant go though the crap of returning such an expensive monitor because of LG's lazy, embarrassingly horrible quality control so i might just stay away from them from now on. if people that ordered the LG 34UM95 Flag Ship model have this problem i don't think the cheaper models have a chance







.


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> The monitor measures 14.625 inches height wise. The whole monitor is like having 2 22" monitors side by side without the bezels.


coming from a 27" myself, seems we'd give up on height which I'm not ready for yet I fear.

The 14.625 inches high, is that including or excluding the border around it?


----------



## buffnerd

Actual real estate (border excluded) the following are the dimensions:

27" 16:9 monitor
H=13.24"
W=23.53"
D=27"

34" 21:9 monitor
H=13.4"
W=31.25"
D=34"

22" 16:9 monitor
H=10.79"
W=19.17"
D=22"

Not sure where two 22" monitors side by side come into play but the 34" monitor would be roughly .16" taller then the 27" and 1.33x wider than the 27"
So in a nutshell, the 34" monitor would be about 1.33 "27" monitors side by side.
Again only talking real estate, no bezels.


----------



## Inimigo

great. that's crystal clear and what I was hoping for. at least I don't have to give in on the height of my currnet 27".
thanks a million buffnerd


----------



## buffnerd

pythagorean theorem is your friend








Keep in mind depending on the rounding used dimensions can be off by up to .02"


----------



## n4p0l3onic

hi guys I have pre ordered 34UM95 despite the fact that it cost like USD 1300 on my country and I have to wait like 2 months...








screw it I have been obsessed with that 34" 3440x1440 ever since it was announced.

what I want to ask here is : how do you calibrate that monitor? do you guys calibrate it or just using a preset or what?


----------



## thefivetheory

I have a 34UM94 from Massdrop and I'm noticing some quiet but noticeable (and very annoying) clicking noises coming from the display every few minutes. I'm using DisplayPort (1.1 vs. 1.2 seems to make no difference). LG is supposed to be doing a DOA replacement for me since the 94 is the "commercial" version. I searched this thread and couldn't find anything so I'm really hoping I just got a lemon...

Has anyone noticed anything similar?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

where did everyone get the idea that the UM94-P is the commercial version of UM95?


----------



## crazyg0od33

from the description saying that


----------



## thefivetheory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> where did everyone get the idea that the UM94-P is the commercial version of UM95?


From Massdrop/LG. MD was originally planning to drop the 95 but ended up getting the 94. The only real difference is a 3-year warranty and a better DOA policy (new unit replacement if less than 30 days old, vs a refurb).


----------



## gnet158

I've been using my 34UM64-P (3 year warranty) for about a week now so far I love this monitor.

I did run a black light bleed test and I'm happy to report that I do have minimal IPS glow but no black light bleed that I can see.

I do have the odd video flicker every now and then while connected to DVI, can't recreate it by giggling the cable but it happens every now and then and not everytime. Never happened while connected to HDMI (ordered a new dual link DVI cable off ebay that was defective). I had to order a Roswell D-DVI cable from new egg so I ran the monitor for a good two days connected to HDMI and never a blip.

My card is a Nvidia 720 1gb running the latest drivers.


----------



## dozerplex

Hey guys! I picked up an LG 34UM65-P monitor yesterday and I've gotta say, its great. Games look amazing, movies (cropped to 2:35:1 when able to without distortion) is a refreshing change. I do have one problem though. The picture doesn't take up the entire monitor. I have black borders around it, in game, in movie, in Windows.

About 2mm on the bottom and 1cm on the top, left and right hand sides.

Huh?

Any ideas how to fix this?

I'm using HDMI 1.4 with an ATI 7970, Windows 7 and a 24" (dual) monitor. I had to set the resolution to 2560x1080 in Catalyst Control to get it to display 'full screen' when running dual monitors. Windows and CCC both say they're running at 2560x1080 as do all the games I've tried. I'm assuming its some form of scaling issue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Regards.


----------



## Grults

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dozerplex*
> 
> Hey guys! I picked up an LG 34UM65-P monitor yesterday and I've gotta say, its great. Games look amazing, movies (cropped to 2:35:1 when able to without distortion) is a refreshing change. I do have one problem though. The picture doesn't take up the entire monitor. I have black borders around it, in game, in movie, in Windows.
> 
> About 2mm on the bottom and 1cm on the top, left and right hand sides.
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Any ideas how to fix this?
> 
> I'm using HDMI 1.4 with an ATI 7970, Windows 7 and a 24" (dual) monitor. I had to set the resolution to 2560x1080 in Catalyst Control to get it to display 'full screen' when running dual monitors. Windows and CCC both say they're running at 2560x1080 as do all the games I've tried. I'm assuming its some form of scaling issue.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Regards.


What you are describing, dimension-wise, is the normal border of the panel. At the bottom of it it also has a plastic cover so the border appears to be thinner. The panel of this monitor extends physically almost to the very edge of the device(except from the bottom), which gives it a cleaner look as on the top and the sides you only see 1mm of plastic around it - but once you turn it on you realise that it is a clever marketing trick to improve the overall aesthetics of it.
I don't mind by the way, i am also happy with my 65, and there is nothing wrong with yours either.


----------



## nxtiak

Somehow my PC isn't detecting the USB connection to my LG34UM95 anymore.
Well it does as in things plugged into my LG i can see (flash drives, webcam, etc, they work)
But the TrueColorFinder program doesn't see it.
Something is wrong with the TUSB3410 Boot Device driver and I've tried a lot of things trying to reinstall it and update the driver etc, but I still get yellow exclamation point in Device Manager for it.

Any ideas?


----------



## dozerplex

Ah, thanks for clearing that up. Its a bit disappointing that it doesn't fill the entire screen, but if that's the way it's designed its a relief. Saves me dicking around in CCC at least.

Thanks, Grults!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Btw guys, does nvidia dsr work on 34um95? Does the 6880x2880 res selectable and working on games?


----------



## funfordcobra

Yes you can select it, but the performance hit is too high. Lg34 is already 5 Million pixels. The resolution you want is 10 million. You're not going to get much past 4k resolution even with the most powerful GPU setup for gaming.

X1.2 DSR or 1x.5 DSR (about 4k res) is more realistic and even then with gtx 980s I only get 20-40 fps. I leave it on native resolution. DSR is more for [email protected] players. I think the technology is useless for 1400p, 1600p, and 4k monitors.

I've used it on [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] native resolutionsusing all DSR resolutions from x1.2 to x4 and the only one that was noticeably different was the 1080 monitor.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yes you can select it, but the performance hit is too high. Lg34 is already 5 Million pixels. The resolution you want is 10 million. You're not going to get much past 4k resolution even with the most powerful GPU setup for gaming.
> 
> X1.2 DSR or 1x.5 DSR (about 4k res) is more realistic and even then with gtx 980s I only get 20-40 fps. I leave it on native resolution. DSR is more for [email protected] players. I think the technology is useless for 1400p, 1600p, and 4k monitors.
> 
> I've used it on [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] native resolutionsusing all DSR resolutions from x1.2 to x4 and the only one that was noticeably different was the 1080 monitor.


nah 6880x2880 is actually 19.8 mega pixels, so yeah I'm well aware of that; however doesn't that make us excited? I'm planning to use SLI 970, hopefully some less heavy games will be playable with that setup


----------



## gnet158

Just applied an update from Nvidia that has resolved my random flicker.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnet158*
> 
> Just applied an update from Nvidia that has resolved my random flicker.


I wish AMD would get on the ball and fix the quad-crossfire and flicker issues. :\


----------



## Someone09

Yeah, there is definitively something fishy with AMD and this monitor.

I currently am testing a R9 295x2 (coming from two 780 Tis) which only has mini DP ports. And I have yet to find a adapter/cable that doesn´t give me signals losses or flickering.
Already went through one adapter, one 3in1 adapter and two cables.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Yeah, there is definitively something fishy with AMD and this monitor.
> 
> I currently am testing a R9 295x2 (coming from two 780 Tis) which only has mini DP ports. And I have yet to find a adapter/cable that doesn´t give me signals losses or flickering.
> Already went through one adapter, one 3in1 adapter and two cables.


I have the same issues. I'm running two 7990s in crossfire (the predecessor to the R9 295x2). It's not your cable. The signal lost message and the flickering looks like they are caused by bugs in the driver.


----------



## gnet158

The odd thing is it never happened when connected via HDMI, only with DVI-D. Are you guys seeing hte same thing?


----------



## Someone09

I only had the R9 295x2 for a few days now but...yes.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> I have the same issues. I'm running two 7990s in crossfire (the predecessor to the R9 295x2). It's not your cable. The signal lost message and the flickering looks like they are caused by bugs in the driver.


Could be. But with the original cable I had similar issues with my two 780 Tis, too. But a better shielded cable made them disappear.
Probably a issue with DP, AMD drivers and the cable.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Could be. But with the original cable I had similar issues with my two 780 Tis, too. But a better shielded cable made them disappear.
> Probably a issue with DP, AMD drivers and the cable.


The flicker I'm talking about happens rarely and seems associated with scrolling operations in many desktop applications. I'm using 6ft. cables that work with 4k monitors. Anyway, there are issues in both the DP and AMD implementations. If AMD doesn't do something about the quad crossfire crash, I'll switch to Nvidia on the next GPU upgrade.


----------



## Someone09

Then we have different flickering issues.


----------



## Someone09

Little update: Today my last cable to try out arrived. The flickering is gone but instead I would get a message from CCC that the refresh rate had to be reduced to 30Hz.
LOL...that´s new.

Anyway, I´ll go back to my 780 Tis now. Goodbye R9 295x2, you are one sexy card...but your drivers suck.


----------



## fragamemnon

Right.

I've just read through this thread, as I have a very bad case of an upgrade itch.
I was planning to de-bezel my 3x24'' 1200p setup and end up with ~10mm between panels, but then again these monitors...

Judging by how the rave turned into rant in the course of a few months of posts in this thread, I suppose I will indeed skip on this LG unit and instead wait on an AOC/Dell/Philips alternative.

I would gladly experiment with one unit, but I am not sure whether the return conditions I'll get here, in Bulgaria, will make it worth the risk.
I am generally willing to open it up and fix potential light bleeding, but as I am currently running a 290 (soon to be crossfire) I don't see any overcome of the flickering issue.

Do we have a confirmed ETA of the other manufacturer's monitors?
AFAIK:
Dell U3415W will be globally available in December;
AOC U3477PQU is already out there somewhere (although I can't seem to locate one in the vicinity);
And I haven't looked around for Philips that much.

Another thing that I see as potentially bothersome is the crippled stand, and I definitely can't afford another $200+ (incl. shipping and tax) in order to position it conveniently.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Anyway, I´ll go back to my 780 Tis now. Goodbye R9 295x2, you are one sexy card...but your drivers suck.


I haven't encountered being stuck with 30Hz. But I'll have to agree that AMDs drivers do not get on well with this monitor.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Right.
> 
> I've just read through this thread, as I have a very bad case of an upgrade itch.
> I was planning to de-bezel my 3x24'' 1200p setup and end up with ~10mm between panels, but then again these monitors...
> 
> Judging by how the rave turned into rant in the course of a few months of posts in this thread, I suppose I will indeed skip on this LG unit and instead wait on an AOC/Dell/Philips alternative.
> 
> I would gladly experiment with one unit, but I am not sure whether the return conditions I'll get here, in Bulgaria, will make it worth the risk.
> I am generally willing to open it up and fix potential light bleeding, but as I am currently running a 290 (soon to be crossfire) I don't see any overcome of the flickering issue.
> 
> Do we have a confirmed ETA of the other manufacturer's monitors?
> AFAIK:
> Dell U3415W will be globally available in December;
> AOC U3477PQU is already out there somewhere (although I can't seem to locate one in the vicinity);
> And I haven't looked around for Philips that much.
> 
> Another thing that I see as potentially bothersome is the crippled stand, and I definitely can't afford another $200+ (incl. shipping and tax) in order to position it conveniently.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'll restate that, overall, I am very happy with this monitor. I did replace the factory stand with a VESA mounting arm. Anyone who buys this monitor should do that. But the factory stand is useable and it looks nice, it just doesn't give you anything in the way of adjustability. I haven't had the backlight bleed issues reported here, so I'm either one of the lucky ones or it could be a case of those having problems with a product are more likely to post complaints than those who don't. I do see some IPS glow on the extremities because of the angle of view on such a wide monitor. If you're considering the purchase of this monitor with multiple GPUs, then I would advise to drive it with Nvidia cards as opposed to AMD. I'm running two AMD 7990s in crossfire (4 GPUs). With crossfire enabled, AMD's drivers crash the moment my system goes into full-screen graphics mode at the native resolution (3440x1440). Their drivers do not crash at lower resolutions or with any 4k monitor at native resolution (3840x2160). The issue does not appear to have anything to do with bandwidth, but with some kind of bug in the way AMD's drivers divide up the screen with those dimensions in quad-crossfire . A single 7990 card works just fine. I have asked AMD several times to about it but have no resolution to the issue. I'm not going to hold my breath since I doubt there are many users with my configuration (quad GPUs and this monitor), so I doubt if AMD cares.

My advice would be to wait and see what other monitors come out and if those have any issues. I'd also think that one of the curved monitors would decrease the IPS glow on the extremes.


----------



## Inimigo

Having just upgraded to a gtx970, and no intention to go for dual/multiple gpu's, should this infuence my choice in buying the 95 or 65 model?
Mainly playing flights sims (DCS and Cliffs of Dover).

Also wonder how the 5ms will negatively impact my current experience with a(27") 1ms display...


----------



## Berdyne

you should get the 34um65 model. The 95 needs a lot of graphics power to drive it. Users report having multiple graphic cards to get
the best experience. 2 to 4 gtx 780's for example! 3440 x 1440 is a lot of pixels for a singlegraphics card. Also many, many users
report a lot of problems with the 95 model, most have severe backlight bleed on the top of their list. SEVERE. And replacement 34um95's
seem to be no better.
I also am looking at the 65 model for my self, as it has fewer reported problems and far, far less system requirement to run it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berdyne*
> 
> you should get the 34um65 model. The 95 needs a lot of graphics power to drive it. Users report having multiple graphic cards to get
> the best experience. 2 to 4 gtx 780's for example! 3440 x 1440 is a lot of pixels for a singlegraphics card. Also many, many users
> report a lot of problems with the 95 model, most have severe backlight bleed on the top of their list. SEVERE. And replacement 34um95's
> seem to be no better.
> I also am looking at the 65 model for my self, as it has fewer reported problems and far, far less system requirement to run it.


I respectfully disagree. I've had 3 way sli gtx 770s, SLI 780 Tis, and 2 gtx 980s on the lg34um95. They are all overkill by far. I had a LG 34um65 for 1 day and I took it back.

I'd say a 7970 would run it fine. Just turn off AA and use low MSAA and ULTRA everything else. It's 1440p you don't need it lol. Its night and day from 1080p, It really is. I sold my 144hz surround setup to buy this monitor and for me 1440p is astonishing. I'll never buy 1080p again.

You can easily run this display with one card, I do a lot. Using 2 980s I get about 30-40% utilization. With one I get 80%-90% as it should be. Even 2GB of VRAM is enough.. Its only 5 million pixels.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> Having just upgraded to a gtx970, and no intention to go for dual/multiple gpu's, should this infuence my choice in buying the 95 or 65 model?
> Mainly playing flights sims (DCS and Cliffs of Dover).
> 
> Also wonder how the 5ms will negatively impact my current experience with a(27") 1ms display...


One 970 will tear it up, trust me.

I came from 3 vg248qe 144hz 1ms surround and I really like the LG95. I actually have a swift, Korean 120hz monitor and I find myself playing on the lg34um95 90% of the time.
Or, keep what you have for a backup.

I do switch to the swift or qnix for twitch gaming, but honestly if you're a good gamer it's not gona make a big deal. If you are competing get a CRT!! lol.









The lag and blur does take about a day to get use to but the IPS colors are amazing. Like nothing I've owned and I haven't even calibrated it.


----------



## Talfrey

Got mine from massdrop.

Massive chunk of pink pixels right in the middle of the screen.

Piece of **** for $850.

Already going through the motions of returning it.

I suggest avoiding this monitor. Nothing but problems from what I have seen.


----------



## exyia

I keep forgetting to re-enable SLi after new drivers, and my single titan (compared to 3) runs BF4 quite well on 3440x1440. even some MSAA (puts it right around ~55fps with 2x MSAA on some maps)

so a 970 will run it well - not perfect obviously, but this resolution isn't terribly hard to drive


----------



## Inimigo

mixed replies. still can't make up my mind.
it's about the same "absolute price", though instead of USD, I pay EUR.
big difference (in my case) to put down EUR 650 for the 65 than EUR 900 for the 95.
anyone running a 95 on a 970, thanks to share your experience.


----------



## funfordcobra

970 will be fine. I ran mine a few days on a single gtx 770 at high fps and a 970 is twice as powerful as a 770.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> mixed replies. still can't make up my mind.
> it's about the same "absolute price", though instead of USD, I pay EUR.
> big difference (in my case) to put down EUR 650 for the 65 than EUR 900 for the 95.
> anyone running a 95 on a 970, thanks to share your experience.


I honestly do not see the point of 65 (or whatever 2560x1080 panel)

the horizontal resolution is the same as regular 1440p....being immersed is mostly about horizontal resolution - and 1440p alone is still a bit narrow to be "immersive".....so why bother? just go 1440p?

that's just my perspective


----------



## Inimigo

Dear Santa ....

Well, I'll go for the 95 I guess. Will order it close to xmas in order to have a big box under the tree.


----------



## buffnerd

Anyone with a Qnix that can give feedback vs this monitor. I really am leaning towards the LG (or equivalent) but want to see if anyone has input and comparisons vs the Qnix with a +/- 96hz OC.

Thank you


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Somehow my PC isn't detecting the USB connection to my LG34UM95 anymore.
> Well it does as in things plugged into my LG i can see (flash drives, webcam, etc, they work)
> But the TrueColorFinder program doesn't see it.
> Something is wrong with the TUSB3410 Boot Device driver and I've tried a lot of things trying to reinstall it and update the driver etc, but I still get yellow exclamation point in Device Manager for it.
> 
> Any ideas?


The TUSB3410 belongs to Texas Instrument device. It's basically a USB to Serial Port Controller. You can grab the driver from LG's website. You need this driver to get the USB port working on your LG monitor.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> The Windows 8.1 Plug-N-play driver for the monitor is on the CD that came with the monitor. For some reason, it is not available for download on LG's web site. This may have changed since a system update, but Windows couldn't find a suitable driver for it when I first installed my monitor last May. I had to explicitly tell the device manger to load the driver from the CD. If you can't find the Windows 8.1 driver, then PM me your email address and I can send it to you as an attachment.


@Escovado: Out of curiosity, what does your [Device Manager > Monitor] show your LG monitor as? Is it "Generic PnP Monitor"?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> @Escovado: Out of curiosity, what does your [Device Manager > Monitor] show your LG monitor as? Is it "Generic PnP Monitor"?


mine did until I had the driver mailed to me. now it says lg34'''


----------



## n4p0l3onic

btw for 34um95 owners, at what settings do you use the monitor? how is the calibration?


----------



## Qui3tman

Hi folks, joined up specifically to try and get opinions on what I should do!

Basically, I love the look of these monitors but unsure which to go for, mainly because I don't want games to run like a dog due to the change in resolution. I'm currently running 2x24" @ 1080p from an i5-3570k OC'd to 4ghz, 8Gb RAM (probs going to 16 soon) with a HIS HD 7950 3Gb iceq x2.

So with those specs, should I be looking at the 34um65 or the 34um95?


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> One 970 will tear it up, trust me.
> 
> I came from 3 vg248qe 144hz 1ms surround and I really like the LG95. I actually have a swift, Korean 120hz monitor and I find myself playing on the lg34um95 90% of the time.
> Or, keep what you have for a backup.
> 
> I do switch to the swift or qnix for twitch gaming, but honestly if you're a good gamer it's not gona make a big deal. If you are competing get a CRT!! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lag and blur does take about a day to get use to but the IPS colors are amazing. Like nothing I've owned and I haven't even calibrated it.


You have a ROG Swift and prefer the 34UM95? Interesting! That's not at all what I would have expected, especially from a gamer.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vigil*
> 
> You have a ROG Swift and prefer the 34UM95? Interesting! That's not at all what I would have expected, especially from a gamer.


I actually took the rog swift back and just kept the qnix and lg34. Gsync didn't make a difference for me because my frames rarely drop below 120. Also the TN panel is atrocious. Most people praising the rog swift are just trying to justify their purchases somehow. IMO.


----------



## Vigil

I might be in the minority, but it's a shame these aren't glossy displays. It will be interesting to see how Samsung's S34E790C (a VA panel) compares.


----------



## Blze001

So, does LG have an embargo or something with widescreen monitors? I know there are other ones supposedly on the market, like ACO's U3477PQU, but they're apparently not being sold anywhere.

I'm disappointed. My monitor budget is only ~$1000, which puts the 1440p version out of my reach.


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So, does LG have an embargo or something with widescreen monitors? I know there are other ones supposedly on the market, like ACO's U3477PQU, but they're apparently not being sold anywhere.
> 
> I'm disappointed. My monitor budget is only ~$1000, which puts the 1440p version out of my reach.


saw this deal post on another thread

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=7418466&SID=f7cee2305983490981111eed12ea19dd&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16824005635&cm_sp=

LG 34UM95 only $809 shipped with coupon code EMCWWHE25

its in your budget


----------



## chinpokomons

Whoa! Nice! i found a UM95 owners thread. I just got mine in the mail today. paid about $1.2k for it. Canada had like a 20% tax.. Didnt manage to snag it before all the deals showed up as well.

Anyways, i got a few questions.

I must admit I am abit disappointed with this. I assumed that it would revolutionize my gaming experience, but the games that I play (dota, call of duty) doesnt really scale well at all with this resolution. I also like to youtube, and now I get a square box in the center with black lines all around when i click 1080p. Is there a way you guys managed to bypass this?


----------



## crazyg0od33

wsgf.org to check games out that support the resolution.

And the monitor is far greater than 1080p, and 1080p is 16:9 not 21:9 so you're going to have those bars. You need a 1440p widescreen video. for example search - ultrawidescreen hobbit trrailer, and it should be fullscreen


----------



## chinpokomons

is there no way to somehow make it fit? I must say that 50% of what i do on my desktop is youtube, and 40% DotA (doesnt support widescreen)

So..does that mean that you guys also youtube/etc and just accept the black bars on all sides?


----------



## chinpokomons

This is my monitor. From reading the reviews, this monitor is notorious for backlight bleeding. Honestly, I didnt really notice it until i used the all black image. I wonder..is this considered acceptable?

Its not really obvious..but when i took a picture, it looked bad


----------



## Vigil

It looks bad in the photo, but if you didn't notice it before you took it and don't really care, then that's all that matters right? Personally speaking, this sort of thing is one of the reasons why I would prefer to purchase a similar model from Dell (better quality control and if you do need to return anything, it's a lot easier (at least in my experience)).


----------



## jommy999

my monitor i am using now is the same that i can't see all the glow or blacklight bleed with my naked eyes but it show on camera when i took a photo. i would ask for exchange or return if you can see as normal use.


----------



## jovi9

*Cant even enjoy a movie without this backlight bleed issue completely ruining the experience!!.* *LG-34UM94-P*


----------



## funfordcobra

That's actually not bad at all.. I had to take mine back 5 tines to get one that good.


----------



## Pip Boy

surely a VA panel should ship with these screens, can't IPS get fixed or die off somewhere ?


----------



## chinpokomons

I think that looks loads better than my unit though....


----------



## crazyg0od33

hm My monitor looked unbearable when I set it up at school, but now that I set it up at home, I dont notice the bleed NEARLY as much. Hmmm

edit - quick question for you chrome users: Are you also getting an odd visual artifact about halfway across the top when the window is in fullscreen? Almost as if the window splits like it should have ended there but is then forced to continue rendering? I attached a screenshot below.


----------



## jovi9

if you had to go through so many exchanges then to end up with the same quality panel i have then its even more sad especially when you pay (1) one thousand dollars for this monitor. nothing worse than watching movies and clearly seeing the bleed ruin the colors over and over and over







.


----------



## chinpokomons

Guys, how did you use the USB hub at the back of the monitor? Or am i missing something (eg usb uplink cable)


----------



## crazyg0od33

you need to buy the uplink cable


----------



## Pip Boy

anyone see this.. apparently can fix back light bleed so it might not actually be the panel after all.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041008994&postcount=2557

its been confirmed by a few people now, obviously go careful if you try this


----------



## crazyg0od33

Tried it - didn't work on my screen when I did it unfortunately. But give it a shot, it's not too hard if you're careful, and I did see some reduction in bleed, but it came back for me when I had to put the plastic back in even though I didn't stick it back quite as far as it was initially


----------



## Washer UK

Hello all, I have purchased the LG 34UM95

I have an issue that others have mentioned.
sometimes my monitor just wont turn on with the computer, "no signal" I have it connected via supplied displayport cable into Asus Strix GTX 970. Display port 1.2 disabled in settings.
How many people are having this problem? Also when I turn my PC off the led on the monitor blinks away to indicate "power saving mode" surely it should just turn off?

I saw in one of the posts that the monitor has a driver on the cd, I just managed to install it (what a faf!) I will report back if it helps with the power on issue.

Paul


----------



## crazyg0od33

I just resorted to leaving it on with a mostly black screensaver. It doesnt get bright enough to keep me awake, and even though mine always wakes up, it wakes up flickering and tearing a lot, and I can't get it to stop without a restart. But keeping it running makes it work fine for me


----------



## Someone09

Solution for me was to get a better DP cable.


----------



## chinpokomons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> you need to buy the uplink cable


Really? Man..they should include it at least. How come I don't see many people comment on the lack if this cable on the reviews?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Solution for me was to get a better DP cable.


Solution to the monitor not waking up?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> Really? Man..they should include it at least. How come I don't see many people comment on the lack if this cable on the reviews?


Its a bit tight not including one I guess, it was on my mind to look on amazon for one, I listed my old Dell monitor on ebay today and dug the box out for it, guess what, brand new uplink cable in the box.... nicked it


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Solution for me was to get a better DP cable.


Well Ive ordered a better cable, fingers crossed


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Solution for me was to get a better DP cable.


Wait really? A different DP cable than the one included? Is the included one DP1.2?

I was looking at the Monoprice one, but I wanted a longer cable, and 6ft won't do for me


----------



## Washer UK

I've ordered this one, apparently display port certified
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007PKPUIK/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

If it is the supplied cable causing problems then it's a massive own goal on LGs behalf, how many returns and rmas have they encountered due to it!


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Solution to the monitor not waking up?


On the LG I only had horizontal flickering (mostly after waking it up) which I could solve with a better (better shielded to be precise) cable.
I also tried out 2 4k monitors before and had the not waking up issue and could solve this with a better DP cable, too. (Well, it´s the same cable.







)

So yeah, I am pretty sure it´s an issue with DP for me. No idea if it´s just a software/driver issue, an hardware issue (not enough shielding or bad connectors on some cables) or if I just have some weird interferences where my monitor stands. (Who knows what is going on in the wall behind it.)


----------



## amang

Apparently, there have been too many non-compliant DP cables in the market, even including the DP cable that is supplied with the monitor manufacturer. Just make sure you get yourself a good fully compliant DP cable.


----------



## Washer UK

I've only had the flickering and bad resolution after computer sleeped the monitor once, a restart fixed it. The no signal has been happening regularly though so heres hoping the cable will help.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah looks like I'm gonna get a legit DP cable when I come back home for the holidays


----------



## Washer UK

I read about pin 20 sending power to the GPU so I thought i would remove it, still had all the previous issues.
Next I though **** this and connected via HDMI, Im getting native res at 60hz 32bit colour over HDMI what the ******** hell......


----------



## Someone09

Wut?

You sure?


----------



## Washer UK

Serious, its bloody fixed!


----------



## Washer UK

Computer shuts down, starts up all good in the hood

EDIT it seemed to be the usb uplink cable causing problems with shutting down, I had uplink plugged into USB 3 at computer end and three things plugged into monitor (keyboard, mouse, webcam) device manager was showing that something wasn't installed properly.
Ive removed uplink cable and now shutdown perfectly, and after moving over to HDMI I start up properly too.








:thumb:







:thumb:


----------



## crazyg0od33

but HDMI doesn't support 60Hz. Can we get a screencap of the refresh rate, input, and resolution?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> but HDMI doesn't support 60Hz. Can we get a screencap of the refresh rate, input, and resolution?


sure, I can get 61 hz, I didn't try hdmi because I was led to believe it was limited to 50hz. The provisos is my gpu is hdmi 2.0


----------



## crazyg0od33

ah so you have a 980?

That helps, I just still don't get it since the monitor itself is HDMI 1.4a, but alright. I'll just stick with a higher quality DP cable


----------



## Washer UK

It's 970 sli I have but yes 2.0 on both, all I can think is 2.0 wasn't commonplace when they wrote the manual


----------



## Washer UK

Ok so I'm still confused, I have the monitors driver installed and when I choose "native resolution 3440x1440 it does only give me the option for 50hz or 60hz with 16bit colour.
I have a custom resolution that is 3440x1440 60hz and 32bit colour, DSR isn't selected in the Nvidia controll panel, am I getting what I think I am or not?

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad249/Washer-UK/Untitled_zps3ce1e83e.jpg


----------



## chinpokomons

1. Does anybody here know how to fix the netflix and youtube resolution issue? I mean..how do i remove the black bars on all sides? I really hate this picture in picture effect.

2. What media player do you guys use for this?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> It's 970 sli I have but yes 2.0 on both, all I can think is 2.0 wasn't commonplace when they wrote the manual


it's not that 2.0 isn't / wasn't commonplace - it's literally that the HDMI inputs on this monitor are only 1.4a.

Meaning they shouldn't offer 60Hz native res over HDMI but idk. if you're getting it to work than well done haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> 1. Does anybody here know how to fix the netflix and youtube resolution issue? I mean..how do i remove the black bars on all sides? I really hate this picture in picture effect.
> 
> 2. What media player do you guys use for this?


1) I'm like 99.999999% sure you can't. If you're on youtube you need to find 1080p video that still has upper / lower letterboxing. Or search for ultrawide videos.

2) I use VLC. Trick for VLC - take your 1080p video start playing it. Then, in the top menu for VLC, go to video>crop>2.39:1>profit! Fullscreen ultrawide images


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it's not that 2.0 isn't / wasn't commonplace - it's literally that the HDMI inputs on this monitor are only 1.4a.
> 
> Meaning they shouldn't offer 60Hz native res over HDMI but idk. if you're getting it to work than well done haha


I'm not sure I am though, it looks that way but hmmm


----------



## exhibitO

Just got this monitor, and I've been lurking this thread.

I believe I may have fixed the loss of signal issue on this monitor, I'm using DisplayPort, by the way.

I installed all the drivers and software from the LG page, (software update page) here : http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-34UM95-P#

I rebooted, and loaded up the calibration software, it prompted to plug in my monitor with USB, so I did. I didn't do anything in the software just closed it out. I noticed the loss of signal doesn't happen now.

Anyway, maybe I got lucky, ordered from Newegg, my monitor production date is September, and I have minimal lightbleed!


----------



## Washer UK

Are you using the supplied dp cable? With the usb connected do you ever get stuck on the blue windows is shutting down screen?
I do have some back light bleed but I have my brightness set to 0 now, still bright enough in my room. It has reduced the bleed dramatically.
Overall I'm over the moon with this screen after a shakey start.
Could anyone confirm my suspicion that setting the monitor to 1:1 pixel ratio would disable any scalling process and therefore reduce input lag, I have seen people complain to the point of returning the screen for a refund due to input lag. I cant detect any??


----------



## exhibitO

Yes I am, and I adjusted the monitor setting to Display Port 1.2. I think I spoke too soon on the loss of input issue. Seems to doing it again, I could have sworn it stopped yesterday because I left the monitor for a long time uninterrupted.


----------



## Washer UK

I think the provided dp cable is junk, even though hdmi is working for me I've reordered a certified dp cable to try out.
As for my usb uplink problem the issue was 2 fold.
1. The driver hadn't installed properly
2. I was using a usb2 uplink cable in a usb3 port... Doh

I don't think you should enable dp 1.2 unless your working in 10 bit colour, which requires a professional gpu


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> I think the provided dp cable is junk, even though hdmi is working for me I've reordered a certified dp cable to try out.
> As for my usb uplink problem the issue was 2 fold.
> 1. The driver hadn't installed properly
> 2. I was using a usb2 uplink cable in a usb3 port... Doh
> 
> I don't think you should enable dp 1.2 unless your working in 10 bit colour, which requires a professional gpu


Gotcha, disabled dp 1.2. I would order another dp cable, but I don't think the loss of signal is from the cable, it's a digital signal, its either off or on.

Are you having the loss of signal issue?


----------



## Washer UK

I was having all kinds of problems with the dp cable.

Ill let you know how I get on with the new cable, if it works it would be the best £13 you could spend!


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my monitor. From reading the reviews, this monitor is notorious for backlight bleeding. Honestly, I didnt really notice it until i used the all black image. I wonder..is this considered acceptable?
> 
> Its not really obvious..but when i took a picture, it looked bad


What's you backlight setting? 0 is enough for me, minimal bleed


----------



## chinpokomons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> What's you backlight setting? 0 is enough for me, minimal bleed


Back light setting? I'm not sure. Do you mean brightness? Anyways, I actually don't mind the monitor. I can hardly notice it when I'm doing my usual stuff or watching movies..although if I look hard for it, it's there. Honestly my main pet peeve about this monitor is the lack of ultra wide content


----------



## Washer UK

Yes brightness, it's set far too high on default.
I have seen people reporting backlight bleed after 2 of so weeks use, wondering if heat from the bulb/s is a cause.


----------



## Pandora's Box

0% brightness? i find even 20% is too dark. i have mine set at 30%


----------



## Washer UK

Mine looks normal at 0%


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Yes I am, and I adjusted the monitor setting to Display Port 1.2. I think I spoke too soon on the loss of input issue. Seems to doing it again, I could have sworn it stopped yesterday because I left the monitor for a long time uninterrupted.


Just have a look at this hotfix and see if any of it applies to you, it certainly looks like this is what was causing my issues. I have binned my dp cable now so cant check until my new one arrives.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Just have a look at this hotfix and see if any of it applies to you, it certainly looks like this is what was causing my issues. I have binned my dp cable now so cant check until my new one arrives.
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


Tried it, didnt solve my problem but I'm still on stock cable, so we will see


----------



## Blze001

I'm reading various specs and reviews... and is it just me, or are all of the 21:9 monitors on the market using the same LG panels? The only different one I've seen is the ASUS which is AH-IPS, but I'm 99% sure that's still an LG panel.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Tried it, didnt solve my problem but I'm still on stock cable, so we will see


My new cable just arrived, I have the hotfix driver installed and everything is perfect.

Heres a link to the exact cable I bought

http://uk.startech.com/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/6ft-DisplayPort-Cable-with-Latches-Male-to-Male-DP-to-DP~DISPLPORT6L


----------



## crazyg0od33

Let us know if it stays perfect! I'm not in the UK but I'll look for a nice DP cable here in the US if it really solved the issue for you


----------



## Washer UK

Luckily for you startech is us based, the shipping to the uk was more than the cable, had to buy from amazon uk.
I've been on the computer all day, zero issues.
What gpu do you have? If nvidia then if you haven't installed the driver I pointed you to then you should.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I have a 780Ti Classified. So I'll definitely install it when I get back home. Right now I'm at school with my little 20 inch puny monitor haha


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> My new cable just arrived, I have the hotfix driver installed and everything is perfect.
> 
> Heres a link to the exact cable I bought
> 
> http://uk.startech.com/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/6ft-DisplayPort-Cable-with-Latches-Male-to-Male-DP-to-DP~DISPLPORT6L


Welp, looks like I'm going to have to pull the trigger on a Display Port cable!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm reading various specs and reviews... and is it just me, or are all of the 21:9 monitors on the market using the same LG panels? The only different one I've seen is the ASUS which is AH-IPS, but I'm 99% sure that's still an LG panel.


AFAIK all current 29" and 34" models use LG IPS panels. Samsung is coming out with a 34" VA model, but I have no idea the panel manufacturer for that.


----------



## jommy999

everyone get these cable. i might as well order one too then hehehe







amazon.co.uk http://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-DISPLPORT6L-DisplayPort-Cable-Latches/dp/B0014BQQI4/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE same brand.


----------



## jovi9

*Exactly how it looks while watching films!







* *Note- Image taken with camera captured in uncompressed DNG file format.* Click image to see it properly. thank you.


----------



## jommy999

yes it look ununiform but for the yellow glow in corners that more like IPS glow problem as when you move to different angle then it disappear and it will appear on different conner .


----------



## jovi9

The first image is me looking right at the screen no angles or anything an you can see the orange glow its extreamly distracting, if you look at the edges you can see that it looks like pressure is being applied to the panel no matter the angle. my $200 monitor looked allot better than this $1000 monitor.


----------



## jommy999

sadly but true that this model LG ( and curved ) got this problem some more than others. rarely see someone on here got perfect screen.


----------



## jovi9

The AOC U3477PQU will be released on the 8th of December so let's see what happens. I only have around 2 or 3 weeks to send this back for an exchange then after the 30day end's I will beat LG in the freaking head with this monitor until I get my (1) one thousands dollars worth.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovi9*
> 
> The AOC U3477PQU will be released on the 8th of December so let's see what happens. I only have around 2 or 3 weeks to send this back for an exchange then after the 30day end's I will beat LG in the freaking head with this monitor until I get my (1) one thousands dollars worth.


Sorry to hear your not happy with yours, I don't use mine for watching movies but I have taken some photos for you.
From day one I have had my brightness set to 0% I haven't calibrated the screen yet but have ordered a second hand Spyder 3 Pro.
I'm happy with the picture quality, obviously very dark scenes see ips displays at a disadvantage against high end plasma tv's but overall the picture quality is superb.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Sorry to hear your not happy with yours, I don't use mine for watching movies but I have taken some photos for you.
> From day one I have had my brightness set to 0% I haven't calibrated the screen yet but have ordered a second hand Spyder 3 Pro.
> I'm happy with the picture quality, obviously very dark scenes see ips displays at a disadvantage against high end plasma tv's but overall the picture quality is superb.


Can see it bottom left on this one. But that's a really good screen. you lucked out. Mine isn't bad either, so I'm happy. Just wish it was dell-level quality (aka no backlight issues) but the dell is also $1400


----------



## Washer UK

I definitely have back light bleed, but I don't notice it unless I look for it, most of the time my eyes are fixed in the center of the screen.... thats where my crosshair is lol

Is the Dell equivalent out yet?

Just another quick screenshot, Project cars looking good (actual screen grab not a photo like above)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Is the Dell equivalent out yet?


12/12 in Japan, 12/15 in Hong Kong from what little I've been able to dig up. Hopefully the US gets it either December or January.

Depending on price, I might go for one, 29" feels small now.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah not yet un the US/UK I was just doing a straight price conversion from the asian markets


----------



## Washer UK

I personally think theres somthing a little fishy, the AOC ones should have flooded the market by now. My guess is all the IPS 3440 x 1440 panels are made by LG, the likes of AOC are struggling to get the quality out of them. If LG have bleed problems with their own panel if the others are using them then theres not much hope.


----------



## jovi9

We will know in a couple of days when its on sale and the reviews start showing up.

$899 https://twitter.com/AOCusa


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah not yet un the US/UK I was just doing a straight price conversion from the asian markets


Dell 34" is ¥109,980 in Japan, which converts to ~$900 US. And HK$9,999 in Hong Kong which is ~$1290 US, so a bit of a disparity there.

For what it's worth, comparing HK prices to US, there seems to be a pretty steep markup on most of the HK prices, so I'm hoping it comes in around the $900 mark here.

http://japanese.engadget.com/2014/11/26/34-21-9-u3415w-12-12-10-9980/
http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=hk&cs=hkbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&sku=210-AEBV


----------



## Washer UK

One other thing I would like to share with you is I've noticed what seems to be a bug in either windows (7) or Nvidia drivers. It only happens to me when I have either swapped a cable or maybe resolution i.e once it's set up and you don't mess with anything it doesn't happen. The gamma shifts, it will affect your perceived brightness and you may turn up the brightness to compensate. Its worth checking by going to control panel > display > calibrate colour then just keep clicking next. If you notice the grey background get lighter then you had the bug. You dont need to adjust anything just click next.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Dell 34" is ¥109,980 in Japan, which converts to ~$900 US. And HK$9,999 in Hong Kong which is ~$1290 US, so a bit of a disparity there.
> 
> For what it's worth, comparing HK prices to US, there seems to be a pretty steep markup on most of the HK prices, so I'm hoping it comes in around the $900 mark here.
> 
> http://japanese.engadget.com/2014/11/26/34-21-9-u3415w-12-12-10-9980/
> http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=hk&cs=hkbsd1&l=en&s=bsd&sku=210-AEBV


true I was comparing the HK price.


----------



## Washer UK

Has the price dropped much in the US for the LG?

It's not to bad in the UK £660


----------



## crazyg0od33

it's down on newegg to $899


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it's down on newegg to $899


For the flat 34UM95, yeah, the curved 34UC97 which the Dell is most comparable to (other than not having the LG's Thunderbolt) is still at $1300. Which leaves plenty of room for Dell to shift the price northwards, though I'm hoping they won't.


----------



## Hanshin

With the release of the Dell next week here in Japan, the 34UC97 price dropped to 107000 yens (880 dollars) while the 34UM95 still remains at 90000 (740 dollars).

Maybe you should expect a price drop in US too in the next weeks when new competitors come .


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For the flat 34UM95, yeah, the curved 34UC97 which the Dell is most comparable to (other than not having the LG's Thunderbolt) is still at $1300. Which leaves plenty of room for Dell to shift the price northwards, though I'm hoping they won't.


Honestly, unless they can get a VESA mount on the curved displays, I dont even want one. I literally DON'T have room on either my current desk or the new one I'm getting to accommodate a monitor this big without a VESA desk or wall mount


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> With the release of the Dell next week here in Japan, the 34UC97 price dropped to 107000 yens (880 dollars) while the 34UM95 still remains at 90000 (740 dollars).
> 
> Maybe you should expect a price drop in US too in the next weeks when new competitors come .


Good to know, thanks for the info.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Honestly, unless they can get a VESA mount on the curved displays, I dont even want one. I literally DON'T have room on either my current desk or the new one I'm getting to accommodate a monitor this big without a VESA desk or wall mount


The curved Dell has an integral VESA mount and the curved LG has an adapter that can be gotten through tech support.


----------



## Korova Studios

Hello guys, I just got my 34UC97 and during transit (caused by me, technically) the monitor was damaged. The digitizer seems like it's out and the glass is cracked but it still powers up and there's very little cosmetic damage.

Has anyone needed to repair any of these yet? Am I better off going out and buying another? How much am I realistically looking at?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korova Studios*
> 
> Hello guys, I just got my 34UC97 and during transit (caused by me, technically) the monitor was damaged. The digitizer seems like it's out and the glass is cracked but it still powers up and there's very little cosmetic damage.
> 
> Has anyone needed to repair any of these yet? Am I better off going out and buying another? How much am I realistically looking at?


Holy ****

Feel for you bro


----------



## Korova Studios

I might have to say screw it and go back to my 1440p setup. I was planning on selling it too. God I hope it's less than $500 because I just spent $1300.


----------



## exhibitO

What's wrong with your monitor?


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Holy ****
> 
> Feel for you bro


Washer, you said the new Display Port cable fixed your issue right? With the loss of signal?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Washer, you said the new Display Port cable fixed your issue right? With the loss of signal?


I dont have any problems any more thats for sure, I updated my nvidia drivers (hotfix driver)at the same time as the new cables, one of them fixed the problem.
I binned the supplied cable so cant be sure which fixed the problem or both.


----------



## nxtiak

Can someone please post the drivers from the CD somewhere?
I can't find my CD.
The monitor driver is NOT on LG's website. (Only ASM drivers).
My Device Manager is showing Generic PnP Monitor, and I'm having huge issues with the monitor now after a fresh install for Windows 8.1 64bit.
When monitor goes to sleep, 80% of the time, when I wake up, the nvidia driver crashes (kernel crash) and system goes real slow (blank screen), pressing num lock takes minutes to toggle, I pretty much end up hard resetting. Sometimes (rarely) driver will recover and boot up.

Just trying to figure out things, so please post the LG driver from the CD somewhere.


----------



## Korova Studios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> What's wrong with your monitor?


Cracked glass, possibly the digitizer went out. Everything turns on.


----------



## nxtiak

How ****ty.
I just emailed LG Support asking for drivers and they replied by sending me a list of Parts distributors so I can buy it.


----------



## Washer UK

If
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Can someone please post the drivers from the CD somewhere?
> I can't find my CD.
> The monitor driver is NOT on LG's website. (Only ASM drivers).
> My Device Manager is showing Generic PnP Monitor, and I'm having huge issues with the monitor now after a fresh install for Windows 8.1 64bit.
> When monitor goes to sleep, 80% of the time, when I wake up, the nvidia driver crashes (kernel crash) and system goes real slow (blank screen), pressing num lock takes minutes to toggle, I pretty much end up hard resetting. Sometimes (rarely) driver will recover and boot up.
> 
> Just trying to figure out things, so please post the LG driver from the CD somewhere.


if you have Nvidia have you installed their hotfix driver?


----------



## Washer UK

Just calibrated mine, looks lovely!


----------



## Washer UK

Just wanted to share this thread with you, I have tried it and reduced the backlight bleed. I only really have it in the bottom left corner. If you press the screen ( I used a microfibre cleaning cloth rather than my fingers you can Tap around the edges of the screen where the bleed is and rub it. Be careful not to press too hard.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1125227-possible-permanent-backlight-bleed-fix-lcd-tvs-monitors-w-disclaimer.html


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Just calibrated mine, looks lovely!


I was just about to ask this question, I plugged in my old Catleap 27" monitor, and the whites are brighter than my LG. On the LG, the whites look yellow.

How did you calibrate the colors, can you share the software and your settings?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think he (or she) said they got a secondhand i1 Pro calibrator. I've also been looking into one to calibrate my monitor...


----------



## Washer UK

That's right, I hardware calibrated it with LG true colour finder and a second hand Spyder Pro 3. It seems to be working right now but to start with half way through it would loose connection to the spyder, after I fixed that with the latest spyder driver truecolour would get so far then blue screen me. I've found nothing is straight forward with this monitor!
One thing to note is first I tried software calibration using spyder software, the picture came out worse than factory. That was too warm (yellow) the hardware calibration did a much better job.


----------



## nxtiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> If
> if you have Nvidia have you installed their hotfix driver?


Thanks the 344.80 hotfix has 2 of the issues I have problems with:

-GPU outputs fuzzy lines over DisplayPort after a period of time following driver updates.
-System hang up and black screen after power on with some monitors (DP1.2 & 4K/60Hz) + GTX980

installing now.


----------



## Washer UK

I spoke to nvidia support, it's not just the 980 with the issues


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> I spoke to nvidia support, it's not just the 980 with the issues


yeah it's been happening on my 780Ti as well. will try that hotfix next week when I get home


----------



## exhibitO

I using a GTX 670 FTW 2GB SLI, I changed my Display Port cable and installed the hotfix but I'm still having loss of signal issues with the monitor. Any ideas?


----------



## Washer UK

All I can think is the 600 series and below didn't get no love in the hotfix driver, have you tried a legacy driver?


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> All I can think is the 600 series and below didn't get no love in the hotfix driver, have you tried a legacy driver?


Reverted back to 320.49, didn't work


----------



## Washer UK

What cable did you buy? I'm sure it's not the monitor issue but rarther gpu driver/resolution/display port problem.
Have you tried hdmi? I was able to set a custom resolution to match native, although I think I'm right in thinking the 600 series doesn't have the latest hdmi spec.


----------



## crazyg0od33

HDMI can hit native resolution, but you're capped at 30Hz


----------



## Washer UK

I wasn't ? just sayin


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Anyone here use the hdmi 2.0 connection @60hz? Does It lose the 10 bit color compared ro display port 1.2? Does it affect the image quality?


----------



## jovi9

I sent mine back for a full refund along with the GTX TITAN BLACK. I'll stick with my LG 22" and my Geforce 630. No reason to spend thousands and have my cheaper lower end stuff work better than it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got 34UM95 for a friend and i am testing it right now. At first compare to my Dell U2711 it looks a lot better physically. 21:9 really good for movies but i dont watch a lot of movies. I only watch TV shows and animes and play a lot of Dota 2. All these 3 things dont have 21:9 advantages. Games like Skyrim, BF4, Crysis 3 look amazing though. One thing i noticed is Game mode in U2711 has way more Vivid colors that pop compare to anything can i adjust with the LG. For $1200 CAD my friend payed its not really worth it. Maybe 3 year ago it would have been acceptable price. These monitors should retail for $600 at most.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Anyone here use the hdmi 2.0 connection @60hz? Does It lose the 10 bit color compared ro display port 1.2? Does it affect the image quality?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Anyone here use the hdmi 2.0 connection @60hz? Does It lose the 10 bit color compared ro display port 1.2? Does it affect the image quality?


I managed 3440x1440 @60hz 32bit colour with a custom resolution. There's no way you will get 10bit colour over hdmi, that said unless your using pro gpus you havnt got 10bit anyway.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just got 34UM95 for a friend and i am testing it right now. At first compare to my Dell U2711 it looks a lot better physically. 21:9 really good for movies but i dont watch a lot of movies. I only watch TV shows and animes and play a lot of Dota 2. All these 3 things dont have 21:9 advantages. Games like Skyrim, BF4, Crysis 3 look amazing though. One thing i noticed is Game mode in U2711 has way more Vivid colors that pop compare to anything can i adjust with the LG. For $1200 CAD my friend payed its not really worth it. Maybe 3 year ago it would have been acceptable price. These monitors should retail for $600 at most.


How are you adjusting it? A calibrated monitor is a calibrated monitor unless it's rubbish which the LG isnt. The Dell 2711 has inbuilt 12bit lut, if you calibrate it it drops to 8 bit and looks worse. My buddie has the 2711, admittedly it's quite old now and the calibration shifts over time but it cannot be calibrated and looks far too warm, it's as if the screen is nicotine stained.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> How are you adjusting it? A calibrated monitor is a calibrated monitor unless it's rubbish which the LG isnt. The Dell 2711 has inbuilt 12bit lut, if you calibrate it it drops to 8 bit and looks worse. My buddie has the 2711, admittedly it's quite old now and the calibration shifts over time but it cannot be calibrated and looks far too warm, it's as if the screen is nicotine stained.


Not talking about Calibrating the screen. Talking which one looks better. For example i have no problem going from my iPad and Phone screen to the Dell but when i use LG its too Cool.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not talking about Calibrating the screen. Talking which one looks better. For example i have no problem going from my iPad and Phone screen to the Dell but when i use LG its too Cool.


Game mode is cool, try cinema or standard. Best still calibrate it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Game mode is cool, try cinema or standard. Best still calibrate it.


Yeah they look about the same but i got used to Game mode. Game mode in LG looks really bad.


----------



## chinpokomons

guys, i was playing with the monitor settings and i noticed there is an option to enable display port 1.2

a quick google search tells me this is a like how much bandwidth can be sent via the dp cable. now.. i have my LG set up with the DP cable that came in the box to my gtx 970. do..i have to click enable display port 1.2 on the monitor settings as well?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> guys, i was playing with the monitor settings and i noticed there is an option to enable display port 1.2
> 
> a quick google search tells me this is a like how much bandwidth can be sent via the dp cable. now.. i have my LG set up with the DP cable that came in the box to my gtx 970. do..i have to click enable display port 1.2 on the monitor settings as well?


No,its for 10 bit colour. Gtx 970 doesn't support it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have it enabled. should I not? it's only to allow for 10bit color?


----------



## chinpokomons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> No,its for 10 bit colour. Gtx 970 doesn't support it.


Ah..I see. Thanks for the info


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I have it enabled. should I not? it's only to allow for 10bit color?


If it causes you no issues leave it enabled, I have but be aware there is zero advantage. 10 bit colour is supported by the panel (which is why it's and expensive sexy panel) but only the quadro or whatever line of cards output 10 bit, it's for professional use, photography and the likes. Also the software needs to support it, photoshop will for sure but I doubt any games will.


----------



## Washer UK

http://nativedigital.co.uk/site/2014/02/achieving-10-bit-display/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> If it causes you no issues leave it enabled, I have but be aware there is zero advantage. 10 bit colour is supported by the panel (which is why it's and expensive sexy panel) but only the quadro or whatever line of cards output 10 bit, it's for professional use, photography and the likes. Also the software needs to support it, photoshop will for sure but I doubt any games will.


So will we able to tell the difference between 8-Bit and 10-Bit?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So will we able to tell the difference between 8-Bit and 10-Bit?


Yes 10 bit will mean no food on your table

Instead of each screen pixel being represented by 8 bits of information you get 10 bits. With 8 bits you have 256 values possible in each colour channel (red, green and blue). 256 cubed equals 16.7 million possible colour combinations. In 10 bit there are 1024 values for each colour so that means you get over 1 billion colours.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Yes 10 bit will mean no food on your table
> 
> Instead of each screen pixel being represented by 8 bits of information you get 10 bits. With 8 bits you have 256 values possible in each colour channel (red, green and blue). 256 cubed equals 16.7 million possible colour combinations. In 10 bit there are 1024 values for each colour so that means you get over 1 billion colours.


Will 10-Bit ever become mainstream?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will 10-Bit ever become mainstream?


Wouldn't think so, who knows


----------



## chinpokomons

Guys! Im in dire need of good ultrawide 3440x1440p wallpapers, preferably gaming-related.

Where do you guys get your wallpapers?


----------



## nxtiak

Interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/


----------



## chinpokomons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/


Thanks!


----------



## chinpokomons

***.. I'm not sure what happened, but all of a sudden my monitor developed a noticable backlight bleed (_or is it IPS glare_?). I was playing FFXII-2 on steam, and when i looked at the black bars on the sides, all of a sudden i noticed a bright glare. My usual brightness was set to 100, so I put it to zero and it doesnt change. It also didnt change with perspective (as in..looking at it directly is still the same).

Compared to before, I now seem to have a backlight bleed at the bottom right corner.







now, i did read online that backlight bleed often takes time to develop..but.. i didnt think it would happen to me! =(

It is quite distracting.. when i played bioshock infinite, everything is bright and colorful. Now that I'm watching/playing stuff that has the black bars on the sides, it is quite distracting!

I was perfectly happy with this monitor for the last few weeks.. TT

Do you guys have any experience with LG RMA service? Do you think they would do anything? I guess it wont hurt to send an email to them, but i'd like to know if I should use any keywords, etc

I'm a very lazy person, and if it's too much of a hassle, I'd often condition myself to deal with it


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> ***.. I'm not sure what happened, but all of a sudden my monitor developed a noticable backlight bleed (_or is it IPS glare_?). I was playing FFXII-2 on steam, and when i looked at the black bars on the sides, all of a sudden i noticed a bright glare. My usual brightness was set to 100, so I put it to zero and it doesnt change. It also didnt change with perspective (as in..looking at it directly is still the same).
> 
> Compared to before, I now seem to have a backlight bleed at the bottom right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, i did read online that backlight bleed often takes time to develop..but.. i didnt think it would happen to me! =(
> 
> It is quite distracting.. when i played bioshock infinite, everything is bright and colorful. Now that I'm watching/playing stuff that has the black bars on the sides, it is quite distracting!
> 
> I was perfectly happy with this monitor for the last few weeks.. TT
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with LG RMA service? Do you think they would do anything? I guess it wont hurt to send an email to them, but i'd like to know if I should use any keywords, etc
> 
> I'm a very lazy person, and if it's too much of a hassle, I'd often condition myself to deal with it


If you touch the screen you will see only the slightest pressure replicates the backlight bleed, so much so that merely adjusting the screen angle could cause it in the corners. Try manipulating the screen gently see if you can improve it. I'm convinced that when bleed shows up after a period of time it's heat related. Having the backlight at 100% will cause more heat and exacerbate the bleed.
You could try the rma process but as far as I'm aware there isn't an LG 34UM95 that doesn't have the problem. My advice would be learn to live with it or try a refund.


----------



## funfordcobra

DO NOT manipulate the screen... The LCD WILL crack..


----------



## Inimigo

Santa just picked mine up for opening on the 25th.
Regardless of all the issues, I'm a big fan of LG overall and this ultra widescreen has taken my heart.
Couldn't wait for the other models to be available in Belgium ...
I went for the 95 and hope my (single) 970 will be able to pull it off.

Washer UK, believe you had posted the DP cable you ordered off of Amazon. That did the trick for you, right? In terms of refresh rate and the occasional loss of signal that I read sofar?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> DO NOT manipulate the screen... The LCD WILL crack..


There's always a worrying Wendy, the bleed comes from pressure on the screen created by the caseing. Using nothing more dangerous than a credit card and microfiber cloth I was able to tweak a little here and there, bleed is now negligible.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> Santa just picked mine up for opening on the 25th.
> Regardless of all the issues, I'm a big fan of LG overall and this ultra widescreen has taken my heart.
> Couldn't wait for the other models to be available in Belgium ...
> I went for the 95 and hope my (single) 970 will be able to pull it off.
> 
> Washer UK, believe you had posted the DP cable you ordered off of Amazon. That did the trick for you, right? In terms of refresh rate and the occasional loss of signal that I read sofar?


All I know for sure is my problems are fixed, I installed hotfix driver 344.80 at the same time I changed the cable. I would try the drivers first as it's free. I also know the cable I linked on amazon is absolutely the right spec.
You will get away with one 970


----------



## ya mother

Bought the LG34UM95 from Debenhams the other week and noticed the Light bleed in each corner.......filed a return as a fault and got another one a week later only to find out the bleed was even worse!!!

Im gutted as i love this screen, but unfortunately i couldn't live with the excessive bleed.....My son has an Argos £80 24" Samsung Monitor with no bleed at all.....you don't expect this appalling quality from a Monitor costing around £700?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm gonna try a different cable...all of my graphics driver updates are failing because it can't get a signal again after the display 'soft reboots' itself during installation. And then when I CAN get the driver installed, trying to activate shadow play causes driver failure (probably not the monitor ) and when the screen comes back in (if at all since it sometimes loses signal at this point) it looks like this:


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ya mother*
> 
> Bought the LG34UM95 from Debenhams the other week and noticed the Light bleed in each corner.......filed a return as a fault and got another one a week later only to find out the bleed was even worse!!!
> 
> Im gutted as i love this screen, but unfortunately i couldn't live with the excessive bleed.....My son has an Argos £80 24" Samsung Monitor with no bleed at all.....you don't expect this appalling quality from a Monitor costing around £700?


Take the bottom left corner as an example, the plastic strip seems to be applying pressure on the screen, if you relieve it of the pressure the bleed will go. That plastic strip just clips in, you can free it up with a credit card.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm gonna try a different cable...all of my graphics driver updates are failing because it can't get a signal again after the display 'soft reboots' itself during installation. And then when I CAN get the driver installed, trying to activate shadow play causes driver failure (probably not the monitor ) and when the screen comes back in (if at all since it sometimes loses signal at this point) it looks like this:


Thats pretty bad! I haven't had that issue, only once after window's turned the screen off as in power settings it woke with an odd resolution and a bit corrupted. Can you use hdmi whilst you install the drivers?


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah...using HDMI now - it's not 60Hz, but I was able to do everything no issues, no disconnect of the monitor. Unfortunately I need to wait on delivery of my new DP cable to test it out, but for now, HDMI is working flawlessly.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah...using HDMI now - it's not 60Hz, but I was able to do everything no issues, no disconnect of the monitor. Unfortunately I need to wait on delivery of my new DP cable to test it out, but for now, HDMI is working flawlessly.


Try setting a custom resolution to 60hz, I was able to over hdmi


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Try setting a custom resolution to 60hz, I was able to over hdmi


I ended up leaving shadowplay on after it started working via HDMI, and then I just plugged the DP cable back in to hold me over until the new cable is in. Unless I actively do something to cause temporary display loss, it'll still work just fine until the new cable comes in.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I ended up leaving shadowplay on after it started working via HDMI, and then I just plugged the DP cable back in to hold me over until the new cable is in. Unless I actively do something to cause temporary display loss, it'll still work just fine until the new cable comes in.


Good luck with the new cable, let us know how you get on


----------



## Swuell

How is the monitor? I'm so interested in getting this or the curved one but so far in the curved thread nobody has answered me how it is for photoshop, painterX when drawing haha.


----------



## crazyg0od33

it'll be exactly the same as this one. Amazing. It's huge, ultrawide, and has good colors when you calibrate it. Curved would probably be better for multimedia, as the subtle curve is meant to be more immersive, but if you just want graphic design / photo editing, you could probably get away with this one


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it'll be exactly the same as this one. Amazing. It's huge, ultrawide, and has good colors when you calibrate it. Curved would probably be better for multimedia, as the subtle curve is meant to be more immersive, but if you just want graphic design / photo editing, you could probably get away with this one


Well curved is better for multimedia--true--but what I wanted to know exactly is how it tampers with the field of view and hand coordination when you're doing projects on Photoshop and Painter X specifically. I know you wouldn't get the curved screen if you're thinking of doing architectural projects and plans because the curvature would wreak havoc on those kinds of things but on simpler kinds of works say digital paintings and digital drawings, I wanted to know how it was for that.

And the drawback for this one vs. the curved one is actually the curved one has better color calibration even without the included specific calibration software--that this model has--compared to this one... by about 150 more. Reading from a recent pc review when that reviewer had calibrated it for both monitors, the curved one was like 950 and the normal one was like 830 or something. Which is quite amazing. So really wanted to know how it hampers the view when drawing. The reviewer had said he had some difficulties working with photoshop when photo-editing due to the curvature making straight lines seem not straight but that's photo-editing vs. drawing--where you already know what you're doing whereas the other is you're editing something that's there--so I wanted to know the difference and if it was negligible.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ah. then I wouldn't know personally as I only have the flat one









Sorry!


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ah. then I wouldn't know personally as I only have the flat one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!


Ah no problem thanks for replying though! ^^


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> How is the monitor? I'm so interested in getting this or the curved one but so far in the curved thread nobody has answered me how it is for photoshop, painterX when drawing haha.


my experience (LG cuved over 3 weeks use ) for i prefer curved for movie and game only . for desktop and day to day normal software use include web browsing i prefer flat screen . i don't use photoshop/graphc design so i can't comment on that .

how to say it. curved only good when you sit in centre of the screen. i am using multi monitors therefore i can't just focus on curved monitor and sit still in the middle all the time but when i sit in the middle in the sweet spot i will forget the curved is there.

the LG curved they removed Build-in Hardware Calibration ( Flat version got this ) but curved got better speaker (MaxxAudio® technology) so you can see that LG want curved to be as a multimedia monitor.

so if you plan to use LG curved as only display it shouldn't be problem .


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> my experience (LG cuved over 3 weeks use ) for i prefer curved for movie and game only . for desktop and day to day normal software use include web browsing i prefer flat screen . i don't use photoshop/graphc design so i can't comment on that .
> 
> how to say it. curved only good when you sit in centre of the screen. i am using multi monitors therefore i can't just focus on curved monitor and sit still in the middle all the time but when i sit in the middle in the sweet spot i will forget the curved is there.
> 
> the LG curved they removed Build-in Hardware Calibration ( Flat version got this ) but curved got better speaker (MaxxAudio® technology) so you can see that LG want curved to be as a multimedia monitor.
> 
> so if you plan to use LG curved as only display it shouldn't be problem .


Makes sense for sitting in the middle--given the curvature is so tiny--though if you don't mind would you mind testing out photoshop or even MS Paint if you will. Just draw something simple and let me know how the curvature affects you while you're drawing. That's the part I really want to know to discern if I'd really plot down $1000 for this monitor haha or just go flat... And yes I know for the curved version they removed the built in hardware calibration--which the flat version has--though even without that hardware calibration the software calibration more than makes up for it as it calibrates up 950 compared to the 830 on the flat screen when fully calibrated--per the review that I had read--so that makes the curved screen actually better screen wise, along with the fact that the speakers are now adequately better too. Yes, the curved is definitely more for a multimedia connoisseur. Except I was thinking if creating say digital painting it shouldn't provide that big of a fault versus editing where you're editing what's already there.


----------



## Bloodcalibur

Hasn't been answered yet (at least that I can find) but has anyone here fixed their issue with the whites being a little yellowish? What color settings did you guys use? When I drag a white window from my LG34UM95 to my other monitor I can clearly see a huge difference in white levels.


----------



## jommy999

@Swuell yes its a little bit feel like curved line when i draw a straight line but depend on distance between i sit to the monitor too. ( sit too close i can feel its curved but about 2 feet away it seem to be ok )

from what i read look like your heart already go with curved so buy somewhere with good return policy if you can changed your mind.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

My 34um95 has arrived, no noticeable quality problem but I have a pretty big performance problem :

Often when I am gaming or benchmarking at non 21:9 aspect ratio like say 2560x1440 or even 3840x2160 somehow my gpus just don't work as optimally as they should

For example believe it or not my mgs ground zeroes performance at 3840x2160 with this monitor is worse than before when I had 23" 1080p monitor (also ran the game at 2160p with dsr)

This is confirmed with msi afterburner showing gpu utilization less than what they were on my old monitor

I have tried cleaning the driver with DDU and reinstalling the latest beta 347 driver; I am using 2xgtx 970 oc'ed

Any idea? Any of you experienced this?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> My 34um95 has arrived, no noticeable quality problem but I have a pretty big performance problem :
> 
> Often when I am gaming or benchmarking at non 21:9 aspect ratio like say 2560x1440 or even 3840x2160 somehow my gpus just don't work as optimally as they should
> 
> For example believe it or not my mgs ground zeroes performance at 3840x2160 with this monitor is worse than before when I had 23" 1080p monitor (also ran the game at 2160p with dsr)
> 
> This is confirmed with msi afterburner showing gpu utilization less than what they were on my old monitor
> 
> I have tried cleaning the driver with DDU and reinstalling the latest beta 347 driver; I am using 2xgtx 970 oc'ed
> 
> Any idea? Any of you experienced this?


You want to ditch the dsr now you have a high res screen


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> You want to ditch the dsr now you have a high res screen


why should I? heck I'd want to try that 6880x2880 monster res with DSR









but that also doesn't solve my problem with games that don't support 21:9

as for now I can get worse fps at some games with 2560x1440 compared to 3440x1440 which does not make sense


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> why should I? heck I'd want to try that 6880x2880 monster res with DSR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that also doesn't solve my problem with games that don't support 21:9
> 
> as for now I can get worse fps at some games with 2560x1440 compared to 3440x1440 which does not make sense


I have 8gb ram, when I try dsr I run out of system ram, it either uses page file or if thats disabled it shuts my game down.

Not sure what you have done to get worse performance at lower res?

Flawless wide-screen will help in some games that don't support 21:9

I also find dsr gives me awful input lag


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Not sure what you have done to get worse performance at lower res?


pretty sure I didn't do anything, in fact that is what exactly I am asking here, I have reinstalled my graphics drivers, didn't help

whenever I game on 2560x1440 like in ass creed unity the gpu utilization is nowhere near max thus lowering the fps, switched to 3440x1440 and it run better

total weird.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> pretty sure I didn't do anything, in fact that is what exactly I am asking here, I have reinstalled my graphics drivers, didn't help
> 
> whenever I game on 2560x1440 like in ass creed unity the gpu utilization is nowhere near max thus lowering the fps, switched to 3440x1440 and it run better
> 
> total weird.


Utilisation will be higher on 3440x1440 than 2560x1440, do you use any overclocking software, fps target checked for example?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> How is the monitor? I'm so interested in getting this or the curved one but so far in the curved thread nobody has answered me how it is for photoshop, painterX when drawing haha.


the flat one is aimed at productivity, curved one for media gaming/movies. I think you will find the curved one jarring for photoshop


----------



## yenclas

Hello,

today arrived my LG 34UM65 and I have light bleed:



This is normal ? In desktop applications, windows and games no problem, but in black videos or films i see it

Thank you and sorry bu my bad English


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats actually better than most...I only notice it because the photo is overexposed


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> today arrived my LG 34UM65 and I have light bleed:
> 
> 
> 
> This is normal ? In desktop applications, windows and games no problem, but in black videos or films i see it
> 
> Thank you and sorry bu my bad English


That's not bad, orange is ips glow, white is backlight bleed. All ips/lcd suck at being black


----------



## yenclas

Ok, setting brightness to 0 its best. How can I calibrate it ? (Contrast, colors, etc..)


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Ok, setting brightness to 0 its best. How can I calibrate it ? (Contrast, colors, etc..)


Calibration is pretty good out of the box, much better than you can do yourself by eye. If you want to calibrate it you will need a hardware calibrator, lg do their own, spyder pro is supported and one other. On the disk that came with it there is a folder called sensor driver, three different drivers inside, there the 3 that true colour finder can support


----------



## Washer UK

One thing to note is when hardware calibrated you cant adjust brightness, when you run true colour finder its set by default to 120 cmd/brightness, you drag the slider all the way left 80 cmd/brightness to calibrate at the equivalent of 0 brightness. I also use 0 brightness, fine for dim rooms


----------



## n4p0l3onic

what tool is that for checking the backlight bleed?

is this web based test good enough http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah...any all black screen, and fullscreen your browser


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah...any all black screen, and fullscreen your browser


thanks but how about the display setting itself? Must I use max brightness and contrast while testing or probably make more sense to test using the setting I actually use 24/7?


----------



## Washer UK

If you have to test for it I'd say your good to go.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> If you have to test for it I'd say your good to go.


^^^ this lol


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> @Swuell yes its a little bit feel like curved line when i draw a straight line but depend on distance between i sit to the monitor too. ( sit too close i can feel its curved but about 2 feet away it seem to be ok )
> 
> from what i read look like your heart already go with curved so buy somewhere with good return policy if you can changed your mind.


Aaaahhh thank you for telling me that!! That actually tells me quite alot haha! And yess my heart is more swayed towards the curved then the straight--since the straight I would of preferred the AOC which is sadly delayed now--but from what you're telling now the curve shouldn't cause anything when actually creating paintings and stuff as opposed to editing existing images! Thank you so much for trying it and testing it out for me!! I really do appreciate it!

Where did you buy yours? I was thinking maybe Amazon, since they're return policy is usually quite good.

Edit: +REP by the way!







Thanks again!


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> the flat one is aimed at productivity, curved one for media gaming/movies. I think you will find the curved one jarring for photoshop


Thanks for the input though was more concerned about the varying degrees of how the curvature actually affected the hand input which Jommy999 had answered me quite nicely! ^__^ Not as jarring when creating something as compared to when editing it seems. So that's fine with me!


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ^^^ this lol


----------



## jommy999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Aaaahhh thank you for telling me that!! That actually tells me quite alot haha! And yess my heart is more swayed towards the curved then the straight--since the straight I would of preferred the AOC which is sadly delayed now--but from what you're telling now the curve shouldn't cause anything when actually creating paintings and stuff as opposed to editing existing images! Thank you so much for trying it and testing it out for me!! I really do appreciate it!
> 
> Where did you buy yours? I was thinking maybe Amazon, since they're return policy is usually quite good.
> 
> Edit: +REP by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


no problem at all. i felt bad when you said noone answer you lol .i think after people bought the monitor then they stopped come on here . i live in UK and i bought mine 3 weeks ago from overclockers.co.uk and i bought Phllips 40" 4k monitor ( Philips BDM4065UC ) last week .anyway hope you will enjoy the monitor and happy Christmas to you and everyone on the forum too.









btw wouldn't you want to jump on 4k train ? i now use Phillips more often than LG one.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> no problem at all. i felt bad when you said noone answer you lol .i think after people bought the monitor then they stopped come on here . i live in UK and i bought mine 3 weeks ago from overclockers.co.uk and i bought Phllips 40" 4k monitor ( Philips BDM4065UC ) last week .anyway hope you will enjoy the monitor and happy Christmas to you and everyone on the forum too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw wouldn't you want to jump on 4k train ? i now use Phillips more often than LG one.


It's weird haha most people usually report back lol, and there was a thread where that person said he'd post back with results so I figured he'd be back but it ended up dead haha! And yeah nobody actually just opened up mspaint and did what you did so I really do appreciate it haha!

Ohh how you enjoying you're phillips?!!! Before I heard about the LG I was actually anticipating for that 40" Phillips! But that's not over here in the US yet sadly or else I'd have a really hard time deciding between this curved 21:9 LG vs. 40" 4k Phillips monitor! ahhhhhhhhhh. Thanks for the Merry Christmas! Have a Merry Christmas to you too--and everybody else--and hope you and everbody else have a good one!
















Haha I've thought about jumping on the 4k train but essentially the amount of stuff you can fit in 4k vs. 21:9 isn't much more, it's actually the same screen just 4x the pixel amount. So you can really only snap 2 windows really lol. Though that 4x pixel amount is good... Except pushing that 4x pixel would be much more hard than pushing 21:9 (UHD) so there's another con there. What hardware do you have and what do you use Phillips for compared to LG? Also Phillips isn't out in the US yet







.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

by the way, anybody here with 34um95 having trouble waking up the monitor from 'hot' sleeping? I mean the monitor get into standby mode while your pc still running

I notice in that case I have to wake up the monitor by pressing the power/menu button, other wise it wouldn't wake up

strangely it does not happen when the pc is in full sleeping mode


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> by the way, anybody here with 34um95 having trouble waking up the monitor from 'hot' sleeping? I mean the monitor get into standby mode while your pc still running
> 
> I notice in that case I have to wake up the monitor by pressing the power/menu button, other wise it wouldn't wake up
> 
> strangely it does not happen when the pc is in full sleeping mode


If you use nvidia gpus there's a hotfix driver for these issues


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> If you use nvidia gpus there's a hotfix driver for these issues


yeah gtx 970, which hotfix? I'm currently using 347.09 beta and moving to the whql version


----------



## crazyg0od33

347.09 is later than the beta hotfix driver, which I believe was 344.80. So the WHQL won't fix any of it. Are you using displayport? if so, the stock (included) cable?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 347.09 is later than the beta hotfix driver, which I believe was 344.80. So the WHQL won't fix any of it. Are you using displayport? if so, the stock (included) cable?


^ this is good info, 344.80 is the hotfix but I've since moved on to 347.09 beta and haven't had any issues, maybe it is the cable? Backstory is I changed my display port cable linked earlier in the thread and to the hotfix driver, couldn't be sure which fixed it. If you have he new driver but supplied cable then it points to the cable.
@crazzy0od33 did you change the cable?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> ^ this is good info, 344.80 is the hotfix but I've since moved on to 347.09 beta and haven't had any issues, maybe it is the cable? Backstory is I changed my display port cable linked earlier in the thread and to the hotfix driver, couldn't be sure which fixed it. If you have he new driver but supplied cable then it points to the cable.
> @crazzy0od33 did you change the cable?


Just came in today - about to test it out now

edit - well...I think the new one works flawlessly so far. I turned shadowplay off, and then back on, and there were no errors like before, but I'll keep testing some things out. Currently I have the monitor set to never sleep, but I may change that and see if this fixes the issues I had waking from sleep...


----------



## Swuell

Does the LG37uc97 include a display port cable?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Does the LG37uc97 include a display port cable?


It most likely does but I can't answer for sure.

Also, to everyone using the default cable - GET A NEW ONE!

My new cable (I got the 6 ft. one from monoprice because its super thin which I liked) works FLAWLESSLY so far. Again, I'm still testing, but so far I've had zero issues that I had with the old included cable

edit - just tested waking from sleep. ZERO issues. Woke immediately with no fuzzy text, no graphical glitches, nothing. So I'd def. recommend getting a new cable. Also, I am running the latest beta Nvidia driver in conjunction with this cable. So there's that


----------



## n4p0l3onic

what settings do you guys use with 34um95?

as for now I'm using tftcentral icc profile, brightness contrast and color but with gamma 2 instead of 0, because 0 result in dark images too dark and loss of detail on darker pics at games/movies


----------



## crazyg0od33

I just loaded that profile up and I really like it so far. running that profile, but gamma for me at 1.


----------



## HeliXpc

Hey guys, I got a UM65 for sale in the LA area, $400 cash picked up. Used for less than 2 months, like new. pm me for details.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Just came in today - about to test it out now
> 
> edit - well...I think the new one works flawlessly so far. I turned shadowplay off, and then back on, and there were no errors like before, but I'll keep testing some things out. Currently I have the monitor set to never sleep, but I may change that and see if this fixes the issues I had waking from sleep...


Great news


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> what settings do you guys use with 34um95?
> 
> as for now I'm using tftcentral icc profile, brightness contrast and color but with gamma 2 instead of 0, because 0 result in dark images too dark and loss of detail on darker pics at games/movies


I think if you installed the monitor driver you get an LG.icc profile. Before I hardware calibrated mine I was having some problems with gamma, it seemed to be a windows thing though. Whenever I changed my resolution or messed with sli settings ect I had to reload the .icc profile.


----------



## Inimigo

Hi all,
unpacked my UM95 yesterday and I'm blown away. Had bought a desk arm already and loving it.
All default, using the DP cable that came together and no issues whatsoever.
Some bleeding on the bottom left and right corners, but this only after 8 hours of being plugged in.
Sofar not bothering me, though quite noticable in the dark when playing dark games.

Haven't tweaked anything yet (all default), so may still mess around the settings this weekend.

What a monitor. Loving it.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

is there any fix for the resizing windows after sleep problem? tried the regedit solution from hardforum, does consistently not work here


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> is there any fix for the resizing windows after sleep problem? tried the regedit solution from hardforum, does consistently not work here


We think it's the supplied cable and or nvidia drivers


----------



## gnet158

Anyone have a ICC profile for the U65 or in my case the U64 haha. Let me know.


----------



## eloist

Just got my 34UM95 for Christmas, along with an MSI Twin Frozr V GTX 970.

I am using an aftermarket DP cable, and was having the resize on wake issues.
I did the regedit hack a few hours ago, and so far, so good. Hopefully this holds. That bug is seriously, seriously irritating.

I also have a retina MBP for work that I will be splitting duty with. Haven't even plugged it up yet to see how it performs with this monitor.
I'm assuming it will be fine though. My boss has the same monitor and same retina MBP as me at work... his setup has no issues.

Overall, I like the monitor. It tends to shake a bit on my desk here at home as I type.
That's a bit annoying, but more of the fault of my home-made desk than the monitor design I suppose.

I'm coming from a 30" Apple Cinema Display.
That thing is a workhorse, and I'm actually bringing that into the office to use there.

After a day and a half of use, I'm grading this LG with a solid B+.

The main draw for me was the built in KVM switch to swap between my PC and my Mac.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It most likely does but I can't answer for sure.
> 
> Also, to everyone using the default cable - GET A NEW ONE!
> 
> My new cable (I got the 6 ft. one from monoprice because its super thin which I liked) works FLAWLESSLY so far. Again, I'm still testing, but so far I've had zero issues that I had with the old included cable
> 
> edit - just tested waking from sleep. ZERO issues. Woke immediately with no fuzzy text, no graphical glitches, nothing. So I'd def. recommend getting a new cable. Also, I am running the latest beta Nvidia driver in conjunction with this cable. So there's that


Naaawww it doesnt







lol. I saw an unboxing video and no cable haha. But eeeh just got an cable anyways--which was good apparently--since you guys are having issues with you're included cable XD...


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> what settings do you guys use with 34um95?
> 
> as for now I'm using tftcentral icc profile, brightness contrast and color but with gamma 2 instead of 0, because 0 result in dark images too dark and loss of detail on darker pics at games/movies


Where did you get that profile and does that work with the uc97 -- if so how do I load it up?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloist*
> 
> Just got my 34UM95 for Christmas, along with an MSI Twin Frozr V GTX 970.
> 
> I am using an aftermarket DP cable, and was having the resize on wake issues.
> I did the regedit hack a few hours ago, and so far, so good. Hopefully this holds. That bug is seriously, seriously irritating.
> 
> I also have a retina MBP for work that I will be splitting duty with. Haven't even plugged it up yet to see how it performs with this monitor.
> I'm assuming it will be fine though. My boss has the same monitor and same retina MBP as me at work... his setup has no issues.
> 
> Overall, I like the monitor. It tends to shake a bit on my desk here at home as I type.
> That's a bit annoying, but more of the fault of my home-made desk than the monitor design I suppose.
> 
> I'm coming from a 30" Apple Cinema Display.
> That thing is a workhorse, and I'm actually bringing that into the office to use there.
> 
> After a day and a half of use, I'm grading this LG with a solid B+.
> 
> The main draw for me was the built in KVM switch to swap between my PC and my Mac.


Didn't even know there was a switch included... :O


----------



## Swuell

Also doesn't this monitor and the UC97 support HDMI 1.4a so shouldn't that mean you can do native 4k on the screen through HDMI? :|


----------



## Swuell

And what is this USB uplink cable everybody keeps talking about??


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Also doesn't this monitor and the UC97 support HDMI 1.4a so shouldn't that mean you can do native 4k on the screen through HDMI? :|


it can - but HDMI 1.4 is 4k 30Hz, not the 60Hz you can achieve with DisplayPort or HDMI 2.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> And what is this USB uplink cable everybody keeps talking about??


There's a USB 3 hub on the back of the monitor. But it needs a USB 3 B Uplink cable to connect the monitor to the PC itself in order to function, and the cable isnt included


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it can - but HDMI 1.4 is 4k 30Hz, not the 60Hz you can achieve with DisplayPort or HDMI 2.0


Ahh ok that's the problem. Well I already ordered a DisplayPort cable anyways I was just wondering... I got confused for a moment haha.
Quote:


> There's a USB 3 hub on the back of the monitor. But it needs a USB 3 B Uplink cable to connect the monitor to the PC itself in order to function, and the cable isnt included


Whaaat?! Where do you get this cable then??? Can you link me? (I don't even know what a USB 3 B Uplink cable is...) Are you connecting that cable from the pc to the monitor just to use the USB hub?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Something like this

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030310&p_id=6508&seq=1&format=2

And yes. There is a port on the monitor that this goes to which allows the rest of the ports to function like a usb hub


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Something like this
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030310&p_id=6508&seq=1&format=2
> 
> And yes. There is a port on the monitor that this goes to which allows the rest of the ports to function like a usb hub


Oh so I would plug the end that doesn't look like a usb to the monitor and the usb to the computer I'm guessing?

And thanks for the link! Also do you know how I can use the profiles that's been thrown around without a hardware calibrator? Love monitor/tv calibration but don't have money to afford an calibrator so any suggestions for a good software calibrator?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Oh so I would plug the end that doesn't look like a usb to the monitor and the usb to the computer I'm guessing?
> 
> And thanks for the link! Also do you know how I can use the profiles that's been thrown around without a hardware calibrator? Love monitor/tv calibration but don't have money to afford an calibrator so any suggestions for a good software calibrator?


that's all you need to do









For the profiles, if you have a UM95 (some monitor's may be different, so only if you have a 95), click HERE. That is the direct download link for the UM95 profile. From there, and I may be wrong but this is what I did, go to control pane > search 'color management' > check the box labeled "use my settings for device" > hit add > navigate to the downloaded file > and then set it as default.

From there, use the on screen menu (with the little monitor joystick) to set the values equal to the ones here:
Quote:


> FROM TFTCENTRAL:
> 
> LG 34UM95 | X-rite i1 Pro + LaCie | TFTCentral | Gamma 0 | BRIGHTNESS 21 | CONTRAST 70 | RED 50 | GREEN 48 | BLUE 58 | PICTURE MODE Custom


and you're set


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Oh so I would plug the end that doesn't look like a usb to the monitor and the usb to the computer I'm guessing?
> 
> And thanks for the link! Also do you know how I can use the profiles that's been thrown around without a hardware calibrator? Love monitor/tv calibration but don't have money to afford an calibrator so any suggestions for a good software calibrator?


LG's own calibration gizmo retails at £29.99 but I have read it's not great, I bought a used spyder pro 3 for £40 so you don't have to spend a fortune.
It's difficult copying somebody elses profile setting as each display is different, also the calibration shifts over time so it's recommended to re calibrate every month


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> that's all you need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the profiles, if you have a UM95 (some monitor's may be different, so only if you have a 95), click HERE. That is the direct download link for the UM95 profile. From there, and I may be wrong but this is what I did, go to control pane > search 'color management' > check the box labeled "use my settings for device" > hit add > navigate to the downloaded file > and then set it as default.
> 
> From there, use the on screen menu (with the little monitor joystick) to set the values equal to the ones here:
> and you're set


ohh well thanks! I don't have a um95, I'm about to have the uc97 XD. So I'm not so sure how much of a difference that would be though I know there is a difference due to the calibration software included. :\ But thanks!


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> LG's own calibration gizmo retails at £29.99 but I have read it's not great, I bought a used spyder pro 3 for £40 so you don't have to spend a fortune.
> It's difficult copying somebody elses profile setting as each display is different, also the calibration shifts over time so it's recommended to re calibrate every month


Haha yeaaah but I don't have that kind of money right now--I basically just spent the most getting the monitor--among with upgrading my pc so yeah :\. Also I won't have time re-calibrating my monitor every month due to school.


----------



## crazyg0od33

also just to help in the future (I don't care but some might) there is a little edit button at the bottom of your posts after you submit them.


----------



## crazyg0od33

In case you're interested! Unveil coming at CES

http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> also just to help in the future (I don't care but some might) there is a little edit button at the bottom of your posts after you submit them.


Yes I know,I use the edit button... :O. Was there something wrong with my post?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> In case you're interested! Unveil coming at CES
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN


And thanks this seems quite interesting indeed!







:thumb:


----------



## crazyg0od33

No nothing wrong, just double posts / triple posts, etc. The two posts I responded to there were 20 seconds apart. Way cleaner / easier to just edit the first post to say both things


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> No nothing wrong, just double posts / triple posts, etc. The two posts I responded to there were 20 seconds apart. Way cleaner / easier to just edit the first post to say both things


True but I basically just saw another post and quoted and so it was a bit easier haha! Sorry lol! Or else I would of! Also I typed too much or epse it would of been 20 seconds apart rofl. Anyways for the samsung monitor I thought the 34 is already out but I guess I was wrong, only the 27 is out and its around $500 or so and the reviews aren't that great for it. I wonder if the 34 is better?


----------



## crazyg0od33

probably not much better. But hey...competition I guess!


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> probably not much better. But hey...competition I guess!


XD haha I wish it were better... *Sigh* Samsung panels/monitors used to be so good lol... I remember when they were releasing they're first slim one--took them forever to get it over here--and it wasn't even a wide release.








Though the monitor was exellent along with the IPS PLS panel since they created it...


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so what display port cable to replace the supplied cable? does a cheap no name cable enough?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> so what display port cable to replace the supplied cable? does a cheap no name cable enough?


I just bought a relatively cheap display port cable from Amazon that had good reviews. You'd want a good cable even if it's a no name lol... You could always go with monoprice also. The one I bought after reading some reviews on Amazon was http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 so it seems pretty good. It's technically a no name since you don't really hear about CableMatters aside from sites like Amazon but it is quite established like Monoprice and it is on sale.


----------



## yenclas

I have a 34UM65 monitor and i connect it to my nvidia 970 card with HDMI supplied. What is better if I buy a good displayport cable ?

Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I have a 34UM65 monitor and i connect it to my nvidia 970 card with HDMI supplied. What is better if I buy a good displayport cable ?
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


Yes buy a display port cable. Check how many hz your getting on hdmi, probably 50hz if it is 60hz and 32bit colour it will be a custom resolution.


----------



## Inimigo

For those interested in a solid, (relatively) cheap monitor arm, here is what I bought:
http://en.newstar.eu/av-mounts/flat-screen-mounts/desk-mounts/newstar-flat-screen-desk-mount-23/
very satisfied. *no need to drill holes in the wall* (it's desk-mounted).
solid, comes in black (and I think white/silver). saves up a lot of desk space. easy to mount and easily adjustable.
mounted in under 2 min.

Picked mine up on discount for Eur 49,99.


it says up to 26", though can take up to 12 kg, so no worries there.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Yes buy a display port cable. Check how many hz your getting on hdmi, probably 50hz if it is 60hz and 32bit colour it will be a custom resolution.


Thank you very much for your reply.

I can see in control panel in selectable hz field only a value with 60hz. This means that i have 60hz with hdmi ? How can I check this ?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I have a 34UM65 monitor and i connect it to my nvidia 970 card with HDMI supplied. What is better if I buy a good displayport cable ?
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


Definitely get an displayport to get the full thing since as far as I know apparently the full hz isn't supported yet for HDMI on this monitor. :\ also you want displayport 1.2a


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> For those interested in a solid, (relatively) cheap monitor arm, here is what I bought:
> http://en.newstar.eu/av-mounts/flat-screen-mounts/desk-mounts/newstar-flat-screen-desk-mount-23/
> very satisfied. *no need to drill holes in the wall* (it's desk-mounted).
> solid, comes in black (and I think white/silver). saves up a lot of desk space. easy to mount and easily adjustable.
> mounted in under 2 min.
> 
> Picked mine up on discount for Eur 49,99.
> 
> 
> it says up to 26", though can take up to 12 kg, so no worries there.


Nice is there an US link lol??


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Definitely get an displayport to get the full thing since as far as I know apparently the full hz isn't supported yet for HDMI on this monitor. :\ also you want displayport 1.2a


Thank you very much.

In my 34um65 i didn't see an option in menu to change displayport 1.1 to 1.2. Is it an option in 34um95 only ?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Definitely get an displayport to get the full thing since as far as I know apparently the full hz isn't supported yet for HDMI on this monitor. :\ also you want displayport 1.2a


you are mistaken, people have been reporting to be able to use 3440x1440 60hz res with HDMI coupled with GTX900 gpu.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> you are mistaken, people have been reporting to be able to use 3440x1440 60hz res with HDMI coupled with GTX900 gpu.


^ I didn't know that haa. So far all I've seen with HDMI in this thread was not a full 60hz so yeah :|. Well does a 290x work...? or is it strictly GTX900 and if it's onlyy GTX900 it kinda defeats the purpose of HDMI... so he'd have to get an displayport anyways unless he has GTX900 :\.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> In my 34um65 i didn't see an option in menu to change displayport 1.1 to 1.2. Is it an option in 34um95 only ?


I'm not sure... I know there is a way you can change displayport from 1.1 to 1.2 but I don't know how. Oh I just realized you have 34um65 which is the 1080p version, on that one I don't know if that one has displayport 1.2 but it should?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Hey guys! I just received my lg um95 monitor from newegg. I upgraded from the Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 27" monitor. I bought the refurbished for 699 and so far it looks perfect! No dead pixels and very minimal BLB as far as I can tell. Are there any programs or good ways of checking for this? There is a little scratch on the very top of the monitor on the backside so you cant see it so its no big deal especially if I got a good panel after reading all these stories because I ordered it before reading any of these negative reviews.
The aspect ratio is awesome so far however I do need to get used to it. I just almost wish it was bigger and a little taller but I'm crazy







I can also see how the curve would be very nice but I just didn't have the money to spend on it right now as I am a college student.

I had a few questions...
I do not have a cd drive so I went to LG's site for the drivers. Which of them do what? I downloaded the ASM driver and the True color/splint screen software. What is the Sensor driver? What is the actual monitor driver and do I need it?
For Truecolor is this only software or do I need a hardware calibrator to work with it because I can not seem to get it work it says it doesn't recognize the usb communication.
For the split screen software are there any hotkeys? IS there any other software you guys recommend instead?

Thanks... so far loving it!

Edit: how do I get the speakers to work? it says the volume is up but I get no sound. It is hooked up via display port


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Hey guys! I just received my lg um95 monitor from newegg. I upgraded from the Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 27" monitor. I bought the refurbished for 699 and so far it looks perfect! No dead pixels and very minimal BLB as far as I can tell. Are there any programs or good ways of checking for this? There is a little scratch on the very top of the monitor on the backside so you cant see it so its no big deal especially if I got a good panel after reading all these stories because I ordered it before reading any of these negative reviews.
> The aspect ratio is awesome so far however I do need to get used to it. I just almost wish it was bigger and a little taller but I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also see how the curve would be very nice but I just didn't have the money to spend on it right now as I am a college student.
> 
> I had a few questions...
> I do not have a cd drive so I went to LG's site for the drivers. Which of them do what? I downloaded the ASM driver and the True color/splint screen software. What is the Sensor driver? What is the actual monitor driver and do I need it?
> For Truecolor is this only software or do I need a hardware calibrator to work with it because I can not seem to get it work it says it doesn't recognize the usb communication.
> For the split screen software are there any hotkeys? IS there any other software you guys recommend instead?
> 
> Thanks... so far loving it!
> 
> Edit: how do I get the speakers to work? it says the volume is up but I get no sound. It is hooked up via display port


http://www.actualtools.com/multiplemonitors/ is better for split screen but costs money.

The driver is only on the disk it's not on the website but you dont need it.

Sensor drivers are for hardware calibrators that yes you need to run true colour finder


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> http://www.actualtools.com/multiplemonitors/ is better for split screen but costs money.
> 
> The driver is only on the disk it's not on the website but you dont need it.
> 
> Sensor drivers are for hardware calibrators that yes you need to run true colour finder


Awesome thank you!

Are there any free solutions haha and what about any hotkeys for the lg screen split?
Definitely would be nice to have a better PBP option so it will use the full side of the screen for each input. Is there any PIP option? I know the new Samsun has it.


----------



## jakemfbacon

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahi*
> 
> I do this all the time. Here you go:


how did you get it to fill the screen but not be stretched or "wide" and super small?


----------



## jakemfbacon

dang... I spoke too soon. I do have a little BLB in all four corners with the bottom left being pretty bad and yellow like some others...
Not sure what I should do at this point.
How is neweggs return? Will I have to pay a 15% restocking fee for BLB?
It is not as bad as others and maybe I can get used to it. Are the curved LG's any better? when does the Dell actually come out and does anyone know the price point yet?
Lasty, probably a stupid question but how do I get a blank black screen without actually playing a game or movie and at what brightness are most of you using this monitor set at?

Arg..... thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

1) No idea - mine is from massdrop which has no return, but I got used to my BLB.

2) Curved are still LG panels, so probably not

3) Nobody really knows on the Dell. Nothing has really been announced

4) Just search on youtube for backlight bleed test, and put it to fullscreen. It's just a black screen

5) My brightness is 20%


----------



## crazyg0od33

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/30/7471247/lg-announces-curved-monitor-tailor-made-for-gamers


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/30/7471247/lg-announces-curved-monitor-tailor-made-for-gamers


Arg... looks pretty cool. Why are they stackable did they just make a slot on top for the power button lol?
I wonder if they will still have the same screen issues. The lower left corner is my biggest problem however it is the orange glow. Is this the IPS glow and are most IPS panels like this? My Samsung TV doesn't do this.
The panel looks great in games and on the desktop so far so maybe I will just get used to it. Now I am contemplating if I should go with a curve display though lol. I always second guess myself...it is just going to take a little getting used looking at the each side of the screen. Does the curve really make that much of a difference?

A few questions:
When playing PS4 does it just scale or is there anything you can change in settings? Was playing call of duty AW earlier and seemed a little stretched but the FOV was nice. Maybe this is normal.
Has anyone played Diablo 3 on this yet? When I am trying to change the resolution in game it was only letting me choose 1920x1080
I am using an amd r7950 and display port. When I go to the menu it used to let me go into easy control>contrast but now that is greyed out as well as Screen>sharpness and the whole color section is greyed out. Why?
Lastly, what color mode are most people using (who have not calibrated their monitors)? Photo? Sharpness? Gamma? etc...

thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Arg... looks pretty cool. Why are they stackable did they just make a slot on top for the power button lol?
> I wonder if they will still have the same screen issues. The lower left corner is my biggest problem however it is the orange glow. Is this the IPS glow and are most IPS panels like this? My Samsung TV doesn't do this.
> The panel looks great in games and on the desktop so far so maybe I will just get used to it. Now I am contemplating if I should go with a curve display though lol. I always second guess myself...it is just going to take a little getting used looking at the each side of the screen. Does the curve really make that much of a difference?
> 
> A few questions:
> When playing PS4 does it just scale or is there anything you can change in settings? Was playing call of duty AW earlier and seemed a little stretched but the FOV was nice. Maybe this is normal.
> Has anyone played Diablo 3 on this yet? When I am trying to change the resolution in game it was only letting me choose 1920x1080
> I am using an amd r7950 and display port. When I go to the menu it used to let me go into easy control>contrast but now that is greyed out as well as Screen>sharpness and the whole color section is greyed out. Why?
> Lastly, what color mode are most people using (who have not calibrated their monitors)? Photo? Sharpness? Gamma? etc...
> 
> thanks


Probably doesn't have a DP1.2 cable, so those options aren't available to change. Here's the settings I've been using with great results (not as good a hardware calibration, I'm sure, but better than what comes standard IMO)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> that's all you need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the profiles, if you have a UM95 (some monitor's may be different, so only if you have a 95), click HERE. That is the direct download link for the UM95 profile. From there, and I may be wrong but this is what I did, go to control pane > search 'color management' > check the box labeled "use my settings for device" > hit add > navigate to the downloaded file > and then set it as default.
> 
> From there, use the on screen menu (with the little monitor joystick) to set the values equal to the ones here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> FROM TFTCENTRAL:
> 
> LG 34UM95 | X-rite i1 Pro + LaCie | TFTCentral | Gamma 0 | BRIGHTNESS 21 | CONTRAST 70 | RED 50 | GREEN 48 | BLUE 58 | PICTURE MODE Custom
> 
> 
> 
> and you're set
Click to expand...


----------



## jakemfbacon

Cool thank you. I'm using the cable that game with it so I need to get a display port 1.2 cable for the options? Will it work even if my graphics card doesn't have 1.2? The weird thing is I originally was not getting any sound via display port and then all the sudden I did and I think that is when the setting went away


----------



## Nardeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Hey guys! I just received my lg um95 monitor from newegg. I upgraded from the Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 27" monitor. I bought the refurbished for 699 and so far it looks perfect! No dead pixels and very minimal BLB as far as I can tell. Are there any programs or good ways of checking for this? There is a little scratch on the very top of the monitor on the backside so you cant see it so its no big deal especially if I got a good panel after reading all these stories because I ordered it before reading any of these negative reviews.
> The aspect ratio is awesome so far however I do need to get used to it. I just almost wish it was bigger and a little taller but I'm crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also see how the curve would be very nice but I just didn't have the money to spend on it right now as I am a college student.
> 
> I had a few questions...
> I do not have a cd drive so I went to LG's site for the drivers. Which of them do what? I downloaded the ASM driver and the True color/splint screen software. What is the Sensor driver? What is the actual monitor driver and do I need it?
> For Truecolor is this only software or do I need a hardware calibrator to work with it because I can not seem to get it work it says it doesn't recognize the usb communication.
> For the split screen software are there any hotkeys? IS there any other software you guys recommend instead?
> 
> Thanks... so far loving it!
> 
> Edit: how do I get the speakers to work? it says the volume is up but I get no sound. It is hooked up via display port


http://www.ivanyu.ca/windock/

it is free ;-)


----------



## jakemfbacon

Thank you! So I'm just not sure what to do at this point. How does newegg treat returns? If it is defective... Which I would say it is do I still have to pay a 15% restocking fee? That's a little ridiculous. Newegg sucks now I knew I should have bought from Amazon even though it was about 50 dollars or so more. My monitor is refurbished and the build was April 2014 so I think this is before they fixed the problem. Kinda shady of newegg to still sell it when I bet the whole reason it was originally returned was for backlight bleed. Removing the bottom paneling like some suggested does nothing. I guess I could just live with it because the curved is almost double the price but I could find a newer version of the um95 for like 100 more that's not refurbished. Plus if the dell comes out and is only like 800-900... Or I just live with it but leaves a bad taste in my mouth as it's such an expensive monitor


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/30/7471247/lg-announces-curved-monitor-tailor-made-for-gamers


:O Really -- REALLY LG?!! After I just got the curved screen... ***?!!! Now you decide to go and say your going to release the same monitor but with Freesync support...?! Is it worth it to return the screen and wait for this monitor to come out or just keep the screen lol... -__-


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Probably doesn't have a DP1.2 cable, so those options aren't available to change. Here's the settings I've been using with great results (not as good a hardware calibration, I'm sure, but better than what comes standard IMO)


Any settings for the UC97... >__> I'd like to have some settings for that haha.


----------



## crazyg0od33

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Any settings for the UC97... >__> I'd like to have some settings for that haha.


Try the ones I posted and see if it looks good...


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> T
> Try the ones I posted and see if it looks good...


Oh yeah I'll do that ha thanks.


----------



## jakemfbacon

So for you guys that bought this from newegg what's their returns like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> :O Really -- REALLY LG?!! After I just got the curved screen... ***?!!! Now you decide to go and say your going to release the same monitor but with Freesync support...?! Is it worth it to return the screen and wait for this monitor to come out or just keep the screen lol... -__-


Is that the only difference between the two? is freesync only supported in newer cards?


----------



## jakemfbacon

lol.... just did the process of submitting an RMA refund... as a defective unit. Says to ship back the monitor first to process the RMA and the return shipping is 22.72... such a joke. Plus doesn't even say if they will charge the restocking fee.
Probably done with newegg at this point considering amazon has everything they have. Should I try and talk to actual customer service?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> So for you guys that bought this from newegg what's their returns like?
> Is that the only difference between the two? is freesync only supported in newer cards?


Pretty much not counting the extortionate price they might tack on for the "Freesync" you get with that monitor... :|
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> lol.... just did the process of submitting an RMA refund... as a defective unit. Says to ship back the monitor first to process the RMA and the return shipping is 22.72... such a joke. Plus doesn't even say if they will charge the restocking fee.
> Probably done with newegg at this point considering amazon has everything they have. Should I try and talk to actual customer service?


Yeah might as well try. I bought mine my Newegg and yeah Newegg has changed and practically downgraded since they introduced premier, did you not sign up for the trial?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Pretty much not counting the extortionate price they might tack on for the "Freesync" you get with that monitor... :|
> Yeah might as well try. I bought mine my Newegg and yeah Newegg has changed and practically downgraded since they introduced premier, did you not sign up for the trial?


Yeah you are right that they will probably charge a fortune. I just wish I knew how much the DELL was going to be or the Samsung because I do not think the monitors are worth $1300 (curved version). but I need a monitor soon as I sold my other ones for this lol.
Do not get me wrong, I love the aspect ratio but they are just not worth $1300 to me besides the fact that the idea is "new." I'd probably want to spend max $1000 for a curved version or more if I knew the panel would be perfect.

I did the trial already like a few months ago







never even used it because I am a amazon prime member and they have faster shipping/processing times, same prices (or better), and way better customer service.
I'll probably just end up keeping the monitor since paying $130 to return it seems ridiculous but I guess that will depend on news that comes out within my return period haha


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Yeah you are right that they will probably charge a fortune. I just wish I knew how much the DELL was going to be or the Samsung because I do not think the monitors are worth $1300 (curved version). but I need a monitor soon as I sold my other ones for this lol.
> Do not get me wrong, I love the aspect ratio but they are just not worth $1300 to me besides the fact that the idea is "new." I'd probably want to spend max $1000 for a curved version or more if I knew the panel would be perfect.
> 
> I did the trial already like a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never even used it because I am a amazon prime member and they have faster shipping/processing times, same prices (or better), and way better customer service.
> I'll probably just end up keeping the monitor since paying $130 to return it seems ridiculous but I guess that will depend on news that comes out within my return period haha


DELL as always is going to UPCHARGE... And Samsung being samsung is going to UPCHARGE as well...







. Only LG has good prices for monitors. Samsung if the prices are low is horrible for monitors so good monitors tend to be higher than the ones that LG tend to charge and DELL's are just too exorbitantly high especially since you can't use the monitor 90% efficiently without an Firepro or Quad works graphics card running it at 10bit... so yeah it's basically useless getting it. Unless you somehow are able to get a 6990 (or something like that I forgot what specific gpu it was) or even rare the 4xxx something card that's already probably out of production by now and those specific ones that can run 10bit unlocked can run up high, so good luck trying to get those







. $1,300 for a curved monitor isn't so bad considering the other prices that they would be charging though. I just wish AOC would be making a curved one and they would be releasing it over here in the US because at least then you would know you'd get a reliable monitor with a good price AND adequate features--more than you need--over the LG plus more bang for your buck too! *sigh* But US is unloved compared to Europe by AOC... damnit US and monopolistic views -- why?!!!!

No they aren't the flat ones are going down to about $850-900 right now due to the release of the curved ones but before that it was about $1,000 so yeah... and it's mostly due to the fact that LG is the first with the 34" 21:9 that's why. They get to decide on price. :|.

Yeah but ips--even in plane switching--for a perfect panel is hard to get due to the way monitor panels work :\. Trying to get at least 90% is good already especially since all IPS panels backbleed due to lighting and just due to the design the pressure can cause some deformalities. :\

XD should of done the trial when you needed stuff from newegg haha. But yeah Amazon is better though. Not sure why you bought the monitor from Newegg, they have the monitor on amazon for a cheaper price... :O.

So a bit confused how you ended up there lol.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Lol it's because I bought the refurbished model on newegg for 699 they have a used one on Amazon for 695 but with tax it was like 750.... Should've just spent the extra money but I ordered it before reading about all the problems.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Lol it's because I bought the refurbished model on newegg for 699 they have a used one on Amazon for 695 but with tax it was like 750.... Should've just spent the extra money but I ordered it before reading about all the problems.


Ohhh see with tech I never buy a refurbished model due to return policies and it being returned for a reason... so yeah haha. TAX?! Where do you live haha. Only a few states have tax on Amazon and Texas now sadly lol... You know if your credit card isn't in the state you currently are that's being taxed you're golden haha!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Jersey, Maryland, anywhere with a warehouse taxes now. And being in Jersey sucks for PC parts since Newegg has an Edison, NJ warehouse too so I get hit with Newegg tax as well.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Jersey, Maryland, anywhere with a warehouse taxes now. And being in Jersey sucks for PC parts since Newegg has an Edison, NJ so I get hit with Newegg tax as well.


aww damn I'm sorryy


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Ohhh see with tech I never buy a refurbished model due to return policies and it being returned for a reason... so yeah haha. TAX?! Where do you live haha. Only a few states have tax on Amazon and Texas now sadly lol... You know if your credit card isn't in the state you currently are that's being taxed you're golden haha!


Yeah I probably shouldn't have bought refurbished but this one has their standard return policy with it. Also I though since its January now they would've sent a newer refurbished model yet it's from April.....
I I've in Arizona where Amazon has a warehouse haha and no I didn't know about the credit card thing


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Yeah I probably shouldn't have bought refurbished but this one has their standard return policy with it. Also I though since its January now they would've sent a newer refurbished model yet it's from April.....
> I I've in Arizona where Amazon has a warehouse haha and no I didn't know about the credit card thing


Noooo even in January they wouldn't especially if the still have the return policy... that's why it's there since about 85% of the time you won't return it since after the whole cost you only get maybe less than 50% of what you paid for in return... From shipping expenses and all that. So yeah. Return policy is a gimmick to lure you in. BAITTT. Ohhh yeah the Amazon only checks the credit cards billing address, I get taxed when I use my credit card from my Texas address for digital game purchases on Amazon which is annoying since I'm currently in Ohio -__-.


----------



## badrapper

nvm


----------



## Skydruid

Hello to everybody!

I am looking for a big ass monitor (21:9) and the LG 34UM65-P caught my eyes and my wallet aswell.
I have a few questions regarding the monitor itself however , such as:
1.Isn't the res a bit low for such a big screen?
2.Can i use a HDMI and still get 60hz at 2560x1080 ?
3.The price of this bad boy is about 600$ (In my country ) is there any alternative in this price range ? I was also looking at the LG 29UM65 which has a lower price (about 450 bucks ) but the same res and lower imput lag acording to some.

So yeah, this sums it up i guess.If you have any suggestions I am willing to listen .
Btw sorry for my rusty english.


----------



## jommy999

@Skydruid

why don't you get 34UM95 ? its higher resolution and its quite cheap now

- you can use HDMI 60hz at 2560x1080
- for 1440p 34" LG , HDMI suppose to run 50hz at 3440X1440 but you can use custom resolution make it work at 60hz too.


----------



## Mopar63

I have a Philips 29" ultrawide and love it, the 2560x1080 is actually a great display size, especially for gaming. Ideally you should look to us DP if you can for the best results.

I agree however that if was doing it now I would get the 34UM95 or the 34UC97, the curve is very nice for a single display setup. Supposedly LG is showing a curved model with FreeSync at CES so you might want to wait and see what it will be priced at as well.


----------



## Skydruid

It's a bit hard to go for it's bigger brother the 34UM95 because it's nearly double the price (1000$ compared to 600 $ of the 34UM65) so yeah.
And i dont know if it's worth 400$ for that extra resolution, because i also hav in mind upgrading my keyboard/mouse/headset

Keep in mind that i'm in europe so prices may differ by a bit since in this country the currency is neither euro or pounds.


----------



## jommy999

next few days at CES will be announce new Monitors so the price will come down after that , its good idea to wait at this point.


----------



## Skydruid

Yeah , I guess you are right.I mean i currently have a FHD 24" monitor so going from 1920x1080 to 2560x1080 might not be that great.I will probably wait a few months and get the UM95 because reasons and resolution.


----------



## Cyclonic

Does anyonge got the inf file of the 34um95? My monitor is set to generic PnP monitor, i need it because some games just strecht everything out if the monitor is not listed in the ,inf file.


----------



## jovi9

Lets see what LG does at CES 2015. i am very curios about the build quality and if the design is the same. and if the design is different does it affects the backlight bleed.


----------



## jakemfbacon

So does freesync only work with AMD cards?
Also I just signed up for Newegg Premier for 19.99 for 3 months or whatever it is. You get Free returns and no restocking fee so I am going to now return this monitor and wait a little bit until after CES and see how much the Samsung VA 34" is. I figured 20 bucks is better than the 160 it was going to be without the membership to return it







Any future monitor purchases will most likely be from Amazon. Too risky to buy something this expensive and prone to bad panels from Newegg. t is a bummer because I used to love them


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jommy999*
> 
> @Skydruid
> 
> why don't you get 34UM95 ? its higher resolution and its quite cheap now
> 
> - you can use HDMI 60hz at 2560x1080
> - for 1440p 34" LG , HDMI suppose to run 50hz at 3440X1440 but you can use custom resolution make it work at 60hz too.


Apparently somebody corrected me earlier and said it works with one specific high end nividia card -__-


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> So does freesync only work with AMD cards?
> Also I just signed up for Newegg Premier for 19.99 for 3 months or whatever it is. You get Free returns and no restocking fee so I am going to now return this monitor and wait a little bit until after CES and see how much the Samsung VA 34" is. I figured 20 bucks is better than the 160 it was going to be without the membership to return it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any future monitor purchases will most likely be from Amazon. Too risky to buy something this expensive and prone to bad panels from Newegg. t is a bummer because I used to love them


No I'm pretty sure it's an complete "Open" alternative where it works with any cards but probably more compatibility and better options with AMD cards since it's produced by AMD and AMD catalyst would have options in it I would gather.


----------



## crazyg0od33

The samsung curved ultrawide monitor launches tomorrow at Best Buy for $1,199

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7495977/samsung-launches-ultra-sharp-curved-monitor-portable-ssd-ces-2015


----------



## Washer UK

Just looking at the upcoming Dell here

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-081-DE&groupid=17&catid=2907

looking at the bezel it looks very similar to the LG design, same panel?


----------



## crazyg0od33

you're right - it even has the same long thicker plastic strip with the dell logo on it...

Probably the same panel


----------



## crazyg0od33

Welp - gonna have to call up LG tomorrow and see about a potential replacement...

I've been having a random red (or sometimes blue) vertical line appear about 3 inches in from the left hand side of the monitor after a little bit of use, and its shown up with both DP cables, and on two different graphics cards. So it's gotta be the monitor. So I'm hoping they'll be able to get me a replacement, and maybe (hopefully) one with less or the same amount of bleed...


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> The samsung curved ultrawide monitor launches tomorrow at Best Buy for $1,199
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7495977/samsung-launches-ultra-sharp-curved-monitor-portable-ssd-ces-2015


probably gonna have to pick this up. Wish it was 1000 but guess I am dreaming..
Is the curve on this more than the LG or the same? They keep advertising 3000r curve or something but I do not know what the LG is


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Welp - gonna have to call up LG tomorrow and see about a potential replacement...
> 
> I've been having a random red (or sometimes blue) vertical line appear about 3 inches in from the left hand side of the monitor after a little bit of use, and its shown up with both DP cables, and on two different graphics cards. So it's gotta be the monitor. So I'm hoping they'll be able to get me a replacement, and maybe (hopefully) one with less or the same amount of bleed...


That sucks mate. New one incoming!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> That sucks mate. New one incoming!


Hopefully, we'll see. Their call center opens in 20 minutes here, but last time I tried to replace it due to bleed, the rep told me that they were out of stock on my model and couldn't replace it at the time. Hopefully they - A) Have stock now to replace it, and B) Do some form of cross-shipment, since this is my only monitor right now









Also hope I get a prepaid label if they do replace it, because shipping on this thing would be a nightmare.

EDIT - that was easy







Called up, spoke to Mark, got a shipping label to return the monitor, but they'll send the new one first, and then I send this one back. So not only can I test bleed, but if this new one is worse, I think I can deal with an intermittent red line, and if the new one is better in both aspects, then it's a win-win


----------



## n4p0l3onic

question for those with 34um95 that use HDMI via gtx900

does DSR work with 60hz custom res or not?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> question for those with 34um95 that use HDMI via gtx900
> 
> does DSR work with 60hz custom res or not?


DSR doesn't output a higher res or bandwidth, its all done internally so wouldn't affect hdmi. I only have 8gb ram, when I try to use more than 1.5x dsr I run out of system ram and the game closes. With a native res of 3440x1440 dsr turns into some pretty big numbers. It also adds to input lag.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Hopefully, we'll see. Their call center opens in 20 minutes here, but last time I tried to replace it due to bleed, the rep told me that they were out of stock on my model and couldn't replace it at the time. Hopefully they - A) Have stock now to replace it, and B) Do some form of cross-shipment, since this is my only monitor right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also hope I get a prepaid label if they do replace it, because shipping on this thing would be a nightmare.
> 
> EDIT - that was easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called up, spoke to Mark, got a shipping label to return the monitor, but they'll send the new one first, and then I send this one back. So not only can I test bleed, but if this new one is worse, I think I can deal with an intermittent red line, and if the new one is better in both aspects, then it's a win-win


The UK guarantee is a 3yr on site policy which is nice, they come to you.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah usa has terrible product policies most of the time


----------



## karod

Do you think the 34UM65 can be upgraded to support freesync?
The new 34Um67 only differs in freesync support.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Do you think the 34UM65 can be upgraded to support freesync?
> The new 34Um67 only differs in freesync support.


Probably not since it's hardware.


----------



## pesokpesok

Just got 34UM95 2 weeks ago as an attempt for single panel replacement coming from dual 30" 2560x1600 S-PVA displays(Gateway XHD3000 and Samsung 305T). Mine(from Newegg) doesnt seem to have much of a backbleed (tested in totally dark room) which is somewhat reassuring seeing that pretty much everyone complains of that problem with this monitor. Only complaint so far is non adjustable stand, i had to put a box under mine to get it to eye level - kind of weird putting thousand dollar monitor on top of a pizza box though. Preparing for Dying Light release so putting together a new system in anticipation(been waiting over a year already-hope there is not going to be yet another delay).
It looks good to my eyes but i will probably calibrate it anyways with i1DisplayPro since this monitor has a hardware calibration option and it comes with calibration software. I read an article on TFTCentral about calibrating it but just wondering did anyone here had experience with it yet - was it worth calibrating it(i know zilch about calibrating-so would probably have to learn)?


----------



## Maxximilian

Hello Community,
So ive been following are unlike most it seems been actually reading the previous posts not just re asking question that have been answered probably 10 times over. So ive been looking at getting one of these badboys for a while now and have had high hopes for the newer revisions or ones that have been manufactured past june to show less of a backlight bleed(BLB) issue but it either seems like just random monitors are showing these problems and some seem to be flawless. I will be picking mine up from the retailer when i get back from my holiday, and had asked them to send both a 65 and a 95 incase seeing as i can not make up my mind. It also has occured to me that a majority of the panels with BLB happen to be the 95 models or am im mistaken?

Could anyone clear me up on their manufacturing date of their panel and let me know, also are the ones that are being released in the EU through germany of any better quality or are they just as hit and miss as the ones in the US?

Thanks in advance of any heads up









rgds,

maxi


----------



## crazyg0od33

The 65 is a lower resolution. You know that right? Seriously asking. I'd personally take some blb with the higher resolution, especially because at this screen size you'll notice it even more. If the lower res isn't an issue I would've gone with the 29" model


----------



## Maxximilian

Thanks Crazy, I have a new issue now haha. Just saw that i could get the new Dell U3415W for the same price. Now im really baffled as to what to get. Any tips? Might aswell mention that i do enjoy gaming, and movies. Ive been gaming and getting into top3 of the leaderboards of matches all the time without a 1ms 144hz display so i feel this is no issue to me. as my 25inch from 6years ago isnt a gaming monitor so 5-6ms respos wont be an issue in my eyes as im used to gaming on shoddy internet from thirdworld countrys so go figure









So order the new dell u3415w curved or get the 34um95 same resolution?

Just saw some reviews about the dell u3415w apparently has got massive ips glow. so what would you guys do ips glow or blb? haha i think i can live with blb more than ipl glow.

Oh and did i mention the dell has hight and swivel adjustment. this is a tought one


----------



## crazyg0od33

What games do you like to play?


----------



## Maxximilian

I currently play wow, cod, bf4, csgo, dota 2, and do various photoshop work and web design.

So i ended up ordering myself the dell lastnight and is now on its way. Seeing as it was for sale for about 350 euros cheaper than on the dell website. furthermore i had contacted LG Austria and they are useless and just redirect me to LG Germany so i figured i would go with the dell as it has a better warranty of 3 years and their 1 pixel panel policy or exchanging so i could not resist. Also after seeing some pics posted on chiphell it was clear that i made a good decision.

Sorry if this went off topic from the lg owners club, and also thanks for the replys  link bellow to some sexy pics of the dell: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1186728-1-1.html

all the best,

maxi


----------



## pesokpesok

Just noticed something - rear USB 3.0 port(single blue port) on the back of my new 34UM95 monitor seems to only run at USB 2.0 speeds. The upstream USB cable from the monitor is connected to USB 3.0 port on my desktop - yet each time i insert 3.0 drive into 3.0 port on the monitor windows gives me "it would work better if inserted into 3.0 port" message. Checked with ATTO benchmark tool and it shows that the drive then runs at USB 2.0 speeds(exactly the same speeds as when i connect the drive to other 2 USB 2.0 ports on the monitor). Tested the same drive by plugging it directly into USB 3.0 port on desktop itself - and it works at full 3.0 speeds. Anyone encountered this problem?

Update: just realized my upstream USB Type B cable that i used to connect monitor to PC might be 2.0(its from my older monitor from over 3 years ago) - would that be the reason, are Type B 3.0 cables different from Type B 2.0 ones?


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Just noticed something - rear USB 3.0 port(single blue port) on the back of my new 34UM95 monitor seems to only run at USB 2.0 speeds. The upstream USB cable from the monitor is connected to USB 3.0 port on my desktop - yet each time i insert 3.0 drive into 3.0 port on the monitor windows gives me "it would work better if inserted into 3.0 port" message. Checked with ATTO benchmark tool and it shows that the drive then runs at USB 2.0 speeds(exactly the same speeds as when i connect the drive to other 2 USB 2.0 ports on the monitor). Tested the same drive by plugging it directly into USB 3.0 port on desktop itself - and it works at full 3.0 speeds. Anyone encountered this problem?


Mines weird too,

Firstly I used a USB 2.0 uplink cable which worked fine but I thought I would like the possibility of 3.0, I bought a 3.0 uplink cable.
3.0 cable works fine plugged into USB 2.0 but If I plug it into USB 3.0 my keyboard lights blink on on off, keyboard becomes unresponsive as does the mouse. I have left it plugged into usb 2.0 now


----------



## crazyg0od33

did you guys install the drivers (for the USB hub, NOT the monitor)? Mine has no issues









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxximilian*
> 
> I currently play wow, cod, bf4, csgo, dota 2, and do various photoshop work and web design.
> 
> So i ended up ordering myself the dell lastnight and is now on its way. Seeing as it was for sale for about 350 euros cheaper than on the dell website. furthermore i had contacted LG Austria and they are useless and just redirect me to LG Germany so i figured i would go with the dell as it has a better warranty of 3 years and their 1 pixel panel policy or exchanging so i could not resist. Also after seeing some pics posted on chiphell it was clear that i made a good decision.
> 
> Sorry if this went off topic from the lg owners club, and also thanks for the replys  link bellow to some sexy pics of the dell: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1186728-1-1.html
> 
> all the best,
> 
> maxi


Not to make this harder (again) but someone earlier had already asked about using curved for photoshop, etc. and again I dont know how much you work in those programs, but we discovered that a curved monitor does slightly distort straight lines when in photoshop, etc, making it a little weird :/

I still think that the dell looks gorgeous, but not for the price difference here in the US, which is apparently $1300, compared to the $850 I spent on this UM95


----------



## Maxximilian

Yup i did read that there was that issue of drawing straight lines with a curved, but seeing as i mainly use it for pic editing and lay outing it really should not be an issue and if i do want to do straight line work i will just use my 25"hp monitor for those works.

As for the price yeah i saw that too that on the eu sites of dell their about 1,100 from dell but then i had a look at amazon.de and they were selling them for about 760ish, and i was going to get the lg 34um95 for 747 so i figured meh might as well take the dell as theyve got better support.

As for all the BLB have people been trying the microfiber cloth and rubbing technique as i used to do this for our older TVs and such that had gotten major clouding and bleeds as well it really does make a difference. As these monitors are much larger and heavier than the older makes and the plastics are much longer now to house these panels they will move around during shipping as such they move ever so slightly and will cause the panels to not be aligned correctly just remember do not press to hard down on the sides as you dont want to dmg anything, just caress your baby and hope for the better. It will not get rid of it entirely but it should subdue that puppy and reduce it.

Might have been mentioned before but figured as so many people have reported it and always wanna send it back without updating us if they have done this method figured I'd give my 2cents.

Thanks for the replies Crazygood been a help thanks again buddy

edit: quick search for a better explination gave me this link: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1125227-possible-permanent-backlight-bleed-fix-lcd-tvs-monitors-w-disclaimer-4.html


----------



## karod

You need a USB3 cable. The B type plug is different on USB2 and USB3:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=usb-btypes6bkch.jpg


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Mines weird too,
> 
> Firstly I used a USB 2.0 uplink cable which worked fine but I thought I would like the possibility of 3.0, I bought a 3.0 uplink cable.
> 3.0 cable works fine plugged into USB 2.0 but If I plug it into USB 3.0 my keyboard lights blink on on off, keyboard becomes unresponsive as does the mouse. I have left it plugged into usb 2.0 now


Try plugging it into an different controlled USB 3.0 port. My motherboard(Asus Z77 Pro) has 2 sets of controllers for USB 3.0 - ASM and Intel so when i plugged the monitor into one controller(cant remember which now) i got that behavior as you describing - it was caused by TUSB3410 Device(sitting on COM port- check in your devices under "ports com & lpt) ) constantly disconnecting and reconnecting(windows would make the chime noise over and over like when you insert new USB drive). Once i shuffled crap around(we all have a lot of USB connections back there) and plugged it into another SET of USB 3.0 - it worked great(albeit at only USB 2.0 speeds-my original problem above). Try it if it works


----------



## Washer UK

Mines an asus board too but mines a 67 I think, im using the on board usb 3.0 (on the i/o section), I have a portable hdd in one of the ports, I only have 2 other usb 3 ports which are on the front of the case which obviously connect to a header.
I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the motherboard not the monitor or cable. Am I right in thinking that we are only just getting motherboards with native usb 3 that doesn't require drivers?


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> Mines an asus board too but mines a 67 I think, im using the on board usb 3.0 (on the i/o section), I have a portable hdd in one of the ports, I only have 2 other usb 3 ports which are on the front of the case which obviously connect to a header.
> I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the motherboard not the monitor or cable. Am I right in thinking that we are only just getting motherboards with native usb 3 that doesn't require drivers?


Which motherboard from Asus do you have exactly? You only mention 67 (and "i think" doesn't inspire a lot of confidence either) there are P/H and Q versions of 67 chipset - and each one has quite a few mobos with different features(ranging from $ to $$$). For instance there are 2 pages of motherboards with P67 and H67 chipsets alone. Check which one of these you actually have in your system(LINK). Asus is the largest mobo manufacturer in the world with literally thousands of different motherboards under their belt. If you not sure just open CPU-Z program(everyone should have at LEAST this simple program it on their system by now) and click on motherboard tab. Or if you use some other program for your CPU detail/monitoring (like HWMonitor(my favorite out of freeware monitors) it will tell you what mobo you have as well.

I just calibrated(hardware calibration with latest version of LG's TrueColor FInder v3.1.3(PC) using X-Rite i1Display Pro and it bumped my brightness up to 51(from 20 i had before). It seems way to bright for me but it will not allow me to turn down the brightness unless i switch off the calibration in monitor's menu. It is night here and i have CCFL bulbs in my home office - is that whats causing calibration to make the screen so bright? By the way if you are using i1DisplayPro tool with TrueColor software for hardware calibration on 34UM95 - do not install X-Rite's i1Profiler software or any drivers for the tool at all. Windows 7 recognized it as soon as i plugged it in and so did TrueColor software, if you install the i1Profiler though(as it is told in X-Rite manual to do before plugging in the tool) - TrueColor will complain and tell you to remove the incompatible software.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Which motherboard from Asus do you have exactly? You only mention 67 (and "i think" doesn't inspire a lot of confidence either) there are P/H and Q versions of 67 chipset - and each one has quite a few mobos with different features(ranging from $ to $$$). For instance there are 2 pages of motherboards with P67 and H67 chipsets alone. Check which one of these you actually have in your system(LINK). Asus is the largest mobo manufacturer in the world with literally thousands of different motherboards under their belt. If you not sure just open CPU-Z program(everyone should have at LEAST this simple program it on their system by now) and click on motherboard tab. Or if you use some other program for your CPU detail/monitoring (like HWMonitor(my favorite out of freeware monitors) it will tell you what mobo you have as well.
> 
> I just calibrated(hardware calibration with latest version of LG's TrueColor FInder v3.1.3(PC) using X-Rite i1Display Pro and it bumped my brightness up to 51(from 20 i had before). It seems way to bright for me but it will not allow me to turn down the brightness unless i switch off the calibration in monitor's menu. It is night here and i have CCFL bulbs in my home office - is that whats causing calibration to make the screen so bright? By the way if you are using i1DisplayPro tool with TrueColor software for hardware calibration on 34UM95 - do not install X-Rite's i1Profiler software or any drivers for the tool at all. Windows 7 recognized it as soon as i plugged it in and so did TrueColor software, if you install the i1Profiler though(as it is told in X-Rite manual to do before plugging in the tool) - TrueColor will complain and tell you to remove the incompatible software.


I didn't use any software I just looked at the box lol p8z68-v

Not sure why you have 50cmd as default it tries 80cmd so I'm guessing you found the slider, anyhow sliding all the way to the left before calibration is the same as backlight on 0%


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> I didn't use any software I just looked at the box lol p8z68-v
> 
> Not sure why you have 50cmd as default it tries 80cmd so I'm guessing you found the slider, anyhow sliding all the way to the left before calibration is the same as backlight on 0%


first(your second remark) - i didnt touch CDM slider before calibration (nor did anyone else-my desktop is always off-limits to house creatures big and especially small). It is set by default to 180cdm - is yours defaulting to 80cdm? Like i mentioned i am new to caibration i just got my first tool X-Rite i1DisplayPro few weeks ago - together with 34UM95. Will play with that slider(which seems to be the only thing unlocked with TrueColor standart mode.

Second:Your motherboard only has ASm controller for USB 3.0 (and Intel for 2.0) so my switching trick will not work. You can try updating the ASM drivers from mobo website (though you probably already have them(or even newer) since they are OLD and from 2011 v1.14.1))? I dont know why it doesn't mention on Asus site the model of your controller but after googling looks like your mobo has ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller on it. Newest driver i could find for your ASM104x is v1.16.22.0. See if they would help. If that doesnt work you can try updating the firmware on that controller with this latest(v1.1.10.0) FW using this DOS update tool(FW0201020) . If you decide to update firmware - make sure to read all instructions since bad FW flash can (in worst case scenario) disable the controller completely(so do at your own risk).


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> first(your second remark) - i didnt touch CDM slider before calibration (nor did anyone else-my desktop is always off-limits to house creatures big and especially small). It is set by default to 180cdm - is yours defaulting to 80cdm? Like i mentioned i am new to caibration i just got my first tool X-Rite i1DisplayPro few weeks ago - together with 34UM95. Will play with that slider(which seems to be the only thing unlocked with TrueColor standart mode.
> 
> Second:Your motherboard only has ASm controller for USB 3.0 (and Intel for 2.0) so my switching trick will not work. You can try updating the ASM drivers from mobo website (though you probably already have them(or even newer) since they are OLD and from 2011 v1.14.1))? I dont know why it doesn't mention on Asus site the model of your controller but after googling looks like your mobo has ASM1042 USB 3.0 controller on it. Newest driver i could find for your ASM104x is v1.16.22.0. See if they would help. If that doesnt work you can try updating the firmware on that controller with this latest(v1.1.10.0) FW using this DOS update tool(FW0201020) . If you decide to update firmware - make sure to read all instructions since bad FW flash can (in worst case scenario) disable the controller completely(so do at your own risk).


Mine defaulted to 180 also, I slide all the way left as I use 0% backlight


----------



## mlmcasual

I just got my new 34um95 us amazon rev2 Saturday.. Great picture but more back light bleed then id prefer.. not a problem during the day but at night it shows up..

Here is a picture taken from 6 feet with a dslr exposed to show as the eye sees it..
Debating on if I should chance trying to exchange it through amazon..


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlmcasual*
> 
> I just got my new 34um95 us amazon rev2 Saturday.. Great picture but more back light bleed then id prefer.. not a problem during the day but at night it shows up..
> 
> Here is a picture taken from 6 feet with a dslr exposed to show as the eye sees it..
> Debating on if I should chance trying to exchange it through amazon..


looks about standard


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> looks about standard


Idk, that bottom left is quiiiite a bit more than what I've seen from others so far


----------



## mlmcasual

Update:

I was able to lossen the lower bezel trim piece.. By doing so, I completely eliminated the bleed on the right side and greatly reduced the lower left bleed.. anyone getting this monitor should take note..


----------



## Mergatroid

Hey all

I just picked up a 34UM65. Very happy with it. I was using a Samsung S27A950D 120Hz 27" monitor, and it was freaking awesome. It also had a 1ms response time.

The reason I got the '65 is that it was almost half the price of the 95. The 2560 x 1080 resolution is just fine by me, and my two HD6970 CFX cards are working well with hardly any frame rate drop.

I have been lucky in that I am getting zero backlight bleed anywhere on the display. It was the same with the Samsung, so both were very well done (or I was really lucky).

Being a computer/display tech I had a good idea of what to look for as far as differences are concerned. (Note, I got a laugh reading through the thread when someone said that plasma TVs were back-lit and all LCD monitors would have backlight bleed....that's wrong info there guys).

Previously I had been using 60Hz monitors and they were fine, but the major difference I noticed when moving to 120Hz was the feel when gaming. The movement of everything controlled by the mouse was much more responsive, and of course the high refresh rate practically eliminated tearing. I have owned the Samsung for about 2 years now, and I had no complaints. The ultra wide screen convinced me to try this LG though.

Moving from 120Hz, here is what I have noticed.

The background is definitely blurry when you pan in a game. This is something that didn't happen on the Samsung. I would assume this is a combination of the faster pixel response and the higher refresh rate.

I have also noticed, as I expected to, that games are not quite as responsive to mouse input as they were at 120Hz.

However, even so, I cannot bring myself to give up the ultra wide screen. As someone in another thread said, once you try ultra wide, you'll never go back.

I have noticed that the colours are much more vibrant than they were on the Samsung, but again because of the IPS panel that is to be expected. One thing I'm a little disappointed in is that I expected a better viewing angle from the IPS panel. I don't think it's much better than the Samsung was. That Samsung was a pretty amazing monitor, and was almost the same price when it was new.

All in all, I'm fairly impressed with the LG. Now my ultimate monitor would be a 120Hz Ultra Wide with a faster TN panel.

Personally, I'm not interested in higher resolutions until the graphics chip horsepower is available to allow high frame rates at a reasonable price. I'm using two HD6970 cards in cfx, which are about 3 or so years old now. However, running games at the resolution of the '95 would over tax them and I don't think they would keep up at a reasonable frame rate, and I'm just not willing to go put out almost another grand on video cards again.

On another note, has anyone had any luck overclocking this monitor?


----------



## Washer UK

The 95 doesn't overclock, don't know about the 65


----------



## karod

I have a 34UM65

At 75Hz the windows desktop gets black and from time to time a squeezed image of the desktop flashes.
At 74Hz I get a jittery image it jitters left to right and from time to time it blacks out.

So I wouldn't use that.
But a safe setting that works is 70hz!


----------



## Washer UK

This might be common knowledge but I only just found it so it might help someone

Netflix 21:9 support

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/netflix-ultrawide-display/ohipjogbepngmhlggljgiibpfmmnohgc?hl=en


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> This might be common knowledge but I only just found it so it might help someone
> 
> Netflix 21:9 support
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/netflix-ultrawide-display/ohipjogbepngmhlggljgiibpfmmnohgc?hl=en


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

cannot use DSR with custom 3440x1440 60hz with HDMI, back to DP window resizing crap then


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannot use DSR with custom 3440x1440 60hz with HDMI, back to DP window resizing crap then


get a proper cable, I have no resizing


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Washer UK*
> 
> get a proper cable, I have no resizing


is that a confirmed fix? anyone else than you fixed this problem by changing cable? but why would changing cables work when this is windows' problem?


----------



## Washer UK

Well I didn't change windows


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cannot use DSR with custom 3440x1440 60hz with HDMI, back to DP window resizing crap then


HDMI 1.4 only supports 50hz at that resolution.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> HDMI 1.4 only supports 50hz at that resolution.


Custom resolution works


----------



## karod

But HDMI (unless HDMI2.0) can't display 3440x1440 at more than 50hz, because of the bandwidth limit.
I can also select [email protected] on my 34UM65 in the driver and it doesn't complain. But the display then reveals that it runs at 27hz instead of the set 60hz.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

GTX 900 use HDMI 2.0 ports









anyway I think I fixed my display port win 7 windows resizing problem, by the registry fix method.


----------



## Pip Boy

why is hdmi so naff and yet display port cant get their finger out and give us 1.3 spec ? the only reason HDMi succeeds is through DRM and quick release cycles. Waiting for new display port release takes forever.


----------



## karod

Why do you want a newer Display port revision?
DP1.2a already supports [email protected]

The DP1.3 standard exists since September 2014, but new devices wont come out until 2016. ("Vor dem Jahr 2016 ist mit Endgeräten nicht zu rechnen." http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/displayport-1.3-ermoeglicht-5k-und-2-display-uhd/


----------



## crazyg0od33

For anyone interested:

MASSDROP is selling the 34UC87M-B (the B means its the prosumer model which is a 3 year warranty, not a 1 year)


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> I have a 34UM65
> 
> At 75Hz the windows desktop gets black and from time to time a squeezed image of the desktop flashes.
> At 74Hz I get a jittery image it jitters left to right and from time to time it blacks out.
> 
> So I wouldn't use that.
> But a safe setting that works is 70hz!


Sweet. I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Someone09

Hey there,

I am currently downgrading my system a bit and have already gone from 780 Ti SLI to a single one.
But I am thinking about downgrading a little more and switching over to a single 750 Ti.

So, I was wondering if any of the 34UM95 owners runs a single 750 Ti and could say something about how this single card performs at the native resolution?
Kinda hard to find benchmarks for this specific resolution.


----------



## cippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I am currently downgrading my system a bit and have already gone from 780 Ti SLI to a single one.
> But I am thinking about downgrading a little more and switching over to a single 750 Ti.
> 
> So, I was wondering if any of the 34UM95 owners runs a single 750 Ti and could say something about how this single card performs at the native resolution?
> Kinda hard to find benchmarks for this specific resolution.


I'm running it on a gtx 560ti full res (60hz) via hdmi + hdmi to dvi convertor. I also have sound.


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I am currently downgrading my system a bit and have already gone from 780 Ti SLI to a single one.
> But I am thinking about downgrading a little more and switching over to a single 750 Ti.
> 
> So, I was wondering if any of the 34UM95 owners runs a single 750 Ti and could say something about how this single card performs at the native resolution?
> Kinda hard to find benchmarks for this specific resolution.


Find reviews at 2560x1440 then knock 35% off


----------



## ntc3freak

Hello guys, I'm new here







I've been lurking the watercooling section for a long while now, though.

So a few months back I saw Linus' video review of the 34UM95 (God, that is an awful name) and immediately fell in love. Since then, I have been dreaming of getting one as soon as the price went down a bit (it was more than a 1000 Euros then) and after I start my internship in March.

Fast forward to today, and there I was, randomly browsing Amazon in class (not advisable!!







) and checked out Amazon's flash deals. Lo and behold, my dream monitor! Thankfully I still had 10 minutes to spare until it started, so I quickly fired up Chrome and read some more reviews of the thing, as if I hadn't read them all (damn, I was a terrible student today). 10 minutes was up and I was damn sure it wouldn't be a massive discount (it's going for 735 Euros now on Amazon Germany).

625!! 625 Euros and in a split second I had added the monitor to my cart and immediately checked out. Seriously, that was my fastest purchase ever!

I apologize if I sound extremely enthusiastic but I just am. I can't freaking wait for the monitor to be here on Wednesday (I have my driving exam and finals exam tomorrow).

All in all I think I scored a pretty decent deal and cannot wait to try it out. I will now pair it with my Yamakasi Catleap 27" 1440p which I truly love. Rock on Wednesday!


----------



## myst4ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntc3freak*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been lurking the watercooling section for a long while now, though.
> 
> So a few months back I saw Linus' video review of the 34UM95 (God, that is an awful name) and immediately fell in love. Since then, I have been dreaming of getting one as soon as the price went down a bit (it was more than a 1000 Euros then) and after I start my internship in March.
> 
> Fast forward to today, and there I was, randomly browsing Amazon in class (not advisable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and checked out Amazon's flash deals. Lo and behold, my dream monitor! Thankfully I still had 10 minutes to spare until it started, so I quickly fired up Chrome and read some more reviews of the thing, as if I hadn't read them all (damn, I was a terrible student today). 10 minutes was up and I was damn sure it wouldn't be a massive discount (it's going for 735 Euros now on Amazon Germany).
> 
> 625!! 625 Euros and in a split second I had added the monitor to my cart and immediately checked out. Seriously, that was my fastest purchase ever!
> 
> I apologize if I sound extremely enthusiastic but I just am. I can't freaking wait for the monitor to be here on Wednesday (I have my driving exam and finals exam tomorrow).
> 
> All in all I think I scored a pretty decent deal and cannot wait to try it out. I will now pair it with my Yamakasi Catleap 27" 1440p which I truly love. Rock on Wednesday!


I also got in on that deal ahah, EU-wide shipping ftw.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Is this a good monitor for gaming? Bad motion blur? Is it 60hz not 50hz? The Dell is not available in stores near me.


----------



## ntc3freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Is this a good monitor for gaming? Bad motion blur? Is it 60hz not 50hz? The Dell is not available in stores near me.


I've had this monitor since Tuesday, so I've not played a lot of games. For me, it depends on what types of games you play. If you enjoy racing at all, then the extra width is absolutely heaven. I have tried Assetto Corsa, F1 2013, and Grid Autosport on mine, all have worked beautifully and the extra width really helps your FOV. I'll need some more time to test out on FPS and other genres, though.

As for motion blur, I've never used anything faster than 60Hz so it looks fine for me. Your mileage may vary.

When connected to DisplayPort, monitor runs at 60Hz, though I believe you can trick HDMI to output 60Hz also. I've not tried HDMI, though, it's been on DP since day one.

If you're on the fence, I say get it. I'm loving the monitor so far and keep finding new ways on how to utilize the screen real estate. I'm currently running the 34UM95 besides a Yamakasi 27" 1440p monitor, and I can fit so much stuff on the LG, that my Yamakasi feels a bit lonely lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntc3freak*
> 
> I've had this monitor since Tuesday, so I've not played a lot of games. For me, it depends on what types of games you play. If you enjoy racing at all, then the extra width is absolutely heaven. I have tried Assetto Corsa, F1 2013, and Grid Autosport on mine, all have worked beautifully and the extra width really helps your FOV. I'll need some more time to test out on FPS and other genres, though.
> 
> As for motion blur, I've never used anything faster than 60Hz so it looks fine for me. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> When connected to DisplayPort, monitor runs at 60Hz, though I believe you can trick HDMI to output 60Hz also. I've not tried HDMI, though, it's been on DP since day one.
> 
> If you're on the fence, I say get it. I'm loving the monitor so far and keep finding new ways on how to utilize the screen real estate. I'm currently running the 34UM95 besides a Yamakasi 27" 1440p monitor, and I can fit so much stuff on the LG, that my Yamakasi feels a bit lonely lol


I think this is the best buy I've ever had. No way I can go back to a Surround setup with bezels or a single 16:9 monitor.

Only chance of an upgrade is if they do release a G-Sync version or higher hz panel.

Curved + 21:9 = Awesome!


----------



## jojoenglish85

Looks amazing, nice setup, ill be joining the family soon too, mine is in the mail as we speak.


----------



## crazyg0od33

of course my replacement monitor is coming in today - when I'm leaving to go back to school (before the delivery time







) so now I'll have to wait 3 months to check it out. Maybe if I'm lucky it'll be delivered in the next hr and a half and I can just get the old one packed away for my parents so they don't need to worry about it.

FYI for anyone who needs a replacement - most companies who do advanced replacement take your card info and will charge you if they dont receive the monitor in a certain amount of time, but LG actually charges you FIRST ($700 USD) and holds the money until they receive the monitor. So keep that in mind, as I had to move money around while on the phone with them before I could set this up.

EDIT - so monitor actually arrived JUST before I left. Set it up, worked fine, but they sent a 'reconditioned monitor' (which is apparently in their warranty statement that we get a reconditioned replacement) but there are nicks and scratches and dents all over the 'reconditioned' bezel. So I called them back and they're sending me a brand new one from the california warehouse. So, YMMV, but they were very helpful this second time. I just wish I was told that it would come in reconditioned and not new the first time.


----------



## iCrap

Has anyone switched from Eyefinity / surround to one of these 3440x1440 monitors? If so, do you like it better, worse..?

I am seriously considering it.

ALSO, is the curve worth it? the flat one is as low as mid 800s now on massdrop... or i can get the curve for 1200, but don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## TSXmike

In the next week or 2 I will be probably placing an order for the 34um95. My only question is, is the back light bleed really all that bad? Seems like every discussion I find on these things is just everyone complaining about the back light bleed and the rma process.


----------



## batmanwcm

I bought mine a 2-month old 34UM95 yesterday on Craigslist ($600) and couldn't be happier. BLB/IPS glow will vary from panel to panel but I have little to none. Mind you, my old setup was a Dell 3007WFP-HC flanked by 2 2007FP's on either side in Portrait mode and I still think the LG is the better solution. Now if you are really worried about BLB/IPS glow, I would buy the monitor from a local retailer like Bestbuy/Fry's/Microcenter etc so that you can return or exchange it until you have a satisfactory panel. Apparently that was what the previous owner of my LG 34UM95 did.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Has anyone switched from Eyefinity / surround to one of these 3440x1440 monitors? If so, do you like it better, worse..?
> 
> I am seriously considering it.
> 
> ALSO, is the curve worth it? the flat one is as low as mid 800s now on massdrop... or i can get the curve for 1200, but don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Has anyone switched from Eyefinity / surround to one of these 3440x1440 monitors? If so, do you like it better, worse..?
> 
> I am seriously considering it.
> 
> ALSO, is the curve worth it? the flat one is as low as mid 800s now on massdrop... or i can get the curve for 1200, but don't know if it's worth it.


I switched from 3x1080 to the 34UM95. To me it was totally worth it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I switched from 3x1080 to the 34UM95. To me it was totally worth it.


+1


----------



## Washer UK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> In the next week or 2 I will be probably placing an order for the 34um95. My only question is, is the back light bleed really all that bad? Seems like every discussion I find on these things is just everyone complaining about the back light bleed and the rma process.


it's a fly in the ointment for sure, but we put up with it for the same reason we put up with women nagging.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Has anyone switched from Eyefinity / surround to one of these 3440x1440 monitors? If so, do you like it better, worse..?
> 
> I am seriously considering it.
> 
> ALSO, is the curve worth it? the flat one is as low as mid 800s now on massdrop... or i can get the curve for 1200, but don't know if it's worth it.


I have 3 monitor Surround set up. It's so taxing on the performance I am going to the single 32" display soon. Is it worth it? No!. These monitors are way to expensive. It comes down to can you afford it. Another factor some talk about is the bezels but that didn't bother me.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

also I wonder why amd users don't get the display port windows resizing problem, and also actually I wonder if all nvidia users actually experiencing this bug? how about other 34 inch ultrawide monitors too, are they having the same problem? if not why and how?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have never expiereced any resizing issues. Im running sli 780ti and was weary of of this same issue before the purchase of my 34uc97. Only resolution problems have been general first time openning a game. But thats easy fixed via the games video options menu & settings. I use dp and also have a second 27 " 1080p monitor connected with hdmi. I think the earlier / different 21:9 models may have had issues but.


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> also I wonder why amd users don't get the display port windows resizing problem, and also actually I wonder if all nvidia users actually experiencing this bug? how about other 34 inch ultrawide monitors too, are they having the same problem? if not why and how?


i had resizing problems on my GTX 670. Went away when I upgraded to GTX980.


----------



## exhibitO

Can someone please post calibration settings for this monitor? It looks too dull on the Custom settings. I don't have money for a calibrator. Wondering if someone can share settings. I like the vibrant look./


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> Can someone please post calibration settings for this monitor? It looks too dull on the Custom settings. I don't have money for a calibrator. Wondering if someone can share settings. I like the vibrant look./


if you want vibrant, then the last thing you want is calibration

the color calibration is already pretty good out of the box. your perception might be spoiled by displays on a store shelf that try to be overly vibrant to catch your attention


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Has anyone switched from Eyefinity / surround to one of these 3440x1440 monitors? If so, do you like it better, worse..?
> 
> I am seriously considering it.
> 
> ALSO, is the curve worth it? the flat one is as low as mid 800s now on massdrop... or i can get the curve for 1200, but don't know if it's worth it.


Im switching from 3 27in monitors to one of these, ill let you know how i like it.


----------



## exhibitO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> if you want vibrant, then the last thing you want is calibration
> 
> the color calibration is already pretty good out of the box. your perception might be spoiled by displays on a store shelf that try to be overly vibrant to catch your attention


\

I upgraded from a Catleap 27" monitor, and had them side-by-side for a bit. The out of the box calibration the catleap is more color accurate than the LG to me. My LG colors are washed out, they don't "pop"


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> \
> 
> I upgraded from a Catleap 27" monitor, and had them side-by-side for a bit. The out of the box calibration the catleap is more color accurate than the LG to me. My LG colors are washed out, they don't "pop"


that just means the catleap out of the box is more vibrant. not necessarily color accurate. If you WANT a vibrant image, it may sway you into thinking the catleap is more color accurate (not saying it isnt) but you'd need calibration to really know, and once you calibrate the catleap as well, I'm about 95% sure it wont be as vibrant as what you've got now :/


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exhibitO*
> 
> \
> 
> I upgraded from a Catleap 27" monitor, and had them side-by-side for a bit. The out of the box calibration the catleap is more color accurate than the LG to me. My LG colors are washed out, they don't "pop"


as crazygood already said, that doesn't mean anything but that the Catleap is more vibrant out of the box

calibrated colors are NOT vibrant - they do not "pop".

You're confusing vibrant and accurate - they are anything but the same or correlated. Your perception of "accurate" is probably based off of seeing eye-catching vibrancy off store shelf display models with overly edited demo pictures. Those are NOT accurate. For one, the starting brightness on a calibrated UM95 (or whatever variant these days) is around 40 Brightness on the OSD. I bet even that will look so different to you, that you will think it's wrong.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> as crazygood already said, that doesn't mean anything but that the Catleap is more vibrant out of the box
> 
> calibrated colors are NOT vibrant - they do not "pop".
> 
> You're confusing vibrant and accurate - they are anything but the same or correlated. Your perception of "accurate" is probably based off of seeing eye-catching vibrancy off store shelf display models with overly edited demo pictures. Those are NOT accurate. For one, the starting brightness on a calibrated UM95 (or whatever variant these days) is around 40 Brightness on the OSD. I bet even that will look so different to you, that you will think it's wrong.


Yep yep yep! As Exyia stated, basic thing is Plasma > LED> LCD and you'll know what color accuracy is basically though plasma has died and it's sad...







Accurate colors can "pop" to an extent but a very limited range--within the dynamic blacks--which is why dark blacks and good calibrated colors come into play along with warmth and tone. Always turn down brightness... I shy away from the 10+ something tvs bestbuy always has and wheneber someone asks me what I think I say don't put it so bright... They turn it up to draw attention so consumers buy. Poor people







.


----------



## Murlocke

LCD > LED mainly due to the fact LCD's are usually backlit and LEDs are usually edgelit. Edgelit is bad m'kay. You have no idea how many high end LED displays I have bought and returned the same day due to backlight bleed. Backlit can have its bleeding problems too, but usually it's design flaw. For example the 34UM95 is a LCD, and any bleeding is caused by the pressure of the frame, which is fixable with some careful bending.

I've never seen a single edgelit/LED screen that looked good, and i've probably went through about a dozen flagship LED TVs before giving up on the technology.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> LCD > LED mainly due to the fact LCD's are usually backlit and LEDs are usually edgelit. Edgelit is bad m'kay. You have no idea how many high end LED displays I have bought and returned the same day due to backlight bleed. Backlit can have its bleeding problems too, but usually it's design flaw. For example the 34UM95 is a LCD, and any bleeding is caused by the pressure of the frame, which is fixable with some careful bending.
> 
> I've never seen a single edgelit/LED screen that looked good, and i've probably went through about a dozen flagship LED TVs before giving up on the technology.


Haha sorry forgot either way plasma hands down but plasma basically died when panasonic pulled out so now have to wait for OLED to solve the LCD vs. LED since it'll have the best of both. Just have to wait a long timeeee though not to mention the cost...


----------



## iscariot

Has anyone seen/used both the 34UM95 & the 34UC97? Trying to decide if the 34UC97 is worth the extra $400 odd. I know its curved but thats about the only difference I can see. Is the curve worth it?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Has anyone seen/used both the 34UM95 & the 34UC97? Trying to decide if the 34UC97 is worth the extra $400 odd. I know its curved but thats about the only difference I can see. Is the curve worth it?


I have seen them both but not side by side... Still can't decide for myself if the curve is worth $400.


----------



## lock2701

I had 34UM95 since july 2014, what you'll notice with the 34UM95 is if you place the monitor within 1 arm span and look at it from the dead
center, the far left/right is a bit too far, i guess. If you place it 2 x arm spans away then you won't notice it.

If you ask me, I'll pay $400 extra for the 34UC97 because I'll always kicking myself when I don't have the best/latest. But it's totally forgivable and
I never noticed the distance while gaming. I notice it when I remember it, LOL.

What you should know, though, because the resolution is so high it makes the text smaller so you can't reallly put it far enough for you to see
the whole screen like you would like the 16:9. Other than that, this monitor is AMAZING!! I couldn't get my eyes off it for the first week. All that
went through in my mind was WHAT GAMES or WHAT MOVIES I can run it on?? and only some games like Starcraft II won't play nice with 21:9,
but all the games I have work with 21:9. Even diablo 3 but you have to play in borderless windowed mode. Currently, playing Farcry 4 and Dragon Age Inquisition on it, friggin amazing!! I had it for awhile now and I'm still amazed every time I turn on a game. This totally beat my old eyefinity setup with 3 x 16:9, as a matter of fact I don't even want to look at 1080p 16:9 anymore.

So, IMO whether you get the 34UM95 or 34UC97 I can't imagine you'll regret it!


----------



## iscariot

Well I bit the bullet and just placed an order for the 34UC97. Should be here Monday. I have a feeling though that its going force me to update by GPU. NO way my 7950 is going to be able to cope.


----------



## lock2701

To give you an idea. Far cry 4 ran at 50fps+ and dragon age inquisition ran at 30fps @3440x1440 for a single r9 290 @ 1200/1600.

BTW, the same thing went through my head when I order it. If I waited I could have got gtx980 instead. But whatever, I got 3 x r9 290 @ 1200/1600. It just consume more power than the
gtx 9xx


----------



## jojoenglish85

^True...Just got my UM95 last night and love it. But im reluctant to remove my 2 27inch 1440p monitors just yet, because i love just how my wider my field of view is with them connected








So instead of doing a true surround, i just use the UM95 as my only gaming monitor and use the others for realestate. Also i can't really figure out the screen splitting option that well.


----------



## lock2701

Oh yea, you still need the other screens though. I still have one of my 1080p and a 22 inch cintiq as a third. If only I can afford one more 34UM95 or the curve one, hehe


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> of course my replacement monitor is coming in today - when I'm leaving to go back to school (before the delivery time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so now I'll have to wait 3 months to check it out. Maybe if I'm lucky it'll be delivered in the next hr and a half and I can just get the old one packed away for my parents so they don't need to worry about it.
> 
> FYI for anyone who needs a replacement - most companies who do advanced replacement take your card info and will charge you if they dont receive the monitor in a certain amount of time, but LG actually charges you FIRST ($700 USD) and holds the money until they receive the monitor. So keep that in mind, as I had to move money around while on the phone with them before I could set this up.
> 
> EDIT - so monitor actually arrived JUST before I left. Set it up, worked fine, but they sent a 'reconditioned monitor' (which is apparently in their warranty statement that we get a reconditioned replacement) but there are nicks and scratches and dents all over the 'reconditioned' bezel. So I called them back and they're sending me a brand new one from the california warehouse. So, YMMV, but they were very helpful this second time. I just wish I was told that it would come in reconditioned and not new the first time.


This is why, whenever I have to send a piece of equipment away for warranty service, I always take pictures and/or a video showing the like-new condition it is in. I always take awesome care of my stuff, and I will never accept some beat up, scuffed and scratched refurb in place of a non functioning but new-like condition item I send away for repair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I have 3 monitor Surround set up. It's so taxing on the performance I am going to the single 32" display soon. Is it worth it? No!. These monitors are way to expensive. It comes down to can you afford it. Another factor some talk about is the bezels but that didn't bother me.


I think the bezels are a non-issue. I can't speak for the UM95, but from experience both the UM65 I have, and the 19" version that's also available, both have black borders around the edges of the screen that are easily as wide as the plastic bezels on many monitors. You can't see them when the monitor is off, but they are obvious when the monitor is on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> LCD > LED mainly due to the fact LCD's are usually backlit and LEDs are usually edgelit. Edgelit is bad m'kay. You have no idea how many high end LED displays I have bought and returned the same day due to backlight bleed. Backlit can have its bleeding problems too, but usually it's design flaw. For example the 34UM95 is a LCD, and any bleeding is caused by the pressure of the frame, which is fixable with some careful bending.
> 
> I've never seen a single edgelit/LED screen that looked good, and i've probably went through about a dozen flagship LED TVs before giving up on the technology.


Actually, most LCD monitors are edge lit. Most LCDs have a double ccfl fixture on the top and on the bottom of the screen. There are exceptions, but usually those are older monitors (like 10 years old).

On the other hand, for large screen TVs, most have multiple ccfl lights behind the LCD screen. Of course, the best backlit LED TVs also have an array of LED backlights, and the absolute best ones have "local dimming", which means they can control the brightness of each white LED, and actually turn them off in areas where the picture is supposed to be black. This leads to blacker blacks, but also causes a halo effect that can make adjacent white LEDs bleed their light into the black areas.

Backlight bleed can be caused by either type of design, not just edge-lit. If you're wondering how I know, it's because I work as a technician, and I service computers, TVs, monitors, projectors, printers and just about any other electronic device. In fact, I'm one of the few people who will disassemble an LCD screen to replace a back-light.


----------



## HometownHero

Just picked up a 34um95 and for some reason I have dozens of dis colored pixels on the right half of my screen. Almost looks like the pixels are vibrating and they are all dis colored. I'm assuming this means I got a faulty screen and not something on my end. I tried using two different graphics cards and two different display port cords but no luck. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> This is why, whenever I have to send a piece of equipment away for warranty service, I always take pictures and/or a video showing the like-new condition it is in. I always take awesome care of my stuff, and I will never accept some beat up, scuffed and scratched refurb in place of a non functioning but new-like condition item I send away for repair.


Yeah - I mean in this case it was a straight monitor swap, but if I was getting it repaired, I definitely would've taken photos of the monitor before sending it


----------



## jojoenglish85

Here is my review i did with it, i think i got lucky with my panel.


----------



## leon1972

Hi guys. Just got my new 34um95 and Gtx 980. When I run it through hdmi it works great. When I switch it to DP it stretches the screen past the sides. How do I fix this?!?!?
Anything I try to start when on do goes off screen. Can someone help me with this issue as I now have a beautiful monitor thst is neutered by having to use hdmi!!!!!


----------



## Escovado

*Well I have good news.* I complained earlier about quad crossfire not working when my two AMD 7990 video cards were connected to this monitor. I just installed Catalyst 14.12 and quad crossfire is working again!!! I can run both 7990's in crossfire at the native resolution 3440x1440 @ 60hz!!

I knew it was a driver issue.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leon1972*
> 
> Hi guys. Just got my new 34um95 and Gtx 980. When I run it through hdmi it works great. When I switch it to DP it stretches the screen past the sides. How do I fix this?!?!?
> Anything I try to start when on do goes off screen. Can someone help me with this issue as I now have a beautiful monitor thst is neutered by having to use hdmi!!!!!


Have you checked the ratio setting on the monitor? Sounds like it's in one of the cinema stretch modes.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Here is my review i did with it, i think i got lucky with my panel.


Excellent review!

The company I work at just bought 50 of these.

High price but worth the investment


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Here is my review i did with it, i think i got lucky with my panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice review.

Stand looks awesome. I'll be looking into one for sure.


----------



## Aizou

Hello, I just bought the 34um65 and the image quality is good but I have massive blur when dragging open windows accros the desktop. The blur happens only inside the icon and it fades the writing and color but it does not leave a trail outside the window.
This blur happens in games too but not noticeable in movies. o.o
I am using the hdmi cable which came with the monitor. Should I try a more" _quality_" hdmi or display port?
I have set the monitor to Game Mode and the response time to Low, is there anything else to be done in the Monitor`s menu or CCC? ( tryed and High response time but no difference)

Thing is I did not install the softwares from the provides CDs because I do not have a dvd-rom. I tryed installing the software from LG`s site but didn`t help since there was only the app to split screens. On the CDs it says something about Drivers...did you guys install it?


----------



## lock2701

probably because of the refresh rate. it's 30hz for hdmi and 60hz for display port. I always use display port.


----------



## Aluminuman

Wondering if there are many people are gaming on these? Do you guys experience a lot of tearing with V sync off? Stuttering with v sync on? I really want a 21:9 3440 x 1440 display with g sync or freesync and an IPS panel but there simply isn't an option out there on the market.
Would apreciate an opinion from someone who is using/gaming on LG 34UM95
Thanks in advance for the reply


----------



## batmanwcm

I've been gaming on it for a bit. COD:AW, L4D2, SC2 and it's been pretty good. I keep usually keep v-sync on and don't notice any stuttering or an excess amount of tearing with it off. If you're willing to wait, Acer is supposedly releasing the Predator XR341CK which will have G-Sync, 144Hz, and an IPS panel this year.


----------



## ZwoCa

Hi guys.

34UM95 owner from Germany here. Just wanted to share my impressions on this device.

If I had to promote a mark to the monitor, it would be a B.

I'm satisfied with image quality, viewing angle and finish - the LG looks really good, kind of premium-like. In general the black level of the panel is good (being an IPS panel) and it doesn't have that "noisy" (don't know how to call it) look many IPS panels have (e.g. my old HP ZR24W).

Overall build quality and QC could be better - the glossy bezel beneath the panel had bad clearances (it was misplaced nearly one millimetre to the left) and the stand is a bit unfirm. Another point of criticism is the OSD - I just don't get along with it too good (being used to HP and DELL Ultrasharp devices).

The only thing that is really sad is the backlight bleeding. My first panel behaved really poor - bleeding was noticeable even when editing pictures in medium-lit rooms. The misplaced bezel may had it's part on this behaviour, as it squeezed the panel. I made a RMA and they replaced the panel. It's better now - but looking at my brothers 34UM95 (which also got a new panel after RMA) it could be better. I may return it another time and hope bleeding is gone (or at least weak enough) afterwards.

According to PRAD (a German webpage dedicated to news and tests of displays) there is a firmware update available for the LG 21:9 devices: http://www.prad.de/new/news/shownews_tft8136.html
The article says that you have to return the devices, as you can't update firmware yourself. Devices produced in 2015 already come with this new firmware. Didn't find other news articles to this topic, so I found it might be of interest for you.


----------



## jojoenglish85

guys the issue of my monitor's display port audio keeps overriding my logitech g930's is beyond annoying. No matter how many times i disable one the problem resets itself after restart. This leads me in a battle to connect them which may take 5-10 mins at times. not sure why it does this but if anyone has run into that issue with wireless headsets and this monitor let me know.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> guys the issue of my monitor's display port audio keeps overriding my logitech g930's is beyond annoying. No matter how many times i disable one the problem resets itself after restart. This leads me in a battle to connect them which may take 5-10 mins at times. not sure why it does this but if anyone has run into that issue with wireless headsets and this monitor let me know.


It sounds like (no pun intended) your monitor is set to be the default audio output device. I Go to "Sound" in control panel and select the "Playback" tab. Then select the output device for your logitech g930's from the list of available devices, and then click the "Set Default" button at the bottom of the dialog box. The green check mark next to the device will indicate that it is now the default. You can. alternately, right-click on the desired output device in the list and select "Set As Default Device" from the popup menu.

Also, when a headset is plugged in, sometimes the system will override whatever the default device setting is for the device the headset is plugged into.

I hope this helps.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I just disabled the monitor as an audio device altogether and haven't had any audio come through it since doing that.

I don't have a USB wireless headset, but again, I've had zero audio coming through my monitor since disabling it


----------



## Skyhi

I don't know if anyone did, but I tried the credit card fix and debezelled the LG trim. No guts no glory right? I didn't want to send this back and get an even worse monitor back since there was no stuck/dead pixel. Oh what the hey, here are the results....Sorry for the bad cell pics, I still am using an S2 LOL.

LG Bezel


100% Brightness


50% Brightness


20% Brightness


When I received this monitor from Amazon, It had a really bad Orange glow in the left corner. I'm kinda happy with the results, this was my first ips panel, I was coming from a 24' and 23' monitors.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aizou*
> 
> Hello, I just bought the 34um65 and the image quality is good but I have massive blur when dragging open windows accros the desktop. The blur happens only inside the icon and it fades the writing and color but it does not leave a trail outside the window.
> This blur happens in games too but not noticeable in movies. o.o
> I am using the hdmi cable which came with the monitor. Should I try a more" _quality_" hdmi or display port?
> I have set the monitor to Game Mode and the response time to Low, is there anything else to be done in the Monitor`s menu or CCC? ( tryed and High response time but no difference)
> 
> Thing is I did not install the softwares from the provides CDs because I do not have a dvd-rom. I tryed installing the software from LG`s site but didn`t help since there was only the app to split screens. On the CDs it says something about Drivers...did you guys install it?


I have the same model as you have. I'm using a Dual Link DVI-D cable and I'm not having any issues. Of course, you'll need a separate audio cable if you decide to use DL DVI-D.


----------



## fatal0e

Quote:


> Acer is supposedly releasing the Predator XR341CK which will have G-Sync, 144Hz, and an IPS panel this year.


Are there any DP 1.3 vid cards on the market to push that beast when it launches? Although I suppose you might be able to run it 120hz until the market catches up, provided your system can handle it.


----------



## Dazog

Has anyone pushed these monitor's to 72hz???


----------



## Inimigo

for info ... ever since connecting the USB cable, my computer used to crash on start-up.
however, found out it only happens when the monitor was on stand-by when starting up.


----------



## RingingEars

Just bought a 34um95 yesterday from amazon. It will be here Wed.
I'm hoping I don't get a bad bleeder...
I'm switching from 3 27" Dell s2740l so hopefully the LG is a step up from the triple setup...


----------



## RichBordoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZwoCa*
> 
> The only thing that is really sad is the backlight bleeding. My first panel behaved really poor - bleeding was noticeable even when editing pictures in medium-lit rooms. The misplaced bezel may had it's part on this behaviour, as it squeezed the panel. I made a RMA and they replaced the panel. It's better now - but looking at my brothers 34UM95 (which also got a new panel after RMA) it could be better. I may return it another time and hope bleeding is gone (or at least weak enough) afterwards.
> 
> According to PRAD (a German webpage dedicated to news and tests of displays) there is a firmware update available for the LG 21:9 devices: http://www.prad.de/new/news/shownews_tft8136.html
> The article says that you have to return the devices, as you can't update firmware yourself. Devices produced in 2015 already come with this new firmware. Didn't find other news articles to this topic, so I found it might be of interest for you.


Interesting, thanks for posting that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyhi*
> 
> I don't know if anyone did, but I tried the credit card fix and debezelled the LG trim. No guts no glory right? I didn't want to send this back and get an even worse monitor back since there was no stuck/dead pixel. Oh what the hey, here are the results....Sorry for the bad cell pics, I still am using an S2 LOL.
> 
> LG Bezel
> 
> 100% Brightness
> 
> 50% Brightness
> 
> 20% Brightness
> 
> When I received this monitor from Amazon, It had a really bad Orange glow in the left corner. I'm kinda happy with the results, this was my first ips panel, I was coming from a 24' and 23' monitors.


That's awesome man. Can you share how you did that? I'm on my third screen. 1st one had moderate backlight bleed and a dead pixel after about a month of use. 2nd one had bad backlight bleed. Check out how my 3rd one looks:



Sending this one directly to LG and hoping for a good replacement.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I've been away from my 34UM95 for almost a month now - since I only first got to use it over winter break.

Spring break is in 2 weeks and I'm dying to get home and use this baby again!


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichBordoni*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for posting that.
> That's awesome man. Can you share how you did that? I'm on my third screen. 1st one had moderate backlight bleed and a dead pixel after about a month of use. 2nd one had bad backlight bleed. Check out how my 3rd one looks:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending this one directly to LG and hoping for a good replacement.


Wow i feel for you, i got lucky on the very first try(UM95) and have no dead/stuck pixels or any BLB whatsoever (tested in totally dark room at night with black screen via UDPixel software(handy freeware for finding BLB or misbehaving pixels)). What were the manufacturing dates on all your 3 monitors(stamped on the back of the monitor on top of white sticker)? Mine is October 2014


----------



## pesokpesok

For people that bought 3rd party Arm/mount solutions - what exactly did you get?


----------



## Inimigo

hi all, kind of a strange question, though am getting desperate here.
I recently was banned on two accounts in BF3, for wallhack.
Ofcourse I don't use hacks.
However, evenbalance and third-parties PBBans and GGC, obviously treat my request in a generic matter.

So, here's the long shot: I had installed the software that came together, under which " SCREEN SPLIT ".
Never really used it, though always ran on the background.
So ... BY ANY CHANCE, have ANY of you (that play Battlefield) also gotten a WALLHACK ban? If so, then it could be related to the Screen Split software.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> For people that bought 3rd party Arm/mount solutions - what exactly did you get?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1476919/lg-34um95-and-lg-34um65-owners-club/750#post_23336196
Not sure if that will bring you directly to my post, though the number is 755. Still very satisfied.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> For people that bought 3rd party Arm/mount solutions - what exactly did you get?


What I got: MX Desk Mount LCD Arm by Ergotron

This should work too: ERGOTRON 45-295-026 LX Desk Mount LCD Arm, Tall Pole


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476919/lg-34um95-and-lg-34um65-owners-club/750#post_23336196
> Not sure if that will bring you directly to my post, though the number is 755. Still very satisfied.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> What I got: MX Desk Mount LCD Arm by Ergotron
> 
> This should work too: ERGOTRON 45-295-026 LX Desk Mount LCD Arm, Tall Pole


I've heard good things about Ergotron MX but even more good things for a cheaper 



. Really looking into the Freedom since its about $40 cheaper than MX and seems better constructed. Anyone owns one on this monitor?


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> I've heard good things about Ergotron MX but even more good things for a cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> . Really looking into the Freedom since its about $40 cheaper than MX and seems better constructed. Anyone owns one on this monitor?


I do. I have the silver one attached to my LG 34UM95. As Hardware Canucks put it, this is quite possible the best mount you could buy, especially for the price. It absolutely oozes quality and I can't believe the retail price for these are $80. The only problem is that demand has far outstripped supply and they are OOS almost everywhere.


----------



## Escovado

Maybe we're looking at different things, but the Ergotech Freedom Arm is more expensive than the Ergotron MX at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Freedom-Arm-Mount-Single/dp/B00CEHME92

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IWOBGI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01

The Freedom Arm does have more flexibility, but that wasn't something I needed.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Maybe we're looking at different things, but the Ergotech Freedom Arm is more expensive than the Ergotron MX at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Freedom-Arm-Mount-Single/dp/B00CEHME92
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IWOBGI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01
> 
> The Freedom Arm does have more flexibility, but that wasn't something I needed.


No we are looking a the same things but just like the guy above your post said - Freedom arm has retail of around $80-100 but since it is sold out everywhere that single seller with $188 price tag that you are seeing on it now at amazon is just some poacher trying to capitalize on the shortage. The MX however has retail of around $140 and thus more expensive of the two by far(without anything to show for it over Freedom one)


----------



## Escovado

Aaahh. OK.


----------



## RichBordoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Wow i feel for you, i got lucky on the very first try(UM95) and have no dead/stuck pixels or any BLB whatsoever (tested in totally dark room at night with black screen via UDPixel software(handy freeware for finding BLB or misbehaving pixels)). What were the manufacturing dates on all your 3 monitors(stamped on the back of the monitor on top of white sticker)? Mine is October 2014


Unfortunately I didn't record the dates for the first two but this third one is November 2014.


----------



## Skyhi

Just take a credit card your not using and carefully wedge it between the screen and bottom bezel, start at one corner and what your trying to do is wedge out it across the entire screen. It's really put on tight so your going to hear a couple of snaps to release the bezel.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichBordoni*
> 
> Interesting, thanks for posting that.
> That's awesome man. Can you share how you did that? I'm on my third screen. 1st one had moderate backlight bleed and a dead pixel after about a month of use. 2nd one had bad backlight bleed. Check out how my 3rd one looks:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending this one directly to LG and hoping for a good replacement.


Definitely looks like bad backlight bleeding but perhaps the lighting makes it look more pronounced.

My previous Dell monitor had worse backlight bleeding but almost unnoticeable during the day.


----------



## crazyg0od33

The UM95 is currently $749 on newegg till the 18th with the code *EMCAPKN42*


----------



## omnipheasant

Greetings. I was able to use the speakers on my 34um95 until I installed the latest Intel gpu drivers. Now the Intel(R) display audio option is no longer showing up. It looks like that's a generic driver that comes with win7, but I can't find a way to reinstall it. Any clues? Thanks.

If it's any help, my monitor is showing up as a generic plug and play. but, nvidia digital audio is showing that displayport has a 34um95 on it. ?


----------



## jake93s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivanity*
> 
> i currently have a 3 monitor setup, main is the UM95 and other 2 are 1200p 24" monitors. The problem im having is when windows 8.1 tells the monitors to go to sleep the UM95 seems to turn off fully and windows re-positions all of my programs on the main screen to one of my others. I have not found a solution yet... any clues ?


please does anyone have any answers to this, its driving me crazy. also when i put my pc to sleep and i wake it up again it will completely **** itself, what i fixed by going to hdmi compared to displayport, probably some problem with the port on the graphics card.
i have a i5 4690k, gtx 780, i've run a 4 k monitor before.

how do you stop the monitor from turning off when the pc goes into stand by mode, and turns off the displays?
it seems so dumb that it would do this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> For people that bought 3rd party Arm/mount solutions - what exactly did you get?


I have one of these waiting for me at work.

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00358RIRC/ref=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item

That's the Ergotron LX Desk Mount LCD Arm 45-241-026.

It's not made for a monitor this large, but it is made to handle a heavier monitor. I would have passed it by but there was a fellow in the reviews saying he was using this arm with a much heavier Dell 32" monitor and it was working fine. I'll be picking it up tomorrow and will post how it works.


----------



## rv8000

Do these monitors have a lot of ghosting/blur? I'm deciding what freesync monitor to pick up and I'm wondering if I should wait for reviews on the um67 series or just pick up the BenQ monitor now that the ACER one is out of the question due to lack of vesa mounting; I guess the other question would be if the um65 panels are the least bit similar to the ones used in the um67.


----------



## Mergatroid

The Ergotron LX Desk Mount LCD Arm from my previous post works fine with this monitor.

I gotta say though, I thought the cable management would be better on such an expensive arm. The portion closest to the post on the desk is fine, but the upper portion just has a couple of cable ties, one of which broke.

Now that I have this big post fixed to my desk, I'm wondering if maybe I should have purchased a wall-mount arm instead....


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

I have order it from Newegg last night! Now I am worried about BLB.....should I return it before open it? Right now I have Yamakasi DS270 AH-IPS Monitor 2560x1440


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PINKTULIPS7*
> 
> I have order it from Newegg last night! Now I am worried about BLB.....should I return it before open it? Right now I have Yamakasi DS270 AH-IPS Monitor 2560x1440


My 34UM95 is made in October of 2014 and i have absolutely no BLB(checked in dark room at night with black screen(UDPixel freeware)). Point is newer monitors seem to have less BLB(or none like in my case) and if you just ordered it from Newegg very likely yours will be even newer than mine. Now that is not a guarantee but LG seems to have gotten a handle on this problem. If you are worried about having to pay Newegg's restocking fee(in case yours ends up having bad BLB) just sign up for the newegg club program.
I had 27" Auria EQ276W(2560x1440 Korean IPS) then switched to a triple screen (3x 30" Gateway XHD3000 S-PVA 2560x1600) and LG blew all configurations out of water(even though triple 30" had much bigger screen estate and better resolution (4800x2560)- those bezels drove me nuts). So your new 34UM95 will blow your old Korean out of water(unintentionally racial sounding statement-take it in context please)


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> My 34UM95 is made in October of 2014 and i have absolutely no BLB(checked in dark room at night with black screen(UDPixel freeware)). Point is newer monitors seem to have less BLB(or none like in my case) and if you just ordered it from Newegg very likely yours will be even newer than mine. Now that is not a guarantee but LG seems to have gotten a handle on this problem. If you are worried about having to pay Newegg's restocking fee(in case yours ends up having bad BLB) just sign up for the newegg club program.
> I had 27" Auria EQ276W(2560x1440 Korean IPS) then switched to a triple screen (3x 30" Gateway XHD3000 S-PVA 2560x1600) and LG blew all configurations out of water(even though triple 30" had much bigger screen estate and better resolution (4800x2560)- those bezels drove me nuts). So your new 34UM95 will blow your old Korean out of water(unintentionally racial sounding statement-take it in context please)


Thx, what about 34" LG Curve? Accprding to spec. LG curve has only 8 Bit color!!!


----------



## RingingEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PINKTULIPS7*
> 
> I have order it from Newegg last night! Now I am worried about BLB.....should I return it before open it? Right now I have Yamakasi DS270 AH-IPS Monitor 2560x1440


I ordered mine from amazon a few weeks ago.
I have a small amount of blb in the bottom left corner, but it's very minute. Overall I love this monitor.


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RingingEars*
> 
> I ordered mine from amazon a few weeks ago.
> I have a small amount of blb in the bottom left corner, but it's very minute. Overall I love this monitor.


Hi what's the revision and manufacturing Date on the Monitor?


----------



## RingingEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PINKTULIPS7*
> 
> Hi what's the revision and manufacturing Date on the Monitor?


Not sure. I'll check it out when I get home tonight and report back.


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

I just got mine but don't see any rev no on the Box!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

if you just ordered it I'm sure it's not that old of a revision. The BLB isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. The problem is ordering from newegg with their restocking policy. I would say just open it and check, but maybe not since it's newegg.


----------



## PINKTULIPS7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> if you just ordered it I'm sure it's not that old of a revision. The BLB isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. The problem is ordering from newegg with their restocking policy. I would say just open it and check, but maybe not since it's newegg.


Nothing is on the Box stating Revision or Manufacturing Dare!!I will open it tomorrow to see back of the Panel for info...........


----------



## sycron17

Hey guys My r9 290x matrix platinum is about to arrive..and I wanna replace my benQ 2720z because I need more pixel..

And I'm about to choose the 34UM95(will wait a few months)
Maybe I can get the 34UC97 if prices drop

Can I manage the resolution with the 290x?


----------



## Someone09

Depends on what you mean by "manage".









Can you hook it up? Sure.
Will it work without problems? Probably.
Can you run recent games at pretty high settings? Yup.
Can you run recent games at ultra settings? Probably not.


----------



## sycron17

Well but if can run ultra but without AA would be good


----------



## Someone09

I think this should be doable for most games.


----------



## vargus14

I am now the proud owner of a LG UM95 and boy what a difference coming from 1080p on a 37" HDTV The crazy thing is this monitor is within 1/2" of the width of my 37" 1080p monitor. 3440-1440 is a amazing resolution with tons of workspace.

I do have one problem, I tried a movie on it, One of my High Quality MKV's in 1080p with The Smooth Video Project with MPHC and MADvr and it filled the whole screen with no bars. Now I went to watch Interstellar, another 1080p MKV again with The Smooth Video Project with MPHC and MADvr and now I have bars on the sides what happened?


----------



## sycron17

As much as I'm seeing I think I will go with the Dell Ultrasharp 3415W

Same panel as the LG but cheaper..and without thunderbolt but I dont need it anyway


----------



## vdek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> As much as I'm seeing I think I will go with the Dell Ultrasharp 3415W
> 
> Same panel as the LG but cheaper..and without thunderbolt but I dont need it anyway


Cheaper? The 3415W is going for over $300 more than the 34UM95 and the same price as the 34UC97...


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hey guys My r9 290x matrix platinum is about to arrive..and I wanna replace my benQ 2720z because I need more pixel..
> 
> And I'm about to choose the 34UM95(will wait a few months)
> Maybe I can get the 34UC97 if prices drop
> 
> Can I manage the resolution with the 290x?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "manage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you hook it up? Sure.
> Will it work without problems? Probably.
> Can you run recent games at pretty high settings? Yup.
> Can you run recent games at ultra settings? Probably not.


Just sharing my experience with 34UM95 and Sapphire R9 290x(mild OC =1070/1265(stock volts)) from memory(didnt benchmark so might be off a bit)(i7-2600k @ 4.6Ghz, 24Gb 1600(CL9) ram, SSD). I always play at maximum settings(Ultra or whatever the name for the particular game - but never go over 2x MSAA(even that is overkill for 3440x1440)). The most recent games i finished(at least story 100%, some sides):
Watch dogs(bad blood DLC) on all max settings(msaa 2x-blurring disabled) ~ 40FPS average
Dying Light(all maxed settings with full distance(blurring settings+film grain disabled(looks better without those))) ~ 35FPS average(inside -50FPS)
Evil Within (Assignment DLC) with Flawless Widescreen(stock game doesnt do proper 21:9)-Maxed out with blurring disabled ~ 45FPS average
All were very playable and smooth

So far i haven't seen a game that would not allow me to play comfortably completely maxed out with my current setup. Now keep in mind when the game first comes out it might not be smooth(Watch dogs was stuttering and FPS was dropping under 10 on v1.1 fast forward to v1.6-smoooth like butter), game patches as well as AMD driver updates make a huge difference.


----------



## xDorito

Anyone have any suggestions as to what two other monitors I could look at getting to use for surround? I like the LG but miss having the immersion for my Sims. Looking at the Korean 1440p monitors around the $300usd range.


----------



## Inimigo

I have the LG34UM95 for since x-mas now. Eventhough not too much of use, I'm still loving it.
Well worth the $$.

PS: ANYONE PLAY BATTLEFIELD 3? I posted it earlier: got wall-hack ban out of the blue on 2 separate accounts and fear it could have to do with the Splitscreen software that came with it.


----------



## elcono

guys

lost the CD and the monitor is detected as generic. LG Australia cant post the disk because its all too much hard work. Can someone up the driver before this hunk of junk goes in the bin


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elcono*
> 
> guys
> 
> lost the CD and the monitor is detected as generic. LG Australia cant post the disk because its all too much hard work. Can someone up the driver before this hunk of junk goes in the bin


Compressed the entire folder from CD, you can just use INF file or run setup. And the last thing this monitor is is a hunk of junk


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDorito*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as to what two other monitors I could look at getting to use for surround? I like the LG but miss having the immersion for my Sims. Looking at the Korean 1440p monitors around the $300usd range.


2x 27" 2560x1440 monitors(Korean like you said) should be perfect since they are the same size and vertical resolution(as long as you do all 3 landscape). But you are still going to have to deal with bezels which i bought this monitor to get away from (had triple 30" 2560x1600 Gateways XHD3000's).


----------



## mrkazador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> I do have one problem, I tried a movie on it, One of my High Quality MKV's in 1080p with The Smooth Video Project with MPHC and MADvr and it filled the whole screen with no bars. Now I went to watch Interstellar, another 1080p MKV again with The Smooth Video Project with MPHC and MADvr and now I have bars on the sides what happened?


Instellar changes aspect ratio during the 70mm scenes to 16:9.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Just ordered the 34UM65. I need to know if HDMI can run 2560X1080 at 60hz? or do I need displayport?


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Just ordered the 34UM65. I need to know if HDMI can run 2560X1080 at 60hz? or do I need displayport?


Yes HDMI is more than enough to handle that resolution at that HZ. HDMI can run up to 2560x1440(and in some cases even higher) at 60HZ


----------



## ToxicAdam

Thanks.


----------



## Eyesoftheraven

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34um95.htm

In that review, they changed the monitor's default gamma setting from "Gamme 1" to "Gamma 0", claiming it brought the non-calibrated gamma point closer to 2.2 with a 2% deviance. "Gamma 1" they say has a 4% deviance.

I now own this monitor and when using the following black level chart, http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php setting the gamma level to "Gamma 0" appears to crush levels 1 - 5. Can anyone confirm whether this happens on your panel? Are the crushed levels worth a slightly more accurate gamma point? My monitor is Rev. 2.

I use an X-rite i1 Display Pro to calibrate my monitors. Unfortunately the X-rite software does not say what the gamma level is as you change it.


----------



## riscay

Hey everyone,
seeing as my google searches have been fruitless, I figured I would post my problem here and see if anyone can help me.
I have the LG 34um65 hooked up over DVI-D to a GFX 970. When I want to watch Netflix or HBO-Now and the video starts playing my screen looks like this:


Does anyone know what might be causing this and how to fix it? I am all out of ideas.
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riscay*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> seeing as my google searches have been fruitless, I figured I would post my problem here and see if anyone can help me.
> I have the LG 34um65 hooked up over DVI-D to a GFX 970. When I want to watch Netflix or HBO-Now and the video starts playing my screen looks like this:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what might be causing this and how to fix it? I am all out of ideas.
> Thank you for your help in advance.


That kind of looks like white noise where HBO logo comes out of. You need to give bit more info if you want help buddy. Does It only happen when you turn on netflix/HBO go? Do you watch it via browser(if so tried other browsers) or a player(tried other players?)? What about when it is in a regular windows desktop or 3d gaming- does it ever look normal or does it always look lie this no matter what you do or what you run/watch?


----------



## riscay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> That kind of looks like white noise where HBO logo comes out of. You need to give bit more info if you want help buddy. Does It only happen when you turn on netflix/HBO go? Do you watch it via browser(if so tried other browsers) or a player(tried other players?)? What about when it is in a regular windows desktop or 3d gaming- does it ever look normal or does it always look lie this no matter what you do or what you run/watch?


Thank you for your reply! This problem only occurs when I stream via HBO-Now or Netflix on chrome, no matter if its a video or a series. The only way I can get my normal desktop back is by alt+f4-ing the browser. When playing back with mozilla firefox, the screen initially goes like that then i can watch the video, but that noise keeps flickering back for split seconds. . Media Player, VLC, Quicktime etc work fine. I've also not had any problems when gaming.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riscay*
> 
> Thank you for your reply! This problem only occurs when I stream via HBO-Now or Netflix on chrome, no matter if its a video or a series. The only way I can get my normal desktop back is by alt+f4-ing the browser. When playing back with mozilla firefox, the screen initially goes like that then i can watch the video, but that noise keeps flickering back for split seconds. . Media Player, VLC, Quicktime etc work fine. I've also not had any problems when gaming.


Sounds like software problem - do you have another monitor you can hook up(using same conection as with you LG) and check if it is happening there? If it does then LG is completely ruled out. Tried updating java(doesnt HBO use Java?) and silverlight(repair(if it gives such option or just remove/reinstall). Also remove(fully) and reinstall chrome(wouldn't hurt to eliminate all possibly faulty points)


----------



## riscay

thanks for the reply. I'll try the above and see what happens. Ill also download opera just to see what happens with that browser when trying to stream.


----------



## themasterpiece1

So anything new for Ultrawide Monitors coming soon this year? I read about the Acer Ultrawide GSYNC and Freesync monitors. But those will be capped at 75Hz which I don't think will make that big of a difference. Also, they will absolutely cost more for a mere 15Hz more which to me is not worth it. A bit disappointed that the Acer monitors were not 144Hz.

Newegg has this one currently on sale for $750 and I am thinking of getting it. If the Acer monitors are the only ones coming then it would be a safe bet to get the LG.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> So anything new for Ultrawide Monitors coming soon this year? I read about the Acer Ultrawide GSYNC and Freesync monitors. But those will be capped at 75Hz which I don't think will make that big of a difference. Also, they will absolutely cost more for a mere 15Hz more which to me is not worth it. A bit disappointed that the Acer monitors were not 144Hz.
> 
> Newegg has this one currently on sale for $750 and I am thinking of getting it. If the Acer monitors are the only ones coming then it would be a safe bet to get the LG.


There is an upcoming 144Hz Acer Ultrawide(look below) but are there any other (34" and larger) Ultrawides(Announced/Leaked or even rumored) besides this small draft i have compiled below(click for links)?

LG 34UM94-P
LG 34UM95-p
LG 34UM67
LG 34UB67-B
LG 34UM64-P
LG 34UM65-P
LG 34UC97-S
LG 34UC87M-B
Dell U3415W
Samsung S34E790C
AOC U3477PQU
Acer XR341CKA
Acer Predator Z35 (only 35" variation so far with 144Hz(finally))


----------



## themasterpiece1

Is the Acer predator z35 confirmed to be 1440 though? 144 hz is nice but not if it's at lower resolutions.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> Is the Acer predator z35 confirmed to be 1440 though? 144 hz is nice but not if it's at lower resolutions.


Resolution is not announced yet but seeing how it is being positioned as Acer's new flagship monitor(in predator line with those ... looks) it is highly unlikely that it would be below 1440p. My hope is since Acer went out of their way to make Z35 stand out from among the slew of UltraWides that are on the market or coming soon with making it look unique(to say the least) and the only UltraWide monitor with 2 exclusive features of 1)144Hz and 2)larger by 1", Acer might not stop there. I have no idea how they are pulling 35" off since ALL of the other UltraWides use LG panels and those are 34" 3440x1440. Since the panel is unique apparently(unless they added 1" of led lights or something to a standard LG 34" panel to make it light up like a Christmas tree and called it 35"(super douche move then)) it would not be too out of place if the Z35 didn't do 1440p but instead did (drumroll please!!!): 5120×2160 (5k UltraWide 11 Megapixel monster).
I am dreaming that it is the case(or something along those lines) and if it is- my $$$ as well as my lovely LG 34UM95 will be leaving my office to make place for Z35. I would be happy to spend up to $2.5k on it then


----------



## themasterpiece1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Resolution is not announced yet but seeing how it is being positioned as Acer's new flagship monitor(in predator line with those ... looks) it is highly unlikely that it would be below 1440p. My hope is since Acer went out of their way to make Z35 stand out from among the slew of UltraWides that are on the market or coming soon with making it look unique(to say the least) and the only UltraWide monitor with 2 exclusive features of 1)144Hz and 2)larger by 1", Acer might not stop there. I have no idea how they are pulling 35" off since ALL of the other UltraWides use LG panels and those are 34" 3440x1440. Since the panel is unique apparently(unless they added 1" of led lights or something to a standard LG 34" panel to make it light up like a Christmas tree and called it 35"(super douche move then)) it would not be too out of place if the Z35 didn't do 1440p but instead did (drumroll please!!!): 5120×2160 (5k UltraWide 11 Megapixel monster).
> I am dreaming that it is the case(or something along those lines) and if it is- my $$$ as well as my lovely LG 34UM95 will be leaving my office to make place for Z35. I would be happy to spend up to $2.5k on it then


The video going around in youtube has the guy talking about the monitor. He mentions that is "full HD", this leads me to believe that it is 1080p 144Hz. Bummer.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> The video going around in youtube has the guy talking about the monitor. He mentions that is "full HD", this leads me to believe that it is 1080p 144Hz. Bummer.


Saw that video and the guy is not very trustworthy. It is an UltraWide 21:9 - that much is confirmed and as such it cannot be 1920x1080 (1080p or what is called FullHD). Closest 21:9 aspect to FullHD would be 2560x1080p(like LG 34UM67 for example) but that resolution has about 30% more pixels(or +700k) than standard 1080p and is not called FullHD anymore. So either way the guy is dead wrong already. Even if it was 2560x1080, those monitors sell for under $500 now (compared to around a grand for 3440x1440) i highly doubt Acer would put that low of a resolution on their new Flagship monitor and ask over a K for it(and you know there is no way in hell Z35 will cost less than a thousand $ at launch but at minimum $1200(and a maximum of 2 kidneys and a heart on the black market)).


----------



## teamrushpntball

Any particular benefit to one brand or another? Interested in a 34" Curved Ultrawide 1440p and can't really tell the difference between the Samsung, Dell, LG and the HP. Well other than the HP having ****ty little speakers added in.

Should I just go for the cheapest one I can find of the 4 brands? And I assume $1000 is a pretty good price for them now? Last I looked they were over 1300 or so.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Any particular benefit to one brand or another? Interested in a 34" Curved Ultrawide 1440p and can't really tell the difference between the Samsung, Dell, LG and the HP. Well other than the HP having ****ty little speakers added in.
> 
> Should I just go for the cheapest one I can find of the 4 brands? And I assume $1000 is a pretty good price for them now? Last I looked they were over 1300 or so.


No significant difference between any of curved 34" 3440x1440 (other than stands, speakers, ports and so on) so either get the cheapest(they all use LG panels anyways) or the one with features you might want. And yes $1k is a decent price atm


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Even if it was 2560x1080, those monitors sell for under $500 now (compared to around a grand for 3440x1440) i highly doubt Acer would put that low of a resolution on their new Flagship monitor and ask over a K for it(and you know there is no way in hell Z35 will cost less than a thousand $ at launch but at minimum $1200(and a maximum of 2 kidneys and a heart on the black market)).


There is a employee on overclockers.co.uk, called Gibbo, who posts a lot there. He has very good connections to monitor manufacturers. And he often has the latest news. He's very accurate (but supposedly not 100%, I guess he's depending on his sources too). Gibbo has said that he's sure this will be a 2560x1080 resolution monitor.

The special thing about this Z35 monitor is that it has a VA-panel !

IPS has nice colors, but not nice dark colors. I was very disappointed when I played dark games, in my darkened room on my new XB270HU. IPS is just not acceptable when you play a lot of dark single-player games, like dungeon-crawling in RPGs or in Skyrim, playing in the pitch-dark nights in Dying Light, playing old games like Thief, Dishonored, Outlast, playing horror games, etc. I'm very interested in the new Z35. I can live with the low resolution, at least it will allow to me to configure more eyecandy (SSAO, better shadows, farther view-distance, more foilage, etc). The only 2 things I don't like is the curved monitor (I rather have a straight one). And I'm very scary for Acer's quality control.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> There is a employee on overclockers.co.uk, called Gibbo, who posts a lot there. He has very good connections to monitor manufacturers. And he often has the latest news. He's very accurate (but supposedly not 100%, I guess he's depending on his sources too). Gibbo has said that he's sure this will be a 2560x1080 resolution monitor.
> 
> The special thing about this Z35 monitor is that it has a VA-panel !
> 
> IPS has nice colors, but not nice dark colors. I was very disappointed when I played dark games, in my darkened room on my new XB270HU. IPS is just not acceptable when you play a lot of dark single-player games, like dungeon-crawling in RPGs or in Skyrim, playing in the pitch-dark nights in Dying Light, playing old games like Thief, Dishonored, Outlast, playing horror games, etc. I'm very interested in the new Z35. I can live with the low resolution, at least it will allow to me to configure more eyecandy (SSAO, better shadows, farther view-distance, more foilage, etc). The only 2 things I don't like is the curved monitor (I rather have a straight one). And I'm very scary for Acer's quality control.


You broke my heart, if it is indeed 2560x1080(which is still not FullHD like youtube guy stated) i am staying with my LG 34UM95 then at least until higher rez 21:9 come out(from anyone pretty much). Before LG i had triple setup of 30" S-PVA monitors(GateWay XHD3000) and a Korean 27" IPS (Auria from Microcenter) and while picture quality was way better than my previous TN triple setup (Dell's 24" TN Pro line but forget the model) i honestly dont see any groundbreaking difference between my previous S-PVA, Korean IPS and current AH-IPS(gamer mostly(even make $ this way) so dont do color intensive/photo/video work). I have already "sidegraded" from 7680x1600 to 3440x1440(to avoid annoying bezels thus i consider side and not down) but refuse to do a full downgrade to 2560x1080







.
I have never seen a panel like your XB270HU which uses AHVA (AU Optronics take on IPS) - how does it compare to current Utrawide LG panels that use AH-IPS? As for being scared with Acer quality(dont remember ever having anything Acer but dont quote me on this since had pretty much every gadget i ever felt interested in over last 20 years) - is your current monitor of a bad quality or have you noticed anything in regards to its build you dont like?


----------



## Gryz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> I have never seen a panel like your XB270HU which uses AHVA (AU Optronics take on IPS) - how does it compare to current Utrawide LG panels that use AH-IPS?


FYI, I don't have a XB270HU. I bought one twice last month, but I've sent them both back.

If you want to know more about the XB270HU, there are 2 (very active) threads about it here on this forum. And the TFTCentral is here. TFTCentral is very positive about the monitor. And so are many more people.

I've had one for two days, and tested it a bit. This was my first ever non-TN screen. Indeed, everything looked great about this monitor. Beautiful colors. I since bought a colorimeter and calibrated my old TN screen (Asus VE278Q). The TN-screen has indeed a lot less vibrant colors. I liked 1440p in games too. According to benchmarks, which are surely better than my eyes, the monitor has very little blur. I liked G-Sync. That's the main reason I wanted a new screen. I want 144Hz and G-Sync, and maybe ULMB. Almost a perfect monitor, is the general consensus.

The monitor has one downside. It has some yellowish glow in the corners. Usually it's worse in the right bottom corner. See the XB270HU thread on this forum for pictures. The yellowish glow is (imho) a combination of backlight bleed and ips-glow. When playing bright games, or when running the desktop, your browser or applications, you hardly see it. But when you play dark games, it gets really noticable. And when you play in a dimmed room, the glow becomes really irritating. As if someone is shining a spot-light on your screen. I play a lot of dark single player games. (Dungeon crawling in RPGs like Skyrim or The Witcher, stealth games like Dishonored, the old Thief games, etc, The Old City Leviathan, horror games like Outlast, Dying Light. In all those games the immersion gets broken because of that terrible glow).

So I sent mine back. I still want to upgrade to a new 144Hz G-Sync monitor. But now that I learned that IPS-screens are probably not for me, I have my hopes on a VA screen.
Quote:


> is your current monitor of a bad quality or have you noticed anything in regards to its build you dont like?


The XB270HU has some quality control issues. Probably because Acer wanted to have as many boxes out in the field asap. The usual complaints about dead pixels. My first monitor had zero dead pixels. My second monitor had 2 dead pixels. But what was worse, there was a little dirt inside the panel. Maybe it got there before they put on the coating. Maybe the dirt was even deeper in the panel. More people have reported dirt. And then there is the glow. There are some people who say they don't have it. But I think all those people don't play dark games, and don't play at night in the dark. I now think all XB270HUs have it. I'm even afraid all IPS monitors have it. Therefor I'm now looking for VA monitors.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gryz*
> 
> Probably because Acer wanted to have as many boxes out in the field asap. The usual complaints about dead pixels. My first monitor had zero dead pixels. My second monitor had 2 dead pixels. But what was worse, there was a little dirt inside the panel. Maybe it got there before they put on the coating. Maybe the dirt was even deeper in the panel. More people have reported dirt. And then there is the glow. There are some people who say they don't have it. But I think all those people don't play dark games, and don't play at night in the dark. I now think all XB270HUs have it. I'm even afraid all IPS monitors have it. Therefor I'm now looking for VA monitors.


Dirt inside the brand new monitor? Ok that statement alone makes me want to reevaluate my desire for Z35(if it happens to be >= 3440x1440 naturally). Perhaps i should stay with my 34UM95 for a bit longer since i hand picked this one and it has no dead pixels and no BLB whatsoever(tested numerous times with pure black screen in dark room at night with UDPixel) as well as very bearable IPS glow(cant escape that yet unfortunately) . As for calibrator i am using i1 Display Pro since the general consensus that it is the best out of the affordable ones. I have calibrated all my monitors with it and 34UM95 has internal hardware calibration which has proven to work great. What do you use? I also want hardware sync but in my case Freesync since i am AMD GPU's(CPU is Intel until AMD makes something that can even come close in single thread performance) all the way(currently OCed x-fired 290x's) that is another reason i got excited about Z35. I still really hope Z35 has at least the same but preferably more than standard 34" 21:9 amount of pixels(anything over 4.9Mp and i am interested) but in that case will have to get it in store to check for dirt(never thought i would be checking for that in brand new hardware).


----------



## riscay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Sounds like software problem - do you have another monitor you can hook up(using same conection as with you LG) and check if it is happening there? If it does then LG is completely ruled out. Tried updating java(doesnt HBO use Java?) and silverlight(repair(if it gives such option or just remove/reinstall). Also remove(fully) and reinstall chrome(wouldn't hurt to eliminate all possibly faulty points)


After hooking it up to a different monitor, the problems disappeared. I'm guessing its due to the 21:9 aspect ratio and the fact, that I could not install the LG's driver from the CD, as the CD was faulty (just remembered that). I think I will try to contact LG support and get them to send me the driver in a different way (seeing as there is no download on their website -.-)


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riscay*
> 
> After hooking it up to a different monitor, the problems disappeared. I'm guessing its due to the 21:9 aspect ratio and the fact, that I could not install the LG's driver from the CD, as the CD was faulty (just remembered that). I think I will try to contact LG support and get them to send me the driver in a different way (seeing as there is no download on their website -.-)


Compressed the entire folder from CD, you can just use INF file or run setup.


----------



## riscay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Compressed the entire folder from CD, you can just use INF file or run setup.


Hey mate, thanks a lot! LG did not want to supply me with the driver. On a different note though, they were able to help me. I'm going to post the solution here, in case anyone else has troubles with this in the future. My problem turned out to be the fact, that I have my LG connected via DVI-D and Netflix and HBO stream HDCP content. After also plugging in a HDMI cable and switching to that as a primary input, the problem disappeared. Now I have to switch back and forth for gaming and watching but oh well, problem solved I guess.

Thanks for your help everybody, it was much appreciated!


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riscay*
> 
> Hey mate, thanks a lot! LG did not want to supply me with the driver. On a different note though, they were able to help me. I'm going to post the solution here, in case anyone else has troubles with this in the future. My problem turned out to be the fact, that I have my LG connected via DVI-D and Netflix and HBO stream HDCP content. After also plugging in a HDMI cable and switching to that as a primary input, the problem disappeared. Now I have to switch back and forth for gaming and watching but oh well, problem solved I guess.
> 
> Thanks for your help everybody, it was much appreciated!


How did you u connect via DVI-D in the first place? I used to be a big fan of DVI, bit sad that its obsolete but in all fairness it is really outdated so time to join VGA, Serial, S-Video and others in connector retirement home for DVI. None of the 34" LG's have DVI connectors as far as i know, did you use an adapter or a chain? Seems like a harder way around a much easier(and better) solution-Why not just DP(OR TB)? HDMI(it is not 2.0-still 1,4 for some reason) on these monitors(3440x1440 and above) really should be used as a last resort - go for DP(1.2 only but more than enough for 21:9 1440p 60hz i run at 10bit with regular R9 290x for photoshop)/TB first.


----------



## vargus14

Has anyone had any luck getting this monitor to run at a higher refresh rate then 60hrtz? If so what did you use and could you please give me your settings please.

I currently have it hooked up to SLI'ed EVGA GTX770 Classified 4 gb cards running at 1306 core and 2000/8000 memory.....this is so much better than a 4k monitor. If i WAS TO GET A 4K MONITOR IT WOULD HAVE TO BE 35" OR BIGGER. 28" 4k PANELS ARE WAY SMALL.

Also remarking on the newer 21/9 monitors coming out if they are running TN panels with the panels being so wide I could see a lot of color shift for the gamers who sit with their noses pressed against the screen....or 12" away from screen. IPS is the best and I love the color reproduction. I just wish I had the USB color calibrator. I am not going to buy one but if anyone live in SE Pennsylvania near the philadelphia airport/ Ridley township area I would love to borrow a color calibrator!!!! I will buy you BEERS


----------



## vargus14

Just another shout out to ask if anyone has gotten their 34UM95 to refresh faster than 60hrtz?

Also I picked mine up on sale for $749 at newegg with free shipping and it was the best purchase I have made in a long time, Along with over a year and a half ago getting the 4gb EVGA classifieds in SLI so I had a big enough 4GB VRAM frame buffer for the 2.4-5 times the resolution of a 1080p panel. Many games use well over 2 GB of Vram nowadays and I would have been very disappointed with 2GB cards running a 3440x1440 panel. I actually picked the 4GB 770's over the 3GB 780's at the time of purchase and I am very glad I did since these overclock so well they can definitely match a stock OEM's 780's performance running at 1306 core and 8000 memory. They will bust 1360 core on air but so far I have not needed to push my cards that much as of yet:thumb:

Edit: I went from 2 SLI'ed 1GB GTX 560ti SuperClocked cards to the 4gb 770 Classifieds and could not be happier unless someone was willing to trade a couple 980's for my 770 classy's







I am hoping I win the ASUS 20th edition 750$ GTX 980 in a contest I entered. My luck has turned around a good bit so I just might get lucky...knock on wood!









Also with the release of direct X12 it should make my 4.6-5.0ghz 2600k even more formidable and with the split screen rendering DX12 is going to use it is going to make the system act like it has a 8gb frame buffer instead of todays DX11 4gb max since both cards have to render the whole screen and alternate each displayed frame your game shows you....The way I interpreted the DX12 split frame rendering is each card is doing half of each displayed frame SLI'ed cards will be treated like a single large GPU sharing the memory workload since both cards are rendering half of each frame rendered on the screen allowing each card to use up to 4gb of each cards Vram for each rendered frame displayed.

At least that is how I interpreted it and it sounds exciting!


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> Just another shout out to ask if anyone has gotten their 34UM95 to refresh faster than 60hrtz?


I have only read in one place where someone got it to overclock to 61hz. And I can't recall where I read it.


----------



## narutoninjakid

Building my PC soon and was wondering what is the consensus here. Was wondering for my build if i should get this or get the new monitors that are coming out soon. Interested in the ultrawide format but not sure if gsync is necessary like in the Acer XR341CK or Acer Predator Z35. Building around end of July so not sure if i should wait for the 2nd generation of these types of monitors.

My PC :
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2nCkP6
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2nCkP6/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($384.97 @ NCIX US)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220-X 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($184.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($449.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($203.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($559.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($559.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($24.15 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($21.24 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($15.79 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($15.79 @ Newegg)
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller ($29.99 @ Amazon)
Monitor: LG 34UM95 60Hz 34.0" Monitor ($819.00)
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Chroma Wired Optical Mouse ($52.99 @ Amazon)
Other: Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply ($89.99)
Total: $3881.84
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-13 13:44 EDT-0400


----------



## Korzu

I am strongly considering purchasing a 34UM95 and I have two logistical questions. My current monitor's stand is pushed against the wall, so if the 34UM95 is another 3" deep then I have to take that into consideration and it'll be even larger as it'll sit closer to me.

When attached to its stand, what is the distance (in inches) from the back of the stand to the front of the display?

Also, when attached to its stand, what is the distance (in inches) from the bottom of the stand to the bottom of the display?

These don't have to be extremely scientific, 100% accurate laser-measured readings.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korzu*
> 
> When attached to its stand, what is the distance (in inches) from the back of the stand to the front of the display?


~13cm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korzu*
> 
> Also, when attached to its stand, what is the distance (in inches) from the bottom of the stand to the bottom of the display?


~7cm


----------



## Korzu

Thank you for your measurements. It seems like the monitor will be about 1 inch closer to me and sit up 1.5 inches higher.

Unfortunately, Amazon was selling this monitor for $739 a couple days ago and now it's up to $840 =x


----------



## RobTal22

*Corner Bleed while playing Amnesia:*







*White LG logo on bezel instead of red:*


----------



## pesokpesok

that pretty bad BLB and white logo? Where did you buy your monitor? What does the sticker on the back say(model and date)?


----------



## Korzu

That is exceptional corner bleed. I would consider contacting LG or the vendor about a replacement for that. Some is expected, but that is significant.

Also, does the monitor always have that bright light under the logo? Or can you turn that light off / is it only showing because the joystick was removed?


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> that pretty bad BLB and white logo? Where did you buy your monitor? What does the sticker on the back say(model and date)?


I bought it from Amazon on May 1, 2015. Back sticker says MARCH/ MARS 2015, REV02, and Made in China (didn't realize this, thought these were made in Korea or somewhere else). I can get a replacement from Amazon as I am still within my 30 day return window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korzu*
> 
> That is exceptional corner bleed. I would consider contacting LG or the vendor about a replacement for that. Some is expected, but that is significant.
> 
> Also, does the monitor always have that bright light under the logo? Or can you turn that light off / is it only showing because the joystick was removed?


I will see about getting a replacement sent from Amazon right away if you think I can definitely land one with less bleed. The light is called "Power LED" in the menu and it can be turned off. Amazon put up a warning under the item talking about IPS glow/light bleed, so I'm not sure if that is the reason I should give or not?

*Picture of sticker for reference:*


----------



## pesokpesok

you definitely should RMA this one, this amount of BLB is unacceptable(if Amazon asks just show them the picture but usually AMazon is good with returns/exchanges). I just looked at the sticker of my monitor and it does say that it was made in Korea(Factory ID: KE) but also REV02 in fact the whole number starting with MEZ is exactly the same. Mine has a date of August 2014 and red logo on the front though. I was lucky enough to have no BLB at all(tested at night in the dark with completely black screen) as well as no dead pixels just usual amount of IPS glow(that is expected).


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> you definitely should RMA this one, this amount of BLB is unacceptable(if Amazon asks just show them the picture but usually AMazon is good with returns/exchanges). I just looked at the sticker of my monitor and it does say that it was made in Korea(Factory ID: KE) but also REV02 in fact the whole number starting with MEZ is exactly the same. Mine has a date of August 2014 and red logo on the front though. I was lucky enough to have no BLB at all(tested at night in the dark with completely black screen) as well as no dead pixels just usual amount of IPS glow(that is expected).


Ok, I've requested a replacement from Amazon. It should be here next week hopefully. Thanks for the information! It seems something is slightly off about this one. Is it typical for these to be Made in China? Kind of surprised, because I thought it would be made in Korea like yours. I try to avoid buying anything made in China because typically it means CHEAP. Would rather have something made in Japan or Korea or Germany. I guess QC would be the same in all their factories though (hopefully).


----------



## Korzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobTal22*
> 
> Ok, I've requested a replacement from Amazon. It should be here next week hopefully. Thanks for the information! It seems something is slightly off about this one. Is it typical for these to be Made in China? Kind of surprised, because I thought it would be made in Korea like yours. I try to avoid buying anything made in China because typically it means CHEAP. Would rather have something made in Japan or Korea or Germany. I guess QC would be the same in all their factories though (hopefully).


Yeah it scares me. I was about to order one off of Amazon next week!

Part of me wonders if I should order it for slightly more expensive from a different vendor on the chance that it is a stock they've had for a bit and isn't Made in China.

At the same time, your monitor has the -P at the end, 34UM95-P, which from what I've read signifies that it was produced for another region. Are you in Europe?


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korzu*
> 
> Yeah it scares me. I was about to order one off of Amazon next week!
> 
> Part of me wonders if I should order it for slightly more expensive from a different vendor on the chance that it is a stock they've had for a bit and isn't Made in China.
> 
> At the same time, your monitor has the -P at the end, 34UM95-P, which from what I've read signifies that it was produced for another region. Are you in Europe?


No, I'm in the USA, Arkansas. Replacement is set to arrive on Monday. I will update here with pictures when it comes in to see if it is also made in China and if the LG logo is white or red. If the replacement is a crappy China bleeder, then I may just get a refund and buy the Dell or Samsung curved model. I don't want to keep swapping these things out endlessly if I can't get one made in Korea.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobTal22*
> 
> Ok, I've requested a replacement from Amazon. It should be here next week hopefully. Thanks for the information! It seems something is slightly off about this one. Is it typical for these to be Made in China? Kind of surprised, because I thought it would be made in Korea like yours. I try to avoid buying anything made in China because typically it means CHEAP. Would rather have something made in Japan or Korea or Germany. I guess QC would be the same in all their factories though (hopefully).


"Made in China" doesn't not automatically mean cheap or low quality, most (if not all) Apple products (new iPhone 6 for example) are "designed in California" but "assembled in China". Some products coming from China are crap and low quality but those are reflected by a low price(not necessarily as well-have some super cheap Chinese lighters that have lasted me for over a decade) but high priced items made in China (in my own experience) are always of a high quality, and our LG is not a cheap item by any means.
Let us know how the new one turns out


----------



## pesokpesok

By the way if anyone is uneasy that new LG stock seems to be made in China - newegg is currently selling Dell U3415W a variant of LG 34UC97(Curved 34" 21:9 display) for $850 after $100 off coupon - here. But again those are probably made in China as well.


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> "Made in China" doesn't not automatically mean cheap or low quality, most (if not all) Apple products (new iPhone 6 for example) are "designed in California" but "assembled in China". Some products coming from China are crap and low quality but those are reflected by a low price(not necessarily as well-have some super cheap Chinese lighters that have lasted me for over a decade) but high priced items made in China (in my own experience) are always of a high quality, and our LG is not a cheap item by any means.
> Let us know how the new one turns out


Will do, I will post pictures here of new one when it comes in on Monday. You've peaked my interest on the super cheap Chinese lighters, tell me more (pics).


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> By the way if anyone is uneasy that new LG stock seems to be made in China - newegg is currently selling Dell U3415W a variant of LG 34UC97(Curved 34" 21:9 display) for $850 after $100 off coupon - here. But again those are probably made in China as well.


Can't believe how much those have come down in price past 2 weeks. I would have considered getting one over the 34UM95 for the curved feature if it had been same price (which it is now). Curved or flat? what's your preference?


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobTal22*
> 
> Can't believe how much those have come down in price past 2 weeks. I would have considered getting one over the 34UM95 for the curved feature if it had been same price (which it is now). Curved or flat? what's your preference?


I sit very close to my monitor and curve would bring edges more inline with line of sight(if that makes sense). But like i said i lucked out in getting a 34UM95 that has no BLB whatsoever(and i bought it off ebay, used believe it for $750 about 8 month ago or so) so as of right now i would not trade it for a curved but possibly full of BLB monitor. If i was starting fresh however i would go for a curved and probably Dell since LG 34UC97 does not have VESA mount(yet-they promised to add in later revisions though) while Dell has it already. The stand for 34UM95(flat LG) is quite crappy since LG was going for "floating on air" look and IMHO failed so i got an Ergotron MX mount and now can adjust it anyway i feel like at any day. Stand on 34UC97(curved LG) is a decent improvement over 34UM95's stand but still far from having a monitor on a fully adjustable arm.
I myself am waiting for the upcoming Acer Predator Z35 monitor which despite its harsh looks(some like it however) might be the best 21:9 to date yet with one inch larger screen(35"), Freesync(AMD's answer to Nvidia's closed G-Sync) and few other new features. There is a but however and it is that resolution is not confirmed yet and might only be 2560x1080 in which case i will be staying with my 34UM95 for a bit longer. However if it is 3440x1440 or higher - i might go for it.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobTal22*
> 
> You've peaked my interest on the super cheap Chinese lighters, tell me more (pics).


Will try to remember to take few pics of them when i get home, they were around $1-5 each back when i bought them and not all of them survived but i bought a bunch back when i was a smoker(electronic cigarettes only now for last 3 years) and some of them still work flawlessly till this day about 10 years later.


----------



## mironccr345

Went from rocking a surround setup for three years.


To this.

I love this monitor.









Better to pics soon.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Went from rocking a surround setup for three years.
> 
> 
> To this.
> 
> I love this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to pics soon.


Welcome to the club! I myself came to 34UM95 from triple Gateway XHD3000 (30" 2560x1600 SPVA) and my setup looked like one in your 1st pic. Although we both lost a lot of space screen estate - no more bezels!!!


----------



## smithydan

Anyone with the 65(1080p) can tell me how DSR @ 1440p looks on it?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Welcome to the club! I myself came to 34UM95 from triple Gateway XHD3000 (30" 2560x1600 SPVA) and my setup looked like one in your 1st pic. Although we both lost a lot of space screen estate - no more bezels!!!


Thanks! I wasn't sure about having a single monitor as my main set up, but after I received it and saw how big it actually was, not to mention the resolution, I was hooked.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobTal22*
> 
> You've peaked my interest on the super cheap Chinese lighters, tell me more (pics).


Here are 3 that i found, all over 10 years old, all were super cheap(bought online cant remember the price but all under $5) and all still work. The big one has LED lights that do not work anymore and 3 jet flame, silver one has a hidden knife that jumps out and back in with a touch of the button and the square one has a jet that changes color when it burns. As usual - Click to see bigger version


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Went from rocking a surround setup for three years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this.
> 
> I love this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to pics soon.


So sexy. This pic right here, is what convinced me to buy the same monitor stand for my 34UM94. Arrives tomorrow and can't wait to set it up. Then maybe I can get some decent pics of my setup to post.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> So sexy. This pic right here, is what convinced me to buy the same monitor stand for my 34UM94. Arrives tomorrow and can't wait to set it up. Then maybe I can get some decent pics of my setup to post.


Thanks PCMM! It's definitely worth every penny.


----------



## RobTal22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Here are 3 that i found, all over 10 years old, all were super cheap(bought online cant remember the price but all under $5) and all still work. The big one has LED lights that do not work anymore and 3 jet flame, silver one has a hidden knife that jumps out and back in with a touch of the button and the square one has a jet that changes color when it burns. As usual - Click to see bigger version


Those are awesome - especially that one with the knife lol. I bet those LED lights were cool when they worked too. I need to look into picking up a non-disposable lighter that's cool like one of those.

Update on the replacement 34UM95 that I got on monday: The backlight bleed is worse than the original one I sent back yesterday. I'm just going to send it back and get a refund and try my luck with a Dell if the price comes down to $850-900 again. It is made in China March 2015 just like the one I sent back . I will post pictures next day or two, just been procrastinating because it doesn't matter since I'm just gonna return it for a refund. It has pretty significant bleed in all 4 corners on this one and it also has the white LG logo just like the one I sent back. I don't know why I thought I would get one from a different batch or something, wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Korzu

My monitor came in today. I ordered the 34UM95 off Amazon, it came as a 34UM95-P Made-in-China. Has low end of average light bleed, turned the brightness down to 60 and now it has, if any is acceptable, what I would call an acceptable amount. I don't plan on playing the RMA Roulette.

Couldn't get the True Color to work. Went out and bought a USB to USB transfer cable and it still doesn't work. Turned brightness down to 60, contrast down to 56, and set it into Game Mode.

When I look at the options it allows me to adjust in Game mode, it shows response time. The only issue is that it is ambiguous. Low / Medium / High or Off.. I play games so I want a low response time. Do I select low? What are the consequences? Maybe I'm overthinking it too much

*edit* I was able to go in and alter the color scales a bit and what not (on monitor, not the True Color), but I still like the Game pre-set mode best, though I think it could use its blue notched down a couple. I also adjusted the response time to medium because I read that setting it to high could result in ghosting and maybe artifacts.


----------



## pesokpesok

Medium is where i keep mine as well, high does produce some ghosting but medium has proven itself to be reliable


----------



## menko2

Im about to buy the 34um95 but I'm not sure if my 3740QM will support the resolution 3440x1440 at 60hz. I read that with Displayport I will get 50hz for sure, but not sure if it will get the 60hz for gaming.

The Intel HD 4000 is the one that will allow or not. My laptop has a 980M but the output os though the Intel HD.

Any help with this?

Thank you


----------



## Bytestream

Ok guys ... need some help. I've seen this mentioned before but never saw a resolution for it.

I bought this monitor last week and was hearing a very slight pop/click noise. It is hard to hear, but it is there - every 15 - 30 seconds or so and appears to be coming from the top left portion of the screen. You will have to make sure your in a quiet room to hear it. I returned the monitor and got a replacement and the new one does it too.

The original:

April 2015 REV03
Made in China
BLB was acceptable.

The replacement:

March 2015 REV02
Made in China
BLB was better than the original

Setup:

Mac Mini 2014 mid-model
Thunderbolt
3440x1440 @ 60Hz

Also tried with a Win Laptop over DP.

Does everyone's monitor make this faint noise? Or do I have the worst luck with these monitors. I don't mind returning this one too, but it's getting annoying.

I've heard mention of static discharge, faulty circuits but nothing definite.

Anyone mind checking for this with theirs?

Does the curved one have the same issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greg1184

I just ordered the refurb of the UM95 monitor off newegg. I'm a little nervous but from what I read I heard good things about newegg refurb stuff. Hopefully it's good. I threw in an extended warranty with it.


----------



## Someone09

@ Bytestream
Have you disabled the internal speakers? They are known to make those noises.


----------



## Bytestream

Yes the speakers are off ... the mac's output for sound is set to external and the monitor is muted and I can still hear the clicking/popping noise.

Also .. just noticed this .. I turned the monitor off (joystick) and I heard the same sound maybe 5 seconds or so after it was off !!


----------



## deletethegame

Google'd around and wasn't able to find anyone with a similar issue to mine. Just last week I noticed dead pixel lines occurring at the bottom of the screen. At first I though it was a smear or something but after attempting to clean it I found no change. I contacted LG last night and they've asked for more info of my problem and I figured I would post it here as well.



When LG gets back with me or the problem is resolved I'll post the results.

Edit: Forgot to mention this is the 34UM95


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Just received my LG 34UM94-P (The "business" model of the 34UM95-P I believe) and I absolutely love it! I got it in refurbished for $550 off of Ebay so it was a pretty sweet deal. It doesn't have a mark or scratch on it! I replaced a 3x 23" monitor surround set-up with this monitor and I would never go back.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insan1tyOne*
> 
> Just received my LG 34UM94-P (The "business" model of the 34UM95-P I believe) and I absolutely love it! I got it in refurbished for $550 off of Ebay so it was a pretty sweet deal. It doesn't have a mark or scratch on it! I replaced a 3x 23" monitor surround set-up with this monitor and I would never go back.


Nice deal! I too replaced a Surround setup with a UM95. Thought I wouldn't like it, but it's a great upgrade/change.


----------



## DSgamer64

I bought the 34UM95 last weekend and I love it. It's a great monitor and it was $400 off the regular price, so it was a great purchase for someone who was using two 23 inch screens for a couple of years.


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

I'm a 34UM65 owner from last six months and I'm very happy but thinking to sell it and but a 3440x1440 res monitor.

It's worth the upgrade ? I have a SLI 970

34UM95, 34UC97 or 34UC87 ?

It's for office and gamer (Project CARS, Assetto Corsa, ...)

Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 34UM65 owner from last six months and I'm very happy but thinking to sell it and but a 3440x1440 res monitor.
> 
> It's worth the upgrade ? I have a SLI 970
> 
> 34UM95, 34UC97 or 34UC87 ?
> 
> It's for office and gamer (Project CARS, Assetto Corsa, ...)
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English.


Anyone ?

Thank you very much


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> Thank you very much


If you have the funds for it, I'd say go for it. I almost got that monitor, but decided to get the UM95. It's like night and day coming from a 5760x1080 setup. These days, I use my rig for Productivity>Gaming.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> If you have the funds for it, I'd say go for it. I almost got that monitor, but decided to get the UM95. It's like night and day coming from a 5760x1080 setup. These days, I use my rig for Productivity>Gaming.


34UM95 or 34UC97 ?


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm a 34UM65 owner from last six months and I'm very happy but thinking to sell it and but a 3440x1440 res monitor.
> 
> It's worth the upgrade ? I have a SLI 970
> 
> 34UM95, 34UC97 or 34UC87 ?
> 
> It's for office and gamer (Project CARS, Assetto Corsa, ...)
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English.


Depends on how much more it will end up costing you, i would say if the difference is under $300 - go for it, higher resolution is definitely worth it for a gamer


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> 34UM95 or 34UC97 ?


Personal preference, i prefer flat screen and saving a bit of $ over a curved one doesn't hurt either, if it was larger than 34"(like 40"+) i would go for curved no doubt but on 34" flat seems to be better - but like i said it is a matter of personal preference if you can go to a store and compare them side by side - you will find out which one you prefer


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> 34UM95 or 34UC97 ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pesokpesok*
> 
> Personal preference, i prefer flat screen and saving a bit of $ over a curved one doesn't hurt either, if it was larger than 34"(like 40"+) i would go for curved no doubt but on 34" flat seems to be better - but like i said it is a matter of personal preference if you can go to a store and compare them side by side - you will find out which one you prefer


I can only recommend the UM95. But, I would definitely take @pesokpesok advice and try both screens out at a local electronics store.


----------



## greg1184

I got the refurb from Newegg. Came in original package. Monitor is in near mint condition except an extremely subtle hairline scratch in the back... maybe from shipping. Newegg included the RMA email, so clearly it was returned. Love the monitor so far. A bit of expected backlight bleed but overall the picture is awesome.


----------



## greg1184

Day after posting this I see on Newegg that a NEW 34UM94 is on sale for the same price as my refurb. The 94 is supposedly the same monitor as the UM95 only with a 3 year warranty. I am debating whether to go through the trouble of exchanging it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Day after posting this I see on Newegg that a NEW 34UM94 is on sale for the same price as my refurb. The 94 is supposedly the same monitor as the UM95 only with a 3 year warranty. I am debating whether to go through the trouble of exchanging it.


Do it!


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Do it!


Ordered it. Once I get it I will compare it and post how they are same or different.


----------



## deletethegame

Previous Post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deletethegame*
> 
> Google'd around and wasn't able to find anyone with a similar issue to mine. Just last week I noticed dead pixel lines occurring at the bottom of the screen. At first I though it was a smear or something but after attempting to clean it I found no change. I contacted LG last night and they've asked for more info of my problem and I figured I would post it here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> When LG gets back with me or the problem is resolved I'll post the results.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention this is the 34UM95






Alright, LG got back to me in an unusual way. I received an email saying a tech was going to show up Friday(today). I thought this was odd, why send a tech when they could just send a new monitor with a return label?
The tech called and told me LG is just going to mail the monitor to me in the morning and he would come by to install it later. I told him I could do it myself and he could just swing by to get the old one if needed.

Well, I woke up to a knock on my door with the monitor...but it wasn't the monitor, it was just the LCD panel. Anyways, I ended up taking apart my old one and installing the new panel myself. It took just over an hour and I snapped a couple of pictures along the way.

Here is the inside after removing the back panel.

Everything except the back metal piece(panel) had to be removed including the perimeter plastic. The board has wires on the left and right that had to come undone to removed the 4 ribbons that plug into the panel.

Here is a close-up of the board.


I'll be honest, I was very relieved once I powered the monitor and saw my background.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deletethegame*
> 
> Previous Post:
> 
> Alright, LG got back to me in an unusual way. I received an email saying a tech was going to show up Friday(today). I thought this was odd, why send a tech when they could just send a new monitor with a return label?
> The tech called and told me LG is just going to mail the monitor to me in the morning and he would come by to install it later. I told him I could do it myself and he could just swing by to get the old one if needed.
> 
> Well, I woke up to a knock on my door with the monitor...but it wasn't the monitor, it was just the LCD panel. Anyways, I ended up taking apart my old one and installing the new panel myself. It took just over an hour and I snapped a couple of pictures along the way.
> 
> I'll be honest, I was very relieved once I powered the monitor and saw my background.


You may have just voided the warranty on your monitor. That's why they were sending the tech. I'll be curious to hear what he says when he picks up the old panel.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hm - somehow I missed your original post a week ago.

I had the same issue, just with a vertical line. They sent me a refurb, which had scuffs all over the bezel, so I sent that back again and they sent me a brand new one.

No issue now. But glad you got yours sorted - kinda crazy they just sent the panel though haha


----------



## deletethegame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You may have just voided the warranty on your monitor. That's why they were sending the tech. I'll be curious to hear what he says when he picks up the old panel.


I had the same concern, but he said the work order just shows him doing the work. He said I did him a favor, although it could have gone terribly wrong.


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Ordered it. Once I get it I will compare it and post how they are same or different.


Well I got the UM94. Absolutely identical monitor. Same box, contents, size, stand, look, etc. I think I may like the picture better on the UM94, but that is probably psychological. Anyway, here is a pic of the monitors side by side. The one that is on is the UM94.



Gaming with it:



Got it on sale from newegg for $749. Same price as the refurb UM95. I love it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deletethegame*
> 
> I had the same concern, but he said the work order just shows him doing the work. He said I did him a favor, although it could have gone terribly wrong.


Sweet.


----------



## russik

LG 29UM65 or LG 34UM65? that is the question


----------



## crazyg0od33

29

if you're set on the 65, the resolution doesnt increase with the size when going to the 34, so it wont look as good


----------



## russik

I thought the same. Do you think 29'' looks big enough from 70-80cm distance? My current monitor is 19'' 5:4 1280x1024


----------



## crazyg0od33

anything will look big enough over a 19" monitor.

But I'd say it would look fine.


----------



## russik

Thanks for the info. I save about 250€ if I go with 29'' and I can buy good gpu for it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> LG 29UM65 or LG 34UM65? that is the question


Do not get the 29". We have one at work and it's just too small. The height just isn't good enough. I have the 34" at home and it's way better. The height is the same as a 16 x 9 27" monitor. As for the resolution, you get the exact same dots per inch as a 27" monitor so it still looks great. The 29" is fine for a work environment but if you're gaming go with the 34".


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

http://www.displaywars.com/19-inch-5x4-vs-29-inch-21x9

This is one dimensional "upgrade". Why don't you get korean 27" QHD which has more area, more resolution, and is cheaper?

http://www.displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-29-inch-21x9


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/19-inch-5x4-vs-29-inch-21x9
> 
> This is one dimensional "upgrade". Why don't you get korean 27" QHD which has more area, more resolution, and is cheaper?
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-29-inch-21x9


This? http://www.ebay.com/itm/QNIX-QX2710-LED-Evolution-II-Multi-TRUE10-SE-27-2560x1440-QHD-DVI-HDMI-Monitor-/121362611435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c41c67ceb
Its 300 dollar with shipping + my country takes about 33% tax because this item dosent come from Europe. Thats about 390 dollar = 350€. Not very cheap item without
warranty.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/19-inch-5x4-vs-29-inch-21x9
> 
> This is one dimensional "upgrade". Why don't you get korean 27" QHD which has more area, more resolution, and is cheaper?
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-29-inch-21x9


I went from a 27" Samsung 120hz monitor to the 34" ULTRA wide. I don't regret it for a second. I'll never go back to a non ultrawide again. Both have their advantages but the ultrawide screen just makes games so much better without having to have multiple monitors. It helps populate your peripheral vision which is something a 16 x 9 or a 16 x 10 monitor just can't do.


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I went from a 27" Samsung 120hz monitor to the 34" ULTRA wide. I don't regret it for a second. I'll never go back to a non ultrawide again. Both have their advantages but the ultrawide screen just makes games so much better without having to have multiple monitors. It helps populate your peripheral vision which is something a 16 x 9 or a 16 x 10 monitor just can't do.


I don't understand why people still tout their puny 34" short screens, when 40" UHD with almost twice the area is commodity already.

http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-235x1-vs-40-inch-16x9

And many on hard forum insist that 40" is too small for them, going straight to 48".

P.S. Promoting peripheral vision is just the opposite of IMAX. It is IMAX that is compared to VR set

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/from-quote-to-retraction-request-imaxs-absurd-attempt-to-censor-ars/

not embrasure view (AKA "cinematic") aspect ratio.


----------



## russik

But how is playing games on 4k 40'' monitor with 1440p resolution? Playing games @ 4k is very hard for mid price GPUs. Looks you can get 40'' 4k monitor for about 600 euros and its very good future proof about 7 years I bet. And you can virtually run it ever ultra wide screen resolution and still sceen is bigger than 34'' 21:9


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> I don't understand why people still tout their puny 34" short screens, when 40" UHD with almost twice the area is commodity already.
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-235x1-vs-40-inch-16x9
> 
> And many on hard forum insist that 40" is too small for them, going straight to 48".
> 
> P.S. Promoting peripheral vision is just the opposite of IMAX. It is IMAX that is compared to VR set
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/from-quote-to-retraction-request-imaxs-absurd-attempt-to-censor-ars/
> 
> not embrasure view (AKA "cinematic") aspect ratio.


This is a product thread... for people who own this so-called "puny" screen. So we will tout all we want.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tegiri Nenashi*
> 
> I don't understand why people still tout their puny 34" short screens, when 40" UHD with almost twice the area is commodity already.
> 
> http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-235x1-vs-40-inch-16x9
> 
> And many on hard forum insist that 40" is too small for them, going straight to 48".
> 
> P.S. Promoting peripheral vision is just the opposite of IMAX. It is IMAX that is compared to VR set
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/from-quote-to-retraction-request-imaxs-absurd-attempt-to-censor-ars/
> 
> not embrasure view (AKA "cinematic") aspect ratio.


If I wanted something larger than the 34" monitor I have I would just purchase a 4k tv. Playing on such a large display at a computer desk is just stupid imho. The 34" ULTRA wide is perfect for my needs and only cost a fraction more than the 120hz 3d 27" Samsung monitor I was using previously.
As I already stated, all these monitors have their own advantages. Obviously the people in this thread like ULTRA wide screens or they wouldn't be here unless, of course, they were trolling the thread.


----------



## pesokpesok

I came to 34UM95 from triple screen 30" 7680x1600 setup. I have tried the 40" 4k and even with having the best card on the market(at least at the time) 295X2 i could not get stable 60FPS in pretty much any of the new games. Going with 34UM95 allows me to have the best compromise, my 295X2 can run most new games at full settings at stable 60FPS(most after few initial patches/drivers) and honestly i didnt see as going to 34 Ultrawide 4.9megapixel screen as a downgrade from 4k. Once you go UltraWide it is hard to go back to 16:9 or 16:10 anymore. My dream monitor now is 40"+ Ultrawide 5k Oled Curved 144Hz+ 1MS monitor!


----------



## Tegiri Nenashi

I'm not convinced that UHD at medium quality is noticeably inferior to QHD high quality. By the law of diminishing returns going from low to med quality is much more noticeable improvement than from med to high. I have seen dx10 and dx11 sid by side image comparison and was struggling to notice the difference.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I get some pretty bad eye fatigue using my LG. Any tips? I have f.lux.


----------



## russik

I bet your monitor is just too big and you sit so close of it. 65 or 95?


----------



## SlvrDragon50

95, I sit about 2.5' away from my monitor.

I wonder if it's actually the 40" TV I have above my LG that is messing me up? It's a pretty bad quality TV.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlvrDragon50*
> 
> 95, I sit about 2.5' away from my monitor.
> 
> I wonder if it's actually the 40" TV I have above my LG that is messing me up? It's a pretty bad quality TV.


Hard to say. Some people are bothered by 60hz refresh rate or lower. This us usually caused by the backlights flickering. To help alielviate this many manufacturers are increasiing the frequency the backlights operate at. I was under the impression that these LG monitors do something similar. If your TV is an el cheapo it may not. Try shutting it off for a while and see how your eyes respond. There could also be an issue with the two different backlight frequencies adding together or interfering with each other by the time they get to your eye. I suppose this could also be an issue.


----------



## pesokpesok

your LG monitor has no flickering - might be the TV


----------



## HeliXpc

is there anyway to run the um95 higher then 60hz?


----------



## funfordcobra

I got mine to 61. Not worth it. If you brick it LG will not help.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> is there anyway to run the um95 higher then 60hz?


Yeah our 34" LG Ultrawides are not really overclockable(highest i've heard is 65Hz-so no point of even trying). The upcoming Acer XR341CK is 75Hz and it was mentioned that that is as high as this panel can possibly go(no confirmation on this though).


----------



## Sidistic

Hi everyone. I have 2 msi gtx 970 running in sli. And I'm seriously thinking og getting either this screen of the 65. Which one is best for gaming. Or is worth waiting for the g sync?
Will i be able to play on max setting at 60fps at 3440x1440?


----------



## Someone09

I have the 95 and I love it. However, would I be buying a 21:9 monitor now, I´d probably go for a gsync one. (Probably a curved one or that Acer 75Hz thingy.)

"Max settings" is a pretty relative term imo. I mean, you can bring every GPU to its knees.








But I was running 780Ti SLI and could run most games at very high settings, cinlduing at least 2xMSAA. (That was before GTA and Witcher, though).


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have 2 msi gtx 970 running in sli. And I'm seriously thinking og getting either this screen of the 65. Which one is best for gaming. Or is worth waiting for the g sync?
> Will i be able to play on max setting at 60fps at 3440x1440?


These cards could be overclocked tho heavily, but it's on ultra between 40-60 fps with 2x 970's witcher 3.


----------



## Sidistic

So ideally i should stick with the 65. Is the pixel density really that bad/noticeable even from an arm length distance?


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> So ideally i should stick with the 65. Is the pixel density really that bad/noticeable even from an arm length distance?


It's basically comparable towards a 16:9 screen that is 27,2 inch big and has a 1080p resolution. So yea pixels will show, it's one of the lowest ppi screens out there i believe. ( 34um65/34um67 )

The screen will be absolute massive tho on your desk and if you are far away from it, it could be something you would want. But if you are close towards your screen, it's something i wouldn't go for.

Another option can be a 29um65 ( or from another company ) or the freesync version that only costs a tiny bit more 29um67.

29 inch 21:9 is basically 23,2inch 16:9. So the screen size will be smaller but the ppi will be a lot better, and it will also probably be 200 cheaper then the 34 inch screen.

For 34 inch i would surely go for a 3440x1440 solution.

There is also the 25 inch option, but that's to small for sure, as currently my 21,5inch is already feeling cramped.

3440x1440 34 inch = 109 ppi
2560x1080 34 inch = 81 ppi
2560x1080 29 inch = 95.81 ppi
2560x1080 25 inch = 110 ppi

edit

as you got a nvidia card i'm not sure if you can downsample 2560x1080 towards 3440x1440p, this will result in game a huge upgrade in visual output tho. So that's also a option to go for if you decide on a 34 inch 2560x1080 screen, to still upgrade your visual quality somewhat.


----------



## Sidistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> It's basically comparable towards a 16:9 screen that is 27,2 inch big and has a 1080p resolution. So yea pixels will show, it's one of the lowest ppi screens out there i believe. ( 34um65/34um67 )
> 
> The screen will be absolute massive tho on your desk and if you are far away from it, it could be something you would want. But if you are close towards your screen, it's something i wouldn't go for.
> 
> Another option can be a 29um65 ( or from another company ) or the freesync version that only costs a tiny bit more 29um67.
> 
> 29 inch 21:9 is basically 23,2inch 16:9. So the screen size will be smaller but the ppi will be a lot better, and it will also probably be 200 cheaper then the 34 inch screen.
> 
> For 34 inch i would surely go for a 3440x1440 solution.
> 
> There is also the 25 inch option, but that's to small for sure, as currently my 21,5inch is already feeling cramped.
> 
> 3440x1440 34 inch = 109 ppi
> 2560x1080 34 inch = 81 ppi
> 2560x1080 29 inch = 95.81 ppi
> 2560x1080 25 inch = 110 ppi
> 
> edit
> 
> as you got a nvidia card i'm not sure if you can downsample 2560x1080 towards 3440x1440p, this will result in game a huge upgrade in visual output tho. So that's also a option to go for if you decide on a 34 inch 2560x1080 screen, to still upgrade your visual quality somewhat.


Thanks for your reply, I took the tape out and I'm about 600mm from my screen (about 2 feet), there's no such screen on display in the shops near me so i really have nothing to compare.

I currently own a 24" 1080p monitor, but I'm wondering if the jump from 91 to 81 is really massive.
Or else yeah just for gaming 29" might be the wiser option. But then again 24" feels tiny


----------



## russik

Let me say something that i have cheap 2007 year monitor 19'' 1280x1024 that have better ppi than these new 34'' 21:9 2560x1080 monitors.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I took the tape out and I'm about 600mm from my screen (about 2 feet), there's no such screen on display in the shops near me so i really have nothing to compare.
> 
> I currently own a 24" 1080p monitor, but I'm wondering if the jump from 91 to 81 is really massive.
> Or else yeah just for gaming 29" might be the wiser option. But then again 24" feels tiny


Here is somebody that reviewed it and specifically pointed it out + made a video of it.

It's really noticable, also in games.

He showcases it at 4:18 mark:





If you don't mind the big pixels more power to you, but for me they are really off putting when you see them to me.

Here some comparisons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



29 inch vs 34 inch:



24 inch 16:9 vs 29 inch 21:9:



24 inch 16:9 vs 34 inch 21:9:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Let me say something that i have cheap 2007 year monitor 19'' 1280x1024 that have better ppi than these new 34'' 21:9 2560x1080 monitors.


Well it's indeed even worse then your screen







the ppi.

The idea of the screen was nice tho, a bigger screen like the higher models have 34inch, with a resolution that doesn't break the bank on gpu power. But at the end the pixels are simple to big.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

I have a 32" 1080P TV above my 34" ultrawide that I use, and the pixels are way too big. Don't get a 1080 34", you'll hate it.


----------



## Sidistic

OK thanks, so either 29" 1080p or 34" 1440p, hard choices


----------



## Dhoulmagus

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=Homepage_SS-_-P2_34-152-660-_-07032015

Is this a good sale price for the 34UC97? I'm considering grabbing one but haven't read enough about it to want to spend $1k on a whim


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=Homepage_SS-_-P2_34-152-660-_-07032015
> 
> Is this a good sale price for the 34UC97? I'm considering grabbing one but haven't read enough about it to want to spend $1k on a whim


Shellshocker links expire when the deal is up(usually within a few hours) so really no point of posting those since for 95% of readers they will be dead . As for 34UC97 or any 34" curved 21:9 1440p - as of July 2015 anything under $1000 will be considered a decent deal and under $900 will be a great deal(brand new only - refurbished will depend on how exactly and who refurbished it(some ebay sellers claim "Seller refurbished" on simply returned items(that might have problems), but factory refurbished can usually be trusted in the case of LG at least)). If you don't care about the curve (i for example don't see the need for a curve on 34" or under) then same exact monitor but in the flat variety - anything under $700 will be considered a great deal(again branbd new and as of right now, i am sure prices will change by the end of the year(probably even sooner) with new UltraWide models constantly being announced).
If you still on the edge - i have had my 34UM95(34" Flat 1440p) for almost a year now and before that i had a Triple(3x) 30" 2560x1600 setup with three GateWay XHD3000's side by side with either 7680x1600 or 2560x4800 resolution (depending on how i had it setup for that day/week and my mood) and my GPU's(R9 295X2) pushing a grand total of 12 million pixels(1.5 times that of 4k monitor)). While going to a single 34" UltraWide cost me a lot of screen estate and resolution(down to 5Megapixels with my GPU's breathing a sign of relief) - absence of bezels in the middle of any action really makes up for it(nothing takes you out of action faster than bezels(except for tearing or FPS drops). Also with LG i now have 110 PPI up from 100PPI on my triple setup before. I can run most games(ALL after updates and profile drivers) at fully maxed out eye candy settings between 40-60FPS - which i could not do with my triple 30"'s(12Mpx) setup or a single 4k(8Mpx) monitor(i tried 40" 4k monitor for a few weeks before switching to LG)). I really did not see any downgrade between 40" 4k and my current 34" 21:9 1440p - graphics wise but definite upgrade in frame rates.
I am UltraWide fan for life now(well at least for tech life which is about 3-5 years) and cannot imagine going back to 16:9 or 16:10 anymore.


----------



## russik

I hope we can see this year some 29'' 2560x1080 and 34'' 3440x1440 with AMVA panel. Then I'm sold. I have read so many horror stories about these LG IPS ultrawide monitors Im scared to buy these with IPS panel.


----------



## pesokpesok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> I hope we can see this year some 29'' 2560x1080 and 34'' 3440x1440 with AMVA panel. Then I'm sold. I have read so many horror stories about these LG IPS ultrawide monitors Im scared to buy these with IPS panel.


The only "horror" i have heard about these panels is that some of them have backlight bleeding. Unfortunately there is no way to make sure you dont get one with BLB problem, some say get the panels made later when they switched to Chinese factory but that seems to not be proven.They started making these(talking about LG UltraWide 34" 1440p monitors only) in march of 2014(or perhaps even February). Then they were made in Korea and have red LG logo, at about December 2014 or January 2015 it seems LG switched to Chinese factory and now have a white LG logo in the front. I've had my 34UM95 for almost a year now(more like 10 month) so i have first revision Korean red logo model and while a lot of people complained about this exact version/revision i have absolutely no BLB at all (tested multiple times at night in complete darkness using UDPixel software with fully black screen). So simply get it from the place you can easily return/exchange it with(or brick and mortar so you can test it right at the store) and test it as soon as you get it, if you see bad BLB - just exchange it until you get one with either no BLB(like mine) or very mild BLB(where it doesn't bother you). Other than that - i have not heard a single complaint about these having dead/stuck pixels or much of any other problems(just regular one off problems that any monitor might have) . I have used mine on average of 5 hours every single day(even had it running for over 50hours non-stop few times) - and so far i have not had any problems whatsoever. These are amazing monitors(and i tried all kinds Tube/TN/PVA/IPS in the last 22 years), and i love IPS as well as 21:9 format - once you go UltraWide you will not want to go back.


----------



## fuzzybass

The recently released Samsung curved ultra-wides are in VA.


----------



## glinkot

Hi all,

Anyone know of a shortcut to change inputs on the UM95?

Right now, my only choice is to go menu -> quick menu -> inputs -> select input each time.

I've just booted my KVM in favour of using the UM95 to move between my PC and Mac. The one thing I miss is the old KVM feature of letting me use hotkeys on my keyboard to swap inputs. I've looked for shortcuts to go 'next input' using the joystick, but no luck.

I hoped holding the joystick in a certain direction would let me change inputs, or there'd be a way to change the 'reader mode' default to something more useful when you pull the stick toward yourself. No luck, and the manual is terrible.

Cheers


----------



## crazyg0od33

So I dont think it's my specific monitor (maybe it is, but I've tried 2 so far) - but can anyone else not boot properly when the USB hub portion of the monitor is hooked up?

I have to unplug the USB connection from my computer or else I can't boot. On both my monitors.

Maybe it's my actual computer, but I figured I'd check here.

Thanks


----------



## jim2point0

Has anyone had any luck overclocking this monitor? I really want to get it, but 3440x1440 @ 60hz really wouldn't push my hardware at all. I overclock my current 60hz monitor up to 120hz, but I'd be perfectly happy with something more like 96hz, especially since this has more pixels.


----------



## batmanwcm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck overclocking this monitor? I really want to get it, but 3440x1440 @ 60hz really wouldn't push my hardware at all. I overclock my current 60hz monitor up to 120hz, but I'd be perfectly happy with something more like 96hz, especially since this has more pixels.


Nope, this definitely isn't like those crazy Korean monitors.


----------



## jim2point0

Hmmmm. I wonder if that's just a DisplayPort thing. I couldn't' really create any custom resolutions on the other DisplayPort monitors I've tried either. Has anyone tried HDMI? Or is that even worse? Tried playing with the timings at all? I need to use special timings to get 120hz to work on this thing.

I guess I don't mind 60hz and there's always DSR as a way to get better IQ from my hardware. Or maybe I'll just wait for one of these monitors to come with a better refresh rate out of the box


----------



## advion

I'm pretty much set on getting rid of my 34UM95-P. I would rather have a gaming specific monitor at the moment. Just waiting on someone to bite on the craigslist ad locally but meh.

I loved the monitor for a while but more and more I find myself annoyed at the 60hz refresh rate and the display port resizing all the windows when the monitor goes off.


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> So I dont think it's my specific monitor (maybe it is, but I've tried 2 so far) - but can anyone else not boot properly when the USB hub portion of the monitor is hooked up?
> 
> I have to unplug the USB connection from my computer or else I can't boot. On both my monitors.
> 
> Maybe it's my actual computer, but I figured I'd check here.
> 
> Thanks


Hi crazy,
have the same problem and posted it a couple of months ago.
My solution (works 9 out of 10 times) is to leave the monitor off, until you are booted. My G15 gives it away (when the time is showing on the small display).
the 1 time I still run into a problem is (I assume because of the USB hub connection) when I don't have a keyboard (keyboard not responding). Then a quick log off/log on again fixes that as well.
I enjoy the USB ports/hub as I have my headset and TrackIR connected to those ports.

This worked for me and hope for you as well.


----------



## vargus14

Thanks Escovato 61hrtz....I think 60hrtz is fine I do not thinik I will notice a 1hrtz increase
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Hi everyone. I have 2 msi gtx 970 running in sli. And I'm seriously thinking og getting either this screen of the 65. Which one is best for gaming. Or is worth waiting for the g sync?
> Will i be able to play on max setting at 60fps at 3440x1440?


You will haveno problems with 3440-1440 um95 resolution. I am sporting 2 GTX 770 4gb classified cards in SLI with a 4.5-5.0ghz 2600k and they push anything I throw at them at 60fps or better. Two 970's are more powerful than my 770's. I do set a 70fps frame cap with precision x since it is only a 60hrts screen and I do not like the lag vsync adds. By capping my frame rate to 70 I save a lot of power and get a major card heat reduction on the games that run at 120+ fps capped at 70.


----------



## Sidistic

Thanks for the tip.
I ended up buying thr samsung S34E790C and absolutely love it, really deep blacks. And yeah all gsmes run maxed out no problems


----------



## Escovado

Nothing on LG's website (no surprise). By any chance has someone seen Windows 10 x64 drivers for the LG 34UM95-P monitor? That's the only thing keeping me from upgrading from Windows 8.1.


----------



## Someone09

You think you need extra drivers on Win10?
Not 100% sure but I don´t think I installed drivers on Win7 for the monitor.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You think you need extra drivers on Win10?
> Not 100% sure but I don´t think I installed drivers on Win7 for the monitor.


Windows 8 needed special drivers from the disc that came with the monitor. I've sent copies of the files to users on this forum who either lost their disc or didn't get the disc with their monitor. And LG, for some incomprehensible reason. has everything except the PnP the drivers available for download.

Until I can find out for sure, I don't want to install Windows 10 only to find that the generic PnP driver doesn't support the 3440x1440 native resolution.


----------



## Someone09

In that case, thanks for bringing it up.
Might have to hold off on Win10 a bit longer then, too.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> In that case, thanks for bringing it up.
> Might have to hold off on Win10 a bit longer then, too.


FYI - I just found this on LG's website:

"LG Monitor drivers are not necessary. All of our monitors are Plug-and-Play compliant."

The date of the post is 07/15/2015. So, maybe that situation has changed since last year. Maybe I'll give it a try anyway.

Source: http://www.lg.com/us/support/product-help/CT10000002-CT10000030-1429627476091


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm on windows 10 and running native 3440x1440 right now...

Zero issues since release day


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm on windows 10 and running native 3440x1440 right now...
> 
> Zero issues since release day


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## mironccr345

Same here. No problems on windows 10.


----------



## jaygiano

I just purchased a refurbished LG 34UM95 from newegg and i'm having 2 major issues

- I ordered from newegg and their shipping was fast but they didn't even bother putting the monitor's box inside a package, it shipped with the original monitors box (everyone could see it was a monitor) which kinda really put me off.

*The major issues*

- *Displayport not recognized* i found a work around tho... (i have to turn the monitor on first before i turn on the PC and it works fine)

- *Half of right screen shows artifacts* This happens once every time i turn on the monitor it takes about 10-30 minutes then it will happen.. doesn't matter if i'm gaming or if i'm just surfing the internet. The half of the screen turns into noise/artifacts i have to manually shut the monitor off and turn it back on and it's gone for the remaining time the monitor is on.

If anyone has any idea how to fix this issue please let me know before i ship this back, i was lucky enough to get one with minimal bleed.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd say the refurbishment didnt quite go so well.

I know its a moot point now, and probably isnt what you wanna hear, but my advice to everyone is:

With all of the various issues this monitor has been reported to have (bleed, what occurred to yours, not waking from sleep), buying refurbished is probably the worst option to take :/


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaygiano*
> 
> I just purchased a refurbished LG 34UM95 from newegg and i'm having 2 major issues
> 
> - I ordered from newegg and their shipping was fast but they didn't even bother putting the monitor's box inside a package, it shipped with the original monitors box (everyone could see it was a monitor) which kinda really put me off.
> 
> *The major issues*
> 
> - *Displayport not recognized* i found a work around tho... (i have to turn the monitor on first before i turn on the PC and it works fine)
> 
> - *Half of right screen shows artifacts* This happens once every time i turn on the monitor it takes about 10-30 minutes then it will happen.. doesn't matter if i'm gaming or if i'm just surfing the internet. The half of the screen turns into noise/artifacts i have to manually shut the monitor off and turn it back on and it's gone for the remaining time the monitor is on.
> 
> If anyone has any idea how to fix this issue please let me know before i ship this back, i was lucky enough to get one with minimal bleed.


There are two things I have seen cause that problem in an LCD monitor or tv. One is simply a bad panel. TV's usually have a small board called a t-con board, plugged into the LCD panel. Sometimes the ribbon cables from that board need cleaning, but unfortunately most monitors I have seen integrate that board into the panel itself. Sometimes the cable from the main board to the panel can be cleaned.
The other possibility is a bad main board. Not much you can do about that.
If I was you I would be starting an RMA right now. Either send it back to the egg, or contact LG and get the panel replaced. In either case be sure to show them the picture.


----------



## latouffe

Proud owner of the 34um95! At least proud for one day...
Since switching from HDMI to DP to run 60hz I experience weird things.
1. Artefacts, flickering and even black out for 2-3 seconds
2. the panel disconnects from the PC when the LED goes to sleep.

I have a 7850 - i know its not powerful but i read you can have both issues with a 970 or 290. Is there any solution?

Many thanks!


----------



## Someone09

I´ve gone trough a couple of different GPUs since I have my monitor (NVidia and AMD) and I had the standby issue too but only with the AMD GPUs.
With the ones from NVidia I would have the occasional flickering but using a high(er) quality DP cable solved that issue for me.


----------



## latouffe

So the quality of the cable plays a role? I was always sure there is no difference.


----------



## Someone09

For me it did at least. And I am pretty sure I have read about many more that ordered a high quality cable which solved (some of) their issues.

But as I said, this only solved the issues I had with NVidia GPUs but not with the ones from AMD.


----------



## nsx82

Brightness problem.

Dear Forum members!

I have an LG 34UM65-P monitor, and having a strange brightness problem with. I would like to know if anyone else has same issues / maybe solutions too...

I noticed that if I watch movies, or playing games, after a short dark (black) scene the monitor takes back the brightness or even switch off itself. After this, the brighness never comes back to the normal level (stays around 30-40%), only if I enter to the menu manually and start raise/lower the brigtness. The brightness slider stands on the same position where i set before (72%) so if i start to adjust on the slider, the brightness jups back to the "normal" level like 73 or 71... Is someone has same issues? This thing happens if the super energy saving mode is disabled, if i set it to "High", the monitor changes the brightness always and i dont like that. With "Low" settings, i have the same result as its disabled... Something like this can depends on my videocard? should i try to adjust something on my vga? i have an older radeon hd 6970 and using hdmi cable.
If someone has any idea please help








Thank you in advance


----------



## revstaR

Hi nsx82,

I've the same issue with my LG 34UM65-P. I've already tried all the available inputs & also a different computer but without success.
I think this is caused by a firmware bug. The only thing that helps is to pack your monitor and send it to the LG Service as there is no option to update the firmware by yourself. I hope that the monitor will get FreeSync support soon. Therfore i'm still waiting until i'll send my monitor to the LG service as well.

Regards,

revstaR


----------



## nsx82

Dear revstaR!

Thank You very much the fast answering and the precise information







I will try to do the same like you








Greets: NSX


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latouffe*
> 
> Proud owner of the 34um95! At least proud for one day...
> Since switching from HDMI to DP to run 60hz I experience weird things.
> 1. Artefacts, flickering and even black out for 2-3 seconds
> 2. the panel disconnects from the PC when the LED goes to sleep.
> 
> I have a 7850 - i know its not powerful but i read you can have both issues with a 970 or 290. Is there any solution?
> 
> Many thanks!


Why don't you try and run it with HDMI at 60Hz and see if you have the same issue.
I've been running mine on HDMI @ 60hz since I got mine 6 months ago. I never bothered to swap the cables since it works fine.

I don't have any issues with sleep either both the PC and monitor will wake up just fine.


----------



## jake93s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Why don't you try and run it with HDMI at 60Hz and see if you have the same issue.
> I've been running mine on HDMI @ 60hz since I got mine 6 months ago. I never bothered to swap the cables since it works fine.
> 
> I don't have any issues with sleep either both the PC and monitor will wake up just fine.


hdmi doesn't support 3440 by 1440. and i noticed straight away moving to display port that it went up to 60hz rather than 30.
i also had problems with artefacts, flickering and even the screen messing up my pc forcing me to need to restart. how i fixed that was using a different display port on my graphics card.
also i had some other issues where if i booted the computer with the screen on (or woke it from sleep mode), it would just hang after the first windows loading screen.
all my problems seem to be fixed now after i did a fresh install of windows, and switched to display port.


----------



## Zepher

Oh, I have GTX980 with HDMI 2.0 ports which does support 3440x1440, as that is what I run @ 60hz. you have to make a custom res in the Nvidia software otherwise it is 50hz..
I forgot about having HDMI 2.0.which older cards don't have.
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/nvidia-custom-settings.jpg


----------



## jake93s

arrr, that makes sense. i just have a gtx 780. would be awesome if it could run the display with hdmi








but still don't see the point upgrading my graphics unless its to a gtx 980ti. but they cost over $1000 in Australia at the moment.
could be worse, my mate just realized he has been running his BenQ gaming monitor at 60hz for the last year in a bit instead of 144hz. i bet he feels stupid


----------



## Atheus

I'm on Win 10 as well, though I do have a few issues. There is a (!) in device manager over the "TUSB3410 Boot Device", which is apparently a result of plugging in the USB 3.0 hub in the monitor. The hub itself works just fine, (although if I plug my G15 into it, sometimes the keyboard doesn't boot with the computer).

I have a whiff of a memory that the TUSB3410 is a device that LG would use to update the firmware, or something, and until they do so it's not necessary to install a driver for it. Seems pretty sloppy to me, but oh well. My memory is bad, though, so I don't really remember whether I had resolved this when I was on 8.1, or if I had just left it with no driver.

Other than that, I'm having trouble with multiple monitors waking up from power save mode. The other monitor (Dell) wakes up all right for the most part, but many times the Dell wakes up but remains black, or has some fragments of my desktop showing, then blacks out and refreshes, blacks out... all the while the LG just stays asleep. Then, between 30-90 second later, the Dell will finally show the desktop properly, and then the LG will wake up as if nothing happened. Pretty weird stuff.

I have ordered a Display Port cable for the Dell, wondering if perhaps by hooking up both monitors with Display Port instead of one on DP and the other on DVI the behavior will change. We'll see.


----------



## VeerK

I've heard there's a revision that fixed the backlight bleed problem these monitors initially had. I'm looking to get the curved 34uc97, but is there a different model or revision I should be looking for instead.

Thanks guys


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> There is a (!) in device manager over the "TUSB3410 Boot Device", which is apparently a result of plugging in the USB 3.0 hub in the monitor. The hub itself works just fine, (although if I plug my G15 into it, sometimes the keyboard doesn't boot with the computer).


Hey Atheus,
same problem here (though still on Windows 7). My solution is to start-up with the monitor turned off.
When your G15 shows the time on the display, then turn on your monitor.

19/20 times it workes. the 1/20, I quickly log off and log on again and that does the trick for the keyboard to respond again.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inimigo*
> 
> Hey Atheus,
> same problem here (though still on Windows 7). My solution is to start-up with the monitor turned off.
> When your G15 shows the time on the display, then turn on your monitor.
> 
> 19/20 times it workes. the 1/20, I quickly log off and log on again and that does the trick for the keyboard to respond again.


Hmm.. that sounds like more steps than I care to deal with. I just wound up plugging the G15 directly into the computer instead. I have a USB Wifi device plugged into the USB 3 on the monitor which seems to be working just fine, though. Maybe it's just the USB 2 ports that malfunction on boot.


----------



## Sarex

Raised 2 bugs with NVIDIA for 34UM95:
http://nvidia-submit.custhelp.com/app/account/questions/detail/i_id/840723

When monitor (LG 34UM95) goes to sleep, it wakes up with a black screen and only turning it off and on again will restore the picture. The connection used is DisplayPort 1.2. This issue was not reproducible with the earlier versions of the nvidia driver (353.62 and below). I am using DDU to clean the system when installing new drivers.

http://nvidia-submit.custhelp.com/app/account/questions/detail/i_id/840734

When the monitor (LG 34UM95) goes to sleep for a prolonged period of time the resolution will downsize and all the icons on the desktop and windows for running programs will change position according to the changed resolution. Waking up the monitor will restore the correct resolution but it will not restore the icon and window position. The connection used is DisplayPort 1.2. I am using DDU to clean the system when installing new drivers. Issue is also reproducible on Windows 8.1.

The amount of the resolution downsizing depends on length of the monitor sleep session.


----------



## floptimusprime

Just got the 95 in the mail yesterday, haven't had alot of time with it but I do notice some input lag, does fiddling with the response time setting effect input lag? Or is there anyway to reduce it?


----------



## tartuffle

hello, i registered today because i bought the famous 34um95 about 6 months ago, and i wanna ask you if everyone notice the random vertical tearing in the middle of the screen (i've read through the 112 pages and i saw some people only) and if anyone managed to get this problem fixed by lg ? or if all panels are affected ?
i think it's all panels but many people just don't notice it (many people can play games on fullscreen with vsync off and are not bothered)

also the response time (or maybe it called input lag ? idk) is killing me







( i was knowing nothing about this term but i was using one samsung 2232BW before and i was shocked when i've played a fps game for the first time







i feel the pain each time i play fps or rapid games :/ (yes i use native resolution and i tried to use the setting for it in the menu) : it's very fuzzy when you move fast or even if you move moderately fast


----------



## xDorito

Welcome tartuffle! I too had issues with vertical tearing towards the center of the screen. You have two options. First, try setting the refresh rate to 59hz. Second is you will need to contact thier customer support line to make them aware of the issue.

My issue started small, a minor annoying tear every two hours or so. But it progressed to the point the entire right side of the panel would crap out at times. As long as you're open and honest about the issues with thier customer support, they do fully cover replacement or repair. It was a pretty painless process. The new panel I got in mine works flawlessly.


----------



## jake93s

hey tartuffle. i also notice the really taring in the middle of the screen. but only during watching movies (when they are panning etc.) sometimes i don't get it at all.
i know the screen is rather slow, refresh rate wise, but i got a Benq 144hz 27inch monitor as my 2nd screen (was my previous main monitor) what stats that it has millisecond response times. and i don't really notice any input delay between switching between the two monitors, other than the huge difference in refresh rates.
one problem i did have with my 34um95 was when running it via HDMI, which had it capped at 30 fps. this isn't a problem if your running a newer graphics card like a 980. but maybe try running it with displayport?

but if you do see that screen taring all the time you might have a dud screen, even after trying all the things suggested (switching cables, switching to 59hz refresh rate). whats would be huge bummer if you had to RMA it. it isn't unheard of for these screens to not be dodgy, i talked my mate into buying one a few weeks ago and he had to send it back yesterday because of dead pixels.

best of luck with solving your problems mate


----------



## tartuffle

thx for replies, i think i have found out what's my problem about the response time: is because of the technology used here : IPS, i was used to TN screen, that's why movements ingame are looking fuzzy and blurry to my eyes

honnestly i think i will sell it, 6months and it's still (so much :/) annoying to me









Jake yea i use DP and 60hz.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> thx for replies, i think i have found out what's my problem about the response time: is because of the technology used here : IPS, i was used to TN screen, that's why movements ingame are looking fuzzy and blurry to my eyes
> 
> honnestly i think i will sell it, 6months and it's still (so much :/) annoying to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake yea i use DP and 60hz.


I was using a Samsung s27a950d 120 Hz monitor with 1 ms response before I purchased one of these LG widescrreen monitors and I also noticed the blurry graphics when panning. However I like the ultra wide screen so much that I have gotten used to the blur.
Check around. I believe there are ultra wide screen monitors available now with high refresh rates and faster response.


----------



## jake93s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> thx for replies, i think i have found out what's my problem about the response time: is because of the technology used here : IPS, i was used to TN screen, that's why movements ingame are looking fuzzy and blurry to my eyes
> 
> honnestly i think i will sell it, 6months and it's still (so much :/) annoying to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake yea i use DP and 60hz.


everythings a trade off, a ultrawide high res ips display will never be able to compete with a high refresh rate 144hz TN panel display. but you get way better picture quality, viewing angles etc. sadly you can't really have the best of both worlds without spending $$. or it just isn't here yet.
for me i hate gaming monitors, or anything that isn't TN and i even can't stand most cheap IPS displays now. and ill trade response time and fps any day for a better picture. but then again im not that big into first person shooters or racing games that really utilize higher refresh rates and response times.

there is monitors worth looking at what are good ips gaming monitors. acer predator xb270hu 



and this one: Acer XR341CK


----------



## Koolfreak

Hi guys, I just got a brand new 34UM65 from Staples, probably the last available in Quebec for 399$.

Hooked up with DVI, and I have this weird trouble right out of the box...




I tried another DVI cable, another DVI port, same thing happened.

During boot, display is normal, but when windows starts, vertical lines appear.

My GPU is an Asus R9 270x.

I tried many thing, like playing with the resolution, and suddently, when I played with PBP, display come clear, but only in 1920X1080.

When I try to switch to 2560X1080, lines always come back. And when I switch back to 1920X1080, lines stay on the display.

When I hook the monitor with HDMI, no problem at all.

Do you guys think I have a bad DVI port on my 34UM65?


----------



## Koolfreak

I think I found the trouble by myself: I verified all 6 DVI cables I have in hand, and it appear than they are all DVI-D single link according to this chart. And that's not compatible over 1920 X 1080.


----------



## jake93s

@ koolfreak.

im amazed that you could get the screen to display anything with a DVI cable. i know when i had a 2560 X 1080 monitor i needed a special DVI cable that all the pins to run it.
dvi is a very old connector and for anything above 1080p it simply shouldn't be used. hopefully that answers your question.
it sucks that you only got the 34um65 version, but it will be still awesome for movies and games the same as the 34um95 version, so your not missing out on much.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake93s*
> 
> @ koolfreak.
> 
> im amazed that you could get the screen to display anything with a DVI cable. i know when i had a 2560 X 1080 monitor i needed a special DVI cable that all the pins to run it.
> dvi is a very old connector and for anything above 1080p it simply shouldn't be used. hopefully that answers your question.
> it sucks that you only got the 34um65 version, but it will be still awesome for movies and games the same as the 34um95 version, so your not missing out on much.


That's just wrong.
DVI works just fine and I have found that it is a lot less problematic than DP is.
All you need to do is make sure you get the correct version. For high resolution and high refresh rate monitors you should use a DVI-D Dual Link cable which is a high bandwidth cable.
Please don't go abound telling people there's something wrong with DVI cables. They do exactly what they were designed for.
I use a DVI-D DL cable on my current monitor and I have also used them on 120Hz 3d monitors with flawless results. The biggest issues I have ever had with video connectivity have always been caused by crappy DP cables. I avoid DP unless it's the only option available.


----------



## clubber_lang

Hey guys , I'm going to be in need of a nice gaming monitor here soon. And I think I'll need to get something to hold me off until something like the Acer predator 34" or 35" come out , or possibly something different. I'm looking for a higher resolution I guess. Mostly racing sims and first person shooter games are what I'll be playing on it and it'll be for gaming only. Without reading through this entire thread , what are your thought for gaming on the LG 34UM95? Would it be worth my time in picking one up if I got a smoking deal on one?


----------



## stephen427

Hey guys im thinking on getting this monitor but i will still game on my xb270hu as my main. Im looking to attach it to a ergotech multimonitor stand which can hold up to 3x27inch monitors but im not sure it can hold one of these and my main 27inch. Does this monitor come with vesa 75x75 or 100x100? Ive seen linus tech tips hold 2 of these on my yet to come stand. So i think it should hold one and my main what u guys think?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey guys , I'm going to be in need of a nice gaming monitor here soon. And I think I'll need to get something to hold me off until something like the Acer predator 34" or 35" come out , or possibly something different. I'm looking for a higher resolution I guess. Mostly racing sims and first person shooter games are what I'll be playing on it and it'll be for gaming only. Without reading through this entire thread , what are your thought for gaming on the LG 34UM95? Would it be worth my time in picking one up if I got a smoking deal on one?


Apparently the Acer x34 is releasing in a week, I'm sure you can wait until then


----------



## Atheus

I have the LG 34UM95 and use it for gaming. I'm probably not the most demanding customer when it comes to gaming monitors, but I'm very happy with it in general. I'm driving it with a GTX 980, although I think that a 980 Ti would be a much better match, as many titles bog down to ~30 FPS in high load environments, so I have to make a little compromise here and there on my graphics settings, but for the most part I'm getting excellent performance at ultra or near ultra graphics settings.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> I have the LG 34UM95 and use it for gaming. I'm probably not the most demanding customer when it comes to gaming monitors, but I'm very happy with it in general. I'm driving it with a GTX 980, although I think that a 980 Ti would be a much better match, as many titles bog down to ~30 FPS in high load environments, so I have to make a little compromise here and there on my graphics settings, but for the most part I'm getting excellent performance at ultra or near ultra graphics settings.


You must be doing something wrong with your setup. 2560x1080 is a lot less demanding than 1440 and both of those cards will rock a 1440 display. I can run everything with a 290 and never go below 40 FPS.


----------



## tartuffle

he have the 34um95.. 1440p


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskystafford*
> 
> i had 2 flickering moments for half a second 4th day. Back on display port 1.1 which works normal.


Pardon me for bringing your old post here back to life, but im trying to answer my question. Ive got old laptop with Intel HD 4000 graphics and GTX 680m with displayport 1.1a, and i want go get Acer ultrawide 3440 by 1440, will i be able to run it at 60 hz??? Sounds like you can?
Anyone?


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasenbein*
> 
> It seems to be necessary to again point out some important things which lead to irritation of users and unnecessary fears:
> 
> 1. If you are not a graphics designer or something like that and if you do not have a graphics card which explicitly supports 10-bit mode, you absolutely DON'T need Displayport 1.2.
> The picture and the colors will be ABSOLUTELY THE SAME with Displayport 1.1 or 1.2.
> You gain absolutely NOTHING by activating DP 1.2 except getting flicker problems etc.
> 
> 2. It may be that some graphics cards have problems with that, I don't know, but this monitor works perfectly with DP 1.1 and 60Hz. As proves mine, running on a Radeon HD 7750.
> The claims that for 60Hz DP 1.2 is necessary are false.


Seems like you answered my question! You better be right ! lol


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> he have the 34um95.. 1440p


My bad


----------



## jake93s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> You must be doing something wrong with your setup. 2560x1080 is a lot less demanding than 1440 and both of those cards will rock a 1440 display. I can run everything with a 290 and never go below 40 FPS.


im sorry, but your talking out of your ass, there is a lot of games that can simply destroy a r9 290 at 1080p let alone 1440p on max settings, its not even a very strong video card. yes if you turn the settings down you can get most if not all games to to run at a smooth 60fps. i have a gtx 780ti and i could not get it to run witcher 3 at 1440p on the 34um95 even at super low settings, it would still dip below 60fps at times.
i almost bought a 980ti just so i could run wither at higher settings and 1440p.
i don't know why we talking about this in a monitor thread as its all about what graphics card you have and how much money you got in your back pocket rather than about the screen. what i might add looks amazing if you can get it to run games in full screen at 60fps 1440p.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarex*
> 
> Raised 2 bugs with NVIDIA for 34UM95:
> http://nvidia-submit.custhelp.com/app/account/questions/detail/i_id/840723
> 
> When monitor (LG 34UM95) goes to sleep, it wakes up with a black screen and only turning it off and on again will restore the picture. The connection used is DisplayPort 1.2. This issue was not reproducible with the earlier versions of the nvidia driver (353.62 and below). I am using DDU to clean the system when installing new drivers.
> 
> http://nvidia-submit.custhelp.com/app/account/questions/detail/i_id/840734
> 
> When the monitor (LG 34UM95) goes to sleep for a prolonged period of time the resolution will downsize and all the icons on the desktop and windows for running programs will change position according to the changed resolution. Waking up the monitor will restore the correct resolution but it will not restore the icon and window position. The connection used is DisplayPort 1.2. I am using DDU to clean the system when installing new drivers. Issue is also reproducible on Windows 8.1.
> 
> The amount of the resolution downsizing depends on length of the monitor sleep session.


So have nvidia responded to this issue???


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake93s*
> 
> im sorry, but your talking out of your ass, there is a lot of games that can simply destroy a r9 290 at 1080p let alone 1440p on max settings, its not even a very strong video card. yes if you turn the settings down you can get most if not all games to to run at a smooth 60fps. i have a gtx 780ti and i could not get it to run witcher 3 at 1440p on the 34um95 even at super low settings, it would still dip below 60fps at times.
> i almost bought a 980ti just so i could run wither at higher settings and 1440p.
> i don't know why we talking about this in a monitor thread as its all about what graphics card you have and how much money you got in your back pocket rather than about the screen. what i might add looks amazing if you can get it to run games in full screen at 60fps 1440p.


This is why I bought the UM65. I have two HD6970 in crossfire and they even reduce frame rate in some games on ultra high settings during extreme busy graphical moments.
I often wonder at people making the fantastic claims about frame rates. I also assume they do not have the graphics turned up all the way.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake93s*
> 
> im sorry, but your talking out of your ass,.


Then my ass is apparently smarter than you. I am actually running a 290X at 2560x1080 are you or do you have to rely on others to give you info? I have found NOTHING that "destroys" a 290X at 1080p or 1080 UW.


----------



## jake93s

try playing witcher 3 at medium or high.... last time i checked a 780ti beats a 290x in everything so im pretty sure im correct.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Then my ass is apparently smarter than you. I am actually running a 290X at 2560x1080 are you or do you have to rely on others to give you info? I have found NOTHING that "destroys" a 290X at 1080p or 1080 UW.


Unfortunately everything you've said in the last 2 pages of this thread have been fairly off-target due to your confusion over what equipment you're actually talking about, which makes it fairly difficult for anyone else to know what you're talking about. You should either clarify what your point is, or just call it off.

You seem to be saying your 290x runs 2560x1080 pretty well. I would expect it to, but you can't say that there is no such thing as a game that will bring your FPS unacceptably low with high settings. Second Life would put your FPS in the single digits with that setup if you turned the shadow detail up to max.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake93s*
> 
> try playing witcher 3 at medium or high.... last time i checked a 780ti beats a 290x in everything so im pretty sure im correct.


I play Witcher 3 at High on a *290* and can maintain 40 FPS or higher at 2560x1080.


----------



## tartuffle

what's wrong with the 34um95, the movies look very strange when the image is moving (i'm not sure how to describe it, it's like it's not smooth)... everyone notice this ? it's so much annoying

first i seen the problem in games, but since i've watched few movies i can tell that it's even more noticeable in movies.. i'm so disappointed









its a piece of crap or maybe i have a defective model?

i'm going to make a video tomorow.


----------



## vargus14

I am sporting a 5 year old 2600k cooled by a fantastic Cooler Master Nepton 140XL running between 4.5ghz in summer and 4.8-5ghz in winter with 2 EVGA 4GB GTX 770 Classified cards in SLI and they scale great on my LG 34 UM95's 3440-1440 resolution. I get 60FPS on ultra in pretty much everything with at least 4xAA and 16xAF.

I have to say purchasing that 2600k and P67-UD4-B3 motherboard has been my best ever CPU MB combo I have ever owned......I mean when it comes to gaming it is still within 5% of any new CPU out including the new Broadwell and skylake CPU's as long as the GPU's are maxed out. Sure at lower resolutions and very low demanding games the new CPU's will beat it in a big way....but with a 60hrtz panel I have no need to run it at 2560-1080 and try for 120fps even though War Thunder Ground forces maxed out will top 120FPS at 3440-1440. Crysis 3 when it is raining on the boat in one of the beginning missions it will drop into the mid 50's on ultra settings. My classified cards run at 1280 boost stock with 111% power setting on the core and 8000 mhz memory OC can handle anything right now. Sure i would love to sell both 770 classified for a 980ti classified and could probably get enough money for them selling on amazon but do not feel like going through the hassle. Also so glad I got the 4gb cards over the 2gb cards not that they made 2gb Classys.

Also if anyone is getting a 980ti EVGA's 980ti Classified is well worth the $50 premium over the SC models with its 14+ power phase design and 1.5-2" extra wide circuit board that helps spread out the heat across the card.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> what's wrong with the 34um95, the movies look very strange when the image is moving (i'm not sure how to describe it, it's like it's not smooth)... everyone notice this ? it's so much annoying
> 
> first i seen the problem in games, but since i've watched few movies i can tell that it's even more noticeable in movies.. i'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a piece of crap or maybe i have a defective model?
> 
> i'm going to make a video tomorow.


No one else here has complained about that so it has to be an issue with your monitor or your setup.


----------



## Inimigo

I'm running everything smoothly with a GTX 970 my end (on the UM95) with high/ultra settings in all flightsims (eg DCS, BMS, CloD) and all major fps.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> what's wrong with the 34um95, the movies look very strange when the image is moving (i'm not sure how to describe it, it's like it's not smooth)... everyone notice this ? it's so much annoying
> 
> first i seen the problem in games, but since i've watched few movies i can tell that it's even more noticeable in movies.. i'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a piece of crap or maybe i have a defective model?
> 
> i'm going to make a video tomorow.


[

Most films are shot at 24FPS so when the camera pans horizontally or there is horizontal movement in the frame, you will see the picture stutter, which is normal when watching a movie.

In games, if you drop below 30FPS, you may be experiencing the same effect as the movies.


----------



## Zepher

something is going on with my browser or the forums.
I didn't make a new post, was editing the one above.


----------



## tartuffle

hey i have the 34um95 and sometimes i have that line which look like tearing in the middle of the screen (can be view usually in games). anyone have managed to get it fixed by LG or it's a fault on all 334um95 ?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> hey i have the 34um95 and sometimes i have that line which look like tearing in the middle of the screen (can be view usually in games). anyone have managed to get it fixed by LG or it's a fault on all 334um95 ?


They all do it to some distinct. Some games motre than others. Sometimes once every 5 min and sometimes once a day. That panel is 2 panels side by side made into one and the middle looses synv for s split second given these are first run flat panels. The curved screens are one complete panel and don't do that.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> They all do it to some distinct. Some games motre than others. Sometimes once every 5 min and sometimes once a day. That panel is 2 panels side by side made into one and the middle looses synv for s split second given these are first run flat panels. The curved screens are one complete panel and don't do that.


Where did you hear that the 95 is made of two separate panels? Are you just talking about the t-con board? If it was made from two seperate panels then there would be a vertical seam right in the centre where to two seperate panels were joined.
Do you mean they just double the glass length at the factory before cutting? I really don't see what difference that would make since the pixels are controlled by the t-con board.


----------



## funfordcobra

This is what I read here on this thread at the beginning and its seamless. I could actually see the seam only during gameplay. Right at the seam you will lose VERTICAL link right at the seam just for a split second. Could happen every 10 minuted or 10 days. I also had a release panel. Not sure if they changed it but I doubt it.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This is what I read here on this thread at the beginning and its seamless. I could actually see the seam only during gameplay. Right at the seam you will lose VERTICAL link right at the seam just for a split second. Could happen every 10 minuted or 10 days. I also had a release panel. Not sure if they changed it but I doubt it.


Wow, I'm really happy I didn't purchase the 95 then. I would have returned at as soon as I discovered the seam. I have the 65 and it has no such issue.


----------



## Sarex

Threshold 2 update for Windows 10 completely broke sleep mode for 34UM95... Now it tries to goes to sleep, but after the screen goes dark it immediately turns itself back on.


----------



## Skoobs

NCIXUS.com has the 95 for 730 bucks. Worth it?

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=97392&vpn=34UM95-P&manufacture=LG%20Electronics&promoid=1413&fromnewsletter=1413&usaffiliateid=1000031508

Really tempted to jump on this.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> NCIXUS.com has the 95 for 730 bucks. Worth it?
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=97392&vpn=34UM95-P&manufacture=LG%20Electronics&promoid=1413&fromnewsletter=1413&usaffiliateid=1000031508
> 
> Really tempted to jump on this.


Now that I know the 95 is made from two displays I wouldn't even purchase one at all.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Now that I know the 95 is made from two displays I wouldn't even purchase one at all.


What are you even talking about?

Edit: I read up on the other page. I've had my UM95 for over a year now and never saw this seam or whatever.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Now that I know the 95 is made from two displays I wouldn't even purchase one at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> What are you even talking about?
> 
> Edit: I read up on the other page. I've had my UM95 for over a year now and never saw this seam or whatever.


Same - never seen a seam once


----------



## Sarex

According to this review the 34UM95 uses LG.Display LM340UW1-SSA1 AH-IPS panel, so it should be a single panel. All that being said I have seen the vertical tearing happen, it's usually easiest to reproduce when smooth scrolling is used, it's pretty easy to miss otherwise. I don't really get why it's happening, but apart from that and the sleep issue the monitor is great.

And for people saying that the curved versions are better, I don't see how that is possible when the panels are worse in every specification.


----------



## Mergatroid

I can only go by what has been written in the thread. Personally I don't see how they can make a single panel from two without any seem unless they are basically just cutting the glass double width which is still a single panel imo. As well, these panels are not wide enough to be from two 16 x 9 panels, at least they don't appear so to me. However some people have been having this tearing issue and the explanation they offer is because the panel is made from two panels. Personally I wouldn't want a monitor made that way, if it actually is.

As for the curved screens, personally I find it to be rather gimmicky. I don't see any advantage to it.

I wouldn't go shopping for a gaming monitor right now since the Oculas Rift will be coming out soon. I'm going to hold off any display considerations until I see the reviews of the Rift and see if it can handle regular games as well as a monitor can. Personally, I would love to play Star Trek Online in VR. I hope they can modify the game to accomidate VR.

There have been some nasty nice 16 x 9 monitors out lately. One is something like 4k with 165Hz refresh and 1ms response, but it costs $900 (more in Canada) It's an ASUS PG279Q. For that kind of money I would definitely want ultra wide. A Hugh refresh fast response ultra wide is something I would purchase if the price was reasonable.


----------



## Mad Pistol

I just got an LG 34UM57-P today. Am I allowed in?









(I am aware it's not as nice, but it's still 21:9)


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Same - never seen a seam once


Same here. Never had any of these issues "raised since 2 weeks".
I've had my UM95 for 12 months now and have nothing but positive feedback/experience (*). I simply love it.

(*) the only thing I would have to say is about the USB hub.
Because I use it, I need to start up the computer with the monitor turned off. If I don't, every 1/5 times my keyboard does not work. Simple fix is to "log off and back on again" and it works.
For the rest, nothing but positive comments my side on the UM95. Awesome monitor. I'd buy it in a heartbeat again.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'd say it's "OK" and that's about it. It wasn't an amazing monitor and not worth the 1k I paid. I'd say it's better priced at 600. Games were sluggish at 60hz but I came from 144hz. I know I just can't game at 60hz after using this monitor for a year. I'd say it's main function is for photo or video editing. Gaming is pretty bad if you have an enthusiast hardware setup.


----------



## Inimigo

I guess coming from 144Hz, you obviously can't expect the same smoothness/quality. Afterall you need to compare apples with apples. Knowing you're buying pears, you should not expect something else.
Luckily I paid "only" 700 and having come from a regular 27" Samsung, I now have the same height though a lot wider view.


----------



## tartuffle

the seam is very noticeable in 2D games with slide scrolling, in 3d fps games i don't notice it (it's here but hard to see). but the problem it's that i play many 2d games =)

When i play Awesomenauts it's very noticeable for me









but i'm a guy which can't play without vsync because of the tearing







maybe people don't notice it or not all screen are affected


----------



## Robbyroberts91

Hi, maybe i buy 34UM95C-P for 580 eur, it's good? i have a gtx 980 but i want change monitor.. any advice?

Grazie


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbyroberts91*
> 
> Hi, maybe i buy 34UM95C-P for 580 eur, it's good? i have a gtx 980 but i want change monitor.. any advice?
> 
> Grazie


I wouldn't doubt a minute. I have a gtx970 myself and play all on high, even ultra.
The price is excellent as well for the UM95.


----------



## tartuffle

the 34um95C is a new version ? without thunderbolt and cheaper ? right ? any other difference ?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just bought an LG 32UM95-C. What's the difference between the C and P versions other than Thunderbolt? How's the backlight/IPS glow on these bad boys?


----------



## Alxz

I think its a pretty good deal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321903815608?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I bought one today


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> I think its a pretty good deal:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321903815608?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I bought one today


Same here! Couldn't resist at this price. It'll be a hold over until the 34 inch G Sync monitors come way down in price. I grew tired of my 27 inch 1440p monitor.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Sow that deal too but still too exp for me to buy it from Canada because of Shipping + Duty.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sow that deal too but still too exp for me to buy it from Canada because of Shipping + Duty.


Check eBay.ca. There are two factory refurbished monitors in Markham Ontario for $953.99 cdn plus free shipping. That's the UM95-P.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Check eBay.ca. There are two factory refurbished monitors in Markham Ontario for $953.99 cdn plus free shipping. That's the UM95-P.


New one goes for 850 amd dell 34 is 900


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> New one goes for 850 amd dell 34 is 900


Lol. Just checked newegg.ca. They have same monitor for $852 also with free shipping.


----------



## Rykoshet

Did anyone see the $499 ebay deal for the 34U95? Any feedback would be appreciated since this seems like an offer too good to pass up...


----------



## Rahkeesh

That's a starting bid, good luck holding it there...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rykoshet*
> 
> Did anyone see the $499 ebay deal for the 34U95? Any feedback would be appreciated since this seems like an offer too good to pass up...


What's holding you back? $499.99 is a deal for that monitor.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahkeesh*
> 
> That's a starting bid, good luck holding it there...


It's buy it now.


----------



## Rahkeesh

Guessing its one of those "won't show till checkout" then?

Anyway, Adorama also has it for $500 after $50 rebate.


----------



## karod

Hi, need to talk.

Pre-story (34UM95):

I owned a 34UM95 for about 6 months. I really liked it. But in mid-October I noticed a shadow in the middle of the screen, that bothered me more an more. I informed Amazon about that problem via their repair/return function. And then I sent the monitor in for repair to their service partner in Hamburg, Germany.
I got the monitor back and was happy that the shadow was gone and the single pixel failure on the bottom left was gone as well, since they swapped the panel.
But then they must have screwed something up while in repair, because the nvidia driver showed that the monitor didn't support HDCP any more.
So I called Amazon to hear what can be done. I had to ship the monitor back to their repair partner again.
I waited...and waited...and after a week I called DHL why the tracking status hasn't changed. They then sent an e-mail to the parcel center and that center had 3 days to find the monitor.
After those 3 days passed I called DHL again and they told me that they had found the problem and I shall fill in a form for a damage report.
I informed Amazon and they started to take over that process for me, so I don't have to argue with DHL. Now I wait for my refund for the lost package.

Actual story(34UC97C):
So I had the opportunity to get a curved 34UC97C for 699€ instead of 850€ on Blackfriday. I bought it.
This version is like the 34UC97 but the C at the end describes that this monitor is exactly the same as the 34UC97 minus the Thunderbolt ports.

Question:
I am not sure about whether I like the curve or not.
While I had the 34um95 I always wanted to try a curved version. I imagined the curve would be the icing on the cake of the 21:9 3440x1440 goodness.
I always thought the left and right edges are a bit far away in desktop use on the flat monitor. As expected on the curved version the far edges don't bother me, since they are curved towards me.
While working in 2D/Desktop/Windows I notice the curve when I am not focused on the center.. But while gaming I don't notice it that much, at least not in 3d-Person games, maybe I would in games like Civilizations.
I chose the LG 34UC97C over the Dell, because it looks quite nice and has an external power supply. I think with and external PSU you are guaranteed to get a silent monitor. Now I read that the LG 34UC97 has about 30ms lag. Which I don't like. The Dell only has 9ms but it also is curved. Those values are from prad, but if you compare the values from tftcentral both (the Dell and 34UM95, they don't have a 34UC97 result) have around 20ms.
I don't know how the results can be that different.

Thanks for reading.
What do you think about it, should I return the curved one and just chose to get the 34um95 replaced?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Going to refuse shipment on my LG 34UM95-C. I thought that LG fixed the backlight bleeding issues but I guess not. Below is a picture of my buddies panel that he received today.


----------



## Mergatroid

So you're just guessing that your's will have the same problem?
I wonder what the actual defect percentage is.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> So you're just guessing that your's will have the same problem?
> I wonder what the actual defect percentage is.


The C model is their latest revision according to LG.


----------



## karod

The C model 34um95C lacks the Thunderbolt ports and only uses 8bit+FRC instead of real 10bit panel.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> The C model 34um95C lacks the Thunderbolt ports and only uses 8bit+FRC instead of real 10bit panel.


The only difference is the lack of Thunderbolt. The P version is not true 10 but either


----------



## karod

In their datasheet they specify 10bit for the 34UM95
http://www.lg.com/de/support/products/documents/34UM95-P.pdf
and 8bit +FRC for the 34UM95C
http://www.lg.com/de/support/products/documents/34UM95C-P.pdf


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> In their datasheet they specify 10bit for the 34UM95
> http://www.lg.com/de/support/products/documents/34UM95-P.pdf
> and 8bit +FRC for the 34UM95C
> http://www.lg.com/de/support/products/documents/34UM95C-P.pdf


It's not real 10 bit dude. It's 8 bit + dithering.10 bit monitors are REALLY expensive. Think They would sell the P version for around $600? They would be sold out everywhere because that's what professional artists use.


----------



## karod

Then they faked the info in the um95 spec sheet and told the truth in the um95C spec sheet.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Then they faked the info in the um95 spec sheet and told the truth in the um95C spec sheet.


A lot of companies claim 10 bit. They can do that because they use 8 bit + dithering which makes it 10 bit. Of course a true 10 bit doesn't need dithering at all.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Going to refuse shipment on my LG 34UM95-C. I thought that LG fixed the backlight bleeding issues but I guess not. Below is a picture of my buddies panel that he received today.


That bleed on the bottom from the middle to the right is ugly.

Right now I have a 34UC97C here, but I think I return it. I don't like the curve. It only has bleed on the top left and very few on the top right.

My 34UM95-P that got lost during transport for repair had almost no bleed. The panels should be the same then on 34UM95 and 34UM95C, the LM340UW1
Does the UM95C also have hardware calibration?

Did anyone find out how to get into service mode on the the new LG monitors with joystick? The older ones had multiple buttons, so you just pressed menu+power on. But that doesn't work with a joystick.

When my monitor came back from repair, they obviously left it in service mode, so I got this info once. (attached screenshot) But I don't know how to get there.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> That bleed on the bottom from the middle to the right is ugly.
> 
> Right now I have a 34UC97C here, but I think I return it. I don't like the curve. It only has bleed on the top left and very few on the top right.
> 
> My 34UM95-P that got lost during transport for repair had almost no bleed. The panels should be the same then on 34UM95 and 34UM95C, the LM340UW1
> Does the UM95C also have hardware calibration?
> 
> Did anyone find out how to get into service mode on the the new LG monitors with joystick? The older ones had multiple buttons, so you just pressed menu+power on. But that doesn't work with a joystick.
> 
> When my monitor came back from repair, they obviously left it in service mode, so I got this info once. (attached screenshot) But I don't know how to get there.


Try pulling the power cord, wait 30 seconds and then plug power cord in while pressing the joystick. You might have to try this several times since there are 4 directions plus the middle press.


----------



## karod

I will try that.

I know that when you press and hold the joystick while it turns on, the monitor resets to factory defaults.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxtiak*
> 
> Somehow my PC isn't detecting the USB connection to my LG34UM95 anymore.
> Well it does as in things plugged into my LG i can see (flash drives, webcam, etc, they work)
> But the TrueColorFinder program doesn't see it.
> Something is wrong with the TUSB3410 Boot Device driver and I've tried a lot of things trying to reinstall it and update the driver etc, but I still get yellow exclamation point in Device Manager for it.
> 
> Any ideas?


Is this issue still present?
When I had my 34UM95 I just disabled the TUSB3410 device and I could use the USB ports of the monitor without them disappearing all the time. This was the behavior when the TUSB3410 device wasn't deactivated 




Now I ask myself, should I get the 34UM95 or 34UM95C. Will the missing Thunderbolt ports also get rid off the TUSB3410 device? Or will I still have that problem, because the TUSB3410 isn't connected to the Thunderbolt ports but rather to the HW calibration feature.

(I think the TUSB3410 isn't connected to the USB-Hub itself, or otherwise I wouldn't be able to use the USB ports after disabling the TUSB3410 device.)


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Try pulling the power cord, wait 30 seconds and then plug power cord in while pressing the joystick. You might have to try this several times since there are 4 directions plus the middle press.


Nothing worked. Only long pressing in the middle position resets all settings.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Nothing worked. Only long pressing in the middle position resets all settings.


Try emailing LG and see if they can provide the answer.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Try emailing LG and see if they can provide the answer.


You can't access it, it is only possible via LG diagnose software.

Here is there reply. It was in German originally, I put into Google Translate:
Quote:


> Dear xxx,
> 
> thank you very much for contacting LG Electronics Germany GmbH.
> 
> As a firmware update for your model can not be performed by the customer, is also an access to the Version menu inaccessible. If necessary, the software status can be queried via our diagnostic software and updated if necessary.
> 
> A firmware update is carried out only under the guarantee if this is wrong, which can be adjusted via an update.
> .....
> ...


----------



## Mergatroid

Well that just sucks.......


----------



## karod

Has anybody seen this issue yet? I played a bit, then rebooted and then the right half of the monitor had shown colorful stripes. The stripes changed and sometimes the right half was black.

*
1) I don't know if it is a monitor issue or GPU.
2) Why is it exactly in half?*











The last image shows the monitor after I switched to FUllHD, the image is set off.


----------



## karod

After I completely turned the power off from the monitor and pc, it works now as it should. But who knows for how long.

The monitor is a brand new. I got it today from Amazon as replacement for the other 34UM95 that got lost by DHL. I don't know if it is a failure of the monitor or if the GPU has a ding.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> After I completely turned the power off from the monitor and pc, it works now as it should. But who knows for how long.
> 
> The monitor is a brand new. I got it today from Amazon as replacement for the other 34UM95 that got lost by DHL. I don't know if it is a failure of the monitor or if the GPU has a ding.


check your cable, or try another one. Could be that.


----------



## Murlocke

Monitor has two controllers, what you are seeing is common defect with these monitors. You might have a controller that is dying, or perhaps you'll get lucky and it was just a cable or handshaking issue.

If it's brand new, i'd exchange it personally or at the bare minimium attempt to get it to happen again.


----------



## karod

Could it be a handshake issue, because the OSD (monitor menu) wasn't affected? The OSD was overlayed correctly on both halves of the monitor.
At least I couldn't reproduce it with stressing the GPU with Furmark


----------



## karod

Ok, so today I did some windows updates and had to reboot.
While the shutdown was in progress the failure appeared again, but then when the bios post screen was shown after shutdown the failure was gone again.

I wonder if it has to do with the driver of the GPU. Currently I use HDMI and the Intel HD3000 from my CPU for graphics since the whole system is torn apart and new hardware comes next week.
So it could be also the incompatibility of the HD3000.
But on the other hand the HD3000 worked fine with the LG 34UC97C which I had here for a short time. I wonder why I didn't have problems there.

If the problem happens again and stays there for a while I can try another cable. And I also can test it with a R9 290 next week.


----------



## karod

OK, testing continues.
I rebooted and on the windows logon screen the problem appeared again. So basically when the resolution was the first time 3440x1440 after bootup.

I then changed the HDMI cable, the problem still was there. The GUI wasn't affected and was overlayed over the corrupted image.
Changing the aspect ratio in the monitor menu didn't get rid of the problem.

I then turned the monitor off (no complete power off, only turned it off with the joystick, not with the AC switch on the back)
And the problem was gone.

Seems it is the monitor.

Are all 21:9 monitors powered by 2 display controllers?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> Has anybody seen this issue yet? I played a bit, then rebooted and then the right half of the monitor had shown colorful stripes. The stripes changed and sometimes the right half was black.
> 
> *
> 1) I don't know if it is a monitor issue or GPU.
> 2) Why is it exactly in half
> The last image shows the monitor after I switched to FUllHD, the image is set off.*


I have seen lots of monitors do that exact same thing. It's almost always a bad panel. I have seen TV's do the same thing and it's pretty much always a bad t-con board or the LCD panel has gone bad. I suppose it could be something I have never seen before but when I replace panels with that symptom on in-warranty monitors it always fixes the problem.
If I was you I would send those pictures to Amazon and the seller and ask for another replacement.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> OK, testing continues.
> I rebooted and on the windows logon screen the problem appeared again. So basically when the resolution was the first time 3440x1440 after bootup.
> 
> I then changed the HDMI cable, the problem still was there. The GUI wasn't affected and was overlayed over the corrupted image.
> Changing the aspect ratio in the monitor menu didn't get rid of the problem.
> 
> I then turned the monitor off (no complete power off, only turned it off with the joystick, not with the AC switch on the back)
> And the problem was gone.
> 
> Seems it is the monitor.
> 
> Are all 21:9 monitors powered by 2 display controllers?


Most high-end 21:9 monitors feature a dual picture mode where you can display two separate screens on the same monitor. That would indicate that most 21:9 monitors do have 2 display controllers, especially the ones that support 3440x1440 resolution.

My current AOC 34" Ultrawide supports this feature, so I assume that it also has two controllers.


----------



## karod

Ok, so I phoned Amazon. They take the monitor back and I get my money back. They do it without a repair attempt, because I already have the 2nd kaput monitor and I emphasized, that I don't like LG anymore and want to try a monitor from another brand.


----------



## Mergatroid

It just amazes me how trouble-free Amazon is over exchanges and replacements.


----------



## karod

Yeah, they really act the way what their slogan says.
In the support mails at the bottom is written: "Unser Ziel: das kundenfreundlichste Unternehmen der Welt zu sein. Ihr Feedback hilft uns dabei. "
Which means: Our goal, be the most customer-friendly company of the world. Your feedback helps us with it.

From my experience this is true. I think I will give the Dell U3415W a chance. Even though it is curved.


----------



## Mergatroid

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## x3sphere

LG announced its monitor lineup for CES - http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/lg-unveils-expanded-us-monitor-and-pc-lineup-with-immersive-new-products-300193443.html

Sounds like mostly a refresh for the ultrawide models.


----------



## const

Hello all,
I also got my 34um95 on monday. Few minutes after using it i also noticed the bleed on the down left corner. I am not sure whether to return it since i am not sure if it acceptable at some point and i am not fun of horror movies or anything related to constant black. Mostly i want it for office use occasionally movies and casual gaming, It is really good besides the bleed. I contacted the shop i bought it and i can return it for full refund if i want to.



camera makes it look more intense than it actually is.


----------



## Mergatroid

It's really up to you. If you can live with it and there are no other problems then go ahead and keep it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *const*
> 
> Hello all,
> I also got my 34um95 on monday. Few minutes after using it i also noticed the bleed on the down left corner. I am not sure whether to return it since i am not sure if it acceptable at some point and i am not fun of horror movies or anything related to constant black. Mostly i want it for office use occasionally movies and casual gaming, It is really good besides the bleed. I contacted the shop i bought it and i can return it for full refund if i want to.
> 
> 
> 
> camera makes it look more intense than it actually is.


The majority have the exact same bleed/glow. You probably won't get anything better unless you want to go through a couple of them or ask LG to send someone over to your place and replace the panel. That way you can make sure it's set into the frame correctly and not screwed on so tightly.


----------



## const

In my first attemp to contact LG for this issue they connected me with the vacuum cleaner department. Sending someone over its probably beyond their imagination.

I have 12 days left to think if i should return and refund. One option, if the shop accepts, is to take it back and take another after checking the new it is ok.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *const*
> 
> In my first attemp to contact LG for this issue they connected me with the vacuum cleaner department. Sending someone over its probably beyond their imagination.
> 
> I have 12 days left to think if i should return and refund. One option, if the shop accepts, is to take it back and take another after checking the new it is ok.


You can ask LG to cross ship you a new one. They will need to put a hold of $500-600 on your card until you send the defective one back.


----------



## Maxxilopez

Hi guys I just made a account because I bought this ultrawide panel

Now the first day I already got problems, screen tearing and half of the screen flickering.

But now I am on displayport 1.1 and everything works just damn fine.
So why do I get problems with displayport 1.2 and can somebody please explain me the difference.

Cause I tested it with games, my monitor displays on 3440*1440 with 60hz on display port 1.1, and I read that isnt possible?

So I am happy with the monitor, but on displayport 1.2 I experience problems, and I have seen more people have this problem so If anyone has a solution I would be really thankful!

Greetiings,

Max


----------



## Mergatroid

Is it a different cable between 1.1 and 1.2? If so it could be just a crappy cable. DP has aalways been a bit wonky when I have used it. I always use DVD-D Duel Link whenever I can. If it's working fine with 1.1, I would just leave it.


----------



## Maxxilopez

Thanks for the answer but that really isnt explaining my problem.

No it is not the cable and not the drivers.

I just want to know how can my screen displaying 3440*1440 with 60hz on displayport 1.1. But displayport 1.2 does work does not work sometimes.
Really appreciate the answers!


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *const*
> 
> Hello all,
> I also got my 34um95 on monday. Few minutes after using it i also noticed the bleed on the down left corner. I am not sure whether to return it since i am not sure if it acceptable at some point and i am not fun of horror movies or anything related to constant black. Mostly i want it for office use occasionally movies and casual gaming, It is really good besides the bleed. I contacted the shop i bought it and i can return it for full refund if i want to.
> 
> 
> 
> camera makes it look more intense than it actually is.


That brown bottom left and blue/purple on bottom right is IPS glow and pretty normal for 21:9 monitors.
Backlight bleed would be without color or quite white/yellowish and would shine mostly in spots from the edges into the display.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxilopez*
> 
> Thanks for the answer but that really isnt explaining my problem.
> 
> No it is not the cable and not the drivers.
> 
> I just want to know how can my screen displaying 3440*1440 with 60hz on displayport 1.1. But displayport 1.2 does work does not work sometimes.
> Really appreciate the answers!


Google for Displayport and MST mode. I have to read it up my self as well. The DP 1.2 is for a wider feature set like MST. It is for daisy-chaining monitors.

Edit:
DP 1.1 is enough for 3440*[email protected]
Pulled my info from various sites I get this calculation:

3440(+blanking)*1440(+blanking)*24bit*60hz*1,25 (for TDMS 8bit/10bit enconding) [the values for 3440+blanking and for 1440+ blanking can be looked up in the GPU driver when making a custom resolution and selecting CVT-RB for example)

3600*1481*24*60*1,25 = 9.596.880.000 bit/s or 9.6 GBit/s and DP 1.1 supports 10.8 GBit/s


----------



## Maxxilopez

Karod, I really appreciate your answer! Still don;t know why I need display port 1.2 ....
But ohw well even if displayport 1.2 does not work luckly i can play at display port 1.1.

Thanks bro!

I really appreciate if people can test display 1.2 if they experience the same problem. Flickering and half of the screen dying off.


----------



## aohus

Should I go for an RMA on this? Bought it via Newegg for $570 few days ago. Wondering if I exchange it I'll get the same issue. What is everyones thought on this? The image actually looks worst than it is. It's not bad except for the lower left corner which has obvious backlight bleeding. Let me know your thoughts everyone.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karod*
> 
> DP 1.1 is enough for 3440*[email protected]
> Pulled my info from various sites I get this calculation:
> 
> 3440(+blanking)*1440(+blanking)*24bit*60hz*1,25 (for TDMS 8bit/10bit enconding) [the values for 3440+blanking and for 1440+ blanking can be looked up in the GPU driver when making a custom resolution and selecting CVT-RB for example)
> 
> 3600*1481*24*60*1,25 = 9.596.880.000 bit/s or 9.6 GBit/s and *DP 1.1 supports 10.8 GBit/s*


Are you sure DP 1.1 supports 10.8 Gbps? I looked around a bit and though I do see one document showing high bit rate operation with four 2.7 Gbps channels (http://ftp.cis.nctu.edu.tw/csie/Software/X11/private/VeSaSpEcS/VESA_Document_Center_Video_Interface/DportV1.1.pdf),

most of what I see indicates DP 1.1 is limited to 8.64 Gbps, including the wiki article (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort#1.0_to_1.1),

and a presentation by VESA (http://www.vesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ICCE-Presentation-on-VESA-DisplayPort.pdf).


----------



## tartuffle

hello i see LG released a win10 driver recently for the 34um95, do it fix the issue with standby ?


----------



## karod

@atheus

I must be correct. Because I can set the monitor to DP 1.1 and can use 3440x1440 @ 60hz without problems.
8,64 is with overhead and 10,8 without.

10,8*0,8=8,64


----------



## adessmith

Hi everyone.
I am looking to purchase either a 34UM95 or 34UM94.
I keep seeing people here say that they are identical monitors... I have some concerns though.
As we will be using this monitor for photo editing, the most important features to me revolve around color accuracy and calibration.

Here is what concerns me:
1) The 34UM95 is advertised as "Hardware Calibration Ready" but the 34UM94 does not have this distinction in the feature set.
2) The 34UM95 is also advertised as "Factory calibrated". The 34UM94 specifically says it is NOT factory callibrated in the technical specs on the LG website.
3) The warranty on the 34UM94 is better.

#1 is a fairly major concern for me. I really wan't to make sure that I can calibrate the monitor directly in HARDWARE. It is a more accurate way to calibrate.
#2 in itself is not a huge issue, but it gives me the feeling that the display for the UM94 may not have went through the same sort of quality inspection the more expensive UM95 did with its factory calibration.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i'm like 99% sure I got the 94 (through massdrop). It had a calibration sheet in the box, showing that it was calibrated, and you can buy a hardware calibrator to use with it from LG, or get one of the third party ones no problem. i'm actually probably gonna pick one up soon to use with my TV as well


----------



## adessmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> and you can buy a hardware calibrator to use with it from LG, or get one of the third party ones no problem.


Yes, we use a Spyder5 calibrator. The thing is, these calibrators and calibration software can store the curves in either the ICC color profile OR the LUT for the monitor, depending on whether your monitor supports hardware calibration.
My fear is that the UM95 actually stores the curves in the LUT... but if the truecolor software detects the UM94 it just dumps it in the color profile. To most users they would never know the difference.

Either way it works and you can get a calibrated image. I just like the idea of correcting the color AT THE MONITOR instead of compensating by skewing the signal coming from the computer via software.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I used an ICC profile when I went online to find a good profile, but you're right, I dont know the difference tbh


----------



## adessmith

Basically, any monitor can be calibrated with calibration software. (maybe not effectively, but that's another story).
If the monitor supports hardware calibration the software will communicate directly with the monitor and make changes in the monitor to sort out the color. Otherwise, it will create a color profile that is stored in the OS which is used to offset the deficiencies of the monitor.

It's a matter of correcting the problem at the source, or compensating for the problem.
For color critical applications, hardware calibration is always preferred.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ahhhhh, makes more sense. yeah im not sure then, since i dont own a hardware calibrator


----------



## karod

34UM94C is the same as 34UM95C, but with high gloss black piano paint. So the UM94 should also have hardware LUT calibration.


----------



## vargus14

Anyone live in delaware county PA or close to it and has a calibrator I could use?

Will pay for its use in ALCOHOL AND A FEW GAMES OF POOL AT THE LOCAL BAR....maybe more than a few games of pool depending on if you like playing. Plus it is always nice to meet someone that has has a Monitor calibrator I can Calibrate MY LG34UM95 with


----------



## nsx82

Any ghosting or temporary burn-in effect is acceptable with um65 display?
I using this monitor for almost two years but noticed only now




should I send it back?


----------



## const

I noticed something very strange on mine. Suddenly i saw the text on the left side to be blurry. I looked closer it was indeed blurry. I moved the text to another place on screen and it was ok. Turned it off and on back again and the blur disappears. Happens two times. What could that be?


----------



## Alxz

does anyone knows about a monitor a width equal to 34um95 height ? like 14.5inch width to use it as portrait (i'll be using a VESA stand).


----------



## Jawswing

Anyone using the KVM on the 34UM95?
I'm looking at getting a 3440x1440 monitor, I wasn't looking at this one but I saw someone online managing to use it as a KVM with the USB ports, USB out and Thunderbolt?

I've got three PC's connected up to my one monitor (not much space, brothers and parents PC as well as my own). Currently all using there own keyboard and mice. So the desk feels really cluttered.
Which I suppose leads me to my next question, are there any Windows motherboards out there with Thunderbolt that does video (ITX motherboards). I've not really been following the whole Thunderbolt thing at all, until I found this out about the monitor being able to act as a KVM switch.


----------



## adessmith

So I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 34UM95 instead of the 94.
First impression: This thing is BIG. It's larger than it looked in the pictures and videos I saw.
A couple of concerns I had seem to have been unwarranted.
1) It appeared that the True Color Finder application for calibration was only compatible with the spyder3 and spyder4. I have the spyder5 and thought that I wouldn't be able to use the hardware LUT for calibration. Upon further investigation they have updated the "true color PRO" application to support the new spyder colorimeters. I'm not sure what the difference is between "true color finder", and "true color pro", but the latest version of pro worked just fine with my colorimeter.
2) My video card does not have display port. I was under the impression that with HDMI you would be limited to 30hz which seems extremely low.
My monitor was detected on HDMI and was set to 50hz by default. I don't know that an upgrade to my video card is worth it for an additional 10hz... I don't game or anything on this monitor, its just used for editing and for general purpose stuff. It would be nice to have the usb routed over display port, but again, probably not worth the expense of a new GPU. Mine is brand new, but was not very high-end at about $100.

Another note; I'll double check tonight, but I didn't notice any massive light bleed. I was in a bright room, so I'm sure it would show up more with the lights out, but I opened lightroom and went to "lights out mode" (image on a full screen black background) and I didn't notice anything in the corners, despite the black background with the image only filling about 80% of the screen horizontally in the center.

I noticed a lot of people were complaining that there wasn't enough height adjustment, so I went ahead and purchased a desk with a 2nd tier for the monitor and assembled it while my monitor was in route (my desk would not have accommodated the width of this monitor ... jury is still out on the height, but I'm afraid it might be just a little to high now (with the stand configured at the lowest of its 2 heights). I'll see if my wife has anything to say about the height when she gets home tonight. She will be the one primarily using it. I could get a wall mount and bring it down a little lower, but due to the height of the 2nd tier I will be limited on how low I can drop it.

Only had about 20 minutes to set it up and calibrate it on my lunch break today. I think I really like it a lot.. The question is how my wife likes it.


----------



## karod

30hz via HDMI is the limit on some older GPUs.
50hz on the other hand is the limit of HDMI 1.4 on this resolution.
So for 60hz via HDMI you need a new monitor with HDMI 2.0 like the Dell 3415 and GPU with HDMI 2.0

Or just use 60hz via displayport.


----------



## mvm69

Holy **** that's unacceptable. You should absolutely send it back for repair or a new one.


----------



## mvm69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aohus*
> 
> Should I go for an RMA on this? Bought it via Newegg for $570 few days ago. Wondering if I exchange it I'll get the same issue. What is everyones thought on this? The image actually looks worst than it is. It's not bad except for the lower left corner which has obvious backlight bleeding. Let me know your thoughts everyone.


Holy crap! That's terrible back light bleed. You should not accept that. Send it back for repair or exchange for a new one. Just terrible! I got this monitor just last night and I noticed I have some back light bleed but not nearly as bad as what you are experiencing.


----------



## mvm69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> hello i see LG released a win10 driver recently for the 34um95, do it fix the issue with standby ?


Where did you find the update for Win10? I can't find it. Can you send the link?


----------



## tartuffle

on the official webpage.. lg.com


----------



## mvm69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartuffle*
> 
> on the official webpage.. lg.com


I must be an idiot cause I can't find it







Can you send direct link to the page?


----------



## karod

You can't post a direct link, since they use javascript for thath.

But you go to the LG site http://www.lg.com/de/service-produkt/lg-34UM95#
Scroll down to the software update tab.
Then scroll down further.There is the entry "LG 34UM95 Win10 Driver"
"34UM95_Driver.zip"


----------



## Daggers21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvm69*
> 
> Holy crap! That's terrible back light bleed. You should not accept that. Send it back for repair or exchange for a new one. Just terrible! I got this monitor just last night and I noticed I have some back light bleed but not nearly as bad as what you are experiencing.


Jesusu that looks like mine! RMA that ****! My Newegg reps just informed the cause of mine was it was missing 10x screws! This maybe an issue with a certain batch of monitors.


----------



## jahawj

I don't see the Displayport 1.2 option under settings? Does anyone else have a REV 04 model to confirm that the option is no longer available?


----------



## miguelbazil

Hi guys,

what's the current consensus on the 34um95? is it a generally good monitor? Also, anyone got some feedback when gaming with a 970?

Thanks all.


----------



## Daggers21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miguelbazil*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> what's the current consensus on the 34um95? is it a generally good monitor? Also, anyone got some feedback when gaming with a 970?
> 
> Thanks all.


Hey, I refunded mine after the second one had blacklight bleed. I ran it on a 780 and was fine. I'd look into getting a VA ultrawide panel by samsung. The Colors aren't as good, but less chance of light bleed and the blacks look black.

Check out this video Linus did and you can see clearly the problem that plagues IPS displays. 



people who says it's not noticeable or fine, are fine with spending 1000$ on these displays and having to what I consider a fault. Long story short, get a VA panel son.


----------



## miguelbazil

Well, funny story, I can get my hands on a second hand 34UM95 for around 515€ shipping included, which is why I was wondering if it was worth it. The monitor does have a bit o BLB on the left corner:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/9zcAAOSwBnVW9DdV/$_12.JPG

Thing is, I'm not sure how bad it is with normal light, which is what I care for. The reality is that I do not use a monitor under low light conditions and am completely against such a use (it destroys your sight really), and am curious to get other people feedback on these conditions.

A plus note, is that I currently own a VA monitor (GW2450HM) so I'm pretty aware of the good, and the bad of them (some forms of ghosting, and the NEED to be away enought for the blacks to be even throughout the whole screen, which is one of my worries on a big VA screen). Still, I am curious about it on a way, but the lack of a second hand possibility on a more decent price makes it a tough possibility for me.


----------



## Mergatroid

As Linus says, the backlight bleed is only on some of these monitors, and is by no means a problem exclusive to ips panels. However since you already know the monitor you are looking at has some bleed then you are well informed. I have not seen a lot of complaints about anything else on them. I have used other monitors with slight backlight bleed that didn't bother me at all so it really depends on how bad the bleed is.


----------



## miguelbazil

Well, I came here in the hopes to collect some more information on people's experiences. Always temper your logic with some experience, that's the best way. Specially because I have a single 970 on an ITX build, so I can't aim for an SLI even.
Other than that, I was wondering if there were some specific complaints too, but if I understood, it's more of the BLB issue than anything.

I did find a second hand Samsung S34E790 with the VA panel, on a similar price though. Gotta decide now. But still, I'd apreciate some feedback on gpu/resolution performance if anyone has it


----------



## Inimigo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miguelbazil*
> 
> Well, I came here in the hopes to collect some more information on people's experiences. Always temper your logic with some experience, that's the best way. Specially because I have a single 970 on an ITX build, so I can't aim for an SLI even.
> Other than that, I was wondering if there were some specific complaints too, but if I understood, it's more of the BLB issue than anything.
> 
> I did find a second hand Samsung S34E790 with the VA panel, on a similar price though. Gotta decide now. But still, I'd apreciate some feedback on gpu/resolution performance if anyone has it


Go for it. A single 970 will get you through well enough on ultra for (eg) all current fps.
Confirm the good choice here once you have connected and tested it.
About the bleed, dont worry during normal use.


----------



## blampars

Forgive me, but what does turning on display port 1.2 do for you? I've just turned that on, on mine. Been using it for over a year now on default.


----------



## Daggers21

Wow I just typed out a huge response and thought it was pretty good..than i saw their was a next page haha
Go for the VA panel Samsung man! I wish that I had! I did just fine with my GTX780 on the LG for the time I had it.


----------



## shredhead666

Hey everyone,

I've done a very cool experiment that 100% worked for me and this is for anyone who was curious about the idea. I've had the 34um65-p since it came out and now there's the new 34um67-p with freesync. So instead of buying a whole new monitor I bought a 34um67-p with a busted screen from eBay for $75 and swapped out the control boards with my 34um65-p and now I have a freesync monitor and it runs at 75hz. So if anyone was wondering about this, it is possible! I can't guarantee of course but it worked for me


----------



## Mergatroid

That's awesome. How much did they ding you for the damaged monitor?


----------



## shredhead666

I paid $75 for the damaged monitor. Not too bad lol


----------



## Alxz

So using a 34um67-p board on a 34um95 will give you freesync and 75hz? thats pretty cool, any proof to know if its working properly







?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> So using a 34um67-p board on a 34um95 will give you freesync and 75hz? thats pretty cool, any proof to know if its working properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I think you misread, he said 34UM65.

Swapping a 34UM95 board with the 34UM67 would probably not work due to the difference in display resolution. The monitors he swapped with had the same res.


----------



## shredhead666

Well the only test I could think of to show its working is amd windmill demo. I ran that and it was working. Turning freesync on got rid of all tears and turning it off it was tearing like crazy. In a game I ran mortal combat x and without freesync I got crazy tearing and with it on tears were gone.


----------



## Alxz

Yeah sorry, i got it wrong haha i was wondering the same thing when realized that the 65 was 1080.


----------



## Cykes

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of or have experience opening the 34UM95? Mine has recently started to randomly blink in and out with sometimes loud pop noises from within the display case. I suspect the control board where the plugs are located is going bad, perhaps a capacitor or the DP weakening due to pressure from the cable. However, whatever it is causing the problem does not cause a disconnect as any open apps remain as is (versus moving around like when the display goes to sleep).

I can replace the control board but was wondering about taking apart the display. It seems to be all plastic tabs (no apparent screws) but I am wary about starting in the wrong place.

Btw, LG told me I am on my own since the display is already 2 years old and most of the computer shops around my area almost laughed when I asked about repairing the display.
I am pretty handy at opening and repairing electronics but I really don't want to mess up the display more than it is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shredhead666

Hey cykes,

The display is very easy to open. Once u get that back panel off the control board is right there and easy to get to. I would recommend starting In a corner and then work your way around. Also one thing I noticed is when I was doing it with a flat head screwdriver is turn to the left to undo the clips where as turning to the right made the screwdriver dig into the soft plastic frame making ugly marks lol. Good luck!


----------



## blampars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykes*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of or have experience opening the 34UM95? Mine has recently started to randomly blink in and out with sometimes loud pop noises from within the display case. I suspect the control board where the plugs are located is going bad, perhaps a capacitor or the DP weakening due to pressure from the cable. However, whatever it is causing the problem does not cause a disconnect as any open apps remain as is (versus moving around like when the display goes to sleep).
> 
> I can replace the control board but was wondering about taking apart the display. It seems to be all plastic tabs (no apparent screws) but I am wary about starting in the wrong place.
> 
> Btw, LG told me I am on my own since the display is already 2 years old and most of the computer shops around my area almost laughed when I asked about repairing the display.
> I am pretty handy at opening and repairing electronics but I really don't want to mess up the display more than it is.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Cykes,

I have the UM95, and I actually just had it repaired at my home by an LG tech for the exact same issue you are describing. Taking the back off is very very simple. Just use something flat and somewhat wider than a flat head screw driver to pop the panel off. This will help in reducing any marks on the housing.

I had my control board replaced the first time, and then on the second visit they replaced the entire panel and the t-con board. I still get the pops on occasion though even after those replacements. What I actually suspect is it being something with the speakers that are in there. I don't know how or why, but that's the last component of my monitor that wasn't replaced by LG. Considering that everything else is new (even the power supply and DP cable), that's my last guess.

I haven't done it yet because I'm lazy -- but I'd suggest popping the housing off and disconnecting the wire for the speakers from the control board. Put it back together and give it a bit to see if you still have the issue. It just *might* save you some money from buying a new board.

Here's a picture of what things look like with the back housing off.
http://i.imgur.com/i5IByXu.jpg


----------



## Cykes

Thank you Shred and Blam! Your comments really help.

Blampars, was your display going off and on randomly too? That is what mine does for about a couple of seconds every other day. Sometimes it happens with the loud "pop-bzzz" that makes me think something is arcing inside, but perhaps it is one of the speakers... :/

I am going to go ahead and replace the board. Just found a replacement on eBay for $47, hopefully that will solve it. Better than getting a new one, well, less expensive.


----------



## blampars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykes*
> 
> Thank you Shred and Blam! Your comments really help.
> 
> Blampars, was your display going off and on randomly too? That is what mine does for about a couple of seconds every other day. Sometimes it happens with the loud "pop-bzzz" that makes me think something is arcing inside, but perhaps it is one of the speakers... :/
> 
> I am going to go ahead and replace the board. Just found a replacement on eBay for $47, hopefully that will solve it. Better than getting a new one, well, less expensive.


Yes, but only a few times a week will my screen just go off/on. Kind of like it lost signal or something -- I don't know what causes that. Especially since both the boards in mine have been replaced, as well as the panel.

The pop-bzzz - I get that 1 to 2 times daily, and I think that has to do with the speakers.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykes*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if anyone here knows of or have experience opening the 34UM95? Mine has recently started to randomly blink in and out with sometimes loud pop noises from within the display case. I suspect the control board where the plugs are located is going bad, perhaps a capacitor or the DP weakening due to pressure from the cable. However, whatever it is causing the problem does not cause a disconnect as any open apps remain as is (versus moving around like when the display goes to sleep).
> 
> I can replace the control board but was wondering about taking apart the display. It seems to be all plastic tabs (no apparent screws) but I am wary about starting in the wrong place.
> 
> Btw, LG told me I am on my own since the display is already 2 years old and most of the computer shops around my area almost laughed when I asked about repairing the display.
> I am pretty handy at opening and repairing electronics but I really don't want to mess up the display more than it is.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't use a screwdriver, use a putty knife if you have one, or another flat wide tool so you won't mar the bezel. Once you have it started, guitar picks work great to run along the edges and release the rest of the tabs. The popping noise usually indicates the circuit running the led backlight has an issue. I hope it's not the led strips inside the panel. I don't remember if the power supply is external or internal but I have seen bad capacitors on both types. Capacitors arebfairly easy to replace.
It's too bad all the service shops in your area suck. We would have no problem repairing that monitor for you as long as we could locate any parts that might be needed. Good luck.


----------



## shEiD

So, my LG 34UM95-C is driving me crazy. Is there ANY WAY to disable/fix the problem with the constant OSD message:

Code:



Code:


Power is off in 5 minutes to save energy.
Press any button to prevent the power off.

I need to constantly press the button on the monitor to "keep it alive" and to not let it power off. And what "ANY" button is it talking about, theres only one button on the f***ing thing!
It is the most annoying **** I have ever encountered with a monitor, ever. It does not matter what I am doing, working, browsing, playing games - whatever - it just decides for f*** knows what reason, that I am AFK, I guess...
Please, tell me, there is a fix for this crap.

Otherwise, love the monitor itself.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mergatroid

That's bizarre. I wouldn't have thought it would do that without the computer shutting it off by removing the sync signal. Have you tried resetting it back to factory in the menu? You may also want to try another cable, especially if you are using display port. You could also try moving to a DVI Dual Link cable if your video card supports it. Any of those things may correct the problem. There could also be firmware corruption causing the issue, or even a video card driver conflict or incompatibility.


----------



## nizmoz

Just got my LG34UM95 monitor off another guy. This monitor is really nice! Wish he sent me the stand screws. Seems they are missing. But I had an Ergo arm I bought just for this monitor so it's not a big deal. Anyone have any recommend settings for color and stuff? I noticed DP 1.2 was turned off so I turned that on since I have that and a cable that supports it. Not sure what benefit I will get from that.

Also, I don't have a USB cable yet for the monitor, had to order one since that also didn't get sent to me by the original owner. Oh well.









Here is a picture of it. Otherwise, screen is awesome! My EVGA 970 GTX with everything on High in BOPs 3 has no issues running at 90 fps with this monitor and the 2nd one on the side.


----------



## nizmoz

Okay, so today my monitor started to flicker. It turned off then back on once, and the other time you heard a click and had a bar across the top of the screen and went away. Now I am worried this guy sold me a monitor with an issue. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Mergatroid

I have the UM65 so my experience may not apply, but it does sound similar to some issues that were posted earlier in the thread. You may want to peruse through the thread. I know that, being a service tech, I would never purchase an expensive monitor second hand unless it still had warranty. Without looking at it myself it's hard to say if anything could be done about it. Maybe try emailing LG and see if they have any advice.


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> I have the UM65 so my experience may not apply, but it does sound similar to some issues that were posted earlier in the thread. You may want to peruse through the thread. I know that, being a service tech, I would never purchase an expensive monitor second hand unless it still had warranty. Without looking at it myself it's hard to say if anything could be done about it. Maybe try emailing LG and see if they have any advice.


Well it hasn't done it again since that day. Not sure if it was a fluke or not.


----------



## x-apoc

Is there any way to override annoying pop up out of range on LG 34UM68-P, once its outside of standard refresh rate?
I can go over 80 Hz but that message won't go away..


----------



## Mergatroid

Haven't tried it myself, sorry can't help you out with that.


----------



## x-apoc

Was able to push my screen little further.




Had to scale down to 3413x1440, since everything in games was off center.

Went back to native 2560x1080 with exception of 80hz
Text and certain games had trouble with scaling.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x-apoc*
> 
> Was able to push my screen little further.
> 
> Had to scale down to 3413x1440, since everything in games was off center.
> 
> Went back to native 2560x1080 with exception of 80hz
> Text and certain games had trouble with scaling.


You might want to check to see if you are skipping frames

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

I had a UM95 and it wouldn't even do 61 without frameskipping


----------



## x-apoc

Yeah, it is skipping. Only at 60hz it passed.


----------



## striker3

wanna your advice guys iam gonna buy LG 34UM65 and i have an old tn panel viewsonic vx2450 for 5 years now my usage gonna be gaming specially multiplayer fps gaming like battlefield 1 and 4 and csgo

i can buy BenQ XL2730Z for same price but i dont like the tn panel actually and wanna buy ips the problem iam afraid of the input lag cuz of the 60hz and tearing problem so is it worth to buy ultrawide and ips

panel and Sacrifice the 144hz and qhd and gaming option for this one . ilike the big fov cuz small fov cause me headache and is the resolution of the 34um65 is enough for this size


----------



## crazyg0od33

honestly, I wouldn't buy a 34" monitor that runs @ 2560x1080.

It's noticeably worse than a 3440x1440 (i know because I've played games on my 34um95 at the lower resolution before). It really doesn't look very good.

I'd go with the 144Hz over a 34um65, but I'd pick a 3440x1440 over the 144Hz personally


----------



## striker3

thx very much for the reply. but i dont have many choces in my country even the um65 gonna buy it used if i did







and the gap of price between the um65 and the 95 not few


----------



## crazyg0od33

yes, so what I'm saying is that I would go with the BenQ over suffering through a horrible PPI display


----------



## karod

It's not as horrible with a native 2560x1080 on 34", as what you experienced: interpolate 2560x1080 on a 3440x1440 display, which might look blurry.
I first had the 34UM65 then the 34UM95.

Yes, the usable desktop space is much better on the um95.
But at a normal viewing distance of one arm length (or about 60-70cm) you wont see single pixels on the 34UM65.


----------



## crazyg0od33

that's true, native might be better. I still would take 144Hz over 2560x1080 on a 34" is what I'm saying

But that's personal preference. They should try and go see one in person before buying


----------



## striker3

thx guys for the advice . i checked the um65 and tried it the ultrawide is good for me and ips too better ofc than tn panel but actually wasnt so impressive for me cuz of the low hz. now for me no way to buy a 60hz monitor really .tearing and flickring is so annoying


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *striker3*
> 
> wanna your advice guys iam gonna buy LG 34UM65 and i have an old tn panel viewsonic vx2450 for 5 years now my usage gonna be gaming specially multiplayer fps gaming like battlefield 1 and 4 and csgo
> 
> i can buy BenQ XL2730Z for same price but i dont like the tn panel actually and wanna buy ips the problem iam afraid of the input lag cuz of the 60hz and tearing problem so is it worth to buy ultrawide and ips
> 
> panel and Sacrifice the 144hz and qhd and gaming option for this one . ilike the big fov cuz small fov cause me headache and is the resolution of the 34um65 is enough for this size


I'm using the UM65 and I love it. I was using a 120Hz Samsung monitor, but I decided to switch to this Ultra wide screen and have not regretted it.
I have not noticed any input lag at all. The resolution keeps my frame rates high. There is tearing if you don't use vsync, but I don't notice an issue in most games.
The great thing about the UM62 is how cost effective it is. In Canada, the 65 is about $400 CAD less expensive than the higher resolution models. Telling you to purchase the higher resolution models is like telling someone to purchase an i7 instead of an i5. You get what is affordable for you. Besides, the UM65 looks awesome to me. Sure, 1440p or some other higher resolution would be better, but I'm not willing to pay so much extra to get it.


----------



## striker3

and there was flickring i mean hz flickring in desktop and games i dont know if it was software or hardware problem it was connected via hdim cable


----------



## Mergatroid

I have never noticed any 60Hz flickering on any monitor I have used (I repair monitors). Not sure what flickering you are referring to.
The light leakage you show in your picture has been an issue with all sorts of ultra wide monitors. My monitor has none.

All I can say is, if you're really happy with 120Hz, then stick with it. It's way smoother than 60Hz. Personally, I am so happy with the Ultra wide screen I will never go back to 16:9 again. I even put up with 60Hz higher pixel refresh motion blurring, something you don't see much of at 120Hz, because I like the 21:9 aspect so much.
It's also awesome for watching movies in Kodi (or Netflix if you use Chrome with the Ultra wide add-on) since so many movies are 21:9.


----------



## karod

I also don't want to go back to 16:9
I only wish for 100hz+ now on my 34UC97C
Would be nice to have. (I hope the mouse cursor and dragged windows are not as stuttery or blurry on a >60hz monitor)


----------



## Mergatroid

I would love a 21:9 at 100+ Hz. I doubt I could afford one though. It would definitely be the way to go.


----------



## aohus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aohus*
> 
> Should I go for an RMA on this? Bought it via Newegg for $570 few days ago. Wondering if I exchange it I'll get the same issue. What is everyones thought on this? The image actually looks worst than it is. It's not bad except for the lower left corner which has obvious backlight bleeding. Let me know your thoughts everyone.


so i never ended up RMA'ing this unit. whatever. a lot of blacklight bleeding but for my uses cases i never use this monitor where I watch movies. I'm okay with it and hasn't bothered me.


----------



## jeffdufour

Hey guys, I have a LG 34UM95-P ultrawide monitor that I purchased new back in May of 2014. A couple of weeks ago I came into my home office to find that it had turned off and would no longer turn on. After taking it to a local repair shop that I found via LG's website they determined that it is the main board that went bad. They want about $450 to fix it and say that only about $100 of this is labor and the rest is the cost of the board from LG.

Just looking for opinions as to what you guys would do. Think it's worth fixing or better to just get a new monitor? Also, do you think there is any value in trying to sell this one as-is?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdufour*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a LG 34UM95-P ultrawide monitor that I purchased new back in May of 2014. A couple of weeks ago I came into my home office to find that it had turned off and would no longer turn on. After taking it to a local repair shop that I found via LG's website they determined that it is the main board that went bad. They want about $450 to fix it and say that only about $100 of this is labor and the rest is the cost of the board from LG.
> 
> Just looking for opinions as to what you guys would do. Think it's worth fixing or better to just get a new monitor? Also, do you think there is any value in trying to sell this one as-is?


If I was you, I would look on eBay to see if I could purchase a used main board and let the shop install it. If you can't fine one, what I tell people in my shop is: if you can get it repaired for half or less of the replacement cost then go ahead. If it's more than half, then you have to decide how much money you would save by having it repaired.
Personally I would go ahead and repair it, but I would repair it myself since I work in that field, and save myself a hundred bucks. Since you already have it at a shop, if they do the repair they are taking the risk that the board will fix the monitor, and they should also give you a 30 day or 60 day warranty on the repair as well.


----------



## jeffdufour

Thank you for your thoughtful reply. I'll have to do a little research to see what it would cost to replace this monitor with something comparable or good enough for my needs. I'm starting to lean towards saving up the money to go ahead and get it fixed perhaps.


----------



## Mergatroid

They are very nice monitors. A replacement would likely be around a $1000 US plus or minus a couple hundred depending on the model you select.
$350 seems a little steep for a replacement board, but $450 is about half the cost of a new monitor so it's right on the line as far as deciding to repair. Definitely check eBay for a board.


----------



## jeffdufour

Yes I was enjoying this monitor very much before the main board went bad. I'd love to have it back working again. I purchased it originally for about $1,000 back when they very first were released. Probably worth fixing.


----------



## SuperTron4234r2

Exact same problem here. Has anyone discovered a solution?

>So, my LG 34UM95-C is driving me crazy. Is there ANY WAY to disable/fix the problem with the constant OSD message: Code:
>
>Power is off in 5 minutes to save energy.
>Press any button to prevent the power off.


----------



## karod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperTron4234r2*
> 
> Exact same problem here. Has anyone discovered a solution?
> 
> >So, my LG 34UM95-C is driving me crazy. Is there ANY WAY to disable/fix the problem with the constant OSD message: Code:
> >
> >Power is off in 5 minutes to save energy.
> >Press any button to prevent the power off.


Go into "Menu", "Settings", "Automatic Standby" and turn it off.

I don't know if it is that setting though, because on my 34uc97c it does that only after 4 hrs.


----------

